# knitting tea party 8 august '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 8 August 14

Muggy  81° - no breeze. I am surprised at how cool my bedroom stays. When Heidi was working on this place I asked her to insulate the interior walls also which she did  I think that is one reason why my bedroom stays cool. I have four windows and a door facing southwest so get lots of afternoon sun which is great in the winter  talk about passive energy. My heat rarely runs during the day if we have any sunlight during the winter. And it really isnt that bad during the summer although heidi would probably disagree  she gripes at me when she comes over  says it is too hot  she who keeps her house at 68° summer and winter.

Tomorrow is mowing day  I had been waiting for Gary to get some petrol for the mower  said something to Heidi this morning about gas for the mower  guess Gary got the gas  filled the mower but failed to say anything to me. The grass really needs mowed  last time I mowed it was mostly the weeds that needed mowed  think there will be some grass mixed in with it this time.

Our tomatoes are coming on  I counted five this morning that are just inches away from being pickable. There are also tons of green ones. Before they all get ripe maybe we should make this.

Nick's Greek Tomato Salad

Yield: Serves 6.

INGREDIENTS

3-4 ripe tomatoes, chopped
1 cucumber, chopped
1/2 red onion, chopped
1 teaspoon fresh oregano
1/3 cup olive oil
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon kosher salt
Pinch of black pepper

DIRECTIONS

In a large bowl, whisk together oil and vinegar and season with a big pinch of salt and pepper.

Run the tines of a fork down the side of a cucumber and chop into half rounds. Slice red onion into rough slices. Add cucumbers and onions to the bowl and toss to coat with dressing.

Roughly chop tomatoes and add to the bowl with any juice. Stir to combine.

Sprinkle fresh oregano over salad and season it to taste with salt and pepper. It's best to let this sit for a bit before serving. Toss it together before serving and don't be afraid to add another splash of vinegar.

www.macheesemo.com

Lets stay with tomatoes for a while  one of the joys of summer is having a fresh tomato to slice and just eat plain  or with a little salt and pepper  or a touch of sugar  or a BLT  I love tomatoes.

Tomato Galette

Servings: 8

Ingredients

1/2 cup cold unsalted butter, cubed
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/3 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon cracked black pepper
4 - 6 tablespoons cold water
4 large heirloom tomatoes, cored (about 2 pounds)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
3 tablespoons fine dry bread crumbs
1 large shallot, very thinly sliced (1/2 cup)
2 teaspoons fresh thyme leaves
4 - 6 ounces goat or feta cheese, crumbled
1 egg, lightly beaten 
1 tablespoon water
2 - 3 tablespoons snipped or small leaves fresh basil

Directions

In a large bowl cut butter into flour with a pastry blender until pieces are pea-size*. Stir in Parmesan and cracked pepper. Sprinkle 1 tablespoon of cold water over part of the mixture; toss with a fork. Push moistened dough to the side of the bowl. Repeat, using 1 tablespoon of the water at a time, until all of the dough is moistened. Form dough into a disk, wrap with plastic wrap and chill at least 30 minutes or until easy to handle (up to 24 hours).

Slice the tomatoes about 1/4-inch thick and arrange on a cooling rack over a pan, sink, or paper towels. Sprinkle with salt and let drain for 30 minutes.

On a lightly floured surface, roll dough to a 13-inch circle (don't worry if it's not perfectly round). Fold in half and carefully transfer to a large baking sheet lined with parchment paper; unfold.

Evenly spread bread crumbs on pastry, leaving about a 2-inch border. Layer tomatoes, shallot, thyme and goat cheese on bread crumbs. Fold crust over filling, pleating as necessary and leaving some filling exposed in center. Combine egg and 1 tablespoon water; brush on edges of pastry.

Bake in a 375 degrees F oven for 30 to 40 minutes or until crust is browned and crisp. Cool at least 10 minutes. Serve warm or at room temperature. Sprinkle with basil and cut into 8 wedges.

Tip - *Food processor Method: The first step can be done in the food processor. Place steel blade in food processor bowl; add flour and butter. Cover and process with on/off turns until pieces are pea-size. Add Parmesan and pepper; process with on/off turns just until combined. Transfer to bowl and proceed as above.

Nutrition information: Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 300, Fat, total (g) 18, chol. (mg) 67, sat. fat (g) 11, carb. (g) 26, Monosaturated fat (g) 5, Polyunsaturated fat (g) 1, Trans fatty acid (g) 0, fiber (g) 3, sugar (g) 4, pro. (g) 9, vit. A (IU) 1615.81, vit. C (mg) 16.78, Thiamin (mg) 0.25, Riboflavin (mg) 0.28, Niacin (mg) 2.27, Pyridoxine (Vit. B6) (mg) 0.16, Folate (µg) 67.8, Cobalamin (Vit. B12) (µg) 0.16, sodium (mg) 414, Potassium (mg) 372, calcium (mg) 116.32, iron (mg) 2.1, Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/tomato-galette/?sssdmh=dm17.750859&esrc=nwdr080614

Raising The Heat With Cool Soup And Trout Salad by Ryan Loyd

San Antonio is no stranger to triple-digit heat this time of year. That's why Jason Dady likes to keep it cool in the kitchen of his northern Italian-themed restaurant called Tre Trattoria.

This time of year, the tomatoes and cucumbers are fresh, the veggies are bountiful, and Dady says it's one of the season's highlights to have fun with light and refreshing food.

For the gazpacho, Dady chops cucumbers, tomatoes and bell peppers, then adds some water. Then he blends it, a couple times.

With red wine vinegar, pepper for taste, and bread for thickness, Dady summons some tropical flavors for garnish  mango and avocado. It's so smooth a baby could eat it.

Dady's not much on rules. "Everybody asks the chef, what size, what's the shape?" he says. "You know, it's like, do you want to spend 15 minutes cutting your mango or do you want to spend 15 minutes enjoying it?"

Dady's been in the restaurant business for 12 years. He started out with his own restaurant at the age of 24. His smoked trout salad is high on the list of his summer favorites.

"This is one of those wild crazy things," he says, "that just comes to you in the middle of the night type of dish, you know?"

This is one of those wild crazy things, that just comes to you in the middle of the night type of dish, you know?
- Jason Dady

For the smoked trout, Dady says don't go to the store to buy oak chips.

"I think a lot of people spend, especially here in South Texas, spend a lot of money going and buying wood chips from the store when they can just go out to their tree and chip off a little bit of bark."

Dady recommends fingerling potatoes, but it's all interchangeable and relaxed, both in measurement and ingredient. He uses thick slices of bacon  southern comfort on a plate  chopped into chunks and fried. He chops some fancy lettuce called frisee and flakes the trout on top.

With dishes like these, Dady says, a cook could try new things, take a few risks. "It's just about having fun and trying different things out," he says.

Gazpacho

Ingredients:

2 or 3 heirloom tomatoes, in season
Half dozen cherry tomatoes
Fennel, leafy part
1 cucumber
3 bell peppers (yellow, red or green)
1 loaf day-old bread (like French bread)
Fresh garlic, to taste
Avocado and mango for the relish
Salt, pepper and olive oil, to taste

Directions:

Chop vegetables into chunks. Put tomatoes, fennel and cucumber into a blender with a little water and garlic. Blend until it reaches the desired consistency. Jason Dady likes his a little thinner, but a stew-like presentation is classic, too.

Add bell pepper: Green, yellow or red  one of each or whatever you're in the mood for. While blender's going, add a little bit of red wine vinegar (or whatever vinegar you like  champagne, blood orange, etc.).

Chop the day-old loaf of bread into chunks. This will help give the soup its thicker consistency. Add the chunks into the blender and blend. Taste and adjust seasoning if necessary.

Make a simple relish of diced avocado, mango, salt, pepper and olive oil. Toss together gently.

Serve immediately at room temperature or chill. A classic gazpacho is served closer to room temperature  and that's when tomatoes taste their best.

Serve soup with relish on top. Add sea salt, fresh cracked pepper and a drizzle of olive oil.

Smoked Trout Salad Ryan Loyd

Ingredients:

Oak bark chips (for smoking the trout)
6 ounces trout
Frisee or any type of lettuce
1/2 pound fingerling potatoes
Thick-cut bacon
Tobiko caviar
Olive oil
Fresh lemon juice

Dressing

Fresh lemon
Horseradish, 1/8 cup fresh grated or prepared
Sour cream, 1/4 cup
A touch of whipping cream
Black pepper

Directions:

Mix the lemon, horseradish, sour cream and whipping cream into a dressing. Add fresh cracked black pepper.

Chop the thick-cut bacon into large chunks and cook it in a hot pan to render the fat. Sear it and evaporate the water. Don't mess with it a lot in the first minute or so, so it starts to caramelize. Cook in small batches so it crisps up. Pour off the fat as it renders out.

Cut fingerling potatoes into half-inch coins and poach in simmering water for 15-20 minutes.

Flake the trout into chunks. You can substitute already-smoked trout  or smoked salmon or smoked sturgeon  if you don't want to smoke the trout yourself. Mix the trout with the potatoes and dressing.

Tear frisee lettuce and put on plate. Drizzle with extra-virgin olive oil and lemon. Top with potato-trout salad mixture and the bacon chunks

Mix the caviar with olive oil and fresh lemon juice, then drizzle it overtop of salad and serve

http://www.npr.org/2013/07/07/199535460/raising-the-heat-with-cool-soup-and-trout-salad

Tropical Tomato Salsa

Servings: 16 - Yield: 4 cups

Ingredients

3 medium yellow and/or red tomatoes, seeded and chopped
1 cup chopped seedless watermelon
1 medium mango, halved, seeded, peeled and chopped
1/3 cup finely chopped red onion
1/4 cup snipped fresh cilantro
2 jalapeno peppers, halved, seeded and finely chopped*
3 tablespoons lime juice
2 teaspoons 
2 teaspoonsHoney
Kosher salt

Directions

In a medium bowl combine tomatoes, watermelon, mango, red onion, cilantro, jalapeno, lime juice, and honey. Stir gently to combine. Season to taste with kosher salt. Cover and chill until ready to serve or up to 2 hours.

Tip - *Handling Hot Peppers: Because hot chile peppers contain volatile oils that can burn your skin and eyes, avoid contact with chiles as much as possible. When working with chile peppers, wear plastic or rubber gloves. If your bare hands do touch the chile peppers, wash your hands well with soap and water.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 1/4 cup - Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 20, Fat, total (g) 0, chol. (mg) 0, sat. fat (g) 0, carb. (g) 5, Monosaturated fat (g) 0, Polyunsaturated fat (g) 0, Trans fatty acid (g) 0, fiber (g) 1, sugar (g) 4, pro. (g) 0, vit. A (IU) 388.72, vit. C (mg) 11.81, Thiamin (mg) 0.02, Riboflavin (mg) 0.02, Niacin (mg) 0.2, Pyridoxine (Vit. B6) (mg) 0.06, Folate (µg) 12.1, Cobalamin (Vit. B12) (µg) 0, sodium (mg) 32, Potassium (mg) 100, calcium (mg) 10.1, iron (mg) 0.18, Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/summer-salsa/?sssdmh=dm17.750859&esrc=nwdr080614

This recipe could be easily made vegetarian by replacing the ground beef with zucchini or something else  I will let daralene tell us what the something else could be.

Cabbage Casserole

Ingredients

1/2 head cabbage, chopped 
1 lb ground beef, cooked and drained 
1 onion, chopped 
1 jar spaghetti sauce of your choice 
1 cup water 
Additional seasonings: salt, pepper, herbs, garlic powder, etc to taste (I didn't add any additional)

Instructions

In 4-6 quart slow cooker, place 1/2 of cabbage. Top with 1/2 of onions, 1/2 of beef, and 1/2 of spaghetti sauce. Repeat once more. Pour water around the sides into the slow cooker (To keep from disturbing the spaghetti sauce)

Cover and place on low 7-8 hours or high, 3-4 hours.

Serve on its own or over rice.

NOTE: How well seasoned your casserole is going to be depends on how well seasoned your sauce is. Once it is done cooking you can have a taste and then add more herbs or spices if you like. Or add them at the start if you prefer.

http://www.southernplate.com/2014/08/slow-cooker-cabbage-casserole-and-losing-trent.html

Here is another vegetarian dish  and could be made gluten free with gf penne pasta. I just realized this recipe uses butter and cheese  does it still count as vegetarian?

Penne Pasta with Veggies

Yield 10 servings

Ingredients

1 pound penne pasta 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 pound asparagus, trimmed and cut into 1 inch pieces 
1 cup fresh broccoli florets 
1 cup chopped red bell pepper 
1 cup chopped zucchini 
3/4 cup butter 
2 tablespoons minced garlic 
5 ounces prosciutto, diced 
2 cups sun-dried tomatoes, packed in oil 
8 ounces grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain. Toss with olive oil.

In a large skillet over medium-high heat, roast asparagus, broccoli, bell pepper and zucchini until flecked with dark brown. Set aside.

In a large skillet over medium heat, melt butter. Saute garlic with prosciutto and sun-dried tomatoes until heated through. Toss with penne, roasted vegetables and Parmesan. Place in a 9x13 inch baking dish.

Bake in preheated oven 30 to 40 minutes, until hot.

Amount Per Serving Calories: 522 | Total Fat: 31.8g | Cholesterol: 69mg

Im curious about vegetable grocery prices of our south of the equator contingent - I would suppose it would be like here = when they are in season they are cheaper. I was curious since this recipe uses just vegetables. This is one of daves recipes.

Parsnip and Tomato Mexicana

Ingredients:

1 lb (450g) parsnips, peeled and sliced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
14 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
2 tsp dried oregano
4 oz (115g) Mexicana Cheddar cheese, grated
4 tbsp fresh breadcrumbs
1 tsp smoked paprika

Method:

Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6

Add the sliced parsnips to a pan of boiling, lightly-salted water, bring back to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes. Drain well.

Place half the parsnips in a buttered ovenproof dish and season well. Mix the oregano into the tomatoes and spoon over the parsnips. Layer the remaining parsnips on top and season.

Mix together breadcrumbs cheese and paprika then sprinkle this over as a topping.

Put the dish on a baking sheet and cook for 35-45 minutes, or until brown and the parsnips are tender.

I like Mexicana Cheddar Cheese in this dish, chilli goes really well with parsnips, but you can use any cheese you like, provided it cooks well.

Fireball Dave/kp

And another lovely vegetarian dish  I think I could eat this every day.

No Cream Pasta Primavera

Yield 6 servings

Ingredients

1 (12 ounce) package penne pasta 
1 yellow squash, chopped 
1 zucchini, chopped 
1 carrot, julienned 
1/2 red bell pepper, julienned 
1/2 pint grape tomatoes 
1 cup fresh green beans, trimmed and cut into 1 inch pieces 
5 spears asparagus, trimmed and cut into 1 inch pieces 
1/4 cup olive oil, divided 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper 
1/2 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning 
1 tablespoon butter 
1/4 large yellow onion, thinly sliced 
2 cloves garlic, thinly sliced 
2 teaspoons lemon zest 
1/3 cup chopped fresh basil leaves 
1/3 cup chopped fresh parsley 
3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 
1/2 cup grated Romano cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil.

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add penne pasta and cook for 10 to 12 minutes or until al dente; drain.

In a bowl, toss squash, zucchini, carrot, red bell pepper, tomatoes, green beans, and asparagus with 2 tablespoons olive oil, salt, pepper, lemon juice, and Italian seasoning. Arrange vegetables on the baking sheet, and roast 15 minutes in the preheated oven, until tender.

Heat remaining olive oil and butter in a large skillet. Stir in the onion and garlic, and cook until tender. Mix in cooked pasta, lemon zest, basil, parsley, and balsamic vinegar. Gently toss and cook until heated through. Remove from heat and transfer to a large bowl. Toss with roasted vegetables and sprinkle with Romano cheese to serve.

Amount Per Serving Calories: 406 | Total Fat: 15.4g | Cholesterol: 15mg Powered by ESHA Nutrient Database

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/No-Cream-Pasta-Primavera/

and another of daves receipts.

Leek Soup[/green]
Serves: 2

Ingredients:

For the soup:

1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 onion, roughly chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1 large leek (about 12 oz/350g trimmed), chopped
10 fl. oz (285ml) hot vegetable stock
7 fl oz (200ml) milk
salt and freshly ground black pepper

To serve:

2 tbs (30ml) double cream
chopped fresh chives

Method:

Heat the olive oil in a saucepan, add the onion, garlic and leek and saute for 4-5 minutes, until softened but not coloured.

Add the vegetable stock, milk and seasoning and bring to the boil. Simmer for 5-7 minutes, then remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly.

Pour into a food processor or liquidiser and blend until smooth.

Return to the pan and bring back up to almost boiling over a medium heat

To serve: pour into bowls and garnish with a swirl of double cream and chopped chives.

For one person, simply halve the quantities, but I bet you'll want a second bowlful!

Dave

I like this recipe  however  it does not tell how much pasta to cook  you are going to need to guess. Otherwise  dig in.

Puttanesca Sauce

Ingredients:

1 lb cherry tomatoes, halved
6 to 8 anchovy fillets, rinsed and chopped
1 large garlic clove, minced
4 oz black olives, pitted and chopped
1/2 bunch fresh parsley, chopped
2 tbs capers, rinsed and chopped
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1 fl. oz cup extra-virgin olive oil
salt and black pepper, to taste

Method:

Combine all of the ingredients in a large bowl and allow to sit at room temperature for one hour so the flavours develop.

Drain the pasta, setting aside some of the cooking water.

Toss the pasta with the sauce, adding a little cooking water if the pasta seems too dry.

Farfalle or similar-sized pasta works best with this sauce.

Another of daves receipts  vegetarian except for the heavy cream  it also calls for radish tops  Ive never seen them for sale  I think I would substitute kale or mustard greens or spinach.

[color-green[Radish Top Soup[/green]

Ingredients:

1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 medium onion, roughly chopped
12 oz (340g) potatoes, roughly diced
6 oz (170 g) raw radish greens
1 imp. pint (1.2 US pints/570ml) chicken or vegetable stock
4 tbs (2 imp. fl. oz/60ml) double cream (US = heavy cream)
3-4 radishes, thinly sliced

Method:

Saute the onion in the oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat until softened. Stir in the potatoes and radish tops, coating them with the oil. Pour in the stock and bring the mixture to the boil. Reduce the heat and simmer, covered, for 30 minutes.

Allow the mixture to cool slightly, transfer to a blender or food processor and blend until smooth.

Return the mixture to the saucepan, mix in the heavy cream and heat to just below boiling. Serve immediately, garnished with radish slices.

Dave

And one last recipe for our vegetarian knitters  I think these sound great.

Grandma's Cucumber Salad

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

2 english cucumbers
1/4 small onion, sliced thin
1/4 green bell pepper, sliced thin
1 large clove garlic, smashed
1 cup white vinegar
2/3 cup cold water
4 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions:

Peel cucumbers and slice very thin. Place into bowl with onion, bell pepper and garlic.

In a liquid measuring cup, stir remaining ingredients together. Pour over veggies and stir. Cover and refrigerate 6 hours {at least!!} to overnight before serving.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/grandmas-cucumber-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:%2Blaurenslatest%2FyMlk%2B(Lauren's%2BLatest)

Enough veggies for a while. lol

Recipe Cranberry Walnut Power Bars

Ingredients:

1 1/4 cups walnut halves (5 ounces) 
1 1/2 cups puffed brown rice cereal 
1 1/4 cups rolled oats 
1 cup dried cranberries, chopped 
1/2 cup oat bran 
3 tablespoons finely chopped crystallized ginger 
1 cup brown rice syrup (see Note) 
1/4 cup natural cane sugar (see Note) 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350°. Lightly spray an 8-by-11-inch baking dish with cooking spray. Spread the walnuts on a baking sheet and toast until fragrant and golden, about 9 minutes. Let cool, then coarsely chop. Transfer the walnuts to a large bowl. Add the puffed rice, rolled oats, cranberries, oat bran and ginger and toss well.

In a small saucepan, combine the brown rice syrup, cane sugar and salt and bring to a boil over moderate heat. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the mixture is slightly thickened, about 4 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in the vanilla. Pour the syrup into the rice-oat mixture and toss to coat thoroughly. Transfer the warm mixture to the prepared baking dish and pack lightly with a spatula greased with cooking spray. Let cool for at least 45 minutes before cutting into 16 bars.  I believe someone in our group used an extra wide paint scraper to cut the bars - reported that is was an excellent choice.

Make Ahead The cranberry-walnut bars can be wrapped individually in plastic wrap or waxed paper and kept in an airtight container for up to 4 days. Notes Natural sweeteners, such as brown rice syrup and natural cane sugar, are available at specialty- and health-food shops.

One Serving 192 cal, 6 gm fat, 0.6 gm sat fat, 32 gm carb, 3 gm fiber.

I havent eaten yet today so playing with recipes may or may not be a good idea  everything sounds good. Lol Weve had fun with vegetarian dishes  not lets play with some recipes that stick to the bone.

Recipe Pork Chops with Pineapple Fried Rice

Servings: 6

Ingredients

1/2 whole Pineapple, Cut Into Spears And Skewered 
2 cups White Or Brown Rice, Cooked 
6 whole Pork Chops 
1 Tablespoon Butter 
1 Tablespoon Peanut Oil Or Canola Oil 
1 whole Large Onion, Sliced 
4 Tablespoons Soy Sauce 
1 Tablespoon Rice Wine Vinegar 
2 Tablespoons Honey 
1 Tablespoon Sriracha, Or Other Hot Sauce 
Salt To Taste 
3 cloves Minced Garlic 
2 whole Eggs 
1 jar (small) Drained Pimentos 
1-1/2 cup Frozen Peas 
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce (additional)
Preparation Instructions
Cook rice according to package instructions. Set aside.
Grill or saute pineapple spears until they have good marks/color on the outside. Slice, then set aside. 
(Note: soak wooden skewers in water for a few hours first.)

Directions:

Heat butter and oil over medium high heat, then add the pork chops to the pan. Saute on both sides until they have nice color.

Throw in the sliced onions and work them into the crevices between the chops. Shake the pan and move the onions around and let them cook for a good couple of minutes.

When the onions are starting to soften, add soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, honey, and hot sauce. Shake the pan, stir it around, and let it cook and bubble up for a good couple of minutes until the pork chops are completely cooked and the sauce is thicker.

Remove the pork chops to a bowl, then let the sauce bubble up and cook for another 30 to 45 seconds. Pour it over the pork chops. Set aside.

Add a small amount of oil to the same pan (without cleaning it) and return it to the stovetop over medium-high heat. Add garlic and stir it around, then crack in the eggs and immediately stir them to scramble them a bit. Add peas, pimentos, and a couple of tablespoons (additional) soy sauce. Add cooked rice and stir it around to cook for a couple of minutes.

To serve, pile rice on a plate, then top with a pork chops and onions from the sauce. Drizzle a little bit of sauce over the top.

I had to add this recipe  what we can with vegetables  this sounds so good.

Bacon Wrapped Vegetable Skewers with Dill Pickle Relish 
Contributed by Paul Berglund

Dill pickleherb oilused as both a marinade and a dipping saucegives smoky oyster mushrooms and cherry tomatoes a double hit of brightness.

Ingredients:

3/4 cup minced dill pickles (from 2 large pickles) 
3/4 cup minced parsley 
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for brushing 
Kosher salt 
3/4 pound oyster mushrooms, sliced and arranged in 2-inch clusters 
20 large cherry tomatoes 
20 thin strips of bacon (1 pound), halved crosswise

Directions:

In a bowl, toss the pickles, parsley and the 3/4 cup of olive oil. Season the relish with salt.

Light a grill.

Wrap each mushroom cluster and cherry tomato in a bacon slice. Thread the bacon-wrapped vegetables onto skewers. Brush with olive oil and season lightly with salt.

Grill the skewers over moderate heat, turning, until the bacon is cooked and the vegetables are tender, 8 minutes; brush with a little pickle relish during the last minute of grilling.

Transfer to a platter and serve with lemon wedges and the remaining pickle relish.

Make Ahead The skewers can be refrigerated for 2 hours before grilling.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bacon-wrapped-vegetable-skewers-with-dill-pickle-relish?xid=DAILY072214BaconWrappedVegetable

This recipe was posted on the skinnygirl website  I think that means its diet friendly. I dont know about that but it sure sounds good.

Baked Buffalo Chicken Jalapeño Poppers

Ingredients:

10 jalapeño peppers, sliced in half lengthwise 
4 oz 1/3 less fat cream cheese 
3 medium scallions, green part only, chopped 
2 oz shredded low fat sharp cheddar (I used Cabot 50%) 
4 oz shredded chicken 
1/4 cup Franks Hot sauce (or any buffalo wing sauce) 
1/2 cup egg whites, beaten 
3/4 cup panko crumbs 
1/8 tsp paprika 
1/8 tsp garlic powder 
1/8 tsp chili powder 
pinch salt and pepper 
cooking spray

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray a baking pan lined with parchment or foil with cooking spray. Wearing rubber gloves, cut peppers in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and membrane.

Combine cream cheese, cheddar and scallions in a medium bowl. Mix in shredded chicken and hot sauce.

Combine panko, paprika, chili powder, garlic powder, salt and pepper in another bowl.

Fill peppers with chicken cheese filling with a small spoon or spatula.

Dip peppers in egg, then in panko mixture to coat and place on prepared baking sheet. Spray the peppers with more oil and bake until golden, about 25 to 30 minutes.

Remove from oven and serve immediately. Serve hot, make 20.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/01/baked-buffalo-chicken-jalapeno-poppers.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29

Spaghetti has always been at the top of my list of favorite meals  I eat a lot of it  easy to cook and there are so many ways you can fix it from just browned butter  or several dollops of sour cream  or melted cream cheese - (I know  you are counting the calories)  or a blowout spaghetti sauce or a jar of prego.

Chef John's Spaghetti alla Carbonara

Yield 2 servings

Ingredients

4 ounces guanciale, cut into 1/4-inch cubes
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon ground black pepper, or to taste
2 eggs
3 tablespoons grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
3 tablespoons grated Pecorino Romano cheese
1 teaspoon ground black pepper, or to taste
6 ounces spaghetti
1 cup reserved pasta water
3 tablespoons grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
3 tablespoons grated Pecorino Romano cheese

Directions

Cook guanciale with olive oil and 1 teaspoon ground black pepper in a Dutch oven over medium-low heat until almost crisp, about 5 minutes. Reduce heat to low.

Whisk eggs, 3 tablespoons Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, 3 tablespoons Pecorino Romano cheese, and 1 teaspoon ground black pepper in a bowl. Set aside.

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Cook spaghetti in the boiling water, stirring occasionally until cooked through but firm to the bite, 10 to 12 minutes. Drain, reserving 1 cup of the pasta water.

Pour reserved pasta water and drained spaghetti into the bacon-pepper mixture; stir to combine.

Slowly pour egg mixture into the pasta mixture; cook, stirring constantly until the egg mixture forms a thick sauce, 1 to 2 minutes. Remove from heat.

Stir remaining 3 tablespoons Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese and 3 tablespoons Pecorino Romano cheese into the pasta mixture and serve.

You can substitute pancetta for the guanciale. Or in a pinch, use bacon.

Amount Per Serving Calories: 688 | Total Fat: 30.3g | Cholesterol: 242mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chef-Johns-Spaghetti-alla-Carbonara/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=94158236&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2012-09-26&prop28=DailyRecipe&prop29=FullRecipe&me=1

Ive given this recipe before  but it is my very most favorite spaghetti sauce and once you try it I think you will agree. Jeanette  was it you who tried this  if not who did  they raved about it. you have to try it.

NORTHERN ITALY SPAGHETTI SAUCE

Ingredients:

1 round steak cut into chunks
1-1/2 pound ground round
1 t salad oil (you will need more  honest  not much more but a little)
4 cloves garlic minced  I usually cheat and put in more
2 med onions chopped  I usually go for two really big onions
1 green pepper chopped
4 stalks celery sliced
5 cans (6oz) tomato paste
1 large can tomatoes (whole), 28 oz/ 800gr 
1-1/2 cup red wine
1 small bunch chopped parsley
2 tablespoons dried basil
1 tablespoon each oregano and marjoram (?)
1-1/2 teaspoon thyme
4 dried chili peppers crushed (I use the red pepper flakes) 
Fresh mushrooms
1-1/2 teaspoon rosemary
4 whole black pepper corns.

Directions:

Brown steak and ground round in salad oil in large frying pan  Remove from pan  and in same pan sauté garlic, onions until golden brown. Remove from pan  in same skillet sauté pepper, celery until tender.

Return all the above cooked ingredients to skillet and add tomato paste, tomatoes with liquid, wine, parsley, basil, oregano, marjoram.

Cover pan and simmer for three hours stirring occasionally. Add mushrooms and simmer another 1-1/2 hour. Pour over cooked spaghetti.

I would maybe simmer a minute or two and then put it in a crockpot and cook on low for eight or so hours -you could add the mushrooms somewhere along the line.

This is my favorite spaghetti sauce  beats ragu by a mile. It is a little labor intensive  makes a lot  and oh so worth the effort. Sam

Who was it that wrote about making miniature meat loafs and her husband had a funny name for them  we were just talking about her  we havent heard from her for a long time  they were into medieval stuff. Huh  my mind is a blank. Anyhow  this recipe reminded me of her.

Potato Topped Mini Meatloaves

6 servings

What You Need

1 lb. ground beef
1 pkg. (6 oz.) STOVE TOP Stuffing Mix
1 cup water
2 Tbsp. A.1. Original Sauce
6 oz. (3/4 of 8-oz. pkg.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, cubed
3 cloves garlic, minced
3 cups hot mashed potatoes
¼ cup chopped fresh parsley
1 jar (12 oz.) beef gravy, warmed

Make It

HEAT oven to 375ºF.
MIX meat, stuffing mix, water and steak sauce; press into 12 muffin cups sprayed with cooking spray.

BAKE 20 to 25 min. or until done (160°F).

ADD cream cheese and garlic to potatoes; stir until cream cheese is melted. Stir in parsley. Scoop over meatloaves. Serve with gravy.

Healthy Living: Save 80 calories and 10 grams of fat including 4 grams of saturated fat per serving, by preparing with extra-lean beef, PHILADELPHIA Neufchatel Cheese and fat-free beef gravy.

Lets try a bunch of skinny recipes.

Skinny Cranberry Swirl Cheesecake Squares

Cheesecake squares with a cranberry swirl and a gingersnap pecan crust

Servings: 9  Size: 1 cheesecake square  Old Points: 5 pts  Points+: 5 pts

Calories: 197  Fat: 10 g  Protein: 6 g  Carb: 22 g  Fiber: 1 g  Sugar: 14 g Sodium: 101 mg  Cholesterol: 0 mg

Ingredients

For the Cranberry Sauce:

3/4 cup fresh cranberries
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup water
1/2 teaspoon fresh orange zest

For the Crust:

3 oz gingersnap crumbs (from 12 gingersnap cookie, I used Nabisco brand)
1 oz pecans, crushed
1 1/2 tablespoons light butter, melted

For the Cheesecake:

8 oz 1/3 less fat cream cheese
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
6 oz nonfat Greek yogurt (Chobani)
2 egg whites
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon flour

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F and position a rack in the middle of the oven. Line an 8x8-inch baking pan with waxed paper, leaving a 2-inch overhang on all sides.

Begin by preparing the cranberry sauce. Combine the cranberries, sugar, water, and orange zest in a small saucepan. Cook together until the cranberries begin to burst and the mixture turns syrupy, about 6-7 minutes. Remove from the heat, allow to cool as you prepare the remaining ingredients.

Combine the gingersnap crumbs, crushed pecans, and light butter in a small bowl. Stir together to moisten the crumbs, then pour into the prepared baking pan. Spread in an even layer, using the bottom of a drinking glass to help ensure that the crust is even.

In a medium bowl, beat the cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla extract with an electric mixer until smooth. Add in the Greek yogurt, egg whites, lemon juice, and flour, mixing until just combined. Pour the cheesecake mixture into the pan, over the crust, and smooth with a spatula.

Add the cooled cranberry mixture to a food processor, and puree until smooth. If the mixture is too thick, add 1/2 tablespoon water. Use a spoon to drop the cranberry sauce over the cheesecake, and then swirl the cranberry sauce with a butter knife.

Bake the cheesecake in the preheated oven for 25 minutes. Allow the cheesecake to cool to room temperature, and place in the fridge for several hours to get well chilled. Once chilled, cut into squares and serve.

skinnytaste.com/2013/11/skinny-cranberry-swirl-cheesecake.html

Skinny Italian Beef and Peppers Casserole

Yield: 6 servings - Serving size: 1 1/2 cups

Ingredients

4 bell peppers, diced (I used 1 red, 1 green, 1 orange, and 1 yellow) 
1 lb lean ground beef 
2 Tbsp garlic, minced 
½ cup green onions, diced 
¼ cup lemon juice 
4 celery stalks, diced 
15 oz can garbanzo beans (chickpeas), rinsed and drained 
0.7 oz packet all-natural Italian salad dressing dry mix 
¼ cup Parmesan cheese, grated 
½ tsp red pepper flakes 
1tsp extra virgin olive oil

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a casserole dish with nonstick cooking spray and set aside.

In a large skillet, add ground beef and cook over medium heat.

Use a fork or spatula to separate the ground beef and cook until no longer pink. Remove ground beef, place in a bowl, and set aside.

In same skillet, over medium heat, add olive oil, celery, garlic, peppers and green onions. Cook vegetables 4-6 minutes, until they have softened.

Return ground beef to skillet. Add lemon juice, Italian seasonings, red pepper flakes, garbanzo beans and 1 Tbsp water. Using a spoon, mix all ingredients together and simmer for 2-3 minutes.

Transfer mixture to casserole dish. Sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese.

Bake for 15-20 minutes until cheese has melted.

Nutrition Information: Per Serving (1 1/2 cups): Calories: 209 - Fat: 7g - Carbohydrates: 15g - Fiber: 4g - Protein: 23g - Sugars: 1g - Sodium: 631mg - Vitamin A: 5% - Vitamin C: 104% - Calcium: 10% - Iron: 15% - WWP+: 5 points

http://www.skinnymom.com/2014/02/19/skinny-italian-beef-peppers/#.Us3JMRYTHzI

Skinny No Bake Peanut Butter Pie

Servings: 10  Serving Size: 1/10  Old Points: 5 pts  Points+: 5 pts five points might be a bit too many when you think you are allowed maybe 25 points a day.

Calories: 216.8  Fat: 6.4 g  Fiber: 1.3

Ingredients:

5 oz reduced fat cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cups confectioners' sugar 
1/3 cup Better n Peanut Butter 
8 oz fat free frozen whipped topping, thawed (or truwhip for healthier option*) 
reduced fat graham cracker pie crusts 
3 tbsp Hershey's chocolate syrup

Directions:

Beat cream cheese and confectioners' sugar together in a medium bowl.

Mix in Better 'n Peanut Butter and beat until smooth. Fold in whipped topping.

Spoon into graham cracker pie shell; cover, and refrigerate until firm, at least 2-3 hours. Drizzle with chocolate syrup before serving.

Note: For an all natural whipped topping option, look for truwhip. It contains neither high fructose corn syrup nor hydrogenated oil. Their website has a store finder so you can locate it at a store near you.

skinny overnight in a jar

1/4 cup quick oats
1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk, or skim milk or soy milk
1/4 medium banana sliced (freeze the rest for a smoothie) 
1/2 cup chia seeds (I do not add these since I don't know what they are) 
1/2 cup blueberries
4-5 drops sweetener or packets of sweetener (I use splenda and only use a couple) 
pinch cinnamon

Optional toppings

1tbsp chopped pecans (or any nut) or crunchy topping. I use slivered almonds.

Directions:

Place all the ingredients in a jar, cover, shake and refrigerate overnight. Add your favorite crunchy toppings such as the nuts or granola etc and enjoy in the morning.
This serves 1. For WW the old points 5 and points+6 or 244.9 calories 10.8g fat and 8.5g fiber.

jmai5421/tp does anyone remember who this is?

Skinny Rosemary Chicken and Brown Rice

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients

3-4 large chicken breasts, uncooked (I used 3, 8 ounce chicken breasts) 
1 10 3/4 oz. can Campbell's cream of chicken soup (98% fat free) 
1 1/2 cup water 
1 cup brown rice (uncooked - I USED INSTANT RICE) 
2 cups frozen vegetables 
1 1/2 tsp rosemary garlic blend seasoning (set aside 1/2 tsp) 
1 tsp onion powder 
1 tbsp reduced fat Parmesan cheese shredded

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl mix together water, cream of chicken soup, brown rice, and frozen vegetables. The cook time in this recipe is based on INSTANT rice. Cook time will vary if instant rice is not used.

Stir in 1 tsp rosemary garlic blend to the rice and vegetables.

Stir in 1 tsp onion powder to the rice and vegetables.

Transfer rice and vegetables mixture to a shallow baking dish (8x12).

Lay chicken on top of rice and vegetables.

Sprinkle remaining 1/2 tsp Rosemary Garlic blend over chicken.

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

Sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top of chicken and return to oven and bake for an additional 15 minutes.

Remove from oven, serve immediately, and enjoy!

Nutrition Information: Calories: 258.3 - Fat: 6.2g - Carbohydrates: 20g - Fiber: 3.1g 
Protein: 29.1g - Sugars: .6g -----Weight Watchers Points: 5

http://www.skinnymom.com/2013/03/08/skinny-rosemary-chicken-and-brown-rice/

Skinny Slow Cooker Southwest Chicken Soup

Serves 8

Ingredients

28oz canned crushed tomatoes
28oz chicken stock
2 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 can corn
1 medium onion (chopped)
3 cloves garlic (chopped)
salt (to taste)
1 heaped tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons cumin
garnish
light sour cream (optional)
low fat shredded cheese (optional)

Directions

Shred chicken and stir everything together.

Add everything to the crock pot and cover with the lid. Cook on high 4 hours or low 6-8 hours.

Garnish with a touch of sour cream and cheese if desired. Enjoy!

http://backforsecondsblog.com/2013/01/skinny-slow-cooker-southwest-chicken-soup/

Skinny Chocolate Caramel Banana Bread

Yield: 1 loaf (16 servings)

Ingredients:

2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup granulated white sugar
2 tablespoons softened unsalted butter
2 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce
1 1/2 cups mashed ripe banana (about 3 medium)
1/2 cup egg whites (or 2 large)
1/3 cup light sour cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
5 packets Skinny Cow Milk Chocolate Dreamy Clusters Candy, chopped

Directions:

Place rack in the center of the oven. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Spray an 8-inch loaf pan with nonstick spray.
In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, soda and salt.

In a large bowl, use an electric mixer to combine the sugars, butter and applesauce. Mix in the banana, egg whites, sour cream and vanilla. Blend in the dry ingredients and mix just until combined. Stir in the chopped candy, reserving a few pieces to sprinkle on top.

Scrape the batter into the prepared pan. Sprinkle the reserved chocolate pieces on top.

Bake for 1 hour (checking at 45 minutes on how much the top has browned... place a piece of foil loosely on top of the loaf if it has already browned nicely on top). At one hour, draw a toothpick or a sharp knife into the center of the loaf to check for doneness. It should come out fairly clean- if not, bake for an additional 5 to 10 minutes until done.

Cool in the pan for 10 to 15 minutes, then turn out on a wire rack to cool completely before cutting and serving.

Serving size: 1/16th of the loaf - Calories per serving: 113- Fat per serving: 3.8g - Fiber per serving: 1.5g

WW POINTS per serving: Points Plus Program: 3 Old Points Program: 2

http://www.recipegirl.com/2013/02/01/skinny-chocolate-caramel-banana-bread/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheRecipeGirl+%28The+Recipe+Girl%2

A dreamy, icy blend of chocolatey goodness, without the guilt!

A normal recipe would set you back hundreds of calories, but you can slim this down easily by swapping in skim milk and adding a touch of rich unsweetened cocoa powder for even more intense chocolate flavor.

My favorite way to have this is to add in a drop or two of peppermint or coconut extract, but its just as delicious without it, too.

Skinny Frozen Hot Chocolate

Servings: 2  Size: little over 1 cup  Old Points: 2 pts  Points+: 3 pts 
Calories: 111  Fat: 1 g  Carb: 20 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 7 g  Sugar: 18 g
Sodium: 166 mg

Ingredients:
1 1/2 cups fat free milk 
1 cup ice 
4 tbsp Ovaltine Rich Chocolate (or Chocolate Malt flavor) 
1 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder 
2 tbsp fat free whipped topping (optional) 
drop of peppermint extract (optional)

Directions:

Pour the milk and ice into your blender. Add in the ovaltine, cocoa powder, and whipped topping (optional  you could also leave this for the top instead).

Blend 3-4 minutes until the ice is completely chopped and the mixture is thick and icy.

Pour into two glasses, and serve immediately.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/12/skinny-frozen-hot-chocolate.html

Skinny Buffalo Chicken Potato Skins

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 12  Size: 1 potato skin, loaded  Old Points: 2 pts  Points+: 2 pt
Calories: 82  Fat: 2 g  Carb: 7 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 8 g  Sugar: 0.5 g
Sodium: 110 mg

Ingredients:

6 medium Idaho or Russet potatoes* 
cooking spray (I use my Misto )

For the chicken:

12 oz boneless skinless chicken breast (or tenderloins) 
1 celery stalk 
1/2 onion 
1 clove garlic 
16 oz fat free low sodium chicken broth 
1/3 cup hot cayenne pepper sauce (I used Frank's)

For the toppings:

12 tbsp reduced fat shredded cheese 
1/2 cup carrots, cut into 2-inch matchsticks 
1 large celery stalks, cut into 2-inch matchsticks 
1/4 cup Skinny Blue Cheese Dressing

Directions:

In a crock pot, combine chicken, onions, celery stalk, garlic and broth (enough to cover your chicken, use water if the can of broth isn't enough). Cover and cook on HIGH 4 hours or LOW 6 hours.

Remove the chicken from pot, reserve 1/2 cup broth and discard the rest (or save for other recipes).

Shred the chicken with two forks, return to the slow cooker with the 1/2 cup of the broth and the hot sauce;

Cook on HIGH for an additional 30 minutes. Makes 1 1/2 cups chicken.

Meanwhile, pierce potato with a fork a few times all around.

Place in microwave and cook on high about 5 minutes per potato; set aside to cool.

Cut potatoes in half horizontally.

Scoop out potatoes (I save the extra potato to make skinny garlic mashed potatoes the next day) leaving about 1/4 inch thick wall, skins will weigh about 1 oz each.

Heat oven to 450°.

Lightly spray potato skins on both sides with oil and place a foil lined baking sheet. Season with salt and pepper and bake 10 minutes.

Remove from the oven, add 2 tablespoons of chicken meat filling into each potato skin, top with 1 tbsp shredded cheese and bake 5 minutes or until cheese is melted.

Top each with 1 tsp blue cheese dressing, shredded carrots and celery and start eating!

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/10/skinny-buffalo-chicken-potato-skins.html

Skinny Broccoli Salad

2 heads fresh broccoli, chopped
1 head fresh cauliflower, chopped
1/2 cup chopped red pepper
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 red onion, chopped
1/2 cup green olives
1 cup tomatoes, chopped
1 cup reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
1 cup reduced-fat ranch dressing

Instructions

Mix all ingredients together in a large bowl and toss with reduced fat ranch dressing.

Refrigerate until serving.

And last but not least we need some skinny chocolate.

Skinny Chocolate Parfaits

Servings: 6  Size: 1/3 cup pudding, 3 tbsp Truwhip  Old Pts: 5 pts  Points+: 6 pts

Calories: 217  Fat: 10 g  Fiber: 1.5 g

Ingredients

3 cups fat free milk 
2 1/2 tbsp sugar 
1-1/2 tsp vanilla extract 
2 tbsp cornstarch 
1 large egg yolk 
4 oz (4 squares) Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate Squares 
18 tbsp Tru Whip

Directions:

In a medium non-stick saucepan, combine milk, sugar, and cornstarch and simmer on medium-low heat, whisking constantly until mixture has thickened.

In a medium bowl whisk egg yolk. Slowly add about a cup of the hot milk mixture to the yolk, whisking in about a tablespoon at a time to temper the egg so the egg doesn't cook. Once the egg is tempered, whisk into the saucepan with the milk mixture.

Melt the chocolate squares in the microwave 20 seconds at a time, up to a minute, stirring in between until the chocolate is melted. Pour melted chocolate into the sauce pan, whisk well. Add vanilla; simmer on low for 12-15 minutes, whisking constantly.

Transfer the chocolate pudding into a large bowl, cover with wax paper, touching the pudding so that it doesn't allow a film to settle on top. Refrigerate for at least two hours or overnight. Makes about 2-1/4 cups.

When cold, place 3 tbsp pudding into each glass, then add 2 tbsp of truwhip in each, then 2 tbsp more pudding and top with a dollop of Truwhip.

Skinnytaste.com

Well  that should keep everyone full and skinny. And so let start the new knitting tea party.

Sam

FYI - www.truwhip.com/nutritionalInfo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam, what a selections of recipes. My tomatoes are doing well too.

It's my French gss birthday today as well, so lits of Happy Birthdays all round.

im6 off to bed now, nighg night. Catch you tomorrow


----------



## Jeanie L

Just had to say hi and thanks for the great recipes Sam...


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 was a Knitting Tea Party participant back in Dave's day. One of Shirley's most enthusiastic Workshoppers now.

Name of Judy.


----------



## Pup lover

Sam it was I who made your Northern Italy Spaghetti sauce. It was yummy we loved it have made it a couple of times actually!


----------



## iamsam

Jeanie l - good to see you - it has been a while since you visited us - we would love it if you could join us a little more often if you have time - remember we will be here all week and there is always an empty chair with your name of it. --- sam



Jeanie L said:


> Just had to say hi and thanks for the great recipes Sam...


----------



## iamsam

thanks Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> jmai5421 was a Knitting Tea Party participant back in Dave's day. One of Shirley's most enthusiastic Workshoppers now.
> 
> Name of Judy.


----------



## purl2diva

Love the recipes. I bought tomatoes at the farmers' market and I will make the tomato salad and add some feta cheese. Love gazpacho-will get more tomatoes next week so I can try that.

Thanks for all your hard work to find recipes that will appeal to so many different diets and tastes.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks Julie. --- sam


My pleasure!


----------



## YoMaMi

Wow!

Planned to make spaghetti sauce for dinner tonight. Maybe with sausage & peppers. So great minds do think alike!
I enjoy lurking at the Tea Party. Thanks for all your hard work.

I got a pound of dried cherries at the food pantry this week. What a luxury.
Looking for a recipe to use some of them in a cookie or desert or health bar. All suggestions welcome!

Good weekend to all,
Toni in sunny and hot Massachusetts


----------



## Lurker 2

YoMaMi said:


> Wow!
> 
> Planned to make spaghetti sauce for dinner tonight. Maybe with sausage & peppers. So great minds do think alike!
> I enjoy lurking at the Tea Party. Thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> I got a pound of dried cherries at the food pantry this week. What a luxury.
> Looking for a recipe to use some of them in a cookie or desert or health bar. All suggestions welcome!
> 
> Good weekend to all,
> Toni in sunny and hot Massachusetts


We enjoy meeting our Lurkers!


----------



## Jeanie L

thewren said:


> Jeanie l - good to see you - it has been a while since you visited us - we would love it if you could join us a little more often if you have time - remember we will be here all week and there is always an empty chair with your name of it. --- sam


Thank you Sam.it has been awhile will do my very best to drop in more often..Have been so busy we have our house in Mn up for sale.We want to spend more time at our place in San Diego and it has been a real hassle downsizing( 59 years of junk to get rid of)


----------



## Gwen in L.A.

Thanks for the recipes  Going to try the Northern Italian Sauce. Sounds very close to a recipe I'd lost years ago--beef was browned, then all simmered in a slow cooker. Yummy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, as usual, you have outdone yourself! Recipes look great, nice way to start a new KTP. TYSM for doing this.

Hugs and prayers to all needing them. hope you have a lovely weekend.


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday to Heidi and Alexis. Great recipes as usual Sam, thanks. All are in my prayers who need them. My eldest is here for the weekend but I will be popping in sometime. You all take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just one point,Sam, can you describe _guanciale_ to me, I have never heard of this before?


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday to Heidi, Alexis, Purplefi's grandson and Rookie's GS 1/2 birthday. What a wonderful day for each of them and many blessings as well.

Machriste....Praying for better days for Jack. How frustrating seeing him go through all of this after doing so much better. I guess it was a blessing that he was doing well for awhile so that he would have energy to fight now.

Sam...I love the recipes. 

I had a wonderful day. I did get my dishes washed but not the laundry. I visited some garage sales and got two knit baby afghans for $1.50 and other baby items as well. I also bought some wonderful bags that might be used for KAP. Lunch with the boys was a pleasure. Matthew and I went to a LYS in a little town just south of where I live and we had a wonderful time. Matthew finished the dog drawing-pictures to come later. The ladies at the shop all admired the drawing as he was finishing it. I checked out the shop and visited with other knitters. What a pleasurable day. After the yarn shop, we went for some ice cream at a local ice cream shop and enjoyed some ice cream while watching out the window. Next we went to the farmers' market and I picked up some green beans, tomatoes, melon and quiche. Quiche will be for breakfast in the morning. I cooked up the green beans and some potatoes and sausage for dinner tonight as well as some corn on the cob that I had from last week's market. What a lovely meal. I think I will fit in some more knitting and reading tonight. 

Welcome to those who are new. We always enjoy hearing from others and what's on the needles.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one point,Sam, can you describe _guanciale_ to me, I have never heard of this before?


I just looked it up and it seems to be a variation of bacon.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I just looked it up and it seems to be a variation of bacon.


That explains why you would want to make it crispy!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!

I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.

Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!

SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!

Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions and is suggestionsas to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


That is great that it is good news!


----------



## jknappva

Great opening once again, Sam. What would we do without you.
Hop you enjoyed the party!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Jeanie L said:


> Just had to say hi and thanks for the great recipes Sam...


Welcome! I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you come back often.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> jmai5421 was a Knitting Tea Party participant back in Dave's day. One of Shirley's most enthusiastic Workshoppers now.
> 
> Name of Judy.


She is also a wonderful friend and has taken 3/4 of the workshops . I don't know whether I would have continued if she and a couple of others hadn't been there for us.


----------



## flyty1n

Oh Designer 1234, what great news for both of you. I am so glad and will continue with prayers that you will feel well and stay healthy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great recipes, Sam, I picked 4 cherry tomatoes this morning, they didn't make it to the house, lol. There are lots of green ones so hopefully we'll have Lots soon.
June, sorry you are having problems with your insurance, seems like poeple sure want to throw a wrench in the affordable care act. Saskatchewan was the first province to have free healthcare for all but I read recently when it first came in some of the doctors tried to mess with it but it persevered. It may not be perfect but at least no one has to worry about going bankrupt if someone in the family gets sick.
I am taking veggies & dip to the party tonight, have fresh snap peas, carrots, cucumbers & broccoli, all from the garden, al washed & ready, just have to arrange them on a platter. I could live on fresh veggies this time of year.
It has been hot & muggy again today & now some nasty clouds floating about. We are under severe storm watch again.
Well, must rise up. Hope you all have a great weekend & enjoy your company & travels.
Tae care.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support
> 
> What wonderful news, Shirley. Our prayers were answered once again.
> I'm so excited for you. Oct. will be here before you know it!!
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, great news! Glad all is well, hope your plans to move shape up well.
Happy birthday to Heidi, Alexis & Purples GS. They all share my step-dads birthday, he would have been 97 today .


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Wonderful to hear!

Happy birthday, Heidi and Alexis.

I made paella for supper from a mix DD and I got at the store. He liked it, but I don't! DD's gone out with a friend (fishing!), so I'll get her verdict later.

Knitting tonight, so I'll be off and on...hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


Yay!! Great to hear good news!


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HEIDI & ALEXIS
May they both have a terrific day and more to come!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.
> 
> Wow, great news! And your dancing cat is darling!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is the most EXCELLENT news Shirley! I am so happy for you both!



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


Yeah. Wonderful news, what a load off your shoulders.
And now to start seriously working out what to pack etc. October is not far away


----------



## flyty1n

sassafras123 wrote:
I just filled one month supply of Lryica. My copayment $110.00 insurance paid $695.00. This is ridiculous. Forgot to fill express Scripts so did that. Will pay attention their cost.

Lyrica is a wonderful new drug, but it is still not generic. As such, it is extremely pricey, as are all new drugs as the drug makers attempt to recoup their costs of finding it, experimenting and meeting FDA requirements, which are exorbitantly high. When it becomes a generic, usually in 7 years, you will see the price drop amazingly. My Arava used to cost $400.00 a refill, so I wasn't able to afford it. Now it is generic, the cost for 1 month is $39.00. That being said, Lyrica does pain relief from autoimmune diseases, such as arthritis and lupus, very effectively. It is really a wonder drug.


----------



## darowil

Can't rave about the opening. Decided to read it on the computer rather than the iPad while lying in bed.
And welcome to the new people, we do love new (or returning) visitors.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great that it is good news!


It certainly is!!!


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> Oh Designer 1234, what great news for both of you. I am so glad and will continue with prayers that you will feel well and stay healthy.


I want to publicly thank you for your constant help which has made such a difference. Your willingness to let us know what different tests do, what they mean and what the results mean has made our wait for the results so much easier! You are a dear friend to both of us and we will never forget how I was able to contact you for information. You are a friend.
Thankyou flyty1n


----------



## pacer

Shirley...So happy to hear that the tests for both of you were on the good side of life. I am sure the family is so excited that you and Pat are moving with them. Will they be helping you with the heavy parts of moving? No harsh winter for the two of you this year!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of your new location. Take care and pop in once in a while as you pack and sort through things. You do need to take a break from time to time so we would love to have you take it with us sometimes. Good thing you have been knitting up some of those stash sweaters. I am so happy for the two of you!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Designer1234's quartet of dancing cats tickles my funny bone. Fresh tomatoes from a garden? What are they? We had an abundance of them while living in Pa., but none in Tx. How I miss the marvelous taste of a fresh tomato from a garden. I bought one that looked pretty good in the grocery store and it was horrid. Never smelled nor tasted like a tomato and it was supposedly "vine grown". So, those of you who will be making some of the recipes via Sam's list using tomatoes, how lucky you are. Never saw a farmer's market near where I live, but had them all over in Pa. Do I sound as if I'm not crazy about TX? Yep!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

81brighteyes said:


> Designer1234's quartet of dancing cats tickles my funny bone. Fresh tomatoes from a garden? What are they? We had an abundance of them while living in Pa., but none in Tx. How I miss the marvelous taste of a fresh tomato from a garden. I bought one that looked pretty good in the grocery store and it was horrid. Never smelled nor tasted like a tomato and it was supposedly "vine grown". So, those of you who will be making some of the recipes via Sam's list using tomatoes, how lucky you are. Never saw a farmer's market near where I live, but had them all over in Pa. Do I sound as if I'm not crazy about TX? Yep!


Must say I agree-- I gave up most of my garden when I moved to the lake, no place for one, but did manage tomatoes, cucs and peppers in pots, always a good yield. I've struggled in town to get the yield some years but love those homegrown veggies. Even farmers mkt can't touch picking a tomato from your vine and having it for supper.


----------



## pacer

Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


They are lovely- I like the one of the left his expression is so whimsical.
I'm to see my Bulldogs today, hoping they can beat the top team this week! Expecting a lot from them, but htey have beaten two other top teams in the let 2 weeks so hey are playing well. But can they do it again? not sure.


----------



## Spider

Happy birthday to all celebrating!!! Love all the recipes. Shirley, couldn't be happier and wish I could help you move. What exciting time for you and your family. 
Sorry Jack is having a tough time.
Vent away everyone. Somedays things just don't go right.
Watching a preseason football game. Love that fall will be coming, it is my favorite time of year.


----------



## Spider

Love the bulldogs, what a talented artist we have among us.


----------



## machriste

The bull dogs are exceptional--go Matthew!!!

Good news, Shirley, I'm very happy for both of you, and I think Vancouver would be a great place to live.

Happy birthday to Heidi and Alexis.

Jim seems a tad better, but has cancelled visit from son and family and some other weekend things. He has a tentative appnt. with NP Monday afternoon if he's not better. Oncologist doesn't seem to know what's going on. Doesn't think it's the chemo.


----------



## Southern Gal

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


what a absolutly stunning pc of work. he is some artist. i would hang that in my home any day. 
shirley, great news on your tests. good luck on the move.
i spent the whole afternoon with dad, he was sitting in his chair in his room, and we watched westerns all after noon, i had them bring his lunch tray to his room, so we shared his fish. i love when dad is feeling good and is his old self. after lunch, i had the nurses help him to bed and i kept watching Bonanza and he drifted right off, i went out and refilled his big bird feeder, all he gets is sparrows, but he loves to watch them, dad was always an out door person. 
bj is off tomorrow, and we have nothing on the agenda, it was 92 degrees today, and that sun was unbearable. so i am fine with hunkering down inside. 
i got some eyelet material to put under a pullover i got at the Goodwill, its a tad short, so i think tomorrow, i will put that strip under the hem and wear it Sunday. talk to you later.


----------



## iamsam

I knew someone had dawn - thanks - it really is good isn't it. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam it was I who made your Northern Italy Spaghetti sauce. It was yummy we loved it have made it a couple of times actually!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party tony - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we will be here all week so do plan on visiting us as often as you can - hot tea always available and there is an empty chair with your name on it just waiting for you - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



YoMaMi said:


> Wow!
> 
> Planned to make spaghetti sauce for dinner tonight. Maybe with sausage & peppers. So great minds do think alike!
> I enjoy lurking at the Tea Party. Thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> I got a pound of dried cherries at the food pantry this week. What a luxury.
> Looking for a recipe to use some of them in a cookie or desert or health bar. All suggestions welcome!
> 
> Good weekend to all,
> Toni in sunny and hot Massachusetts


----------



## iamsam

you do have your job picked out don't you Jeanie - that will take some slicing and dicing for sure. are you moving to san diego to be closer to family or because of the delightful weather they have most of the time? --- sam



Jeanie L said:


> Thank you Sam.it has been awhile will do my very best to drop in more often..Have been so busy we have our house in Mn up for sale.We want to spend more time at our place in San Diego and it has been a real hassle downsizing( 59 years of junk to get rid of)


----------



## iamsam

I haven't either but this is what wickipedia says:

Guanciale (Italian pronunciation: [ɡwanˈtʃaːle]) is an Italian cured meat or salumi product prepared from pork jowl or cheeks. Its name is derived from guancia, Italian for cheek.[1] Guanciale is similar to the jowl bacon of the United States.

Production
Pork cheek is rubbed with salt, sugar, and spices (typically ground black pepper or red pepper and thyme or fennel and sometimes garlic) and cured for three weeks or until it loses approximately 30% of its original weight. Its flavor is stronger than other pork products, such as pancetta, and its texture is more delicate. Upon cooking, the fat typically melts away giving great depth of flavor to the dishes and sauces it is used in.

In cuisine
Guanciale may be cut and eaten directly in small portions, but is often used as a pasta ingredient.[2] It is used in dishes like spaghetti alla carbonara and sauces like sugo all'amatriciana.

It is a specialty of central Italy, particularly Umbria and Lazio. Pancetta, a cured Italian bacon which is normally not smoked, is sometimes used as a substitute when guanciale is not available.[3]



Lurker 2 said:


> Just one point,Sam, can you describe _guanciale_ to me, I have never heard of this before?


----------



## iamsam

Shirley - that is excellent news - I think you will enjoy the island - a very temperate climate - your sweaters will be getting a lot of work though. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


----------



## iamsam

what a great job matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


----------



## gagesmom

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


Woooohoooo Shirley and Pat, what fantastic news. I am doing the happy dance along side those silly kitties. 

Matthew-awesome is the only word I can use to describe your drawings. I especially love the bulldogs.

Sam-Wish Heidi and Alexis a Happy Birthday from the entire tea party. Also I have to say.......yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyy for all your recipes this week.


----------



## iamsam

I wanted to include this today and forgot it. doesn't this sound good. has anyone tried the smoked ice cream from last week? --- sam

Grilled Lemonade

By Marla Hingley on July 24, 2014 in Drinks

Grilled lemonade

Sounds weird I know, but grilling the lemons gives this drink a slightly smoky and caramelized flavor - so unique and refreshing, you'll be making it time and time again!

Serves: 8

Grilling the lemons gives this drink a slightly smoky and a wonderfully caramelized flavor.

Ingredients

10 lemons, halved
1 cup sugar, divided
Water

Instructions

Pour sugar into a dish and dip each cut half of lemon into sugar to lightly coat.

Place lemons, sugar-side down onto a hot grill until charred, about 5 minutes (make sure you have the stove fan on if you do this inside).

Once cool, juice lemons and place liquid into a bowl. If desired, pour mixture through sieve to remove pulp and needs, then pour into a large pitcher.

Heat 1 cup of water with remaining sugar, stirring until dissolved. Pour into pitcher then top up with enough water until your desired sweetness is achieved.

Notes: Use sugar substitute if desired

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/grilled-lemonade/


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> The bull dogs are exceptional--go Matthew!!!
> 
> Good news, Shirley, I'm very happy for both of you, and I think Vancouver would be a great place to live.
> 
> Happy birthday to Heidi and Alexis.
> 
> Jim seems a tad better, but has cancelled visit from son and family and some other weekend things. He has a tentative appnt. with NP Monday afternoon if he's not better. Oncologist doesn't seem to know what's going on. Doesn't think it's the chemo.


Prayers for your Jim.


----------



## jheiens

Welcome to all the newcomers and the prodigals who've returned. So glad to see you around the table. Come and enjoy the fellowship often

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I haven't either but this is what wickipedia says:
> 
> Guanciale (Italian pronunciation: [ɡwanˈtʃaːle]) is an Italian cured meat or salumi product prepared from pork jowl or cheeks. Its name is derived from guancia, Italian for cheek.[1] Guanciale is similar to the jowl bacon of the United States.
> 
> Production
> Pork cheek is rubbed with salt, sugar, and spices (typically ground black pepper or red pepper and thyme or fennel and sometimes garlic) and cured for three weeks or until it loses approximately 30% of its original weight. Its flavor is stronger than other pork products, such as pancetta, and its texture is more delicate. Upon cooking, the fat typically melts away giving great depth of flavor to the dishes and sauces it is used in.
> 
> In cuisine
> Guanciale may be cut and eaten directly in small portions, but is often used as a pasta ingredient.[2] It is used in dishes like spaghetti alla carbonara and sauces like sugo all'amatriciana.
> 
> It is a specialty of central Italy, particularly Umbria and Lazio. Pancetta, a cured Italian bacon which is normally not smoked, is sometimes used as a substitute when guanciale is not available.[3]


Thanks for checking that for me Sam- I am trying to get the first sleeve finished on the double moss jacket I am making- typing one-handed!
I think my best bet would be a salami. My Halal butcher is trying to talk me out of eating pork!!!!! His arguments are quite daunting!


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is amazing!


pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto.....recognized some names but not all. A HUGE {{{HUG}}}} and welcome!


jheiens said:


> Welcome to all the newcomers and the prodigals who've returned. So glad to see you around the table. Come and enjoy the fellowship often
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## pearlone

Hi everyone. Sorry I have missed last week's tea party.Moving to new home in Florida, but needed to get first Florida home ready to put up for sale. Since they are several hours apart have been very busy.

Sam love all the recipes. Will be trying quite a few of 
them. Please wish your daughter and grandson a Happy Birthday from me.

So happy to hear Designer and her hubby got good news dealing with their health issues. Good luck on your move.

Matthew great work on your drawing.

Had a special day today. Met a KP friend that I have known for several years from the internet, but today we met in person with our hubbies. I feel so blessed to have this special lady and her DH in my life and my DH's. It was a thrill to meet them.

To all in pain or illness,blessings sent.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just finished making maps to all the places for folks coming to the KAP....use map quest (not my GPS) so if anyone gets lost....LOL....we will have each other's cell phone numbers. 
Will have copies made and printed for everyone attending; will give them to you at the Sit & Knit.

Talked tonight to youngest DD who has been in Florida all week. She will be headed home Sunday. Has had a wonderful time meeting boyfriend's aunt & cousins.

tomorrow I _plan[/[] to clean house and do nothing with KAP. Maybe even knit some in the evening. Going to call it "Me House" time....LOL....DH has to work for awhile late morning but hopefully will get started on cutting some grass tomorrow. I went out to try to do some today and BOTH mowers just wouldn't cooperate so he's got to check them out. Some areas of the back need more like a bush hog....that or a herd of goats! Personally I wouldn't mind the goats right now!_


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness Pearlone you are busy! Will you still be keeping your PA home and just be snowbirds? My youngest DD has been in Del Ray Beach FL this week. I am so looking forward to meeting you at the KAP.


pearlone said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I have missed last week's tea party.Moving to new home in Florida, but needed to get first Florida home ready to put up for sale. Since they are several hours apart have been very busy.
> 
> Sam love all the recipes. Will be trying quite a few of
> them. Please wish your daughter and grandson a Happy Birthday from me.
> 
> So happy to hear Designer and her hubby got good news dealing with their health issues. Good luck on your move.
> 
> Matthew great work on your drawing.
> 
> Had a special day today. Met a KP friend that I have known for several years from the internet, but today we met in person with our hubbies. I feel so blessed to have this special lady and her DH in my life and my DH's. It was a thrill to meet them.
> 
> To all in pain or illness,blessings sent.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all, am back after a busy weekend last weekend and no internet for part of the week. 

Went for a two day geocaching trip. Two events over two days. Had a ball but discovered a massive bruise on the back of my leg this morning from then.

Have just had a week of peace, DM and DSF were with my sister helping her set up a new video and games store on the island. Back now and I want them gone again. It is amazing how noisy two elderly people can be.

Tonight making pizza. Yummy. I use tortillas as the base, cover with Leggos pizza base sauce, put shredded ham and pepperoni on one, shredded ham, small pieces of pineapple, and asparagus cuts on another, top with a sprinkling of cheese - not too much and heat in the oven until smelling lovely. Pull out and serve.

While we have a lease protecting us for now, we now have to wait until late March to see if the new owner will renew lease or if we will have to move then. 

Had planned a quick geocache run this afternoon but the weather is turning cold and grey. Hopefully it won't rain until after the huge load of washing is in.


----------



## purl2diva

Good news, Shirley. Good luck with the de cluttering.

Hoping that Jim feels better. Too bad the visit had to be cancelled but perfectly understandable.

Great drawings, Matthew. The dogs' faces are so expressive.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, am back after a busy weekend last weekend and no internet for part of the week.
> 
> Went for a two day geocaching trip. Two events over two days. Had a ball but discovered a massive bruise on the back of my leg this morning from then.
> 
> Have just had a week of peace, DM and DSF were with my sister helping her set up a new video and games store on the island. Back now and I want them gone again. It is amazing how noisy two elderly people can be.
> 
> Tonight making pizza. Yummy. I use tortillas as the base, cover with Leggos pizza base sauce, put shredded ham and pepperoni on one, shredded ham, small pieces of pineapple, and asparagus cuts on another, top with a sprinkling of cheese - not too much and heat in the oven until smelling lovely. Pull out and serve.
> 
> While we have a lease protecting us for now, we now have to wait until late March to see if the new owner will renew lease or if we will have to move then.
> 
> Had planned a quick geocache run this afternoon but the weather is turning cold and grey. Hopefully it won't rain until after the huge load of washing is in.


Good to see you back, Heather. I get too much peace at my place!
Hope the bruise subsides, quickly.
That is not so good that there is still uncertainty about the house. 
Are you able to come South in October?


----------



## flyty1n

Designer, You are so welcome. Sometimes it helps to know just what to expect, and as I work with MDs all the time, I realize that they often forget to explain.


----------



## flyty1n

Wow, I love the dogs of Matthew's. Let him know what a great artist he is and thank him for sharing his talent with us.


----------



## nicho

Hello friends from Denise in Sydney where it is a brilliant sunny warm winter's day. Lovely temperature of 20C - I know that is more like summer for most of you in the northern part of the globe! 

I lost track of you all part way through last week's TP so will go back to have a skim read to see what I have missed.

Thanks for another bunch of good sounding recipes, Sam. That spaghetti sauce does sound good. Think I'll try it in the slow cooker. I love my slow cooker and use it more than most other kitchen appliance (other than the dishwasher and fridge of course) makes me wonder - what is everyone's favourite kitchen tool/appliance/gadget?

Sam, please wish Heidi and Alexis Happy Birthday from Down Under - hope they enjoyed their special day.

Shirley, so pleased to hear there was nothing worrying in your test results. Do take good care of yourself. And good luck with getting ready to move. What a job that will be but it must be exciting to look forward to setting up your new home on Vancouver Island.

Love Matthew's dog pictures - wonderfully detailed and so expressive. 

Best wishes to all those not feeling well and to those looking after loved ones who are not well.

Since a lot of you love flowers and gardens, I will share some of the flower photos from our trip. Hope they help to cheer everyone.

Love to all and happy knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

At the moment my favourite is definitely my Kenwood mixer- I make both my bread and Pasta in it- but my Pasta roller is a very close second!


----------



## Lurker 2

Those flowers make me feel a lot warmer- it is chilly but sunny here!


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> At the moment my favourite is definitely my Kenwood mixer- I make both my bread and Pasta in it- but my Pasta roller is a very close second!


My mixer died some years ago and I did not bother replacing it as I am quite happy using my handheld mixer and stick blender for whatever needs mixing. I guess it all boils down to the type of cooking/baking that one does
(and for me that is as little as possible, so can someone tell me why I have this obsession with collecting recipes and cookbooks???) I have never owned a pasta maker but can imagine there is a lot of satisfaction in making your own, especially if allergies are involved.

How are you Julie? Completely recovered from the incident last week? All good I hope.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, what a selections of recipes. My tomatoes are doing well too.
> 
> ~~~Great tomato recipes....alas....the deer ate all of our tomato blossoms. :thumbdown: And they had started out SO well! DH is really disappointed. Anyone have any cures for the deer?


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


~~~~REALLY REALLY good news! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> My mixer died some years ago and I did not bother replacing it as I am quite happy using my handheld mixer and stick blender for whatever needs mixing. I guess it all boils down to the type of cooking/baking that one does
> (and for me that is as little as possible, so can someone tell me why I have this obsession with collecting recipes and cookbooks???) I have never owned a pasta maker but can imagine there is a lot of satisfaction in making your own, especially if allergies are involved.
> 
> How are you Julie? Completely recovered from the incident last week? All good I hope.


I am fine at present- apart from coping with this painful hip joint- which is now causing pain in the left knee, especially when I stand up. And a referred pain in the lower back. I know it is nothing compared to what some are putting with, but the chronic aspect becomes very tiring. Fortunately no headache such as I had last Sunday.
Actually today I ache pretty much all over- and shift from position to position to try to ease things. It will be easier once the weather starts warming up again.
That reminds me I must take a shot of my best pot of Violas one plant in another has succumbed to a mold (I think) and the rain has knocked most of them sideways. I did not get to my one magnolia flower in time- I think the tree is suffering from our two summers of drought- nothing compared with what Sorlenna has experienced!
But on the positive side I have the first sleeve finished now, one sleeve to go, then the sewing up, darning in will start- and then the crucial fitting and decision over my problem dye lots, with my friend.
I see you are offline- 2-45 pm., for you- guess you could be occupied doing anything! Approaching tea time here! Ringo is snarling at cats. Then warned me of an approaching vehicle- but it was a motor bike pulling up immediately next door!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Sam, what a selections of recipes. My tomatoes are doing well too.
> 
> ~~~Great tomato recipes....alas....the deer ate all of our tomato blossoms. :thumbdown: And they had started out SO well! DH is really disappointed. Anyone have any cures for the deer?
> 
> 
> 
> A VERY high fence.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> A VERY high fence.


~~~
:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> A VERY high fence.


Seriously! It is the only way cousin Anna in Glasgow could control the deer coming to the (restaurant) to them, in her back garden.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Hi all....tomorrow we start to trek "backwards"...east to Chicago. Had a lovely "g'bye dinner"...Paella on the Patio at The Old 5 Mile House in Nevada City. It's called 5 Mile House because there used to be a law that said houses of "ill-repute" must be at least 5 miles from the government buildings. That is what this building used to be! The setting was fabulous...amongst tall pine trees, a live blues band of singer, harmonica & electric guitar. People dancing on the lawn, some playing bocce ball, and delicious food!

I'll try to send pics along the way, but I KNOW Nevada will be dull. When driving DS to school in CA he fell asleep in eastern Nevada...he woke up 2 hours later and asked why we hadn't moved! the scenery had not changed! Tomorrow's goal is Salt Lake City.
Time for bed...and early start tomorrow.
Prayers & hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi all....tomorrow we start to trek "backwards"...east to Chicago. Had a lovely "g'bye dinner"...Paella on the Patio at The Old 5 Mile House in Nevada City. It's called 5 Mile House because there used to be a law that said houses of "ill-repute" must be at least 5 miles from the government buildings. That is what this building used to be! The setting was fabulous...amongst tall pine trees, a live blues band of singer, harmonica & electric guitar. People dancing on the lawn, some playing bocce ball, and delicious food!
> 
> I'll try to send pics along the way, but I KNOW Nevada will be dull. When driving DS to school in CA he fell asleep in eastern Nevada...he woke up 2 hours later and asked why we hadn't moved! the scenery had not changed! Tomorrow's goal is Salt Lake City.
> Time for bed...and early start tomorrow.
> Prayers & hugs to all.


Looks a superb Paella, too!
Have only ever done vast by air.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks a superb Paella, too!
> Have only ever done vast by air.


~~~It was YUMMY! The chef is our "2nd son"...a very dear "boy"....now a young man AND father! The son kept us "jumping"! He was SO active...non-stop questions and running around. Outside is a good place for him! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was YUMMY! The chef is our "2nd son"...a very dear "boy"....now a young man AND father!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


What a relief! I'm so pleased things are working out well, and now you can both relax as much as the move will allow..... Presumably the climate in Vancouver island will be milder in winter? Big hugs for you both.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> What a relief! I'm so pleased things are working out well, and now you can both relax as much as the move will allow..... Presumably the climate in Vancouver island will be milder in winter? Big hugs for you both.


Like considerably! I gather.


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Sam, what a selections of recipes. My tomatoes are doing well too.
> 
> ~~~Great tomato recipes....alas....the deer ate all of our tomato blossoms. :thumbdown: And they had started out SO well! DH is really disappointed. Anyone have any cures for the deer?
> 
> 
> 
> Venison stew! More seriously, some folk swear by lion or tiger poo, sold as a deterrent by some zoos, and I've also heard of using human hair cuttings but never tried either.
Click to expand...


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine at present- apart from coping with this painful hip joint- which is now causing pain in the left knee, especially when I stand up. And a referred pain in the lower back. I know it is nothing compared to what some are putting with, but the chronic aspect becomes very tiring. Fortunately no headache such as I had last Sunday.
> Actually today I ache pretty much all over- and shift from position to position to try to ease things. It will be easier once the weather starts warming up again.
> That reminds me I must take a shot of my best pot of Violas one plant in another has succumbed to a mold (I think) and the rain has knocked most of them sideways. I did not get to my one magnolia flower in time- I think the tree is suffering from our two summers of drought- nothing compared with what Sorlenna has experienced!
> But on the positive side I have the first sleeve finished now, one sleeve to go, then the sewing up, darning in will start- and then the crucial fitting and decision over my problem dye lots, with my friend.
> I see you are offline- 2-45 pm., for you- guess you could be occupied doing anything! Approaching tea time here! Ringo is snarling at cats. Then warned me of an approaching vehicle- but it was a motor bike pulling up immediately next door!


Oh Julie, sorry you are aching and sore. I'm sending a big pain reducing {{{hug}}} to help keep you mobile and comfortable.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Oh Julie, sorry you are aching and sore. I'm sending a big pain reducing {{{hug}}} to help keep you mobile and comfortable.


So long as I don't fall! It has got suddenly worse this week- don't like it when I am too sore to knit- apologies for grumbling!


----------



## TNS

No need to apologise dear Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> No need to apologise dear Julie!


Thanks!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one point,Sam, can you describe _guanciale_ to me, I have never heard of this before?


I'd never heard of it either. Seems like it is an Italian pork meat similar to pancetta.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


That is just the best news ever!! I'm so pleased for you both. It must be such a relief for you, having had all the tests and waiting for results for so many weeks. Now you can start looking forward to your new adventures on Vancouver Island. Love and hugs to you both. x


----------



## Sandy

Great recipes Sam! It's almost midnight and I forgot that today was Friday so just checking in still have to finish last week's TP. Off to read!


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


that is an amazing drawing. Matthew has such a talent.


----------



## angelam

Sam, thanks for all the delicious tomato recipes. I'll be trying some of those for sure. Happy Birthday to Heidi and Alexis, I hope they both enjoy their day. Hope the weather stays good for all your mowing today.


----------



## Normaedern

Sam, great recipes and Happy Birthday to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I wanted to include this today and forgot it. doesn't this sound good. has anyone tried the smoked ice cream from last week? --- sam
> 
> Grilled Lemonade
> 
> By Marla Hingley on July 24, 2014 in Drinks
> 
> Grilled lemonade
> 
> Sounds weird I know, but grilling the lemons gives this drink a slightly smoky and caramelized flavor - so unique and refreshing, you'll be making it time and time again!
> 
> Serves: 8
> 
> Grilling the lemons gives this drink a slightly smoky and a wonderfully caramelized flavor.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 10 lemons, halved
> 1 cup sugar, divided
> Water
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Pour sugar into a dish and dip each cut half of lemon into sugar to lightly coat.
> 
> Place lemons, sugar-side down onto a hot grill until charred, about 5 minutes (make sure you have the stove fan on if you do this inside).
> 
> Once cool, juice lemons and place liquid into a bowl. If desired, pour mixture through sieve to remove pulp and needs, then pour into a large pitcher.
> 
> Heat 1 cup of water with remaining sugar, stirring until dissolved. Pour into pitcher then top up with enough water until your desired sweetness is achieved.
> 
> Notes: Use sugar substitute if desired
> 
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/grilled-lemonade/


This sounds really good as do the other receipts you posted. A belated happy birthday to Heidi and Alexis.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. Thought I'd stop in and say hi before I head to dreamland. New puppy has got to start sleeping all night soon. Will try to keep up better this week. Have been busy with grandkids lately. Will have a bunch here again later today. 

Today's coffee. 

HUGS and peaceful thoughts for everyone. Gentle hugs for those who's FM is not playing nicely.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. Thought I'd stop in and say hi before I head to dreamland. New puppy has got to start sleeping all night soon. Will try to keep up better this week. Have been busy with grandkids lately. Will have a bunch here again later today.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS and peaceful thoughts for everyone. Gentle hugs for those who's FM is not playing nicely.


Good morning Caren. Good to see you dropping in. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## sassafras123

Tyflyin, thank you for info on Lyrica. Gwen, have taken it for a number of years. Just tried taking three a day instead of four. Only one day later and won't be doing that again. FM came back with vengeance. I can afford it just resent cost of one month supply being $800.00. And I do feel the money gone.
Sam, happy birthday to Heidi and Alexis.
Shirley, glad you have decided to move to Vancouver Island. I think you and Pat will enjoy the milder climate and being near family.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Like a lot of others, it seems, I have been lurking just outside the door, wondering if it was time to go in and take a seat around the tea party table. It must be the better part of six weeks since I have had a good chat with you all. We were away in France for 3 weeks and we have been back for about 10 days now, but the time has really flown by. Once we were home, we had a couple of days catching up on the essentials of garden and laundry, then we were away again attending the wedding of the daughter of some old friends. We then came back to a birthday party for a grandson who has just turned 2. Then we had to clear everything out of our main living room in order to have a new carpet fitted. The old carpet was in a pretty dreadful state, but we had kept putting off replacing it until the grandchildren got older - but in the end we decided we couldn't wait any longer! With luck, the next few days will be a bit calmer. I really have missed all the tea party chatter, so I am looking forward to catching up!

Shirley, I am so glad you are now able to make plans for the future. The uncertainties of the past few months must have been very hard, but things do seem to be moving along nicely now.

Julie, I was sorry to hear about your scare last week: that sort of thing is especially worrying when you live alone, but it is reassuring to know that the response from the care providers was good. Also good to know that the crisis brought about a reconciliation with your neighbour.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I'd never heard of it either. Seems like it is an Italian pork meat similar to pancetta.


Or a kind of Salami from somewhere in central Italy


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. Thought I'd stop in and say hi before I head to dreamland. New puppy has got to start sleeping all night soon. Will try to keep up better this week. Have been busy with grandkids lately. Will have a bunch here again later today.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS and peaceful thoughts for everyone. Gentle hugs for those who's FM is not playing nicely.


A very wise thought in the last illustration. I am sure you know it only too intimately at the moment- I gather you have gone back to rest somewhat- pleasant dreams, hopefully.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Like a lot of others, it seems, I have been lurking just outside the door, wondering if it was time to go in and take a seat around the tea party table. It must be the better part of six weeks since I have had a good chat with you all. We were away in France for 3 weeks and we have been back for about 10 days now, but the time has really flown by. Once we were home, we had a couple of days catching up on the essentials of garden and laundry, then we were away again attending the wedding of the daughter of some old friends. We then came back to a birthday party for a grandson who has just turned 2. Then we had to clear everything out of our main living room in order to have a new carpet fitted. The old carpet was in a pretty dreadful state, but we had kept putting off replacing it until the grandchildren got older - but in the end we decided we couldn't wait any longer! With luck, the next few days will be a bit calmer. I really have missed all the tea party chatter, so I am looking forward to catching up!
> 
> Shirley, I am so glad you are now able to make plans for the future. The uncertainties of the past few months must have been very hard, but things do seem to be moving along nicely now.
> 
> Julie, I was sorry to hear about your scare last week: that sort of thing is especially worrying when you live alone, but it is reassuring to know that the response from the care providers was good. Also good to know that the crisis brought about a reconciliation with your neighbour.


I had nearly been going to email you, it had been so long since we had heard from you! But as you have gathered, things have been other than normal here- and now my hip is rapidly going down hill. Could be the cold weather. It is an awful upheaval having carpet done- the landlord wanted to do it for me- but I asked him to let me persevere with the old one. The house will be cleaned and painted, though while I am away in Australia 7 weeks to go on that one.
The neighbour is still a bit prickly, but at least there has been a change, and I plan on buying her a plant on Tuesday- she has quite green thumbs.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> love my slow cooker and use it more than most other kitchen appliance (other than the dishwasher and fridge of course) makes me wonder - what is everyone's favourite kitchen tool/appliance/gadget?


I was nice and organised today, had both slow cookers at work with meat in one and cabbage in the other. Came home went to stir the meat. looked uncooked and then I realsied it wasn't hot. Knew I had checked it and the light was on. The whilte plug was no longer in the power board. Figured correctly that David had used the power point! At least it had had no cooking as David had switched it off soon after I turned it on. So we went out for tea. And now have enough for much of the week and all ready prepared.

At halftime in the football my Doggies had very strong hold on the game. By 3/4 time they had managed to fall behind by a small amount. They then grabbed the lead back and had a lead that should have been sufficient then the opposition grabbed it back with 2 minutes to go. We then managed to get the ball back down our end needing a goal in a hurry to win (a goal is worth 6 points and a behind 1 point and we were 3 points behind). We got a free kick with seconds to go and as the ball was in the air the siren went. The ball went through the goal posts so we won with a goal on the siren. Great to win, but we so nearly threw it away. however the team we beat are top. We have played really well for the last half of the season (one of the best teams) but so badly at the start taht we will probably not make the finals. Only 2 rounds left before the finals and we must win both games and depend on other teams losing for us.


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> Like a lot of others, it seems, I have been lurking just outside the door, wondering if it was time to go in and take a seat around the tea party table. It must be the better part of six weeks since I have had a good chat with you all. We were away in France for 3 weeks and we have been back for about 10 days now, but the time has really flown by. Once we were home, we had a couple of days catching up on the essentials of garden and laundry, then we were away again attending the wedding of the daughter of some old friends. We then came back to a birthday party for a grandson who has just turned 2. Then we had to clear everything out of our main living room in order to have a new carpet fitted. The old carpet was in a pretty dreadful state, but we had kept putting off replacing it until the grandchildren got older - but in the end we decided we couldn't wait any longer! With luck, the next few days will be a bit calmer. I really have missed all the tea party chatter, so I am looking forward to catching up!
> 
> Shirley, I am so glad you are now able to make plans for the future. The uncertainties of the past few months must have been very hard, but things do seem to be moving along nicely now.
> 
> Julie, I was sorry to hear about your scare last week: that sort of thing is especially worrying when you live alone, but it is reassuring to know that the response from the care providers was good. Also good to know that the crisis brought about a reconciliation with your neighbour.


Good to see you back Kathleendoris. Life does get in the way sometimes doesn't it? It's good to know that we can drop in and out of here as and when we have the time/inclination.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi all....tomorrow we start to trek "backwards"...east to Chicago. Had a lovely "g'bye dinner"...Paella on the Patio at The Old 5 Mile House in Nevada City. It's called 5 Mile House because there used to be a law that said houses of "ill-repute" must be at least 5 miles from the government buildings. That is what this building used to be! The setting was fabulous...amongst tall pine trees, a live blues band of singer, harmonica & electric guitar. People dancing on the lawn, some playing bocce ball, and delicious food!
> 
> I'll try to send pics along the way, but I KNOW Nevada will be dull. When driving DS to school in CA he fell asleep in eastern Nevada...he woke up 2 hours later and asked why we hadn't moved! the scenery had not changed! Tomorrow's goal is Salt Lake City.
> Time for bed...and early start tomorrow.
> Prayers & hugs to all.


Paella looks lovley as does the previous house of ill repute. We ate tonight at a previous strip joint and the connected house of ill repute of course. I commented to David that the part we were in hadn't been done up since they took it over. David decided that there was no point in trying to find people who used to go and ask them how much it had changed- he thought they would have been looking at something other the walls etc!


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy Birthday Heidi and Alexis. Thanks Sam for another jam packed full of recipes opening. Now to read what has been happening with everyone. 

By the way... Lyrica... I have a friend on this for FM and as she has a health care card each script is only $6. I guess in general we do have a pretty good system here.


----------



## darowil

Julie I do hope that your hip settles down.


----------



## sassafras123

Sugar, sounds like a fantastic system.
Carol, my son is selling his home in Richmond, CA and planning to move to Nevada City, CA. LOOKS LIKE LOVELY green hilly country. They are tired of city living. I cAn't wait.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sassafras and others struggling to pay for medications-- this is only for States people: There is a website that might help-- <www.needymeds.org> I have no qualms about giving you this as it was recommended by our teacher at the Medicare training session. They might give help where others will not. They use 300% of Federal Poverty Level(3 times 11,490 for 1 person, get other FPL by googling Fed Pov Levels). To use Mfgr's patient asst you must apply for Extra Help at Social Security, be denied help, submit this denial along with letter explaining circumstances and proof of being in the coverage gap. Another possible source of help or learning about this stuff is a Patient Assistance Program at local hospital or doctor's office. Hey, you might as well have some help if entitled to it.


----------



## Normaedern

Wonderful, wonderful news, Shirley.

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Spider said:


> Love the bulldogs, what a talented artist we have among us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)

Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


----------



## Normaedern

nicho said:


> Since a lot of you love flowers and gardens, I will share some of the flower photos from our trip. Hope they help to cheer everyone.


Lovely photos. I love my slow cookers (large and small), too


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas G-Ma... Great idea and resource you've provided people who are on Lyrica and other very expensive drugs. I can't wait to hear more about your training in Medicare.

I've also gone through SHIP training (Senior Health Insurance Plans) and have helped with several organizations like Making Medicare Work, Age Options, and Catholic Charities to help several people get their prescriptions at less cost by contacting the manufacturer directly (https://www.lyrica.com/Lyrica_Copay_Activation)
Pfizer makes this drug and has both a program to get a discount on the products, but they also have a philanthropy area where you can contact them and let them know your situation. I've worked with Pfizer on several cases and thy have always come through for my senior clients.

Good luck to anyone on Lyrica and other very expensive drugs.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Sassafras and others struggling to pay for medications-- this is only for States people: There is a website that might help-- <www.needymeds.org> I have no qualms about giving you this as it was recommended by our teacher at the Medicare training session. They might give help where others will not. They use 300% of Federal Poverty Level(3 times 11,490 for 1 person, get other FPL by googling Fed Pov Levels). To use Mfgr's patient asst you must apply for Extra Help at Social Security, be denied help, submit this denial along with letter explaining circumstances and proof of being in the coverage gap. Another possible source of help or learning about this stuff is a Patient Assistance Program at local hospital or doctor's office. Hey, you might as well have some help if entitled to it.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Julie I do hope that your hip settles down.


Thanks- at present things are going downhill rapidly, almost certainly not helped by the antarctic blast we have, currently. I will be taking both my stick, and the stroller when I cross the Tasman. I am unlikely to be able to do anything about the exercycle the Specialist said I must use, till after I get back. I am not enjoying having back pain again, but I know many have far worse.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks a superb Paella, too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was YUMMY! The chef is our "2nd son"...a very dear "boy"....now a young man AND father! The son kept us "jumping"! He was SO active...non-stop questions and running around. Outside is a good place for him! :thumbup:


Great fun and cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Vancomyacin is a very potent drug and sometimes used for the staph infections...the Dr's. thought about it for DD, but rethought that idea when I let them know that she's allergic to it. They gave it to her at the first surgery in the 1990's and she turned all red and itchy...Drs. had to quickly flush her system and start her on something else...she was under at the time so we only found out about it later.

Wishing Jack all the best on it...it should certainly knock out anything that he has.



machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


Right, will get the correct name this time.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> No need to apologise dear Julie!


Grumble away
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.
> 
> Yay.... Fantastic news for you both. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cmaliza -- your trip looks wonderful and I could almost smell the paella from the photo. Must have been wonderful-great to see the little boy playing---well behaved kids are such a joy to be around.


----------



## Normaedern

machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


 Prayers on the way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Grumble away
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


It can be so hard to get comfortable- let alone to ease the ache- thanks, Norma!


----------



## machriste

Normaedern said:


> Prayers on the way.


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


Fantastic... he has real talent.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HEIDI & ALEXIS
> May they both have a terrific day and more to come!


And belated birthday wishes from me since I forgot to mention that yesterday!! And everyone else celebrated.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


How wonderful Matthew's drawing is. Please congratulate him for me on a job very well done!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for checking that for me Sam- I am trying to get the first sleeve finished on the double moss jacket I am making- typing one-handed!
> I think my best bet would be a salami. My Halal butcher is trying to talk me out of eating pork!!!!! His arguments are quite daunting!


He would be unsuccessful arguing with me. I love everything from pork chops to bacon to cured ham!! I guess it comes from growing up in the country in the south. Plus my dad loved it so we had it frequently!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I have missed last week's tea party.Moving to new home in Florida, but needed to get first Florida home ready to put up for sale. Since they are several hours apart have been very busy.
> 
> Sam love all the recipes. Will be trying quite a few of
> them. Please wish your daughter and grandson a Happy Birthday from me.
> 
> So happy to hear Designer and her hubby got good news dealing with their health issues. Good luck on your move.
> 
> Matthew great work on your drawing.
> 
> Had a special day today. Met a KP friend that I have known for several years from the internet, but today we met in person with our hubbies. I feel so blessed to have this special lady and her DH in my life and my DH's. It was a thrill to meet them.
> 
> To all in pain or illness,blessings sent.


I hope things soon settle so you can join us more often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Good news, Shirley. Good luck with the de cluttering.
> 
> Hoping that Jim feels better. Too bad the visit had to be cancelled but perfectly understandable.
> 
> Great drawings, Matthew. The dogs' faces are so expressive.


I've been thinking of you. Have you started your treatments yet?
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello friends from Denise in Sydney where it is a brilliant sunny warm winter's day. Lovely temperature of 20C - I know that is more like summer for most of you in the northern part of the globe!
> 
> I lost track of you all part way through last week's TP so will go back to have a skim read to see what I have missed.
> 
> Thanks for another bunch of good sounding recipes, Sam. That spaghetti sauce does sound good. Think I'll try it in the slow cooker. I love my slow cooker and use it more than most other kitchen appliance (other than the dishwasher and fridge of course) makes me wonder - what is everyone's favourite kitchen tool/appliance/gadget?
> 
> Sam, please wish Heidi and Alexis Happy Birthday from Down Under - hope they enjoyed their special day.
> 
> Shirley, so pleased to hear there was nothing worrying in your test results. Do take good care of yourself. And good luck with getting ready to move. What a job that will be but it must be exciting to look forward to setting up your new home on Vancouver Island.
> 
> Love Matthew's dog pictures - wonderfully detailed and so expressive.
> 
> Best wishes to all those not feeling well and to those looking after loved ones who are not well.
> 
> Since a lot of you love flowers and gardens, I will share some of the flower photos from our trip. Hope they help to cheer everyone.
> 
> Love to all and happy knitting.


Lovely flowers!
My favorite kitchen "appliance" is my daughter since she's the cook in the house!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


They sure aren't fooling around with Vancomycin. Praying that he responds quickly.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Sam, what a selections of recipes. My tomatoes are doing well too.
> 
> ~~~Great tomato recipes....alas....the deer ate all of our tomato blossoms. :thumbdown: And they had started out SO well! DH is really disappointed. Anyone have any cures for the deer?
> 
> 
> 
> My sister uses a deer repellant called "Liquid Fence". My nephew calls it liquid STENCH since it smells so bad you almost have to wear a gas mask when using it. But it really works!
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was YUMMY! The chef is our "2nd son"...a very dear "boy"....now a young man AND father! The son kept us "jumping"! He was SO active...non-stop questions and running around. Outside is a good place for him! :thumbup:


So cute! I know you'll miss them but I'm so glad you could make this trip!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> So long as I don't fall! It has got suddenly worse this week- don't like it when I am too sore to knit- apologies for grumbling!


My dear, I completely understand. My old body gets me up a lot earlier than I like. If I lived alone like you, I'd probably break up my nights like you but I'm afraid I'd wake up my daughter.
I sincerely hope your aches will lessen. Please be extra careful since you mentioned falling.
Hugs, sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. Thought I'd stop in and say hi before I head to dreamland. New puppy has got to start sleeping all night soon. Will try to keep up better this week. Have been busy with grandkids lately. Will have a bunch here again later today.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS and peaceful thoughts for everyone. Gentle hugs for those who's FM is not playing nicely.


Good morning,Caren!! It's so nice to share morning coffee with you when you have time. Enjoy the GKs. 
Great reminder when things get us down!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Like a lot of others, it seems, I have been lurking just outside the door, wondering if it was time to go in and take a seat around the tea party table. It must be the better part of six weeks since I have had a good chat with you all. We were away in France for 3 weeks and we have been back for about 10 days now, but the time has really flown by. Once we were home, we had a couple of days catching up on the essentials of garden and laundry, then we were away again attending the wedding of the daughter of some old friends. We then came back to a birthday party for a grandson who has just turned 2. Then we had to clear everything out of our main living room in order to have a new carpet fitted. The old carpet was in a pretty dreadful state, but we had kept putting off replacing it until the grandchildren got older - but in the end we decided we couldn't wait any longer! With luck, the next few days will be a bit calmer. I really have missed all the tea party chatter, so I am looking forward to catching up!
> 
> Shirley, I am so glad you are now able to make plans for the future. The uncertainties of the past few months must have been very hard, but things do seem to be moving along nicely now.
> 
> Julie, I was sorry to hear about your scare last week: that sort of thing is especially worrying when you live alone, but it is reassuring to know that the response from the care providers was good. Also good to know that the crisis brought about a reconciliation with your neighbour.[/quote
> 
> Welcome back!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


The prayers are continuing!
Junek


----------



## angelam

machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


So sorry Jack is in ICU. I'm thinking of you, healing hugs to you both. xx


----------



## purl2diva

The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.

I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.

I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.


WI Joy


----------



## flyty1n

purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I am so glad you caught this early. Prayers for my knitting and crocheting friends continue.


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> WI Joy


Losing your friend last week dpoesn't help as you face similar issues.
But it does sound very positive.
Skipping the KAP sound sensible under the circumstances even if you were free from radiation treatment at the time- you will be extra tired.


----------



## pacer

Caren...It is always a pleasure to hear from you even though it has been a tough year for you. How is the barn coming along?

Julie....Sorry to hear that the body is aching. Your cold season certainly isn't helping matters. 

Machriste...Sorry to hear that Jack is struggling currently, but so happy that you are on top of it and have him in the hospital to get some help.

Purl2Diva...Sorry that you cannot make KAP this year, but so thankful for the results of your early cancer detection.

I finished 1 1/2 pairs of mittens already this weekend and did some reading as well as my journeys yesterday. Now the laundry is stared and I hope to finish the second pair of mittens today as well as work on other projects. Matthew will be happy to hear that others are enjoying his drawing. Tomorrow, he will start on the next one that he has planned to do. It is always my pleasure to watch him go from start to finish. I remember when he was a little boy and could not sit still in church. I gave him a booklet of blank paper and he drew pictures on each page and told me the story as he was drawing it. Many times he would draw what the pastor was telling about in his sermons. I got to hear and see the sermon. Sometimes he would tell me what was happening in his pictures as things went along he would be changing his picture. He drew well early on, but then when he got to 4th grade, someone criticized his drawing saying it was babyish. From that point on, he would not draw at all. It has taken him quite some time to build his confidence to draw and share his drawings with others.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> That is great news for you and Pat!!!!
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And belated birthday wishes from me since I forgot to mention that yesterday!! And everyone else celebrated.
> Junek


From me, too, I just never got around to mentioning it! But I did get a lot of knitting done!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> He would be unsuccessful arguing with me. I love everything from pork chops to bacon to cured ham!! I guess it comes from growing up in the country in the south. Plus my dad loved it so we had it frequently!
> Junek


Oh I do love pork! But I am avoiding it at the moment- because there is a bit of a scandal going on here about the conditions our poor pigs are being raised in.
The Halal butcher was talking of the urea being all in the meat- this would be because the animals are not bled, in the way that they are with the Halal killing.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Lovely flowers!
> My favorite kitchen "appliance" is my daughter since she's the cook in the house!! LOL!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My dear, I completely understand. My old body gets me up a lot earlier than I like. If I lived alone like you, I'd probably break up my nights like you but I'm afraid I'd wake up my daughter.
> I sincerely hope your aches will lessen. Please be extra careful since you mentioned falling.
> Hugs, sister of my heart,
> Junek


Thank you June, for those hugs! I have in recent weeks tripped twice and almost fallen- but because I know my house so well, I've been able to reach out and save myself. But it is a worry because I never have had tremendous strength in my arms, and kneeling is agony, has been for a very long time- one of the reasons gardening has become tricky. And of course you recently had that fall by the bath. Are all the bruises gone?


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> WI Joy


Hopefully you will be able to Skype, especially with those of us meeting Downunder.
I imagine like Valerie, the treatments will take a toll on you, a very big God Bless, and a gentle hug!


----------



## Bonnie7591

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


What an amazing talent he has!


----------



## Marilyn K.

WOW! What Fun with all these recipes. On the Greek tomato salad, for an additional kick so to speak, add crumbled Feta Cheese.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Caren...It is always a pleasure to hear from you even though it has been a tough year for you. How is the barn coming along?
> 
> Julie....Sorry to hear that the body is aching. Your cold season certainly isn't helping matters.
> 
> Machriste...Sorry to hear that Jack is struggling currently, but so happy that you are on top of it and have him in the hospital to get some help.
> 
> Purl2Diva...Sorry that you cannot make KAP this year, but so thankful for the results of your early cancer detection.
> 
> I finished 1 1/2 pairs of mittens already this weekend and did some reading as well as my journeys yesterday. Now the laundry is stared and I hope to finish the second pair of mittens today as well as work on other projects. Matthew will be happy to hear that others are enjoying his drawing. Tomorrow, he will start on the next one that he has planned to do. It is always my pleasure to watch him go from start to finish. I remember when he was a little boy and could not sit still in church. I gave him a booklet of blank paper and he drew pictures on each page and told me the story as he was drawing it. Many times he would draw what the pastor was telling about in his sermons. I got to hear and see the sermon. Sometimes he would tell me what was happening in his pictures as things went along he would be changing his picture. He drew well early on, but then when he got to 4th grade, someone criticized his drawing saying it was babyish. From that point on, he would not draw at all. It has taken him quite some time to build his confidence to draw and share his drawings with others.


It is always so good to hear from Caren- always the positive spin!

no the cold is definitely not helping- the house is down to 12 C (53 F) and 42F outside (5.6 C) not quite cold enough for frost- but cold enough that I have my fingerless mitts on, as well as my grey guernsey, and a cowl.

Prayers continuing for Jack, from down here.

So sorry to hear of the death of Diva's friend- I do wonder how our Valerie is.

I failed to mention Matthews drawing abilities this time round, he is so painstaking, and quite gifted in capturing expression.

When I have this jacket finished- I am 8 cm (3 inches) up the second sleeve now- the plan is first off to make some fingerless gauntlets to go with the guernsey- and if I have enough yarn a simple beanie too.


----------



## Lurker 2

So good to see you! People have been wondering how you were?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for checking that for me Sam- I am trying to get the first sleeve finished on the double moss jacket I am making- typing one-handed!
> I think my best bet would be a salami. My Halal butcher is trying to talk me out of eating pork!!!!! His arguments are quite daunting!


I had not heard of that sausage either but looked it up on Wikipedia too.

My DH says the reason some of those religions forbid pork is that in ancient times the pigs had parasites that infected humans & there were no treatments then. Now with better feed, inspection,& cooking methods this is not such a risk. I don't know if this is really true but sort of makes sense.


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> WI Joy


That's great news. I'm so sorry your friend lost her life because of the combined greediness of our insurance 
companies and health providers. I'm starting to wish I lived in Canada so we wouldn't have the continued worry of finding health care and coverage!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> From me, too, I just never got around to mentioning it! But I did get a lot of knitting done!


That's great, Julie. I know you've said at times even sitting was painful and making it hard to knit. 
I'm taking a"sabbatical" from the sweater I was knitting. I was on the verge of "knitting burn-out" after making 3 sweaters that took so long to complete.
I finished the one sock I had started as a small take along for appointments and am hoping to finish its mate today.
Thought I'd finish that little project for me since my TX daughter has already put in her Christmas order of more socks.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Sam, what a selections of recipes. My tomatoes are doing well too.
> 
> ~~~Great tomato recipes....alas....the deer ate all of our tomato blossoms. :thumbdown: And they had started out SO well! DH is really disappointed. Anyone have any cures for the deer?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a product called PlantSkyd, to spray on my fruit trees, seems to be working. It is made from dried pork & beef blood that you mix with water & spray on the leaves. It makes the deer think a predator has killed something recently. It is supposed to be available in some areas as a concentrated liquid & I think that would be better as it is messy & smelly to mix
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you June, for those hugs! I have in recent weeks tripped twice and almost fallen- but because I know my house so well, I've been able to reach out and save myself. But it is a worry because I never have had tremendous strength in my arms, and kneeling is agony, has been for a very long time- one of the reasons gardening has become tricky. And of course you recently had that fall by the bath. Are all the bruises gone?


Please, please be careful, Julie. I know how one brief moment of carelessness can be all it takes for a fall. The bruises are all gone but there's still a small knot on my arm just below the elbow. I guess I banged it pretty hard when I fell but it's not sore, it's just there.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Marilyn K. said:


> WOW! What Fun with all these recipes. On the Greek tomato salad, for an additional kick so to speak, add crumbled Feta Cheese.


Have you joined us before? If not, welcome. If you just visit seldom do come back again. We love hearing what everyone is cooking and making.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning Sam and all, just checking in and then going to try and catch up on all 11 pages. Thank you Sam for hosting again, can't wait to see what recipes you have for us this week. 
Carly flew out of Denver on Thursday and is happy to be home, but will miss everyone here in Wyoming. 
David got home yesterday afternoon, so we are just relaxing and getting ready to go to the garden shop in a bit and get a few things. 
The pups are growing like weeds, they are so much fun to watch. 
Okay, off to read, have a great weekend. 
Hugs everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks- at present things are going downhill rapidly, almost certainly not helped by the antarctic blast we have, currently. I will be taking both my stick, and the stroller when I cross the Tasman. I am unlikely to be able to do anything about the exercycle the Specialist said I must use, till after I get back. I am not enjoying having back pain again, but I know many have far worse.


Could you put the word out at your church that you are in need of an exercise bike? If it is like here, there are lots of them sitting in a corner somewhere collecting dust. People buy them with good intentions & then they get set aside. Maybe someone would loan or give you one?
Sorry you aren't feeling well


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purl2Diva, hope the radiation goes well, usually that is not near as nasty as chemo. Sorry about your friend, so tragic when people lose their lives because of greedy insurance companies.

Machristie, hope Jack is on the mend soon.


----------



## Sorlenna

machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


Sending every healing thought your way. Blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna

purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> WI Joy


And healing thoughts to you as well. I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've read up to the end, but my brain isn't holding names very well this morning (maybe I need more coffee...)...still, healing thoughts to all in need, hugs & blessings.

Good to see those who have been away; we will look for you again.

Matthew's drawing is fantastic. :thumbup:

Making progress on the project--hope to post pics soon.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Got all the hand dishes done, mostly plastic stuff. Made chocolate PB pudding (cooked) while doing dishes. Good treat, won't last long!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well that is nicer than what I was going to say....a shotgun.....seriously though I have heard that putting hair clipping around your garden deters deer.....go to salon and ask to have what they sweep off the floor which should be free.....


Lurker 2 said:


> A VERY high fence.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely pictures....drooling over the paella.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi all....tomorrow we start to trek "backwards"...east to Chicago. Had a lovely "g'bye dinner"...Paella on the Patio at The Old 5 Mile House in Nevada City. It's called 5 Mile House because there used to be a law that said houses of "ill-repute" must be at least 5 miles from the government buildings. That is what this building used to be! The setting was fabulous...amongst tall pine trees, a live blues band of singer, harmonica & electric guitar. People dancing on the lawn, some playing bocce ball, and delicious food!
> 
> I'll try to send pics along the way, but I KNOW Nevada will be dull. When driving DS to school in CA he fell asleep in eastern Nevada...he woke up 2 hours later and asked why we hadn't moved! the scenery had not changed! Tomorrow's goal is Salt Lake City.
> Time for bed...and early start tomorrow.
> Prayers & hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the pictures Caren and especially love the quote. Glad you were able to pop in ....just do so when you are up for it....you have way too much on your plate right now and need to rest and decompress. So looking forward to seeing you in Defiance. Hope Mayhem will sleep through the night soon; Sydney still crawls UNDER my bed when DD isn't here and he is way to big to be doing it. Make a horrible racket getting under and getting out.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. Thought I'd stop in and say hi before I head to dreamland. New puppy has got to start sleeping all night soon. Will try to keep up better this week. Have been busy with grandkids lately. Will have a bunch here again later today.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS and peaceful thoughts for everyone. Gentle hugs for those who's FM is not playing nicely.


----------



## Kathleendoris

purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> WI Joy


That was a real 'Wake Up!' call for me. The letter giving me a date for my latest mammogram arrived just after I went away on holiday, and the date itself was before my return. I have had a follow up letter suggesting I phone for another appointment. I had been tempted to just ignore it and not bother, but your post reminded me that this would not be a good thing to do, especially since routine testing ceases here at age 70, and by the time I am next due for screening, I will be over that age. I will call on Monday and make a new appointment - and I will make sure that in three year's time, I request a further appointment, as I am quite entitled to do. It is never good to pass up on the opportunities we have to look after our health.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Does this mean he will also be closer to you?


sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, sounds like a fantastic system.
> Carol, my son is selling his home in Richmond, CA and planning to move to Nevada City, CA. LOOKS LIKE LOVELY green hilly country. They are tired of city living. I cAn't wait.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


What wonderful news Shirley!
So sorry to see Jack isn't doing well again. I will continue prayers for him

Welcome to our new people! We are happy to see you.

Happy birthday to Heidi, Alexis and all the others.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear... Praying for Jack. I am glad they are being aggressive in treating him.


machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you put the word out at your church that you are in need of an exercise bike? If it is like here, there are lots of them sitting in a corner somewhere collecting dust. People buy them with good intentions & then they get set aside. Maybe someone would loan or give you one?
> Sorry you aren't feeling well


Maybe there is a NZ equivalent of Freegle or Freecycle? These are websites that offer unwanted items free of charge to anyone who needs them, also allowing those who have unwanted items to re home them within the local community. When my daughter moved into a new home and had a lawn to mow for the first time ever, she asked on Freegle for a mower and in no time at all, was offered just what she needed. In due course, she offered various items for which she no longer had a need, all of which were quickly claimed by people who were able to put them to good use. Much better than sending unwanted items to the tip!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had not heard of that sausage either but looked it up on Wikipedia too.
> 
> My DH says the reason some of those religions forbid pork is that in ancient times the pigs had parasites that infected humans & there were no treatments then. Now with better feed, inspection,& cooking methods this is not such a risk. I don't know if this is really true but sort of makes sense.


I think it is the Trichinosis (?sp) worm in particular. And similarly the ban in Leviticus on eating fish without scales, because of the high risk of food poisoning.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's great, Julie. I know you've said at times even sitting was painful and making it hard to knit.
> I'm taking a"sabbatical" from the sweater I was knitting. I was on the verge of "knitting burn-out" after making 3 sweaters that took so long to complete.
> I finished the one sock I had started as a small take along for appointments and am hoping to finish its mate today.
> Thought I'd finish that little project for me since my TX daughter has already put in her Christmas order of more socks.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Condolences at the loss of your friend. I am so glad your's was caught early and that the treatment will not be quite as dramatic as some must endure. You are in my prayers. Certainly understand about not being able to make the KAP but this certainly takes precedence and you will be around for future ones to attend which is much more important!{{{{HUGS}}}}


purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


Matthew you did a fantastic job. You are very talented.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Please, please be careful, Julie. I know how one brief moment of carelessness can be all it takes for a fall. The bruises are all gone but there's still a small knot on my arm just below the elbow. I guess I banged it pretty hard when I fell but it's not sore, it's just there.
> Junek


Similarly Agnes has a knot on her finger, but in her case, at the finger tip it is painful.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you put the word out at your church that you are in need of an exercise bike? If it is like here, there are lots of them sitting in a corner somewhere collecting dust. People buy them with good intentions & then they get set aside. Maybe someone would loan or give you one?
> Sorry you aren't feeling well


That is rather a good thought- I could ask permission to put a note on the notice board...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm right there with you June.


jknappva said:


> That's great news. I'm so sorry your friend lost her life because of the combined greediness of our insurance
> companies and health providers. I'm starting to wish I lived in Canada so we wouldn't have the continued worry of finding health care and coverage!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pictures Caren and especially love the quote. Glad you were able to pop in ....just do so when you are up for it....you have way too much on your plate right now and need to rest and decompress. So looking forward to seeing you in Defiance. Hope Mayhem will sleep through the night soon; Sydney still crawls UNDER my bed when DD isn't here and he is way to big to be doing it. Make a horrible racket getting under and getting out.


I bet he does!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> That was a real 'Wake Up!' call for me. The letter giving me a date for my latest mammogram arrived just after I went away on holiday, and the date itself was before my return. I have had a follow up letter suggesting I phone for another appointment. I had been tempted to just ignore it and not bother, but your post reminded me that this would not be a good thing to do, especially since routine testing ceases here at age 70, and by the time I am next due for screening, I will be over that age. I will call on Monday and make a new appointment - and I will make sure that in three year's time, I request a further appointment, as I am quite entitled to do. It is never good to pass up on the opportunities we have to look after our health.


Ours runs out at 69- I have one more for free.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is the Trichinosis (?sp) worm in particular. And similarly the ban in Leviticus on eating fish without scales, because of the high risk of food poisoning.


A lot of the rules made perfect sense in the times they were established. It is a bit like the old ideas of only eating pork/oysters etc when there was an 'r' in the month, i.e. in the Northern Hemisphere colder months: when there was no good refrigeration, it was best to avoid certain foods during warm periods. With modern food hygiene and good chilling facilities, most of the old rules really do not apply.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Maybe there is a NZ equivalent of Freegle or Freecycle? These are websites that offer unwanted items free of charge to anyone who needs them, also allowing those who have unwanted items to re home them within the local community. When my daughter moved into a new home and had a lawn to mow for the first time ever, she asked on Freegle for a mower and in no time at all, was offered just what she needed. In due course, she offered various items for which she no longer had a need, all of which were quickly claimed by people who were able to put them to good use. Much better than sending unwanted items to the tip!


Another very good thought- I don't know of such, but then I usually go straight to KP and the LP and KTP.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I said today was cleaning house day so I'm outta here for now....day already half over and I haven't started....LOL....of course I was up until after 2 a.m. and didn't crawl out of bed until almost 11......okay, okay....I'm going to go begin cleaning...TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> A lot of the rules made perfect sense in the times they were established. It is a bit like the old ideas of only eating pork/oysters etc when there was an 'r' in the month, i.e. in the Northern Hemisphere colder months: when there was no good refrigeration, it was best to avoid certain foods during warm periods. With modern food hygiene and good chilling facilities, most of the old rules really do not apply.


But at the time it was the best Scientific understanding that they had! like the Genesis 7 day Creation.


----------



## marlark

flyty1n said:


> sassafras123 wrote:
> I just filled one month supply of Lryica. My copayment $110.00 insurance paid $695.00. This is ridiculous. Forgot to fill express Scripts so did that. Will pay attention their cost.
> 
> Lyrica is a wonderful new drug, but it is still not generic. As such, it is extremely pricey, as are all new drugs as the drug makers attempt to recoup their costs of finding it, experimenting and meeting FDA requirements, which are exorbitantly high. When it becomes a generic, usually in 7 years, you will see the price drop amazingly. My Arava used to cost $400.00 a refill, so I wasn't able to afford it. Now it is generic, the cost for 1 month is $39.00. That being said, Lyrica does pain relief from autoimmune diseases, such as arthritis and lupus, very effectively. It is really a wonder drug.


That's great,but lately they just put them in a tier 4 and the prices remain high. For ? years 17. That drug has already been around for 7 years.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I said today was cleaning house day so I'm outta here for now....day already half over and I haven't started....LOL....of course I was up until after 2 a.m. and didn't crawl out of bed until almost 11......okay, okay....I'm going to go begin cleaning...TTYL


Don't forget to log off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

nicho said:


> My mixer died some years ago and I did not bother replacing it as I am quite happy using my handheld mixer and stick blender for whatever needs mixing. I guess it all boils down to the type of cooking/baking that one does
> (and for me that is as little as possible, so can someone tell me why I have this obsession with collecting recipes and cookbooks???) I have never owned a pasta maker but can imagine there is a lot of satisfaction in making your own, especially if allergies are involved.
> 
> How are you Julie? Completely recovered from the incident last week? All good I hope.


LoL! You are not alone in the collection of recipes and cookbooks but not liking to cook! That's me too. I guess my favorite kitchen appliance would be my Kitchen Aid mixer. Then my fridge and stove. And can't forget the dishwasher which is my least favorite chore in the kitchen.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> That's great,but lately they just put them in a tier 4 and the prices remain high. For ? years 17. That drug has already been around for 7 years.


Good (morning) afternoon, Marge!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine at present- apart from coping with this painful hip joint- which is now causing pain in the left knee, especially when I stand up. And a referred pain in the lower back. I know it is nothing compared to what some are putting with, but the chronic aspect becomes very tiring. Fortunately no headache such as I had last Sunday.
> Actually today I ache pretty much all over- and shift from position to position to try to ease things. It will be easier once the weather starts warming up again.
> That reminds me I must take a shot of my best pot of Violas one plant in another has succumbed to a mold (I think) and the rain has knocked most of them sideways. I did not get to my one magnolia flower in time- I think the tree is suffering from our two summers of drought- nothing compared with what Sorlenna has experienced!
> But on the positive side I have the first sleeve finished now, one sleeve to go, then the sewing up, darning in will start- and then the crucial fitting and decision over my problem dye lots, with my friend.
> I see you are offline- 2-45 pm., for you- guess you could be occupied doing anything! Approaching tea time here! Ringo is snarling at cats. Then warned me of an approaching vehicle- but it was a motor bike pulling up immediately next door!


Julie, might a chiropractor help you? I know when my back and neck need an adjustment I get headaches and it makes my knees worse. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, might a chiropractor help you? I know when my back and neck need an adjustment I get headaches and it makes my knees worse. Hope you get some relief soon.


Possibly- I had some Osteopathy done while in Glasgow- that was really good, but at around $90 a throw, not a viable option for me. NOT funded by the Government, you see.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Tyflyin, thank you for info on Lyrica. Gwen, have taken it for a number of years. Just tried taking three a day instead of four. Only one day later and won't be doing that again. FM came back with vengeance. I can afford it just resent cost of one month supply being $800.00. And I do feel the money gone.
> Sam, happy birthday to Heidi and Alexis.
> Shirley, glad you have decided to move to Vancouver Island. I think you and Pat will enjoy the milder climate and being near family.


Have you tried Gabapenton? I am on that now with only two a day. It's generic for neurontin. I'm not sure I spell that right. It has certainly helped me and isn't expensive on our insurance plan. I will find out soon how much I will pay thru express scripts I've been getting it locally as I do not react as expected to meds. Gentle hugs hoping you are feeling better. Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


Prayers sent and will continue.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Well that is nicer than what I was going to say....a shotgun.....seriously though I have heard that putting hair clipping around your garden deters deer.....go to salon and ask to have what they sweep off the floor which should be free.....


When I lived in the country, the farmers had something that periodically sounded like a gun being shot to deter deer from the fields. Have no idea what it was. It just came to mind when you mentioned a shotgun!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Similarly Agnes has a knot on her finger, but in her case, at the finger tip it is painful.


I was very lucky. My daughter said at the time that she was sure the cane I was using was what caused the fall. I'd had it for 12 years and she'd been after me to get a new one. I THINK it slipped because I put it down at a slant but I never got a chance to use it since she immediately (after the paramedics got me up) took it out to the dumpster and gave me an extra one she had.
I'm really sorry Agness is still having pain from her injured finger.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> A lot of the rules made perfect sense in the times they were established. It is a bit like the old ideas of only eating pork/oysters etc when there was an 'r' in the month, i.e. in the Northern Hemisphere colder months: when there was no good refrigeration, it was best to avoid certain foods during warm periods. With modern food hygiene and good chilling facilities, most of the old rules really do not apply.


Here in Virginia, oysters were at one time only harvested in winter months. With modern refrigeration, that may have changed.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures from my sister.
Yesterday was World Cat Day and she posted some pictures in honor of the Day.
Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## marlark

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Sam and all, just checking in and then going to try and catch up on all 11 pages. Thank you Sam for hosting again, can't wait to see what recipes you have for us this week.
> Carly flew out of Denver on Thursday and is happy to be home, but will miss everyone here in Wyoming.
> David got home yesterday afternoon, so we are just relaxing and getting ready to go to the garden shop in a bit and get a few things.
> The pups are growing like weeds, they are so much fun to watch.
> Okay, off to read, have a great weekend.
> Hugs everyone.


Puplover: I must have missed the announcement of pups. What breed are they. I adore puppies and so miss having a managerie to fill my needs for company. Marlark


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I was very lucky. My daughter said at the time that she was sure the cane I was using was what caused the fall. I'd had it for 12 years and she'd been after me to get a new one. I THINK it slipped because I put it down at a slant but I never got a chance to use it since she immediately (after the paramedics got me up) took it out to the dumpster and gave me an extra one she had.
> I'm really sorry Agness is still having pain from her injured finger.
> Junek


I have nearly come to grief, when using the crutch and it slips. I am uber careful now about how I place it. Especially on my timber front deck. I am also having to be very cautious getting the stroller up and down the steps. It looks like the workmen are starting to do the work to sub-divide the property- hopefully they remember about the ramp I need- I may have to ask again. Marge said that her injury, also from a stick blender, took 2-3 years before it was free of pain- Agnes is so determined it will not stop her from knitting. I have said this a couple of times already, but she is one gutsy lady.

I hope you are happy with your new cane!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister.
> Yesterday was World Cat Day and she posted some pictures in honor of the Day.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Lovely photos- as always!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Puplover: I must have missed the announcement of pups. What breed are they. I adore puppies and so miss having a managerie to fill my needs for company. Marlark


Edit within the body of text- for Marge
Poledra and her step-mother have rescued two poodle pups, toy, rather than miniature,(I think I have that the right way round- not the seriously small ones) Kaye's one is Ryssa- not sure of her sister's name- she is very intelligent- a handful though- learning to ring the bell to go out to potty.


----------



## kehinkle

YoMaMi said:


> Wow!
> 
> Planned to make spaghetti sauce for dinner tonight. Maybe with sausage & peppers. So great minds do think alike!
> I enjoy lurking at the Tea Party. Thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> I got a pound of dried cherries at the food pantry this week. What a luxury.
> Looking for a recipe to use some of them in a cookie or desert or health bar. All suggestions welcome!
> 
> Good weekend to all,
> Toni in sunny and hot Massachusetts


Toni,

Where in WMa? My son lives in Easthampton and I visit about four times a year. Would be great to be able to meet. You can pm me if you don't want to post it on forum.

Kathy


----------



## marlark

marlark said:


> Puplover: I must have missed the announcement of pups. What breed are they. I adore puppies and so miss having a managerie to fill my needs for company. Marlark


Sorry for the wrongful address . I ust still be waking up/


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Sorry for the wrongful address . I ust still be waking up/


And it is a lot too learn again- and SO MANY new voices!

I am not sure I got the size right- they are small, but not the smallest you can get.


----------



## kehinkle

Love the dogs. Tell him that I said he did a lovely job.

Kathy


----------



## marlark

Well I've been responding post-by-post as by the time I manage to get to the end I forget the things I wanted to respond to or I attribute them to the wrong party. I'm sure that is a result of old age + t he effects of all the meds I take for pain. I have been dealing with it somewhat better, as long as I don't do too much activity at a time. Do the 
transportation of scooter problems whenever I travel I barely get the essentials in the house done and right now have been fighting with roaches and mice, always a summer
menace if you don't get to the problem early. My weird eating habits don't help either as during the later part of the day, I have no energy and during the early parts of the day I can barely navigate through the house. It is somewhat better as I was having to hold on the the furniture and the sinks as I was washing dishes or putting on make up, I had to sit down between one step and the other. My friends at the senior ctr don't seem to understand and they think that I should revert to using the walker more. I never know just how long I will be able to endure. I'm still working on small knitting projects namely dishclothes as starting another long project is too daunting and I need the wash cloths and dishrags anyway. So sorry that you are suffering so Lurker. Does you plan pay for acupuncture. Ours does not pay for enough to do any good. Its been at least 30 years since I was diagnosed with fm and there is so much 
resultant stiffness and discomfort that most of the activities I once loved are out of the question now. Marlark


----------



## Lurker 2

Sunday morning- just listening to some Dvorak- I'd have to stand up to double check just what- cello coming in- was listening to Prokofiev Violin and Piano- again would have to check exactly what- they are relatively new acquisitions. Most of my CD collection is away the wrong side of the boxroom- inaccessible. the news will have started filtering through- but I don't need to hear more of what is happening in Gaza and Iraq.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Well I've been responding post-by-post as by the time I manage to get to the end I forget the things I wanted to respond to or I attribute them to the wrong party. I'm sure that is a result of old age + t he effects of all the meds I take for pain. I have been dealing with it somewhat better, as long as I don't do too much activity at a time. Do the
> transportation of scooter problems whenever I travel I barely get the essentials in the house done and right now have been fighting with roaches and mice, always a summer
> menace if you don't get to the problem early. My weird eating habits don't help either as during the later part of the day, I have no energy and during the early parts of the day I can barely navigate through the house. It is somewhat better as I was having to hold on the the furniture and the sinks as I was washing dishes or putting on make up, I had to sit down between one step and the other. My friends at the senior ctr don't seem to understand and they think that I should revert to using the walker more. I never know just how long I will be able to endure. I'm still working on small knitting projects namely dishclothes as starting another long project is too daunting and I need the wash cloths and dishrags anyway. So sorry that you are suffering so Lurker. Does you plan pay for acupuncture. Ours does not pay for enough to do any good. Its been at least 30 years since I was diagnosed with fm and there is so much
> resultant stiffness and discomfort that most of the activities I once loved are out of the question now. Marlark


sadly we have to pay, even for acupuncture- there is a German trained Osteopath I would like to try not too terribly far away- but it is always the old cost factor- 1 appointment would be a whole two weeks worth of food.

Edit: With this onslaught of the pain in recent days, I can really sympathise now, Marge with your fibromyalgia- one step only my goodness- I can manage to work my way round the kitchen because it is small- did well yesterday- got the worst of the fridge cleaned- It is very frustrating having to choose what task you will try to accomplish- I used to do my housework in Blitz's not possible now- and my helper cuts corners- I think because she thinks I don't notice- but a job I had when a teen was housemaiding in one of Rotorua's top end Hotels- and at one point I was put in the exclusive wing- so I do know how to clean- just get a bit fed up with it- had a bad invasion of mice, Marge, last summer- took out 18 in total I think it was. Our darling Pontuf sent me an Orrefors crystal mouse!


----------



## Grandmapaula

cmaliza said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Sam, what a selections of recipes. My tomatoes are doing well too.
> 
> ~~~Great tomato recipes....alas....the deer ate all of our tomato blossoms. :thumbdown: And they had started out SO well! DH is really disappointed. Anyone have any cures for the deer?
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, the only cure I know is ...make them into venison ;-) :shock: :lol: !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> I wanted to include this today and forgot it. doesn't this sound good. has anyone tried the smoked ice cream from last week? --- sam
> 
> Grilled Lemonade
> 
> By Marla Hingley on July 24, 2014 in Drinks
> 
> Grilled lemonade
> 
> Sounds weird I know, but grilling the lemons gives this drink a slightly smoky and caramelized flavor - so unique and refreshing, you'll be making it time and time again!
> 
> Serves: 8
> 
> Grilling the lemons gives this drink a slightly smoky and a wonderfully caramelized flavor.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 10 lemons, halved
> 1 cup sugar, divided
> Water
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Pour sugar into a dish and dip each cut half of lemon into sugar to lightly coat.
> 
> Place lemons, sugar-side down onto a hot grill until charred, about 5 minutes (make sure you have the stove fan on if you do this inside).
> 
> Once cool, juice lemons and place liquid into a bowl. If desired, pour mixture through sieve to remove pulp and needs, then pour into a large pitcher.
> 
> Heat 1 cup of water with remaining sugar, stirring until dissolved. Pour into pitcher then top up with enough water until your desired sweetness is achieved.
> 
> Notes: Use sugar substitute if desired
> 
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/grilled-lemonade/


Ten lemons halved ----- I just paid 39 cents for one very small lemon this morning. That's almost as bad as Reggiano Parmesan cheese pricewise. Who are the people who write such costly recipes? Don't they know prices in regular stores?


----------



## Karena

Sam,  My electric bill was so high I kicked the AC to a so-so 75. It is hot here in Thousand Oaks, but dry. Too dry. I don't think it will ever rain. Got a smattering of rain last week, enouth to wet the pavement. 
Thanks for the recipes. I am thinking skinny chocolate frozen "hot" chocolate. 
Karen


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly- I had some Osteopathy done while in Glasgow- that was really good, but at around $90 a throw, not a viable option for me. NOT funded by the Government, you see.


Darn. It is so helpful for me. I pay a copay and the insurance pays the rest once I have met my deductible. I was hoping it could help you but not if you have to pay for it. Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

81brighteyes said:


> Ten lemons halved ----- I just paid 39 cents for one very small lemon this morning. That's almost as bad as Reggiano Parmesan cheese pricewise. Who are the people who write such costly recipes? Don't they know prices in regular stores?


Also as vitamin C degrades above 60C (140 F) there's probably not much left- we used to have a prolific lemon tree at Rotokawa so I can see me possibly trying this had I known about it then- but I still don't think it would be doing much more than quenching the thirst.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Darn. It is so helpful for me. I pay a copay and the insurance pays the rest once I have met my deductible. I was hoping it could help you but not if you have to pay for it. Tami


I am so glad you are able to have the Chiropracty and that you find it works!


----------



## Lurker 2

groan- a jLurgwennie


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kathleendoris said:


> That was a real 'Wake Up!' call for me. The letter giving me a date for my latest mammogram arrived just after I went away on holiday, and the date itself was before my return. I have had a follow up letter suggesting I phone for another appointment. I had been tempted to just ignore it and not bother, but your post reminded me that this would not be a good thing to do, especially since routine testing ceases here at age 70, and by the time I am next due for screening, I will be over that age. I will call on Monday and make a new appointment - and I will make sure that in three year's time, I request a further appointment, as I am quite entitled to do. It is never good to pass up on the opportunities we have to look after our health.


Might be they are falling down on testing as my doc says it is even more important for women over 70 and EVERY YEAR. No, none in family, just what is here.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Sunday morning- just listening to some Dvorak- I'd have to stand up to double check just what- cello coming in- was listening to Prokofiev Violin and Piano- again would have to check exactly what- they are relatively new acquisitions. Most of my CD collection is away the wrong side of the boxroom- inaccessible. the news will have started filtering through- but I don't need to hear more of what is happening in Gaza and Iraq.


That sounds like bliss! This afternoon, we went down to a 'Beer Fest' at the pub in the next village - within walking distance, so driving was not a problem. Now, I am not a beer drinker, wine is definitely my preferred tipple, but the reason for the outing was that we planned to meet up with a pair of younger couples who were colleagues of Bill's prior to his retirement. Unfortunately, they did not show up. This was not a great surprise, as we knew that one of the young women had recently suffered a miscarriage, in distressing circumstances. Yesterday, when we spoke to them, she was feeling up to meeting people, but things have clearly changed since then. We are just waiting to hear from them again, and hoping she is doing well.

We sat outside the pub for about three hours, enjoying the sunshine. The real 'problem' was that there was also a live band. They were just so LOUD! Am I just being an old fogey, or did music not used to be so loud when we were young? I am sure we used to be able to carry on a conversation while we enjoyed the music. Last week, at the wedding we went to, everyone sat around chatting until the point in the evening when the 'music' began. Then, everyone over about 40 decided that they needed to go outside for some fresh air - and carried on their conversation outside! Dvorak sounds perfect, and I am sure you did not have the volume turned up so high it did harm to your ears! I hate sounding like a grumpy old woman, but why does everything have to be at maximum volume?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kathleendoris said:


> The real 'problem' was that there was also a live band. They were just so LOUD! Am I just being an old fogey, or did music not used to be so loud when we were young? I am sure we used to be able to carry on a conversation while we enjoyed the music. Last week, at the wedding we went to, everyone sat around chatting until the point in the evening when the 'music' began. Then, everyone over about 40 decided that they needed to go outside for some fresh air - and carried on their conversation outside! Dvorak sounds perfect, and I am sure you did not have the volume turned up so high it did harm to your ears! I hate sounding like a grumpy old woman, but why does,everything have to be at maximum volume?


Better buy stock in hearing aid companies because I guarantee most of today's young adults will have hearing loss in the future. We had the same experience at the wedding a couple weeks ago. After about 15 min of it, my DD#2 said she was ready to leave and so was I. Julie, I would enjoy your music, too, love classical stuff.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Kansas g-ma said:


> Might be they are falling down on testing as my doc says it is even more important for women over 70 and EVERY YEAR. No, none in family, just what is here.


The system we have in the UK is that women are offered free routine screening every three years between age 50 and 70. It can continue beyond 70 if you request it, it is a personal choice. I am sure opinion varies, just as there are those who will claim that the screening itself is harmful, but on the whole, I think we get a pretty good deal.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good e.vening fr.om Surrey. It's been a nice day here. Managed to walk to the library and got books on Toronto and Nova Scotia and spent this afternoon looking for yarn shops where we are going to be staying. FM is still playing up so I am taking it easy.

thannks for all the advice to keep deer off my tomatoes, luckily the dont visit here too often, but I do spray garlic water around, at least that keeps the slugs away.

sorry not been able to do catch up, but sending healing vibes and hugs to all


----------



## Kathleendoris

Kansas g-ma said:


> Better buy stock in hearing aid companies because I guarantee most of today's young adults will have hearing loss in the future. We had the same experience at the wedding a couple weeks ago. After about 15 min of it, my DD#2 said she was ready to leave and so was I. Julie, I would enjoy your music, too, love classical stuff.


Yes, my husband wears hearing aids, so he was able to remove them and gain some relief. I didn't have that luxury! I was rather worried to see some very young children very close to the sound system, some of them barely able to walk. I had serious concerns about the damage it might do to their hearing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds like bliss! This afternoon, we went down to a 'Beer Fest' at the pub in the next village - within walking distance, so driving was not a problem. Now, I am not a beer drinker, wine is definitely my preferred tipple, but the reason for the outing was that we planned to meet up with a pair of younger couples who were colleagues of Bill's prior to his retirement. Unfortunately, they did not show up. This was not a great surprise, as we knew that one of the young women had recently suffered a miscarriage, in distressing circumstances. Yesterday, when we spoke to them, she was feeling up to meeting people, but things have clearly changed since then. We are just waiting to hear from them again, and hoping she is doing well.
> 
> We sat outside the pub for about three hours, enjoying the sunshine. The real 'problem' was that there was also a live band. They were just so LOUD! Am I just being an old fogey, or did music not used to be so loud when we were young? I am sure we used to be able to carry on a conversation while we enjoyed the music. Last week, at the wedding we went to, everyone sat around chatting until the point in the evening when the 'music' began. Then, everyone over about 40 decided that they needed to go outside for some fresh air - and carried on their conversation outside! Dvorak sounds perfect, and I am sure you did not have the volume turned up so high it did harm to your ears! I hate sounding like a grumpy old woman, but why does everything have to be at maximum volume?


I am afraid an awful lot of what I call Experimental 'music' is to my ear just noise, too.
I have been horrified at some of what is being broadcast now on our 'concert program' (radio).

Talking of noise- my smoke alarms just went off- the house is filled with smoke, because the large element on the stove top has only got two functions now- full bore, or not at all. It has been failing for a while- but this was bad. Will have to see what the landlord can do about it- needs a new simmerstat I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bother, yet another jLurgwennie


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Better buy stock in hearing aid companies because I guarantee most of today's young adults will have hearing loss in the future. We had the same experience at the wedding a couple weeks ago. After about 15 min of it, my DD#2 said she was ready to leave and so was I. Julie, I would enjoy your music, too, love classical stuff.


Nice to know we have that in common- machriste sings classical, and Normaedern was a teacher of Piano and one other instrument- sorry Norma can't recall which!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, my husband wears hearing aids, so he was able to remove them and gain some relief. I didn't have that luxury! I was rather worried to see some very young children very close to the sound system, some of them barely able to walk. I had serious concerns about the damage it might do to their hearing.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, my husband wears hearing aids, so he was able to remove them and gain some relief. I didn't have that luxury! I was rather worried to see some very young children very close to the sound system, some of them barely able to walk. I had serious concerns about the damage it might do to their hearing.


Wish their parents were as concerned as you! And I'll bet your husband would agree with me, no fun at all wearing hearing aids and they only work fairly well, not REAL well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Bother, yet another jLurgwennie


OK, got my curiosity up-- what is "jLurgwennie"???


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all. I'm finally caught up. We spent the morning and early afternoon travelling to hear the concert at Abby's music camp. My church spends the year raising funds to send children to a Christian camp about 50 miles from here. Abby has chosen to attend their music week for the last 3 years - she just loves it! She takes her trumpet to play in the band and she sings 1st soprano in the chorus. This year they also had a select chorus that they had try-outs for and she was chosen for that. So, she had to learn 4 pieces for the band, 5 for the chorus and 2 for the select choir - all in 5 days! Plus she was given a short solo in one of the chorus songs. I'm very proud of that girl - she thinks that she might like to be a music teacher. 
Anyway, the concert was fantastic and they had a chicken barbeque afterwards. I forgot to mention that they also have a string section that played 7 selections. A very talented group ranging from 11 to 18 with many of the councillors also participating. Will try to post some pictures if Bob ever gets them on my computer. Wish I had some way for all of you to hear them! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Sandy

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


Beautiful!

Shirley great news!

Happy Birthday to all I have missed the past few days.

Healing prayers for all who need them. Off to read 16 pages or so.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Was finally able to catch up on last week's and am current with this week's TP. 

Happy birthday to all who celebrated this week. I missed my DGS's day (7th) and have to get a card and money sent out to him. 

Prayers for all will need them because off medical or family medical problems. And to all that are hurting for one reason or another. Was having problems with my back last week but seems to have cleared up. Now my fingers are hurting, but that's because I just started knitting thesick monkey that my DGD requested and an using a size 5 needle instead of the 8 for the yarn. Also haven't knitted in a couple of weeks. 

Loved the vaca pics and the nature ones. Have several I want to post. I'll try today.

My week's journey has been from home to Taylor, MI to Smyrna, TN. From there went to Huntsville, AL for a load going to Mineral Pt, Wi but had it swapped in Sauk Village, IL. Then drove 3 hrs (50 miles) to O'Hare airport for a box going to Indy, IN. Delivered this morning. Not a lot of sleep this week, mostly naps. BTW, how do the people live in Chicago and not go crazy?!!!! I do like Chicago, just not the traffic.

Sam, the tomato recipes sound so good. Was able to make the cauliflower steak when I was at home. The kid even liked the sauce. I'll be making it again. Used the tube of ginger that can be bought. 

Shirley, so happy the tests were all fine with minor things. Now for your move. 

This is getting long and I have forgotten most of what I read. Good thoughts to all.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, got my curiosity up-- what is "jLurgwennie"???


Well- it happened so often on Gwennie's old computer- She now has an apple- which I covet- and as my computer is now doing it to me this is my new term j[ulie]Lur[ker 2]gwennie.


----------



## iamsam

care to share some of his arguments? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for checking that for me Sam- I am trying to get the first sleeve finished on the double moss jacket I am making- typing one-handed!
> I think my best bet would be a salami. My Halal butcher is trying to talk me out of eating pork!!!!! His arguments are quite daunting!


----------



## PurpleFi

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was finally able to catch up on last week's and am current with this week's TP.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who celebrated this week. I missed my DGS's day (7th) and have to get a card and money sent out to him.
> 
> Prayers for all will need them because off medical or family medical problems. And to all that are hurting for one reason or another. Was having problems with my back last week but seems to have cleared up. Now my fingers are hurting, but that's because I just started knitting thesick monkey that my DGD requested and an using a size 5 needle instead of the 8 for the yarn. Also haven't knitted in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Loved the vaca pics and the nature ones. Have several I want to post. I'll try today.
> 
> My week's journey has been from home to Taylor, MI to Smyrna, TN. From there went to Huntsville, AL for a load going to Mineral Pt, Wi but had it swapped in Sauk Village, IL. Then drove 3 hrs (50 miles) to O'Hare airport for a box going to Indy, IN. Delivered this morning. Not a lot of sleep this week, mostly naps. BTW, how do the people live in Chicago and not go crazy?!!!! I do like Chicago, just not the traffic.
> 
> Sam, the tomato recipes sound so good. Was able to make the cauliflower steak when I was at home. The kid even liked the sauce. I'll be making it again. Used the tube of ginger that can be bought.
> 
> Shirley, so happy the tests were all fine with minor things. Now for your move.
> 
> This is getting long and I have forgotten most of what I read. Good thoughts to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Sorry your fingers are hurting, sending you gentle soothing hugs. I just love that cake. x


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> When I lived in the country, the farmers had something that periodically sounded like a gun being shot to deter deer from the fields. Have no idea what it was. It just came to mind when you mentioned a shotgun!
> Junek


We have what's called a scare cannon to keep ducks & geese out of crops in fall but don't think such a thing would. Be allowed in town.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you pearlone - it sounds as though you have your work cut out for you with all the moving - here's hoping all runs smoothly without too many bumps in the road.

it's always fun to meet online friends in real time and even better when you really click which you have done with these new friends. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I have missed last week's tea party.Moving to new home in Florida, but needed to get first Florida home ready to put up for sale. Since they are several hours apart have been very busy.
> 
> Sam love all the recipes. Will be trying quite a few of
> them. Please wish your daughter and grandson a Happy Birthday from me.
> 
> So happy to hear Designer and her hubby got good news dealing with their health issues. Good luck on your move.
> 
> Matthew great work on your drawing.
> 
> Had a special day today. Met a KP friend that I have known for several years from the internet, but today we met in person with our hubbies. I feel so blessed to have this special lady and her DH in my life and my DH's. It was a thrill to meet them.
> 
> To all in pain or illness,blessings sent.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was finally able to catch up on last week's and am current with this week's TP.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who celebrated this week. I missed my DGS's day (7th) and have to get a card and money sent out to him.
> 
> Prayers for all will need them because off medical or family medical problems. And to all that are hurting for one reason or another. Was having problems with my back last week but seems to have cleared up. Now my fingers are hurting, but that's because I just started knitting thesick monkey that my DGD requested and an using a size 5 needle instead of the 8 for the yarn. Also haven't knitted in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Loved the vaca pics and the nature ones. Have several I want to post. I'll try today.
> 
> My week's journey has been from home to Taylor, MI to Smyrna, TN. From there went to Huntsville, AL for a load going to Mineral Pt, Wi but had it swapped in Sauk Village, IL. Then drove 3 hrs (50 miles) to O'Hare airport for a box going to Indy, IN. Delivered this morning. Not a lot of sleep this week, mostly naps. BTW, how do the people live in Chicago and not go crazy?!!!! I do like Chicago, just not the traffic.
> 
> Sam, the tomato recipes sound so good. Was able to make the cauliflower steak when I was at home. The kid even liked the sauce. I'll be making it again. Used the tube of ginger that can be bought.
> 
> Shirley, so happy the tests were all fine with minor things. Now for your move.
> 
> This is getting long and I have forgotten most of what I read. Good thoughts to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I really agree about your idea of Birthday cake, Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> care to share some of his arguments? --- sam


Bit busy now, Sam- but I won't forget!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well- it happened so often on Gwennie's old computer- She now has an apple- which I covet- and as my computer is now doing it to me this is my new term j[ulie]Lur[ker 2]gwennie.


Oh, how funny! Laughed and laughed. I don't mind your/gwennie's doubles/triples/etc because they make a very fast read.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


Wonderful news Shirley!


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was finally able to catch up on last week's and am current with this week's TP.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who celebrated this week. I missed my DGS's day (7th) and have to get a card and money sent out to him.
> 
> Prayers for all will need them because off medical or family medical problems. And to all that are hurting for one reason or another. Was having problems with my back last week but seems to have cleared up. Now my fingers are hurting, but that's because I just started knitting thesick monkey that my DGD requested and an using a size 5 needle instead of the 8 for the yarn. Also haven't knitted in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Loved the vaca pics and the nature ones. Have several I want to post. I'll try today.
> 
> My week's journey has been from home to Taylor, MI to Smyrna, TN. From there went to Huntsville, AL for a load going to Mineral Pt, Wi but had it swapped in Sauk Village, IL. Then drove 3 hrs (50 miles) to O'Hare airport for a box going to Indy, IN. Delivered this morning. Not a lot of sleep this week, mostly naps. BTW, how do the people live in Chicago and not go crazy?!!!! I do like Chicago, just not the traffic.
> 
> Sam, the tomato recipes sound so good. Was able to make the cauliflower steak when I was at home. The kid even liked the sauce. I'll be making it again. Used the tube of ginger that can be bought.
> 
> Shirley, so happy the tests were all fine with minor things. Now for your move.
> 
> This is getting long and I have forgotten most of what I read. Good thoughts to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Having a painful back can't be fun when you spend many hours behind the wheel either. And sore fingers don't help for knitting or anything they are used so often.
Love that birthday cake- much better for us than a normal cake as well.


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


Lovely! He has really caught their expressive wee faces. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, what a selections of recipes. My tomatoes are doing well too.
> 
> It's my French gss birthday today as well, so lits of Happy Birthdays all round.
> 
> im6 off to bed now, nighg night. Catch you tomorrow


Happy Birthday to you GS.


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday to Heidi and Alexis. 
Our tomatoes are looking pretty good, the cherry tomatoes are ripening at a much faster rate than the San Marzanos and German Stripeys, but we are definitely going to have plenty of all when they do ripen. 
Ryssa has decided Davids socks are a favorite toy, :roll: (the dirty ones) I keep taking them away, she keeps finding them. lol
Diva looks like a spatchcocked chicken when you pick her up, lol, her front legs go out sideways so that she's flat from front leg across the chest and the other leg, too funny, but she' runs just fine.  
Poor Diva though, she's about a good pound lighter than her sister so Ryssa just rolls her over when she runs into her, but then Diva just flies over Ryssa when she goes to bounce on her, because she misjudges the distance, she's getting better, but it's fun to watch them. I'll have to see if I can get a video of them and post. 
Okay, off to get some more catch up done.


----------



## Poledra65

YoMaMi said:


> Wow!
> 
> Planned to make spaghetti sauce for dinner tonight. Maybe with sausage & peppers. So great minds do think alike!
> I enjoy lurking at the Tea Party. Thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> I got a pound of dried cherries at the food pantry this week. What a luxury.
> Looking for a recipe to use some of them in a cookie or desert or health bar. All suggestions welcome!
> 
> Good weekend to all,
> Toni in sunny and hot Massachusetts


Dried cherries are good as a substitute for raisins in most recipes also, I use them and dried cranberries occasionally, for a good change.  That is a wonderful score, enjoy them.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my results. They are good!!!!!
> 
> I have to watch my blood pressure as it doesn't remain the same - it goes up and down. The cardiologist made some suggestions as to how to change my meds but aside from that, If I watch what I eat for the diverticulosis and if I can keep my bp level, I should not have any problems.
> 
> Pat also has done well with his tests. We now know exactly what we are dealing with and it is not a difficult situation for each of us!! yeah!!
> 
> SOOOOO We are moving to Vancouver Island- hoping to move in October. Not sure yet. We are starting to decide what to keep what to get rid of and away we gooo!!
> 
> Thanks to you all for your constant support and prayers.


FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyty1n

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have what's called a scare cannon to keep ducks & geese out of crops in fall but don't think such a thing would. Be allowed in town.


When we flew out from from Pierre, South Dakota, the plane was delayed a bit on our takeoff. The pilot explained to us that this was because they sent a man out to shoot a shotgun into the air to scare off the ducks and pheasants which were picking up gravel from the edges of the asphalt. The birds need gravel as they have no teeth so they eat it to break up their food. We counted 136 live pheasants in the 60 miles to Pierre, and didn't bother to count the dead ones lining the roads. Noise seems to work for unwanted crop or runway visitors.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, how funny! Laughed and laughed. I don't mind your/gwennie's doubles/triples/etc because they make a very fast read.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Matthew has finished his drawing so all it needs now is framing.


That is just fantastic!!!! Matthew is definitely maturing into a wonderful artist. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> The bull dogs are exceptional--go Matthew!!!
> 
> Good news, Shirley, I'm very happy for both of you, and I think Vancouver would be a great place to live.
> 
> Happy birthday to Heidi and Alexis.
> 
> Jim seems a tad better, but has cancelled visit from son and family and some other weekend things. He has a tentative appnt. with NP Monday afternoon if he's not better. Oncologist doesn't seem to know what's going on. Doesn't think it's the chemo.


Sure hoping that they are able to pinpoint what is causing the problems fairly easily and that it is a fairly easy fix.


----------



## iamsam

"vast by air"??? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Looks a superb Paella, too!
> Have only ever done vast by air.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way Julie - hope you feel better as the weather warms up. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So long as I don't fall! It has got suddenly worse this week- don't like it when I am too sore to knit- apologies for grumbling!


----------



## gagesmom

Just past 6:30pm and I got off work at 3pm. Got home took the dos all out, did the dishes and 2 loads of wash. Still have to fold the laundry. No idea what we will have for supper tonight.

Almost finished my latest hat. Hope to be posting it this evening.

Have to work tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Sandy

I'm all caught up. I've been watching the Little League Regional tournaments. Saw some really good games so far. Right now the Big League Softball Championship game is on and a really bad call was just made. I hope it doesn't make a difference in the game. I haven't downloaded any more pictures yet but will do it soon (I hope). Off to knit and watch the games for a while.


----------



## marlark

Hi I am back. I had 3 projects on my list today,but had real trouble getting started. I managed to do most of the collected dishes which I hate to accumulate because I freqdon't get back to it. I also have accumulated laundry and my bedroom has become an obstacle course of stacks of laundry and items that fell off the table that I keep beside the bed. It is a drafting table and so much manages to fall from it or the top where I eat my dinner. So far I have only found 1baby mouse, but I can hear scratches on the wood floor so am
leaving the poison out. Without a pet I don't worry about 
doing this, but with the dogs I always worried they would get a hold of a dead mouse and end up dead. That is oneadvantage to not having pets. Also their feed attracts mice.I still have a couple of dishes. Just ate an avacado sandwich as I hadn't eaten since yesterday afternoon. I came back from the ctr and went to take a nap and never got up.I called to get a prescription for my morphine and Dr.not in today. Later the patient support center called re:my vicodin and said that I had refills of that. They are to call later about the morphine. I hate to get someone to take me to Torr. to pick it up and have to go back later forthe other. Transportation when I am in the scooter is a real problem and they monitor the use of these meds so closely that they can only right one for 30 days and no other doctor will order it and it requires personal pick-up at the pharmacy and at the doctor. Marlark.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> "vast by air"??? --- sam


should have punctuated it better, Sam

if you read: 'I have only done "vast", by air'. Does that make better sense? I was meaning the vastness of travel from here to Europe now-a-days : one goes by air. But in fact I was forgetting my childhood vastness, when we sailed the Atlantic, and once through Panama, the Pacific, to reach New Zealand on the RNZ Rangitata.


----------



## sassafras123

Malarkey, hope you can get effective pain med and feel better soon.
Tami, thank you will ask dr. About med when I see her on the 21.
Up at 3am. Swept living room floor (desert life sand always in house), washed kitchen floor, cleaned bathroom, did two loads of laundry, walked Maya at 6a.m. Resting this afternoon after taking car thru car wash and checking Marshall's for bedding. LOL small store.
Julie hope you feel better soon.
Oh yeah big downer only lost .4lbs this week.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit busy now, Sam- but I won't forget!


re: the Halal method of killing. The animals are slaughtered by a knife cut, and bled. Because of their belief that the blood carries a lot of unwanted substances, out of the body- his belief is that a lot of the urea is left in the pig- because of course the poor pig never has the dignity of Halal slaughter.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming your way Julie - hope you feel better as the weather warms up. --- sam


Hopefully that will ease the aches, somewhat! But we have quite a way to go before one can count on warmer weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma

What a wonderful day today. DH and I went to the movies and had a cappuccino in the cafe there. Much to our surprise, there was some wonderful classical music by the excellent students at the school. Not a surprise that they had music, just the lovely classical program. After the movie we went down to the canal and just sat on a bench pretending it was our back yard. So relaxing and fun.

I Know we've all been missing Ms. Tess. I heard from her today and she has a message for all of you:


Ms. Tess said:


> Awe thank you so much! I have been away for a couple weeks due to illness and a dislocated shoulder. Just starting to be able to type again, but I have been reading, just can't respond. I miss everyone so much. Please send my love to everyone and tell them I will be back when I am healed enough to type properly. (this short post has taken me 45 minutes to type). Hugssssssssssss and much love, Tess =)


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Malarkey, hope you can get effective pain med and feel better soon.
> Tami, thank you will ask dr. About med when I see her on the 21.
> Up at 3am. Swept living room floor (desert life sand always in house), washed kitchen floor, cleaned bathroom, did two loads of laundry, walked Maya at 6a.m. Resting this afternoon after taking car thru car wash and checking Marshall's for bedding. LOL small store.
> Julie hope you feel better soon.
> Oh yeah big downer only lost .4lbs this week.


I have a nasty feeling the hip is with me, possibly for good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...So sorry you are hurting. Hope this soon passes. It does seem to come in cycles and I do think the damp winter weather is hardest.

Marlark...Hoping you can get your meds and transportation. Wish I was closer so I could take you. 

Designer...Just thrilled that your tests are good and Pat's too. I wish we knew what caused the dizzy spells. Perhaps it was BP related. Wonderful that Pat's tests are good too. Wonderful that you will still get to be near family and I think you will have a lot less snow and ice to worry about falls. Great that you have lots of memories and pictures of the area where you live now. Don't over-do as moving is quite strenuous. Hope you will have movers who pack everything for you. You don't even have to pack the drawers, they move them with everything in them so when you get in the new place, things are already in the drawers. Even the closet, they can take the clothes and put them in containers/boxes that have racks in them and hold the clothes on the hangers so there are less wrinkles and they put them in the new closet for you. The main thing will be sorting out what you don't want and that is not easy to do. If worse comes to worse you can finish sorting when you get to the new place and see what you don't need. I'm doing the Happy Dance too, to know you are OK!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. Thought I'd stop in and say hi before I head to dreamland. New puppy has got to start sleeping all night soon. Will try to keep up better this week. Have been busy with grandkids lately. Will have a bunch here again later today.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS and peaceful thoughts for everyone. Gentle hugs for those who's FM is not playing nicely.


Love the coffee, like your garden avatar too. 
Ryssa is sleeping all night in her kennel thankfully, hoping that Mayhem starts doing so soon as well, it does make for a little more rest doesn't it. 
Hi DJ and Seth, although that was earlier today. lol
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...So sorry you are hurting. Hope this soon passes. It does seem to come in cycles and I do think the damp winter weather is hardest.
> ...


That would be so, in an ideal world. At present it is a very rapid descent into more pain, and impaired mobility.
But thanks, none-the-less!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have nearly come to grief, when using the crutch and it slips. I am uber careful now about how I place it. Especially on my timber front deck. I am also having to be very cautious getting the stroller up and down the steps. It looks like the workmen are starting to do the work to sub-divide the property- hopefully they remember about the ramp I need- I may have to ask again. Marge said that her injury, also from a stick blender, took 2-3 years before it was free of pain- Agnes is so determined it will not stop her from knitting. I have said this a couple of times already, but she is one gutsy lady.
> 
> I hope you are happy with your new cane!


Yes, definitely mention your ramp so you won't have to struggle getting your walker down the steps. If it's not kept to the forefront of the workers minds, it might not get done. Our apartment building is wonderful with no steps, wide doorways and automatic entrance doors.
And Agnes does such wonderful, delicate work with her shawls!
Junek


----------



## machriste

I think your prayers and positive thoughts have done it again! That and really fine medical care. Jack was moved from ICU to a step-down room today. Labs showed that his white blood cell count about hit bottom. This is probably from the new chemo he had, even though they prepped him with a B-12 shot and put him on Folic acid. The count was normal at a F/U check last Wed. Those chemo drugs and wonderful, but so hard on the body. They are still giving him saline and antibiotics along with a white cell booster. They will keep him until his white count is up.

It feels so good to be home tonight after 8 hours at the hospital. Man, sitting around doing nothing is tiring. I brought knitting, but didn't have a stitch holder with me to continue shaping the neck on a cardigan. I'll take one tomorrow.

Hugs and thanks to all. I believe I will have popcorn and some Hagen Daz coffee ice cream for dinner tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Malarkey, hope you can get effective pain med and feel better soon.
> Tami, thank you will ask dr. About med when I see her on the 21.
> Up at 3am. Swept living room floor (desert life sand always in house), washed kitchen floor, cleaned bathroom, did two loads of laundry, walked Maya at 6a.m. Resting this afternoon after taking car thru car wash and checking Marshall's for bedding. LOL small store.
> Julie hope you feel better soon.
> Oh yeah big downer only lost .4lbs this week.


Hopefully the dr can at least find Something that will help you that isn't as expensive even if it's not the Gabapenton. It sounds like you have accomplished a lot today. We are camping at a favorite rail park watching trains. I have done dishes and swept but that's about it. For some reason my knees are killing me the last couple of days. The usual Voltaren cream and Tylenol isn't working so I'm not doing much. I have gotten a little more done on my show your colors shawl. If I really worked on it it could be ready for blocking on Monday. That's how close to finished I am. I just can't keep at it. I will finish here then probably read for awhile.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, definitely mention your ramp so you won't have to struggle getting your walker down the steps. If it's not kept to the forefront of the workers minds, it might not get done. Our apartment building is wonderful with no steps, wide doorways and automatic entrance doors.
> And Agnes does such wonderful, delicate work with her shawls!
> Junek


You don't mention your new stick (cane)- I just need to track down the agent- Harder than you might think- given that he lives in the house at the very front of the section. 
You are lucky having wide doorways- mine are definitely narrow- tried once to get a sofa into my bedroom- the only solution the men could come up with was to take out the glass in the window- but I was not prepared to let them try that.
And what is more Agnes is STILL knitting lace. Although more slowly than she would like.


----------



## tami_ohio

marlark said:


> Hi I am back. I had 3 projects on my list today,but had real trouble getting started. I managed to do most of the collected dishes which I hate to accumulate because I freqdon't get back to it. I also have accumulated laundry and my bedroom has become an obstacle course of stacks of laundry and items that fell off the table that I keep beside the bed. It is a drafting table and so much manages to fall from it or the top where I eat my dinner. So far I have only found 1baby mouse, but I can hear scratches on the wood floor so am
> leaving the poison out. Without a pet I don't worry about
> doing this, but with the dogs I always worried they would get a hold of a dead mouse and end up dead. That is oneadvantage to not having pets. Also their feed attracts mice.I still have a couple of dishes. Just ate an avacado sandwich as I hadn't eaten since yesterday afternoon. I came back from the ctr and went to take a nap and never got up.I called to get a prescription for my morphine and Dr.not in today. Later the patient support center called re:my vicodin and said that I had refills of that. They are to call later about the morphine. I hate to get someone to take me to Torr. to pick it up and have to go back later forthe other. Transportation when I am in the scooter is a real problem and they monitor the use of these meds so closely that they can only right one for 30 days and no other doctor will order it and it requires personal pick-up at the pharmacy and at the doctor. Marlark.


I hope you can get your meds and feel better soon


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> I think your prayers and positive thoughts have done it again! That and really fine medical care. Jack was moved from ICU to a step-down room today. Labs showed that his white blood cell count about hit bottom. This is probably from the new chemo he had, even though they prepped him with a B-12 shot and put him on Folic acid. The count was normal at a F/U check last Wed. Those chemo drugs and wonderful, but so hard on the body. They are still giving him saline and antibiotics along with a white cell booster. They will keep him until his white count is up.
> 
> It feels so good to be home tonight after 8 hours at the hospital. Man, sitting around doing nothing is tiring. I brought knitting, but didn't have a stitch holder with me to continue shaping the neck on a cardigan. I'll take one tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs and thanks to all. I believe I will have popcorn and some Hagen Daz coffee ice cream for dinner tonight.


That is what I call a bit of a 'pig out' Your planned menu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> Well I've been responding post-by-post as by the time I manage to get to the end I forget the things I wanted to respond to or I attribute them to the wrong party. I'm sure that is a result of old age + t he effects of all the meds I take for pain. I have been dealing with it somewhat better, as long as I don't do too much activity at a time. Do the
> transportation of scooter problems whenever I travel I barely get the essentials in the house done and right now have been fighting with roaches and mice, always a summer
> menace if you don't get to the problem early. My weird eating habits don't help either as during the later part of the day, I have no energy and during the early parts of the day I can barely navigate through the house. It is somewhat better as I was having to hold on the the furniture and the sinks as I was washing dishes or putting on make up, I had to sit down between one step and the other. My friends at the senior ctr don't seem to understand and they think that I should revert to using the walker more. I never know just how long I will be able to endure. I'm still working on small knitting projects namely dishclothes as starting another long project is too daunting and I need the wash cloths and dishrags anyway. So sorry that you are suffering so Lurker. Does you plan pay for acupuncture. Ours does not pay for enough to do any good. Its been at least 30 years since I was diagnosed with fm and there is so much
> resultant stiffness and discomfort that most of the activities I once loved are out of the question now. Marlark


Marlark, don't listen to people who aren't in your position. Much better to use the scooter than fall from over exertion. I also get around in my small kitchen by holding onto the counters and lean on the sink while washing dishes. We do what we have to so we can manage!!
As for the roach problem, I have a very easy, inexpensive solution. BORAX!! Yes, just plain old 20 Mule Team BORAX. Sprinkle it around the edges of your cabinets and into any crevices. I know from experience that it works much better than any of the expensive, poisonous sprays on the market.
A new resident moving into our apartment building infested the whole building a couple of years ago. Before that, I never had a problem with them. Within a week of putting down the Borax, I never saw another roach.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Marlark, don't listen to people who aren't in your position. Much better to use the scooter than fall from over exertion. I also get around in my small kitchen by holding onto the counters and lean on the sink while washing dishes. We do what we have to so we can manage!!
> As for the roach problem, I have a very easy, inexpensive solution. BORAX!! Yes, just plain old 20 Mule Team BORAX. Sprinkle it around the edges of your cabinets and into any crevices. I know from experience that it works much better than any of the expensive, poisonous sprays on the market.
> A new resident morning into our apartment building infested the whole building a couple of years ago. Before that, I never had a problem with them. Within a week of putting down the Borax, I never saw another roach.
> Junek


Don't like cockroaches- they typify dirt to me- fortunately have not seen any for a long time, my mice I tackled with traps- for exactly the reason that I had both dogs at the time(not prepared to have them poisoned)- they cleverly caught and killed a couple for me- goodness knows what sort of uproar there would have been in the house as they got it- I discovered a nest in Fale's drawers. Pontuf(Charlotte) had found a nest in a cushion belonging to an outside recliner- that is why she could sympathise with me- they had got so cheeky that mummy or daddy mouse ran up the cable and over my computer table- with me sitting there. Took out 18, I think it was. By golly, they breed fast.


----------



## AZ Sticks

To my dear friends- We are home from Phoenix. This is going to be a little cut and paste and adding to some messages I have sent- First thank you all so much for all of the prayers, best wishes and messages we have received. I am sorry I didn't get this posted earlier today, but I came home to lots to do and very little time to get it done!!! Alan's MRI on his liver is "indeterminate" - so they will have to do another one in 3 months to see if anything has changed. The lesions could be anything from fat to cancer and we just aren't going to know for sure at the moment. In the mean time they are ordering a blood test that "could" indicate cancer in the liver if the numbers are high enough..... The head of the Gastro Dept isn't going to wait to find out about the liver and wants to proceed with Alan's surgery. So he will have his colon removed along with assorted bits and pieces and an Ileostomy performed next month sometime... at this point there is really no other solution and perhaps it will end up a good thing. He should be able to eat something other than chicken and rice and we should be eventually able to do some of the things we had planned for our "golden years"! I have lists of lists and while I know I will be busy, I just want you all to know that I am keeping you close to my heart and hoping that all is going well for every one of you and yours!!! I will pop in when I can and I will try to catch up as time permits. luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> To my dear friends- We are home from Phoenix. This is going to be a little cut and paste and adding to some messages I have sent- First thank you all so much for all of the prayers, best wishes and messages we have received. I am sorry I didn't get this posted earlier today, but I came home to lots to do and very little time to get it done!!! Alan's MRI on his liver is "indeterminate" - so they will have to do another one in 3 months to see if anything has changed. The lesions could be anything from fat to cancer and we just aren't going to know for sure at the moment. In the mean time they are ordering a blood test that "could" indicate cancer in the liver if the numbers are high enough..... The head of the Gastro Dept isn't going to wait to find out about the liver and wants to proceed with Alan's surgery. So he will have his colon removed along with assorted bits and pieces and an Ileostomy performed next month sometime... at this point there is really no other solution and perhaps it will end up a good thing. He should be able to eat something other than chicken and rice and we should be eventually able to do some of the things we had planned for our "golden years"! I have lists of lists and while I know I will be busy, I just want you all to know that I am keeping you close to my heart and hoping that all is going well for every one of you and yours!!! I will pop in when I can and I will try to catch up as time permits. luv-AZ


Oh my dear! you have my prayers- both for yourself, and for Alan.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Carol, the only cure I know is ...make them into venison ;-) :shock: :lol: !!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jheiens

Perhaps next year, Joy?

We'll look forward to it and celebrate with you.

Ohio Joy



purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy to hear of Jack's improvement, and Sandi, good to hear from you as well, even if Alan now faces surgery. Sending good thoughts to all.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> You don't mention your new stick (cane)- I just need to track down the agent- Harder than you might think- given that he lives in the house at the very front of the section.
> You are lucky having wide doorways- mine are definitely narrow- tried once to get a sofa into my bedroom- the only solution the men could come up with was to take out the glass in the window- but I was not prepared to let them try that.
> And what is more Agnes is STILL knitting lace. Although more slowly than she would like.


LOL!! My new stick works fine and, believe me, I take my time and never am careless these days!
Our building was built specifically for seniors. It's great not to have to go out in all kinds of weather to empty trash or pick up mail. Even the laundry rooms are on each floor.
I'm lucky I can afford to live here.
My worry and rant yesterday over my orthopedist no longer being a part of my health insurance network was for nothing!! I looked at my card and it pays with no co-pay even if the health provider is outside their network. My daughter couldn't believe it.
Such a relief!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> To my dear friends- We are home from Phoenix. This is going to be a little cut and paste and adding to some messages I have sent- First thank you all so much for all of the prayers, best wishes and messages we have received. I am sorry I didn't get this posted earlier today, but I came home to lots to do and very little time to get it done!!! Alan's MRI on his liver is "indeterminate" - so they will have to do another one in 3 months to see if anything has changed. The lesions could be anything from fat to cancer and we just aren't going to know for sure at the moment. In the mean time they are ordering a blood test that "could" indicate cancer in the liver if the numbers are high enough..... The head of the Gastro Dept isn't going to wait to find out about the liver and wants to proceed with Alan's surgery. So he will have his colon removed along with assorted bits and pieces and an Ileostomy performed next month sometime... at this point there is really no other solution and perhaps it will end up a good thing. He should be able to eat something other than chicken and rice and we should be eventually able to do some of the things we had planned for our "golden years"! I have lists of lists and while I know I will be busy, I just want you all to know that I am keeping you close to my heart and hoping that all is going well for every one of you and yours!!! I will pop in when I can and I will try to catch up as time permits. luv-AZ[/quote)
> 
> And my prayers for you both will continue.
> 
> Many hugs, dear sister of my heart,
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kehinkle....Hope your back is better and that is no fun at all. Now for the fingers to be acting up. :thumbdown: Feel better soon. My but you have really been busy driving all over. Just amazing! Have lots of truck drivers in my family. What a wonderful idea for a knitter for a birthday cake!

Happy Birthday to the Purple's GS and to Heidi and Alexis from Upstate NY.

Poledra/Kaye...Your garden sounds wonderful and San Marzannos are wonderful. How cute the dog's play sounds. Look forward to a video.

Pearlone...Good luck with the move.

Hi YoMaMi...Nice that you joined in. Had to laugh when Kaye talked about a good score, I of course thought music and your avatar, similar to Yo Yo Ma was the perfect lead in.

Machriste...So sorry this is happening with DH and hope he can find out the cause. Strange that the oncologist doesn't think it could be related to the chemo. Prayers coming yiur way.

Kathleedoris...The young people are already deaf from all the loud music and keep turning it up to hear it. Just kidding, but truthfully, there are going to be a lot of damaged ears. It is just painful.

Julie...I have had no burners for about 2 weeks now so we are going through similar things with our stoves all these miles apart. Mine went poof really loud and smoke came out. Repair man showed me the mark underneath. They have replaced everything and now are replacing the replacements. Think it needs to be a new stove. That would be nice for you to but imagine it will just be repairs for the two of us.

Grandmapaula...That is so wonderful to hear about your GD being so musically talented with playing an instrument and singing. She sounds quite gifted with music. We need great music teachers, for sure. You must have both been popping all your buttons.

Gagesmom/Mel...Don't know how you do it all with work, family and all the housework. You sure have energy. Hope the health is doing great.

Sassafrass...So sorry the FM is acting up so much. I know it makes the whole body hurt and blocks the flow of energy. Certainly robs one of so much living. Healing wishes and prayers.


----------



## marlark

AZ Sticks said:


> To my dear friends- We are home from Phoenix. This is going to be a little cut and paste and adding to some messages I have sent- First thank you all so much for all of the prayers, best wishes and messages we have received. I am sorry I didn't get this posted earlier today, but I came home to lots to do and very little time to get it done!!! Alan's MRI on his liver is "indeterminate" - so they will have to do another one in 3 months to see if anything has changed. The lesions could be anything from fat to cancer and we just aren't going to know for sure at the moment. In the mean time they are ordering a blood test that "could" indicate cancer in the liver if the numbers are high enough..... The head of the Gastro Dept isn't going to wait to find out about the liver and wants to proceed with Alan's surgery. So he will have his colon removed along with assorted bits and pieces and an Ileostomy performed next month sometime... at this point there is really no other solution and perhaps it will end up a good thing. He should be able to eat something other than chicken and rice and we should be eventually able to do some of the things we had planned for our "golden years"! I have lists of lists and while I know I will be busy, I just want you all to know that I am keeping you close to my heart and hoping that all is going well for every one of you and yours!!! I will pop in when I can and I will try to catch up as time permits. luv-AZ


I spent years trying to cope with this and feel that it is most probably reared again. Hope the surgery attain as much as you hope. It may be quite awhile before he is able to eat any of the other foods as the recovery from surgery has its own limitations.


----------



## machriste

AZ, good to be home, isn't it? I hope that Alan's surgery goes smoothly and that the results make his (and your) life better. It's been a long haul. There certainly can be some relief in learning at least some of what's going on, needed and there being a plan to help the situation. Sending you warm hugs.

MC


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> LOL!! My new stick works fine and, believe me, I take my time and never am careless these days!
> Our building was built specifically for seniors. It's great not to have to go out in all kinds of weather to empty trash or pick up mail. Even the laundry rooms are on each floor.
> I'm lucky I can afford to live here.
> My worry and rant yesterday over my orthopedist no longer being a part of my health insurance network was for nothing!! I looked at my card and it pays with no co-pay even if the health provider is outside their network. My daughter couldn't believe it.
> Such a relief!!
> Junek


That is what I am learning! although I do find walking with the stroller to be much easier- and I can get up a bit of speed-- although I may be paying for that with pain afterwards.
We have custom built retirement places- but I don't feel old enough yet to make that move- I am not ready to live in one room, as my Dad had to. (my brother had POA- and never talked with me, about what should be done) That was back in 2008, when Dad had the fall, that broke the two top vertebrae.


----------



## gagesmom

Got this one finished tonight. Happy puppy dog hat by Cassandra May on Ravelry.


Going back to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Julie...I have had no burners for about 2 weeks now so we are going through similar things with our stoves all these miles apart. Mine went poof really loud and smoke came out. Repair man showed me the mark underneath. They have replaced everything and now are replacing the replacements. Think it needs to be a new stove. That would be nice for you to but imagine it will just be repairs for the two of us.
> 
> ...


Fortunately the other three are partially controllable- a snag is that the man we bought it from (well the landlord bought it, after I had found it) seems to have gone out of business.
Thank goodness the oven is OK, so far!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Got this one finished tonight. Happy puppy dog hat by Cassandra May on Ravelry.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Will you do a face?


----------



## gagesmom

I have been contemplating that. I might just do that.


Lurker 2 said:


> Will you do a face?


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I have been contemplating that. I might just do that.


I think it would make it extra special!


----------



## gagesmom

I think you are right.


Lurker 2 said:


> I think it would make it extra special!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Kathleendoris said:


> Last week, at the wedding we went to, everyone sat around chatting until the point in the evening when the 'music' began. Then, everyone over about 40 decided that they needed to go outside for some fresh air - and carried on their conversation outside! Dvorak sounds perfect, and I am sure you did not have the volume turned up so high it did harm to your ears! I hate sounding like a grumpy old woman, but why does everything have to be at maximum volume?


Quite possibly because they have damaged their hearing so badly over the years of listening to such loud music that they cannot hear it otherwise.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister.
> Yesterday was World Cat Day and she posted some pictures in honor of the Day.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


June, you and your sister look so much alike. Two very beautiful ladies. Adorable photos of the cats.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> LoL! You are not alone in the collection of recipes and cookbooks but not liking to cook! That's me too. I guess my favorite kitchen appliance would be my Kitchen Aid mixer. Then my fridge and stove. And can't forget the dishwasher which is my least favorite chore in the kitchen.


I love cooking, especially creating my own recipes. Get ideas from Sam and I'm off. Lately have been learning to cook by just what I get from the CSA and adding spices, but since the stove isn't working I have been doing a lot of fun veggie lasagnas with zucchini, tomatoes, garlic (that's from my garden) kale from my garden also, broad beans or green beans and this time I turned it into a curry with peppercorn sauce and dal on top with more garlic, black sesame seeds, and we got some fresh corn today that I had to cook in the oven. Did it in the husks inside foil. Don't know why I enjoy cooking so much but I really enjoy putting things together and seeing how they work. More often than not it works out ok. Dishes are not my favorite either. So thankful for the dishwasher but don't like emptying it either. LOL
Not much of a baker though since my weight doesn't tolerate the sweets.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of the death of Diva's friend- I do wonder how our Valerie is.


I heard from her July 29th, so don't know if this is the latest, but she said she was about to begin a new chemo regime that was said to be gentler and was hoping to deal better and trying to be prepared for the side-effects. Hope that is a good representation of what she said.


----------



## tami_ohio

AZ Sticks said:


> To my dear friends- We are home from Phoenix. This is going to be a little cut and paste and adding to some messages I have sent- First thank you all so much for all of the prayers, best wishes and messages we have received. I am sorry I didn't get this posted earlier today, but I came home to lots to do and very little time to get it done!!! Alan's MRI on his liver is "indeterminate" - so they will have to do another one in 3 months to see if anything has changed. The lesions could be anything from fat to cancer and we just aren't going to know for sure at the moment. In the mean time they are ordering a blood test that "could" indicate cancer in the liver if the numbers are high enough..... The head of the Gastro Dept isn't going to wait to find out about the liver and wants to proceed with Alan's surgery. So he will have his colon removed along with assorted bits and pieces and an Ileostomy performed next month sometime... at this point there is really no other solution and perhaps it will end up a good thing. He should be able to eat something other than chicken and rice and we should be eventually able to do some of the things we had planned for our "golden years"! I have lists of lists and while I know I will be busy, I just want you all to know that I am keeping you close to my heart and hoping that all is going well for every one of you and yours!!! I will pop in when I can and I will try to catch up as time permits. luv-AZ


I will continue to keep you both in my prayers. Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...I know you are careful but scary to hear you have almost fallen. Hope your guardian angel is close by. You sure don't need any additional pain. Awwww, just read where you can't knit. Yikes, that is really major for you. Gentle Hugs. Healing wishes coming your way.

Purl2diva...So very sorry to hear about your friend. Please keep your spirits up and sending you Big Hugs. Healing Wishes as you begin your journey to recovery. You know we will miss you at KAP but your health is way more important.  See you next year.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Pacer...Your son's drawing being criticized is unbelievable. Sounds like someone was quite rude and uncaring and perhaps jealous. It took a lot of courage for him to come back and draw, so BRAVO!!!! That is a huge step.

Well, I have to say good-night now. I'm going backwards and only to page 9. Tomorrow I will have to go both ways. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## nicho

jknappva said:


> Lovely flowers!
> My favorite kitchen "appliance" is my daughter since she's the cook in the house!! LOL!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Lucky you!


----------



## Spider

Cashmeregma said:


> What a wonderful day today. DH and I went to the movies and had a cappuccino in the cafe there. Much to our surprise, there was some wonderful classical music by the excellent students at the school. Not a surprise that they had music, just the lovely classical program. After the movie we went down to the canal and just sat on a bench pretending it was our back yard. So relaxing and fun.
> 
> I Know we've all been missing Ms. Tess. I heard from her today and she has a message for all of you:


What movie?? And was it good?
June, love the kitty pictures, one looks exactly my cat Cleo we had for 14 years and had to put her to sleep. Miss her a lot lately.


----------



## Spider

Love the hat, a face would make it so cute. 
Does anyone know anything about germ cell cancer? My neices 26 year old husband has just been diagnosed, they have four little kids and what I read on line scared me. They haven't got the results back from all the scans yet to see if it has spread. Prayers for them, they got married when she was in high school, she finished high school and he was a year ahead of her. But he jumps from job to job and she has been so immature also but such a loving and caring and great young mom. I feel so bad for them and for my brother, this is his oldest daughters husband and he adopted her when she was almost two years old. Reading backwards and frontwards so I am all confused tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So good to hear that Jack is on the upswing. And yes, the chemo drugs are so hard on the body.....will continue to keep you both in my prayers.


machriste said:


> I think your prayers and positive thoughts have done it again! That and really fine medical care. Jack was moved from ICU to a step-down room today. Labs showed that his white blood cell count about hit bottom. This is probably from the new chemo he had, even though they prepped him with a B-12 shot and put him on Folic acid. The count was normal at a F/U check last Wed. Those chemo drugs and wonderful, but so hard on the body. They are still giving him saline and antibiotics along with a white cell booster. They will keep him until his white count is up.
> 
> It feels so good to be home tonight after 8 hours at the hospital. Man, sitting around doing nothing is tiring. I brought knitting, but didn't have a stitch holder with me to continue shaping the neck on a cardigan. I'll take one tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs and thanks to all. I believe I will have popcorn and some Hagen Daz coffee ice cream for dinner tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Blessings and prayers for you and Alan. I know he isn't thrilled about the surgery but if it will "fix" the problem and improve his quality of life then that is a good thing. Don't worry about keeping up with the KTP....just keep us up with surgery dates so we can pray even more at that time. Remember to brittle and take some time to decompress....{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


AZ Sticks said:


> To my dear friends- We are home from Phoenix. This is going to be a little cut and paste and adding to some messages I have sent- First thank you all so much for all of the prayers, best wishes and messages we have received. I am sorry I didn't get this posted earlier today, but I came home to lots to do and very little time to get it done!!! Alan's MRI on his liver is "indeterminate" - so they will have to do another one in 3 months to see if anything has changed. The lesions could be anything from fat to cancer and we just aren't going to know for sure at the moment. In the mean time they are ordering a blood test that "could" indicate cancer in the liver if the numbers are high enough..... The head of the Gastro Dept isn't going to wait to find out about the liver and wants to proceed with Alan's surgery. So he will have his colon removed along with assorted bits and pieces and an Ileostomy performed next month sometime... at this point there is really no other solution and perhaps it will end up a good thing. He should be able to eat something other than chicken and rice and we should be eventually able to do some of the things we had planned for our "golden years"! I have lists of lists and while I know I will be busy, I just want you all to know that I am keeping you close to my heart and hoping that all is going well for every one of you and yours!!! I will pop in when I can and I will try to catch up as time permits. luv-AZ


----------



## Spider

Hey Gwen how are you doing?!?! 
Every time I see your picture I love the hair color. I have an appt coming up and I am actually thinking of doing something different, my hair is not as pretty as yours, thin but I would love to cut it short for awhile. Everyone likes it when I put it behind my ears so then I think I should cut it . Still have over a week before I go in. First the dreaded dentist appt and podiatrist appt. this getting old is not for sissies for sure as my father used to say.
Watching old movies again, The Thin man is on, . Makes me laugh. Hugs to all tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cute cute cute.....some lucky child will love this.


gagesmom said:


> Got this one finished tonight. Happy puppy dog hat by Cassandra May on Ravelry.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## Spider

So glad to hear Jack is doing better, how are things in Minneapolis, we are almost neighbors. Our son and is wife live in Minnetonka and we hope to go visit soon, this working Sats. Has made it hard to go see them and our friends in Golden Valley.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey Spider....doing well. My hair really isn't very thick; just the natural wave makes it seem thicker. It had thinned as I've gotten older; used to be thicker. I can never decide on hair cuts; fluctuate from short to medium to long....can't believe I've let it get this length with all the heat but since I am in ac most of the time I've tolerated it okay. Post us a picture when you get your's done....would love to see it. 



Spider said:


> Hey Gwen how are you doing?!?!
> Every time I see your picture I love the hair color. I have an appt coming up and I am actually thinking of doing something different, my hair is not as pretty as yours, thin but I would love to cut it short for awhile. Everyone likes it when I put it behind my ears so then I think I should cut it . Still have over a week before I go in. First the dreaded dentist appt and podiatrist appt. this getting old is not for sissies for sure as my father used to say.
> Watching old movies again, The Thin man is on, . Makes me laugh. Hugs to all tonight.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Spider....doing well. My hair really isn't very thick; just the natural wave makes it seem thicker. It had thinned as I've gotten older; used to be thicker. I can never decide on hair cuts; fluctuate from short to medium to long....can't believe I've let it get this length with all the heat but since I am in ac most of the time I've tolerated it okay. Post us a picture when you get your's done....would love to see it.


You probably wouldn't really like to see it. Mine has gotten thinner over these last few years. I use the high lites and low lites for body but it just doesn't seem to work right now. We have had a lot of humidity this summer so I start out the morning in the city with full looking hair walk to the garage to get into the car and by the time I get to work look in the mirror and it is flat, get to the lake do it for work here get out of the car at the antique store and walk around to unlock the buildings and it is straight again. I think I will e-mail my hair dresser and tell her to think of something different, she has a different color hair every time I see her. My sons will think I have flipped for sure.


----------



## purl2diva

Spider said:


> Watching old movies again, The Thin man is on, . Makes me laugh. Hugs to all tonight.


One of my favorites. I have DVRed it for future watching.


----------



## marlark

Spider said:


> Love the hat, a face would make it so cute.
> Does anyone know anything about germ cell cancer? My neices 26 year old husband has just been diagnosed, they have four little kids and what I read on line scared me. They haven't got the results back from all the scans yet to see if it has spread. Prayers for them, they got married when she was in high school, she finished high school and he was a year ahead of her. But he jumps from job to job and she has been so immature also but such a loving and caring and great young mom. I feel so bad for them and for my brother, this is his oldest daughters husband and he adopted her when she was almost two years old. Reading backwards and frontwards so I am all confused tonight.


Spider I'm afraid that what I know about it would frighten
anyone as this is a ca that by the time they id it has usually spread very easily sending cells out to many different sites and by the time it produces symptoms it is already impossible to treat. It is possible that there may be recent developments I am unaware of. City of Hope or Mayo are the only places I would trust to accomplish the longest possible result.


----------



## Marikayknits

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully that will ease the aches, somewhat! But we have quite a way to go before one can count on warmer weather.


Julie, I have spinal stenosis and when it is flared up, my back, hip, and down my leg hurt. I have two microwave heating bags that I heat up and put one on my lower back and one alongside my hip and leg while sitting in my recliner. I get some temporary relief from that. I bought mine but you can also make rice bags to use. Not a permanent solution, but it does help some.


----------



## Spider

Marl ark, thanks, that is what I read and that is what I took away from the article I read. It just makes me sad, the four little kids are so young and my neice is only 24.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Good news! What a relief for you. Hopefully his white count will bounce back soon & he will be on the mend.


machriste said:


> I think your prayers and positive thoughts have done it again! That and really fine medical care. Jack was moved from ICU to a step-down room today. Labs showed that his white blood cell count about hit bottom. This is probably from the new chemo he had, even though they prepped him with a B-12 shot and put him on Folic acid. The count was normal at a F/U check last Wed. Those chemo drugs and wonderful, but so hard on the body. They are still giving him saline and antibiotics along with a white cell booster. They will keep him until his white count is up.
> 
> It feels so good to be home tonight after 8 hours at the hospital. Man, sitting around doing nothing is tiring. I brought knitting, but didn't have a stitch holder with me to continue shaping the neck on a cardigan. I'll take one tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs and thanks to all. I believe I will have popcorn and some Hagen Daz coffee ice cream for dinner tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> What movie?? And was it good?
> June, love the kitty pictures, one looks exactly my cat Cleo we had for 14 years and had to put her to sleep. Miss her a lot lately.


Origins, about the eyes being the window of the soul and did get a little bit into reincarnation. The part I didn't like is the way they have a rather degenerative sex intro and later another scene. The rest of the movie was interesting about how eyes are like fingerprints and only one of a kind but lasting throughout lifetimes. Just wish they didn't have to take every movie to a low point when it could be inspiring. Still felt it was worth seeing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sandi, I hope the surgery goes well for Alan & it makes life better for both of you. Prayers that the next scan of the liver shows all is well. I'm sure it will be a long wait for 3 months to find out.
Spider, what a scary situation for your niece & her young family. I hope they can find some treatment & things are not so bad as they seem.
Marykayknits, I have occasional problems with siatica & I also use microwaveable bags that I have made filled with wheat, they are quite helpful along with certain yoga exercises.
I picked another pailful of rasberries tonight, they sure are nt as god as usual. I think it is too humid & too much rain, they are very mushy & some are even moldy on the vines.there are still lots of green ones so hopefully they will be better.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I heard from her July 29th, so don't know if this is the latest, but she said she was about to begin a new chemo regime that was said to be gentler and was hoping to deal better and trying to be prepared for the side-effects. Hope that is a good representation of what she said.


continuing to pray for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...I know you are careful but scary to hear you have almost fallen. Hope your guardian angel is close by. You sure don't need any additional pain. Awwww, just read where you can't knit. Yikes, that is really major for you. Gentle Hugs. Healing wishes coming your way.
> ...


I can't say that it was a good experience each time, but at least there was something close both times so I could get my balance back.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, I have spinal stenosis and when it is flared up, my back, hip, and down my leg hurt. I have two microwave heating bags that I heat up and put one on my lower back and one alongside my hip and leg while sitting in my recliner. I get some temporary relief from that. I bought mine but you can also make rice bags to use. Not a permanent solution, but it does help some.


I really must stitch some bags together- I do have whole wheat- so could use that- just would need some cotton cloth.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Venison stew! More seriously, some folk swear by lion or tiger poo, sold as a deterrent by some zoos, and I've also heard of using human hair cuttings but never tried either.


~~~We'll take all advice under advisement!  Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Paella looks lovley as does the previous house of ill repute. We ate tonight at a previous strip joint and the connected house of ill repute of course. I commented to David that the part we were in hadn't been done up since they took it over. David decided that there was no point in trying to find people who used to go and ask them how much it had changed- he thought they would have been looking at something other the walls etc!


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, sounds like a fantastic system.
> Carol, my son is selling his home in Richmond, CA and planning to move to Nevada City, CA. LOOKS LIKE LOVELY green hilly country. They are tired of city living. I cAn't wait.


~~~Wow...we stopped off in Richmond at the CostCo to get gas...that's where I took the pictures of SF across the bay. Nevada City is very beautiful! Our friends used to live there, but have moved to Grass Valley....right next door. There are so many beautiful places around NV City. It is very hilly, full of tall pine trees, curvey roads, and great vistas. Lots of "character" there. What will your son be doing there?

Our "2nd son" Erick is the managing chef at 5 Mile House...it is a wonderful spot. The Friday night Paella on the Patio is wonderful. Make a reservation...he only makes 24 servings. The setting is so relaxing and friendly. Tell Erick "Hi" from us. He'll be so surprised!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> My sister uses a deer repellant called "Liquid Fence". My nephew calls it liquid STENCH since it smells so bad you almost have to wear a gas mask when using it. But it really works!
> Junek


~~~Thanks....we'll add it to the list. Your nephew's name is a bit intimidating! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> So cute! I know you'll miss them but I'm so glad you could make this trip!
> Junek


~~~You got it! Yes, we miss them...and we are SO glad to have been able to see them. The last time we saw the "baby" was before he could walk! He is so much older now...FULL of questions, so CUTE! (as they all are, right?), just so adorable. He keeps saying "excuse me"...when the adults are talking...he has so many questions popping up! Love it!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought a product called PlantSkyd, to spray on my fruit trees, seems to be working. It is made from dried pork & beef blood that you mix with water & spray on the leaves. It makes the deer think a predator has killed something recently. It is supposed to be available in some areas as a concentrated liquid & I think that would be better as it is messy & smelly to mix


~~~Thank you....I'll look for this....


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> Carol, the only cure I know is ...make them into venison ;-) :shock: :lol: !!!


~~~oh dear....not sure I can manage that! Want to come help? :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> BTW, how do the people live in Chicago and not go crazy?!!!! I do like Chicago, just not the traffic.
> 
> Kathy


~~~We know short cuts! That's one of the great things about Chicago....there is more than one way to get most anywhere! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was finally able to catch up on last week's and am current with this week's TP.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who celebrated this week. I missed my DGS's day (7th) and have to get a card and money sent out to him.
> 
> Prayers for all will need them because off medical or family medical problems. And to all that are hurting for one reason or another. Was having problems with my back last week but seems to have cleared up. Now my fingers are hurting, but that's because I just started knitting thesick monkey that my DGD requested and an using a size 5 needle instead of the 8 for the yarn. Also haven't knitted in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Loved the vaca pics and the nature ones. Have several I want to post. I'll try today.
> 
> My week's journey has been from home to Taylor, MI to Smyrna, TN. From there went to Huntsville, AL for a load going to Mineral Pt, Wi but had it swapped in Sauk Village, IL. Then drove 3 hrs (50 miles) to O'Hare airport for a box going to Indy, IN. Delivered this morning. Not a lot of sleep this week, mostly naps. BTW, how do the people live in Chicago and not go crazy?!!!! I do like Chicago, just not the traffic.
> 
> Sam, the tomato recipes sound so good. Was able to make the cauliflower steak when I was at home. The kid even liked the sauce. I'll be making it again. Used the tube of ginger that can be bought.
> 
> Shirley, so happy the tests were all fine with minor things. Now for your move.
> 
> This is getting long and I have forgotten most of what I read. Good thoughts to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


~~~LOVE the cake!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear! you have my prayers- both for yourself, and for Alan.


~~~ditto....strongest prayers for you both.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> I love cooking, especially creating my own recipes. Get ideas from Sam and I'm off. Lately have been learning to cook by just what I get from the CSA and adding spices, but since the stove isn't working I have been doing a lot of fun veggie lasagnas with zucchini, tomatoes, garlic (that's from my garden) kale from my garden also, broad beans or green beans and this time I turned it into a curry with peppercorn sauce and dal on top with more garlic, black sesame seeds, and we got some fresh corn today that I had to cook in the oven. Did it in the husks inside foil. Don't know why I enjoy cooking so much but I really enjoy putting things together and seeing how they work. More often than not it works out ok. Dishes are not my favorite either. So thankful for the dishwasher but don't like emptying it either. LOL
> Not much of a baker though since my weight doesn't tolerate the sweets.


~~~speaking of CSA...a neighbor is leaving us some Swiss Chard from her recent CSa delivery....I don't know what to do with it. Suggestions?


----------



## Lurker 2

According to my Buddy list there is two more online on the Tea Party- but mostly it looks like it is just you and me!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Hi All...tonight we are in Salt Lake City...on our way back east. I know I have missed loads of stuff...be assured prayers and energies are always on the wing for all in need. Happy celebrations to all...just being around and enjoying the KTP...reason enough for celebration.

I'll attach a few pictures from today. CA-NV-UT...some dramatic scenery.
Hugs to all!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...tonight we are in Salt Lake City...on our way back east. I know I have missed loads of stuff...be assured prayers and energies are always on the wing for all in need. Happy celebrations to all...just being around and enjoying the KTP...reason enough for celebration.
> 
> I'll attach a few pictures from today. CA-NV-UT...some dramatic scenery.
> Hugs to all!


Thanks for posting these! Always interesting to see where people have been travelling!


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> I think your prayers and positive thoughts have done it again! That and really fine medical care. Jack was moved from ICU to a step-down room today. Labs showed that his white blood cell count about hit bottom. This is probably from the new chemo he had, even though they prepped him with a B-12 shot and put him on Folic acid. The count was normal at a F/U check last Wed. Those chemo drugs and wonderful, but so hard on the body. They are still giving him saline and antibiotics along with a white cell booster. They will keep him until his white count is up.
> 
> It feels so good to be home tonight after 8 hours at the hospital. Man, sitting around doing nothing is tiring. I brought knitting, but didn't have a stitch holder with me to continue shaping the neck on a cardigan. I'll take one tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs and thanks to all. I believe I will have popcorn and some Hagen Daz coffee ice cream for dinner tonight.


Sure sounds like the effects of chemo. But how wonderful that our prayers are being answered so quickly- not taking away the role of the hospital staff as well.
Think I commented during the week how tiring it was sitting in the hospital all day (I 'needed' to go out and get more yarn as OI ended up there all day unexpectedly) and I wasn't facing the same stresses as you other than th euncertaintly of knowing whetehr Maryanne was coming home of staying in. BTW she seems to be doing really well, sound slike her normal self


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be so, in an ideal world. At present it is a very rapid descent into more pain, and impaired mobility.
> But thanks, none-the-less!


While it quite likely won't go back to the way it was before it is likely that it will improve from where it is now. But if it doesn't improve much it is just as well you are coming this way soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> While it quite likely won't go back to the way it was before it is likely that it will improve from where it is now. But if it doesn't improve much it is just as well you are coming this way soon.


 :thumbup: The Professor of Orthopaedics, whom I saw back around March wants me to get an exercycle to strengthen the muscles- hopefully I will be able before too very long!


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> To my dear friends- We are home from Phoenix. This is going to be a little cut and paste and adding to some messages I have sent- First thank you all so much for all of the prayers, best wishes and messages we have received. I am sorry I didn't get this posted earlier today, but I came home to lots to do and very little time to get it done!!! Alan's MRI on his liver is "indeterminate" - so they will have to do another one in 3 months to see if anything has changed. The lesions could be anything from fat to cancer and we just aren't going to know for sure at the moment. In the mean time they are ordering a blood test that "could" indicate cancer in the liver if the numbers are high enough..... The head of the Gastro Dept isn't going to wait to find out about the liver and wants to proceed with Alan's surgery. So he will have his colon removed along with assorted bits and pieces and an Ileostomy performed next month sometime... at this point there is really no other solution and perhaps it will end up a good thing. He should be able to eat something other than chicken and rice and we should be eventually able to do some of the things we had planned for our "golden years"! I have lists of lists and while I know I will be busy, I just want you all to know that I am keeping you close to my heart and hoping that all is going well for every one of you and yours!!! I will pop in when I can and I will try to catch up as time permits. luv-AZ


I've seen this coming for quite a while. In the vast majority of cases it is a huge success as with UC it gets rid of the disease itself. Does mean you both having to get used to the illeosotmy but it is almost certain to give him (and thus you) a life again.
While the liver being so uncertain it is unsettling, as they are closly watching it any changes should be picked up quickly. And if he hadn't the UC then he wouldn't even know anything was there that it was watching. So likely to pick up anything quicker than they have if he had been well. And it need not be overly significant either.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Love the hat, a face would make it so cute.
> Does anyone know anything about germ cell cancer? My neices 26 year old husband has just been diagnosed, they have four little kids and what I read on line scared me. They haven't got the results back from all the scans yet to see if it has spread. Prayers for them, they got married when she was in high school, she finished high school and he was a year ahead of her. But he jumps from job to job and she has been so immature also but such a loving and caring and great young mom. I feel so bad for them and for my brother, this is his oldest daughters husband and he adopted her when she was almost two years old. Reading backwards and frontwards so I am all confused tonight.


I don't know anything about it, but this should be a reliable site and it doesn't look too bad for cancer. Even says that if has spread it is usually treatable.
http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/cancer-help/about-cancer/cancer-questions/what-is-germ-cell-cancer 
It is worrying for you all and hard for them with small kids even if he recovers well from treatment. Treatment is likely to be tough as with most cancers (not based on any knowledge of the treatment used).


----------



## Lurker 2

The 'Super moon' a few minutes ago.


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> WI Joy


So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. Mammograms for over 50s here is free. What a terrible shame insurance issues stopped her having them regularly.
All the best with your radiation treatment.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> LOL!! My new stick works fine and, believe me, I take my time and never am careless these days!
> Our building was built specifically for seniors. It's great not to have to go out in all kinds of weather to empty trash or pick up mail. Even the laundry rooms are on each floor.
> I'm lucky I can afford to live here.
> My worry and rant yesterday over my orthopedist no longer being a part of my health insurance network was for nothing!! I looked at my card and it pays with no co-pay even if the health provider is outside their network. My daughter couldn't believe it.
> Such a relief!!
> Junek


What a relief ! So glad that you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear! you have my prayers- both for yourself, and for Alan.


And mine, AZ. Stay strong!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Another very good thought- I don't know of such, but then I usually go straight to KP and the LP and KTP.


There might be a local free type site on FB. Good luck.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and stormy Surrey. Mind you the rain is just what the garden needed.

Love all the photos and hope everyone is having a good week end.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Sunday photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> ~~~speaking of CSA...a neighbor is leaving us some Swiss Chard from her recent CSa delivery....I don't know what to do with it. Suggestions?


I just chop up the stalks and cook in very little water for a few minutes and then throw in the leaves at the last minute to just wilt them. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Good to see you dropping in. Enjoy your weekend.


Good morning Angela. It is good to be able to drop in. Thank you. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.


----------



## KateB

Good morning Josephine (and everyone else) it's not very great weather up here either. Yesterday was really warm and the girls and I had a great afternoon wandering around the shops in Troon. We had a lovely time together as usual with loads of laughter - I'm sure people think we are nuts, these pensioners giggling away like teenagers, but we do seem to revert back to the 18 year olds we were when we first met! :roll: 
Glad to hear that Sandi and Alan are back home and that they are going to operate to give him relief. I'm sure it'll make a big difference for both of you.{{{hugs}}} 
Sorry your hip's troubling you again Julie, and that was good advice about asking at church about an exercise bike, hopefully you'll find an unwanted one. I know ours was nothing more than a place to hang clothes before we gave it away! 
Happy to hear that Jack is improving again Machristie, it must be a real worry for you. 
It's great to have you back with us Marge, but I wish that life was a bit easier for you too. Wouldn't it be great if we all lived close to one another and could help each other out. 
I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it has gone....craft strikes again! I hope everyone has a good week.
Kate x


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Angela. It is good to be able to drop in. Thank you. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.


Nice to see you Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just coming up it is looking like it may be another warm day. Plans for working in the gardens. Hoping to get a small one made by the deck.If my helper arrives to do the heavy stuff. 

Today's coffee, the sky not long ago. 

Healing hugs for everyone today. Have a groovy day


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Nice to see you Caren!


Good morning Kate! Nice to see you too. Seth was asking yesterday about baby Luke. He still calls him his baby Luke and adds but he is getting bigger now.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be so, in an ideal world. At present it is a very rapid descent into more pain, and impaired mobility.
> But thanks, none-the-less!


Oh dear, are you still on the waiting list for hip surgery? If so, perhaps ring them to see how far down the list you are and let them know that it is getting worse and constant pain. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar

machriste said:


> AZ, good to be home, isn't it? I hope that Alan's surgery goes smoothly and that the results make his (and your) life better. It's been a long haul. There certainly can be some relief in learning at least some of what's going on, needed and there being a plan to help the situation. Sending you warm hugs.
> 
> MC


From me too... have also sent a PM


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear that Jack is on the upswing. And yes, the chemo drugs are so hard on the body.....will continue to keep you both in my prayers.


Ditto....


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and stormy Surrey. Mind you the rain is just what the garden needed.
> 
> Love all the photos and hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


lovely to see our garden again I have missed it in the mornings. 
Gentle healing vibes sent back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> According to my Buddy list there is two more online on the Tea Party- but mostly it looks like it is just you and me!


Hello Julie. I imagine you will be getting ready for bed soon if my estimation is correct. 
Sorry to hear abut your hip. Sending healing energy to you dear and HUGS to go with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I just chop up the stalks and cook in very little water for a few minutes and then throw in the leaves at the last minute to just wilt them. :thumbup:


I like to stew the sliced stalks with some tomato and garlic- wilt the torn leaves, separately- with pepper- now-a-days- always used to use a little butter before fats became an issue.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Good morning Josephine (and everyone else) it's not very great weather up here either. Yesterday was really warm and the girls and I had a great afternoon wandering around the shops in Troon. We had a lovely time together as usual with loads of laughter - I'm sure people think we are nuts, these pensioners giggling away like teenagers, but we do seem to revert back to the 18 year olds we were when we first met! :roll:
> Glad to hear that Sandi and Alan are back home and that they are going to operate to give him relief. I'm sure it'll make a big difference for both of you.{{{hugs}}}
> Sorry your hip's troubling you again Julie, and that was good advice about asking at church about an exercise bike, hopefully you'll find an unwanted one. I know ours was nothing more than a place to hang clothes before we gave it away!
> Happy to hear that Jack is improving again Machristie, it must be a real worry for you.
> It's great to have you back with us Marge, but I wish that life was a bit easier for you too. Wouldn't it be great if we all lived close to one another and could help each other out.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but it has gone....craft strikes again! I hope everyone has a good week.
> Kate x


Hi Kate- didn't get around to asking today- the hip was being so bothersome- I will have to get on to it!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just coming up it is looking like it may be another warm day. Plans for working in the gardens. Hoping to get a small one made by the deck.If my helper arrives to do the heavy stuff.
> 
> Today's coffee, the sky not long ago.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today. Have a groovy day


Thank goodness- the Tea Party world is getting back to normal- Caren has posted Coffee and a view!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, are you still on the waiting list for hip surgery? If so, perhaps ring them to see how far down the list you are and let them know that it is getting worse and constant pain. HUGS


The Professor deemed it was not bad enough to operate- I'll have to have a word with the doctor!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and stormy Surrey. Mind you the rain is just what the garden needed.
> 
> Love all the photos and hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


You perhaps got the tail end of the Hurricane that was looming?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie. I imagine you will be getting ready for bed soon if my estimation is correct.
> Sorry to hear abut your hip. Sending healing energy to you dear and HUGS to go with it.


Thanks so much Caren! Is SD still in this world?

Edit: yes it is past 11 pm., and I am very sore from sitting- going to try to contact my friend I've been trying to phone, once more- had some of my home made Pasta tagliatelle that I am making regularly- but with a bottled sauce- for a late supper!


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks wrote:
To my dear friends- We are home from Phoenix. This is going to be a little cut and paste and adding to some messages I have sent- First thank you all so much for all of the prayers, best wishes and messages we have received. I am sorry I didn't get this posted earlier today, but I came home to lots to do and very little time to get it done!!! Alan's MRI on his liver is "indeterminate" - so they will have to do another one in 3 months to see if anything has changed. The lesions could be anything from fat to cancer and we just aren't going to know for sure at the moment. In the mean time they are ordering a blood test that "could" indicate cancer in the liver if the numbers are high enough..... The head of the Gastro Dept isn't going to wait to find out about the liver and wants to proceed with Alan's surgery. So he will have his colon removed along with assorted bits and pieces and an Ileostomy performed next month sometime... at this point there is really no other solution and perhaps it will end up a good thing. He should be able to eat something other than chicken and rice and we should be eventually able to do some of the things we had planned for our "golden years"! I have lists of lists and while I know I will be busy, I just want you all to know that I am keeping you close to my heart and hoping that all is going well for every one of you and yours!!! I will pop in when I can and I will try to catch up as time permits. luv-AZ

AZ...So sorry the MRI is still not giving needed answers. Pray the outcome will be good and that the surgery will be the answer for all the pain and suffering Alan has had to endure. Big Hugs and prayers.


----------



## jheiens

sugarsugar said:


> So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. Mammograms for over 50s here is free. What a terrible shame insurance issues stopped her having them regularly.
> All the best with your radiation treatment.


In the years when I was without insurance (and following the second BR CA diagnosis and 5 years of treatment) I looked for free-of-charge opportunities and found one of them the through a state-wide agency which paid for my mammograms at least once during that year before I was eligible to draw SS at age 62.

Yes, it lowered the amount I could draw but I could not afford to go without the mammogram for another several years before reaching age 65.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren...So good to see posts from you. We sure do miss you but we haven't forgotten you dear friend. Thinking of you & SF daily. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Just imagining how wonderful that meal of home-made tagliatelle was. The word delicious is the outcome along with tender. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You could probably write an article for a magazine on how to eat gourmet on a budget.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> In the years when I was without insurance (and following the second BR CA diagnosis and 5 years of treatment) I looked for free-of-charge opportunities and found one of them the through a state-wide agency which paid for my mammograms at least once during that year before I was eligible to draw SS at age 62.
> 
> Yes, it lowered the amount I could draw but I could not afford to go without the mammogram for another several years before reaching age 65.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So glad you were able to do that. I've seen where they have free mammograms in this area too. It must depend on the area where you live. I took early SS also Joy. Sometimes it depends on the amount of money you made while working. I was never paid a high salary so was advised to take it early as it would take years to make up the difference. Don't know if that was true or not but it's what I was told. DH was advised the opposite. When your health was at stake, you made the wise decision.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I like to stew the sliced stalks with some tomato and garlic- wilt the torn leaves, separately- with pepper- now-a-days- always used to use a little butter before fats became an issue.


Sounds so good.

I use it raw in salads, on top of spaghetti with sauce, as greens and beans (use veggie broth but most use chicken), in my veggie lasagna as a layer. I think it has such a lovely flavor. A slight tang. I'm thinking Julies tomato and garlic with the stalks and leaves together with the beans added in is making me hungry. I like to use white beans. Mmmmm


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just coming up it is looking like it may be another warm day. Plans for working in the gardens. Hoping to get a small one made by the deck.If my helper arrives to do the heavy stuff.
> 
> Today's coffee, the sky not long ago.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today. Have a groovy day


Just found this and now feel so much better. Boy I needed that coffee Caren. How great to see you dear and do help that helper arrives.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...tonight we are in Salt Lake City...on our way back east. I know I have missed loads of stuff...be assured prayers and energies are always on the wing for all in need. Happy celebrations to all...just being around and enjoying the KTP...reason enough for celebration.
> 
> I'll attach a few pictures from today. CA-NV-UT...some dramatic scenery.
> Hugs to all!


Wow Carol, the photos are great and I especially love the one of the storms over the mountains. So much fun seeing the landscapes as you are traveling. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister.
> Yesterday was World Cat Day and she posted some pictures in honor of the Day.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Love the photos:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Spider said:


> So glad to hear Jack is doing better, how are things in Minneapolis, we are almost neighbors. Our son and is wife live in Minnetonka and we hope to go visit soon, this working Sats. Has made it hard to go see them and our friends in Golden Valley.


Goodness, Spider, we live in Golden Valley! I have wondered where you live, sometimes I thought we were not so far apart!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kate! Nice to see you too. Seth was asking yesterday about baby Luke. He still calls him his baby Luke and adds but he is getting bigger now.


Awww, that's lovely! A picture just for Seth!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: The Professor of Orthopaedics, whom I saw back around March wants me to get an exercycle to strengthen the muscles- hopefully I will be able before too very long!


Do hope you can get an exercycle. It is so important not to use the use of the muscles. Hoping the church can come up with one. We have a local paper and sometimes people sell things or give them away for free to get rid of them. Hope something works for you. Would be nice if the doctor had given you a resource of how to get one for free.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Awww, that's lovely! A picture just for Seth!


What a beautiful smile to start my day out with. Coffee from Caren and a smile from Luke along with gorgeous flowers from Purple. Now I'm ready to go. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The 'Super moon' a few minutes ago.


Great Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: We will see it at its fullest tonight following you. Thanks for sending it along. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't say that it was a good experience each time, but at least there was something close both times so I could get my balance back.


Thank goodness Julie. Hope you have a phone at a reachable level so you could call if you ever did go down and couldn't get up. After June's fall I put a portable phone in our bathroom but must make sure it is able to be reached if one would fall.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am learning! although I do find walking with the stroller to be much easier- and I can get up a bit of speed-- although I may be paying for that with pain afterwards.
> We have custom built retirement places- but I don't feel old enough yet to make that move- I am not ready to live in one room, as my Dad had to. (my brother had POA- and never talked with me, about what should be done) That was back in 2008, when Dad had the fall, that broke the two top vertebrae.


We have a 2 bedroom apartment. And this is a strictly INDEPENDENT living. If it were one room like nursing homes, I wouldn't be here. Over here to be admitted to a nursing home, the Dr has to admit you and social services have to deem you unable to care for yourself. Not sure if that was the case with your dad.
There are studio apartments here that are basically one large room with a separate bath and kitchen. I would never consider that even if I were alone. Seems a little claustrophobic to me.
Hope you're feeling better this a.m. It's a little after 8 a.m. on our Sun.
Junek


----------



## machriste

cmaliza said:


> ~~~speaking of CSA...a neighbor is leaving us some Swiss Chard from her recent CSa delivery....I don't know what to do with it. Suggestions?


Love it! Just saute it in a bit of olive oil with some garlic and salt and pepper. It's also good creamed like spinach (i always grate a little nutmeg in,) and it's also good sliced into ribbons and added to a Tuscan white bean soup like Ribolita (there are tons of recipes for this on the internet.) Unlike kale, the stems are very edible. I usually slice them off and start them for a bit before I add the leafy parts.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Got this one finished tonight. Happy puppy dog hat by Cassandra May on Ravelry.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


So cute. Are your long working hours getting easier for you!??
Junek


----------



## marlark

PurpleFi said:


> I just chop up the stalks and cook in very little water for a few minutes and then throw in the leaves at the last minute to just wilt them. :thumbup:


Remove thhe leafy portion and discard spine and then cook as spinach using the leafy parts. Cook as above and I use lemon on the finished product or use in pasta, casaroles,as
as a vegetable, or in egg dishes . Marlark


----------



## machriste

darowil said:


> BTW she seems to be doing really well, sound slike her normal self


Glad to hear Maryanne is doing well.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> June, you and your sister look so much alike. Two very beautiful ladies. Adorable photos of the cats.


Thank you for the compliment. I've always thought she's much better looking than I am. As we've gotten older, the 16 years age difference really shows.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice to know we have that in common- machriste sings classical, and Normaedern was a teacher of Piano and one other instrument- sorry Norma can't recall which!


The flute! Love my classical music. I am on my own this afternoon so I shall settle down to listening and knitting
:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately the other three are partially controllable- a snag is that the man we bought it from (well the landlord bought it, after I had found it) seems to have gone out of business.
> Thank goodness the oven is OK, so far!


Oh no, to the man being out-of-business. :roll: :thumbdown: Amazing how much one can do with the oven and no stove top. Of course the grill would be great too but haven't bothered getting it out. Really should do some marinated veggies out on the charcoal grill. Mmmmmm

I might be able to get back to the knitting soon. I'm not supposed to start till I've had a few more laser treatments, but I do see some change and it isn't just in the head. Some of the lumpy things have gone down and the area isn't as sore so I am hopeful that I can get improvement.

Julie, sometimes you are at that in-between stage with knees or the hips, but such a difficult stage where they don't feel they should operate but you are in such pain you can't function. If it really affects you to where you can't sleep or function I would let the doctor know it has impacted your life quality and how and you have nobody to really help you and need to function. Big Hugs and wish you weren't in pain.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I love cooking, especially creating my own recipes. Get ideas from Sam and I'm off. Lately have been learning to cook by just what I get from the CSA and adding spices, but since the stove isn't working I have been doing a lot of fun veggie lasagnas with zucchini, tomatoes, garlic (that's from my garden) kale from my garden also, broad beans or green beans and this time I turned it into a curry with peppercorn sauce and dal on top with more garlic, black sesame seeds, and we got some fresh corn today that I had to cook in the oven. Did it in the husks inside foil. Don't know why I enjoy cooking so much but I really enjoy putting things together and seeing how they work. More often than not it works out ok. Dishes are not my favorite either. So thankful for the dishwasher but don't like emptying it either. LOL
> Not much of a baker though since my weight doesn't tolerate the sweets.


I loved to cook when I was able. I really miss it. I've gotten used to washing dishes. With all the conveniences we have , a dishwasher isn't one!
Junek


----------



## marlark

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness Julie. Hope you have a phone at a reachable level so you could call if you ever did go down and couldn't get up. After June's fall I put a portable phone in our bathroom but must make sure it is able to be reached if one would fall.


I carry my cell phone in my bra. Marlark


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just coming up it is looking like it may be another warm day. Plans for working in the gardens. Hoping to get a small one made by the deck.If my helper arrives to do the heavy stuff.
> 
> Today's coffee, the sky not long ago.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today. Have a groovy day


More lovely photos. Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> The flute! Love my classical music. I am on my own this afternoon so I shall settle down to listening and knitting
> :thumbup:


How lovely. Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love so many types of music.

I visited the Lace Party and so enjoyed your opening with the gorgeous Welsh beaches and links you gave about laver bread and those boats, the coracle. Had never seen anything like them. Really fascinating. Julie told me about the Lace Party so I do look from time to time and such gorgeous knitting. I too have Welsh ancestors, so really enjoyed learning more.


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Lucky you!


The luck runs out when I have the dishes to wash afterwards. But it's so nice to finally leave the cooking decisions to her. After cooking for our family of 6, it's nice not having to make cooking decisions.
Before she moved in with me, I wasn't eating very well. I've gained almost 20 lb. In the 5 years she's been doing the cooking. But I need those extra lbs. I'd lost a bit.
Junek


----------



## marlark

jknappva said:


> We have a 2 bedroom apartment. And this is a strictly INDEPENDENT living. If it were one room like nursing homes, I wouldn't be here. Over here to be admitted to a nursing home, the Dr has to admit you and social services have to deem you unable to care for yourself. Not sure if that was the case with your dad.
> There are studio apartments here that are basically one large room with a separate bath and kitchen. I would never consider that even if I were alone. Seems a little claustrophobic to me.
> Hope you're feeling better this a.m. It's a little after 8 a.m. on our Sun.
> And if you are not rich you have to share a room here.
> Marlark
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Love the hat, a face would make it so cute.
> Does anyone know anything about germ cell cancer? My neices 26 year old husband has just been diagnosed, they have four little kids and what I read on line scared me. They haven't got the results back from all the scans yet to see if it has spread. Prayers for them, they got married when she was in high school, she finished high school and he was a year ahead of her. But he jumps from job to job and she has been so immature also but such a loving and caring and great young mom. I feel so bad for them and for my brother, this is his oldest daughters husband and he adopted her when she was almost two years old. Reading backwards and frontwards so I am all confused tonight.


I'm so sorry to hear this.
My prayers are with them.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely. Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love so many types of music.
> 
> I visited the Lace Party and so enjoyed your opening with the gorgeous Welsh beaches and links you gave about laver bread and those boats, the coracle. Had never seen anything like them. Really fascinating. Julie told me about the Lace Party so I do look from time to time and such gorgeous knitting. I too have Welsh ancestors, so really enjoyed learning more.


Thank you. I enjoy doing them as I learn things I don't know :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, I have spinal stenosis and when it is flared up, my back, hip, and down my leg hurt. I have two microwave heating bags that I heat up and put one on my lower back and one alongside my hip and leg while sitting in my recliner. I get some temporary relief from that. I bought mine but you can also make rice bags to use. Not a permanent solution, but it does help some.


My sympathy! Back pain is hard to endure.
My prayers are with you for relief.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I've always thought she's much better looking than I am. As we've gotten older, the 16 years age difference really shows.
> Junek


June, 16 years difference is a lot. I'm 13 1/2 older than the next sibling, a sister and then my other sister there are 17 yrs. difference and she could pass for my daughter. In fact people thought she was my daughter at several functions. One time when we were all 3 together and I said how I could have been their mother, the oldest of the two with only 13 1/2 yrs. between us said, "But then you would have been a slut." Mind you, she is the sweetest, loveliest person, and coming from her we laughed till we cried.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I enjoy doing them as I learn things I don't know :thumbup:


You are so welcome. Did you make the baby blanket in your avatar? Looks very, very special.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....we'll add it to the list. Your nephew's name is a bit intimidating! :lol:


But it works!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider, I just read the article Darowil listed on the germ cancer. Hope they will be able to give him some hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma

marlark said:


> I carry my cell phone in my bra. Marlark


Do you have it turned off?


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...tonight we are in Salt Lake City...on our way back east. I know I have missed loads of stuff...be assured prayers and energies are always on the wing for all in need. Happy celebrations to all...just being around and enjoying the KTP...reason enough for celebration.
> 
> I'll attach a few pictures from today. CA-NV-UT...some dramatic scenery.
> Hugs to all!


Thanks for sharing your wonderful trip through the pictures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The 'Super moon' a few minutes ago.


Thanks for this. We had heavy clouds so it wasn't visible for us.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> What a relief ! So glad that you don't need to worry about that.


Thank you! It was such a relief when I realized the worry was needless. I've found that's the case a lot of times. But when it comes to health care in this country, it's always a concern!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and stormy Surrey. Mind you the rain is just what the garden needed.
> 
> Love all the photos and hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


I so love your garden. If it were mine, I probably would live in it and only go inside when it rained!! Mr. P works wonders with the garden!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The sun is just coming up it is looking like it may be another warm day. Plans for working in the gardens. Hoping to get a small one made by the deck.If my helper arrives to do the heavy stuff.
> 
> Today's coffee, the sky not long ago.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone today. Have a groovy day


Good morning, Caren! Always such a treat when you have time to come by. I've so missed sharing your morning coffee. The sky is lovely and so serene with the soft colors.
Hope you can accomplish what you want today.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you were able to do that. I've seen where they have free mammograms in this area too. It must depend on the area where you live. I took early SS also Joy. Sometimes it depends on the amount of money you made while working. I was never paid a high salary so was advised to take it early as it would take years to make up the difference. Don't know if that was true or not but it's what I was told. DH was advised the opposite. When your health was at stake, you made the wise decision.


I retired at age 60 and took my widow's benefits. The woman at the SS office told me that I would never work long enough to get the same amount with my earnings. I had worked with the city for 20 yrs so was eligible for retirement benefits. Between my retirement and the SS, I had as much money as I earned working!! So no reason not to retire. 
My health was good so I went back and worked part-time in the library for 5 more years.
I loved retirement and that never changed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Awww, that's lovely! A picture just for Seth!


Luke is adorable!!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> You are so welcome. Did you make the baby blanket in your avatar? Looks very, very special.


Yes, I did. It is an old fashioned Sirdar pattern. The baby is GS. I am knitting another for a friend's GC from another old fashioned Peter Pan pattern at the moment.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness Julie. Hope you have a phone at a reachable level so you could call if you ever did go down and couldn't get up. After June's fall I put a portable phone in our bathroom but must make sure it is able to be reached if one would fall.


And that is why I got a wearable call necklace. Even though we have a call switch on the wall connected directly to emergency dispatch. And I've a cell phone. Neither was in reach when I fell. If my daughter hadn't been here, no telling how long I would have been sitting there. After that, the commercial, "I've fallen and can't get up" was no longer funny!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Just imagining how wonderful that meal of home-made tagliatelle was. The word delicious is the outcome along with tender. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You could probably write an article for a magazine on how to eat gourmet on a budget.


We do have a couple of home economists here doing just that- it would actually be quite an effort- and cut drastically into knitting time, I suspect- but I will take the thought as a compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds so good.
> 
> I use it raw in salads, on top of spaghetti with sauce, as greens and beans (use veggie broth but most use chicken), in my veggie lasagna as a layer. I think it has such a lovely flavor. A slight tang. I'm thinking Julies tomato and garlic with the stalks and leaves together with the beans added in is making me hungry. I like to use white beans. Mmmmm


and typically for you- you've extended the idea further! would love to share one of your meals!


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> I carry my cell phone in my bra. Marlark


I'd changed into my night clothes so a bra wasn't an option! Plus so many people fall in the tub or shower.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Awww, that's lovely! A picture just for Seth!


what a lotta teeth! Handsome as always!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Great Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: We will see it at its fullest tonight following you. Thanks for sending it along. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Ugh! What horrible weather! We are told that this is the tail-end of 'ex-hurricane Bertha', although we have virtually no wind at all. The rain is coming down in sheets, and I keep hearing rumbles of thunder, which seem to be getting closer all the time. I am sitting in my arm chair, with a cup of coffee, my iPad and my knitting and am really not planning to do much else for the next few hours until I have to get busy and cook a meal for us. At least I have the weather as an excuse for a lazy Sunday!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness Julie. Hope you have a phone at a reachable level so you could call if you ever did go down and couldn't get up. After June's fall I put a portable phone in our bathroom but must make sure it is able to be reached if one would fall.


I try to keep a phone at opposite ends of the house- incase I am ever struggling along on my knees. Happened to my dad once- he had to negotiate the front steps- all ten of them on his knees- not good.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> We have a 2 bedroom apartment. And this is a strictly INDEPENDENT living. If it were one room like nursing homes, I wouldn't be here. Over here to be admitted to a nursing home, the Dr has to admit you and social services have to deem you unable to care for yourself. Not sure if that was the case with your dad.
> There are studio apartments here that are basically one large room with a separate bath and kitchen. I would never consider that even if I were alone. Seems a little claustrophobic to me.
> Hope you're feeling better this a.m. It's a little after 8 a.m. on our Sun.
> Junek


Just up, to take an extra dose of a painkiller- guess what I ended up doing?


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> June, 16 years difference is a lot. I'm 13 1/2 older than the next sibling, a sister and then my other sister there are 17 yrs. difference and she could pass for my daughter. In fact people thought she was my daughter at several functions. One time when we were all 3 together and I said how I could have been their mother, the oldest of the two with only 13 1/2 yrs. between us said, "But then you would have been a slut." Mind you, she is the sweetest, loveliest person, and coming from her we laughed till we cried.


My sister is only 2 1/2 years older than my oldest son. And my youngest son is only a year younger than he. So people frequently thought she was my daughter when they'd go with me shopping. I never corrected them. I was proud to call her mine!
Junek


----------



## darowil

With the stretchy cast off (bindoff) that I use for my toe up socks I have always been botherd by the big gap when I finsih it and have to use a bit of effort to hide. A few days ago I suddenly came up with the idea of putting the knitting needle into the first stitch when down to one stitch on the needle, pulling the yarn through as though to knit (or purl)and then pulling that through the last stitch. Works like a charm! Best way I have come across though I say so myself- it would work for any castoff in the round. 
Here you can see the difference between the two socks, both I have cast off with the gapless one being done in my way and the gap in the normal way with no finishing off yet. 
I've got a small pile of things to take to one of my knitting groups tomorrow-figured I could do that while talking.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Ugh! What horrible weather! We are told that this is the tail-end of 'ex-hurricane Bertha', although we have virtually no wind at all. The rain is coming down in sheets, and I keep hearing rumbles of thunder, which seem to be getting closer all the time. I am sitting in my arm chair, with a cup of coffee, my iPad and my knitting and am really not planning to do much else for the next few hours until I have to get busy and cook a meal for us. At least I have the weather as an excuse for a lazy Sunday!


I wondered if you would get any affects from that storm. Sorry you're getting it but glad it missed us since we'd just had a hurricane hit our coast not too many weeks before.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I try to keep a phone at opposite ends of the house- incase I am ever struggling along on my knees. Happened to my dad once- he had to negotiate the front steps- all ten of them on his knees- not good.


My knees weren't an option since I've had them both replaced ad crawling would have been got painful.
Please be careful, Julie, so you won't have to do that!!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Thanks for this. We had heavy clouds so it wasn't visible for us.
> Junek


We get the one she had last night tonight and it will be even better than last night. Hope the skies are clear tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> The flute! Love my classical music. I am on my own this afternoon so I shall settle down to listening and knitting
> :thumbup:


Sounds a lovely way to spend an afternoon!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I retired at age 60 and took my widow's benefits. The woman at the SS office told me that I would never work long enough to get the same amount with my earnings. I had worked with the city for 20 yrs so was eligible for retirement benefits. Between my retirement and the SS, I had as much money as I earned working!! So no reason not to retire.
> My health was good so I went back and worked part-time in the library for 5 more years.
> I loved retirement and that never changed!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes, depending on circumstances and salary, it can be the wisest thing to do. Thank goodness for good advisers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, to the man being out-of-business. :roll: :thumbdown: Amazing how much one can do with the oven and no stove top. Of course the grill would be great too but haven't bothered getting it out. Really should do some marinated veggies out on the charcoal grill. Mmmmmm
> 
> I might be able to get back to the knitting soon. I'm not supposed to start till I've had a few more laser treatments, but I do see some change and it isn't just in the head. Some of the lumpy things have gone down and the area isn't as sore so I am hopeful that I can get improvement.
> 
> Julie, sometimes you are at that in-between stage with knees or the hips, but such a difficult stage where they don't feel they should operate but you are in such pain you can't function. If it really affects you to where you can't sleep or function I would let the doctor know it has impacted your life quality and how and you have nobody to really help you and need to function. Big Hugs and wish you weren't in pain.


I am planning another doctor visit- but the whole week is forecast rain!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I did. It is an old fashioned Sirdar pattern. The baby is GS. I am knitting another for a friend's GC from another old fashioned Peter Pan pattern at the moment.


Just gorgeous and lucky friend to have a beautiful blanket from you. A treasure. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> And that is why I got a wearable call necklace. Even though we have a call switch on the wall connected directly to emergency dispatch. And I've a cell phone. Neither was in reach when I fell. If my daughter hadn't been here, no telling how long I would have been sitting there. After that, the commercial, "I've fallen and can't get up" was no longer funny!!!
> Junek


Wow, that just shows you. Thank goodness Marge has her cell on her. You are so wise, but unfortunately at the cost of such an experience, to have gotten the call necklace.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> and typically for you- you've extended the idea further! would love to share one of your meals!


That would be a dream come true.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> We do have a couple of home economists here doing just that- it would actually be quite an effort- and cut drastically into knitting time, I suspect- but I will take the thought as a compliment!


Yes, when you are talented in so many areas, you have to focus in on certain ones. At least you enjoy your meals and we get to hear about them. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely. Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love so many types of music.
> 
> I visited the Lace Party and so enjoyed your opening with the gorgeous Welsh beaches and links you gave about laver bread and those boats, the coracle. Had never seen anything like them. Really fascinating. Julie told me about the Lace Party so I do look from time to time and such gorgeous knitting. I too have Welsh ancestors, so really enjoyed learning more.


good heavens, daralene, you looked and lurked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The coracle in Welsh Legend took Prince Madog to America- not sure if he made it back.


----------



## Lurker 2

grrrrr it's done a jLurgwennie!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'd changed into my night clothes so a bra wasn't an option! Plus so many people fall in the tub or shower.
> Junek


Wow! that's true. Hmmmmmm and I thought the phone in the bra was good. Well it is but you have a valid point there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just up, to take an extra dose of a painkiller- guess what I ended up doing?


 :wink: I can see. Can't stay away either. We are heading out to the Farmer's Market to get some fresh veggie juice and some veggies to supplement the CSA. Need some kale and swiss chard.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thanks for this. We had heavy clouds so it wasn't visible for us.
> Junek


They said it would be best at 6 in the morning but when I spotted it I thought I better take it rising!


----------



## darowil

And now off to bed- just remembered that I have been up since 5am (very early for me normally) so at almost 11 I'ts sure its time I went! I normally do up late better than up early


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> My sister is only 2 1/2 years older than my oldest son. And my youngest son is only a year younger than he. So people frequently thought she was my daughter when they'd go with me shopping. I never corrected them. I was proud to call her mine!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, my two sisters are the loveliest people and I would be so proud to call them mine. We were more like mothers to them when they were really little. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> With the stretchy cast off (bindoff) that I use for my toe up socks I have always been botherd by the big gap when I finsih it and have to use a bit of effort to hide. A few days ago I suddenly came up with the idea of putting the knitting needle into the first stitch when down to one stitch on the needle, pulling the yarn through as though to knit (or purl)and then pulling that through the last stitch. Works like a charm! Best way I have come across though I say so myself- it would work for any castoff in the round.
> Here you can see the difference between the two socks, both I have cast off with the gapless one being done in my way and the gap in the normal way with no finishing off yet.
> I've got a small pile of things to take to one of my knitting groups tomorrow-figured I could do that while talking.


Brilliant...works like magic.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I did. It is an old fashioned Sirdar pattern. The baby is GS. I am knitting another for a friend's GC from another old fashioned Peter Pan pattern at the moment.


It would be lovely if you could post it to both Parties- when you have completed it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning another doctor visit- but the whole week is forecast rain!


Oh my, the whole week. That makes getting around difficult for sure. :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Ugh! What horrible weather! We are told that this is the tail-end of 'ex-hurricane Bertha', although we have virtually no wind at all. The rain is coming down in sheets, and I keep hearing rumbles of thunder, which seem to be getting closer all the time. I am sitting in my arm chair, with a cup of coffee, my iPad and my knitting and am really not planning to do much else for the next few hours until I have to get busy and cook a meal for us. At least I have the weather as an excuse for a lazy Sunday!


I don't consider knitting as lazy! Hope the storm has blown through by now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be lovely if you could post it to both Parties- when you have completed it!


Ditto that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Wouldn't mind seeing the blanket closer or larger that's in the avatar too. Just so gorgeous from what I can see but want to see more if possible. Like to get inspired.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> With the stretchy cast off (bindoff) that I use for my toe up socks I have always been botherd by the big gap when I finsih it and have to use a bit of effort to hide. A few days ago I suddenly came up with the idea of putting the knitting needle into the first stitch when down to one stitch on the needle, pulling the yarn through as though to knit (or purl)and then pulling that through the last stitch. Works like a charm! Best way I have come across though I say so myself- it would work for any castoff in the round.
> Here you can see the difference between the two socks, both I have cast off with the gapless one being done in my way and the gap in the normal way with no finishing off yet.
> I've got a small pile of things to take to one of my knitting groups tomorrow-figured I could do that while talking.


 :thumbup: must bookmark this page!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My knees weren't an option since I've had them both replaced ad crawling would have been got painful.
> Please be careful, Julie, so you won't have to do that!!!
> Junek


I do try , dear June- but when you are caught off balance it is hard to stay upright.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be a dream come true.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, when you are talented in so many areas, you have to focus in on certain ones. At least you enjoy your meals and we get to hear about them. :wink: :thumbup:


And I am then one who gets stouter! (don't like the term obese- it always seems so self congratulatory on th epart of the user)


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> :wink: I can see. Can't stay away either. We are heading out to the Farmer's Market to get some fresh veggie juice and some veggies to supplement the CSA. Need some kale and swiss chard.


Sounds good- and DH is playing?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, the whole week. That makes getting around difficult for sure. :roll: :thumbdown:


I suspect I will end up, both wet and sore.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up....sending hewing wishes to all in pain. Was up extremely late and then got up very early....went out to breakfast with Dh. Now I'm going to take a nap.....4 hours sleep is just not quite enough...LOL TTYL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> I just chop up the stalks and cook in very little water for a few minutes and then throw in the leaves at the last minute to just wilt them. :thumbup:


I use a bit of bacon grease and some onions, stir-fry the stems just a little bit, add torn leaves and stir-fry until just wilted. Lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Brilliant...works like magic.


Darowil, you need to post that on the regular forum so others can learn it-- it sounds great!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Thanks to you who are getting rain (and sending it our way), we have been getting nice little showers each night for the last 2 or 3 nights. Nice to wake up to a wet sidewalk. Hope we keep getting this but not a drencher. 

I'm not keeping up today as I need to get ready for a show Thurs-Sat and know I need to make a couple things for it. Also need to do some yard work if it is cool enough today or tomorrow. TTYL


----------



## Spider

darowil said:


> I don't know anything about it, but this should be a reliable site and it doesn't look too bad for cancer. Even says that if has spread it is usually treatable.
> http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/cancer-help/about-cancer/cancer-questions/what-is-germ-cell-cancer
> It is worrying for you all and hard for them with small kids even if he recovers well from treatment. Treatment is likely to be tough as with most cancers (not based on any knowledge of the treatment used).


Thank you so much, more positive article than the one I read. They don't have the results of the scans back yet so we don't know if it has spread. They are so young and have made some stupid mistakes with money and if he would just settle down and stay with a job, and she quit spending. We have all been praying they grow up for their four beautiful children. Maybe this will make them see they have to.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Darowil, you need to post that on the regular forum so others can learn it-- it sounds great!


Have thought of that.
Does the way I worded it make sense?

I'm here! Got distracted thinking about driving to Goulburn. Wondering whether to make a trip through Victoria- Kathy probably won't make Goulburn and I could vist her, go into Melborne and vist my MIL (especially as I will have Maryanne who would love to see Nanny), then make my way up there via two large woolen mills (one spin their own yarn and sell it, the other I'm not sure but they do have a lot of cheap yarn online which I am going to order some of). Then maybe to see David's sister on the way to Canberra to spend a few days with my brother before going to Goulburn (only an hour away) and then home with one overnight stay. 
Need to think it through more but it sounds doable.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Thank you so much, more positive article than the one I read. They don't have the results of the scans back yet so we don't know if it has spread. They are so young and have made some stupid mistakes with money and if he would just settle down and stay with a job, and she quit spending. We have all been praying they grow up for their four beautiful children. Maybe this will make them see they have to.


Especially if things go well in the long term it could well have some really positive benefits for them. God sure does work in mysterious ways at times (well often if the truth be told).


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, my son is living on savings. Made some bad life choices and was fired. But doing very well these last 6 years. Don't know when actual move will be. Suspect it will be before Spring.
Sandi, healing energy your way. I think Alan will feel so much better after ileostomy. Praying all goes well on tests.
Maya and I had nice walk and then I threw ball for her.
Have to run to get ready for Sunday meeting.


----------



## darowil

Well I had better go to bed this time. Having planned my trip and extended some library books sleep might be a good idea. But I am definitely sleeping better than I was (actually I have got slack with sutting down the computer at a reasonable hour recently!). I don't actually mind being up late occasionally. For some reason I often achieve lots. Like when I was studying I could spend all day tryin gto study and then come bedtime I would be working really well- so pulled many all-nighters and not all because I was running behind either.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am then one who gets stouter! (don't like the term obese- it always seems so self congratulatory on th epart of the user)


Just think that you are more voluptuous. That's what I'm doing.  :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try , dear June- but when you are caught off balance it is hard to stay upright.


So true! But I hate the idea of you having more pain.
Hugs,


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be lovely if you could post it to both Parties- when you have completed it!


I will :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Ditto that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the blanket closer or larger that's in the avatar too. Just so gorgeous from what I can see but want to see more if possible. Like to get inspired.


I don't have a photo of GS shawl as he was born just before I joined KP. I never thought of taking photos :roll: 
I am not sure what kind of state it is in as DD says that she still uses it to cuddle both of them up in. He is 16 months now. I am pleased it is being used.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must stitch some bags together- I do have whole wheat- so could use that- just would need some cotton cloth.


I just used an old sheet when I made a bunch of them, then made a cover like a pillow sham that could be pulled off to wash.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Have thought of that.
> Does the way I worded it make sense?
> 
> I'm here! Got distracted thinking about driving to Goulburn. Wondering whether to make a trip through Victoria- Kathy probably won't make Goulburn and I could vist her, go into Melborne and vist my MIL (especially as I will have Maryanne who would love to see Nanny), then make my way up there via two large woolen mills (one spin their own yarn and sell it, the other I'm not sure but they do have a lot of cheap yarn online which I am going to order some of). Then maybe to see David's sister on the way to Canberra to spend a few days with my brother before going to Goulburn (only an hour away) and then home with one overnight stay.
> Need to think it through more but it sounds doable.


Sounds like turning the journey into a very worthwhile adventure for you both. I am sure Cathy would welcome you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Just think that you are more voluptuous. That's what I'm doing.  :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


   :? :? :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So true! But I hate the idea of you having more pain.
> Hugs,


I am taking the approach, that if it is the price I pay to keep a healthy brain- then I am prepared to pay that price.
I think another group hug is called for!

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all at the KTP))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I will :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> According to my Buddy list there is two more online on the Tea Party- but mostly it looks like it is just you and me!


But I am quite guilty of never logging out...!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> I don't have a photo of GS shawl as he was born just before I joined KP. I never thought of taking photos :roll:
> I am not sure what kind of state it is in as DD says that she still uses it to cuddle both of them up in. He is 16 months now. I am pleased it is being used.


The main thing is that it is being used and I know each stitch was knit with love in it and now it is wrapping both of them with your love.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just used an old sheet when I made a bunch of them, then made a cover like a pillow sham that could be pulled off to wash.


I don't actually have one I am prepared to sacrifice, presently!
But I will be keeping the suggestion in mind!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> But I am quite guilty of never logging out...!


You don't ALWAYS show up as online, though!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, my son is living on savings. Made some bad life choices and was fired. But doing very well these last 6 years. Don't know when actual move will be. Suspect it will be before Spring.
> Sandi, healing energy your way. I think Alan will feel so much better after ileostomy. Praying all goes well on tests.
> Maya and I had nice walk and then I threw ball for her.
> Have to run to get ready for Sunday meeting.


So glad he is doing very well now. Hope the move will be very positive in both your lives.
Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> But I am quite guilty of never logging out...!


Me too. Just come and go and don't even know my password anymore.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I'll never get back to page 1 so I am just re-starting there and love the green tomato recipe. I actually didn't know that you could eat green tomatoes raw since I've only ever had fried green tomatoes, or baked. Will definitely try them raw now. Thanks. Now back to explore the recipes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:

Oh wait, on second thought you said green tomatoes and trying the next recipe and I read Green Tomato, but it is Greek Tomato and it says ripe tomatoes. Guess I am one confused lady today. :lol: Think I would leave the prosciutto out of the penne dish if it is to be vegetarian. It is still vegetarian with butter and cheese, but not vegan. Vegans don't eat dairy products, but the prosciutto is ham so that would definitely be a no for vegetarians, vegans and pescetarians (vegetarians who eat fish.) I look at all the recipes though Sam and just adapt them. I get inspiration from them. Like I would add extra broccoli in place of the prosciutto or more sun-dried tomatoes, tee hee, or maybe more of both - maybe olives too. I usually use olive oil in place of butter but am not vegan, just because I like it that way, so I just read all your lovely recipes and adapt them where needed. Get such lovely ideas. Thank you so much.

You put so much thought and time into all these recipes and it is so appreciated. You are the BEST. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

marlark said:


> I carry my cell phone in my bra. Marlark


We have very "sketchy" cell service in our yard, particularly in summer when there's leaves on the trees so that wouldn't work here. Many older folks use Lifecall, a pendant around the neck or a wristband with a pushbutton that alerts them if help is needed & they call someone to go help. My step-dad had it for the last 2 or3 years he was in his house. It sure gave us peace of mind to know he could get help if needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm only part way through the recipes and they are wonderful. Someday, when DH is back at work, I want to print out all the recipes you have given and put them in a notebook.

As for radish top greens, just buy the radishes and cut off the tops and use them, unless our British contingent know otherwise. Then for a snack you still get to eat the radishes.


----------



## iamsam

doesn't insurance pick up part of the cost? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Tyflyin, thank you for info on Lyrica. Gwen, have taken it for a number of years. Just tried taking three a day instead of four. Only one day later and won't be doing that again. FM came back with vengeance. I can afford it just resent cost of one month supply being $800.00. And I do feel the money gone.
> Sam, happy birthday to Heidi and Alexis.
> Shirley, glad you have decided to move to Vancouver Island. I think you and Pat will enjoy the milder climate and being near family.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you kathleendoris - it does sound as though no moss was growing on your feet - hopefully the next few weeks will settle down for you and you can injoy the rest of the summer. we will definitely be looking for you more often now. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Like a lot of others, it seems, I have been lurking just outside the door, wondering if it was time to go in and take a seat around the tea party table. It must be the better part of six weeks since I have had a good chat with you all. We were away in France for 3 weeks and we have been back for about 10 days now, but the time has really flown by. Once we were home, we had a couple of days catching up on the essentials of garden and laundry, then we were away again attending the wedding of the daughter of some old friends. We then came back to a birthday party for a grandson who has just turned 2. Then we had to clear everything out of our main living room in order to have a new carpet fitted. The old carpet was in a pretty dreadful state, but we had kept putting off replacing it until the grandchildren got older - but in the end we decided we couldn't wait any longer! With luck, the next few days will be a bit calmer. I really have missed all the tea party chatter, so I am looking forward to catching up!
> 
> Shirley, I am so glad you are now able to make plans for the future. The uncertainties of the past few months must have been very hard, but things do seem to be moving along nicely now.
> 
> Julie, I was sorry to hear about your scare last week: that sort of thing is especially worrying when you live alone, but it is reassuring to know that the response from the care providers was good. Also good to know that the crisis brought about a reconciliation with your neighbour.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> :wink: I can see. Can't stay away either. We are heading out to the Farmer's Market to get some fresh veggie juice and some veggies to supplement the CSA. Need some kale and swiss chard.


What do you do with the kale? My youngest son was not making smoothies when I planted the garden so I planted some but he has only sent 3 nights at home since May, been working 24 days in/4 out for 3 months . I'm never going to get anymore GKs if he keeps this up he will never find a woman :roll:

Anyway the kale has grown very well, I made some kale Chips but no one else would even try them :roll: I hate to let it go to waste.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am making progress on the project--have a few more rows to go and then will see how big it is and how much yarn I have left (have to check the stash to see if there's another ball somewhere or not--can't remember). I think I have all the chart redrawn now and need to do some revisions on another chart. You'd think I'd remember how I did it last time!  However, NOW I am making a "blank" that I will be able to use in the future so that I don't have to redo so much.

I played in the dirt a little this morning--discovered my Christmas cactus and pineapple plant were both rootbound in their pots, so I put the pineapple in a bigger pot and ended up getting three out of the cactus--it did need dividing, badly. I have others that need doing as well but have no more empty pots. I'll have to look into that.

Hugs & healing thoughts to all dealing with illness or pain.


----------



## kehinkle

Wanted to jump on and say thank you to the ones who commended about my shawl and nails in the last party. The nails had really gotten long and didn't have them trim them at last mani. Should have. Already broke two on my right hand so will probably trim them all today. The gel polish makes it harder to do but won't take it off till next mani. The length makes it harder to knit/crochet so that will be a plus.

Prayers being said for Alan, Jack, Marianne and anyone else who needs them. Back pain is awful and I know mine was probably from sitting too much along with the strain of pushing the generator back and forth. But am so loving having it and the ac unit. Can run it almost 12 hrs on a gallon of gas. 

Have the legs done on the monkey and joined and the body is 3 out of 5.5" done. Just knitting and reading. Anyone who wants the sock monkey pattern it is from handmade bymegk.blog. Free pattern with pictures. She uses dps but the pattern is written up so you can use any circular knitting you want. Works up fast. I will change the mouth as Katie was adamant about having a red mouth with black across it. Couldn't find the picture or pattern from the one we looked at.

About time to take Sleepyhead for a walk. Anyone have any idea on how to stop or lessen her shedding. She keeps at it and she will be a hairless chihuahua! My DD tried to blow out her undercoat but she's hates noises. Should have seen her with the handheld vac I bought. She just about scaled the walls of the van. 

Rain has been forecast for today but other than overcast and humidity, no sight yet. Okay, no more stalling. Off I go.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## KatyNora

Checking in once again, dear KTP. We are in London now, and the browser on my tablet has decided to quit working, so I'm down to keeping in touch through my smart phone. But I will have a true KTP experience on Tuesday, when I'm excited to be meeting up with Purplefi, London Girl, angelam and one of the Connections ladies for a mini yarn crawl. This phone is driving me nuts so I'll stop now Will have much to report soon. Love you all


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oooh Sam, you are quite the chef making that intensive tomato sauce and I can see why it beats any commercial one for sure. Spaghetti is another favorite of ours in all forms. We could eat it every night. Also love it in various ways, one with olive oil and lots of garlic bits sautéed in the oil, with hot pepper seeds and I love olives with it too. With all the garlic, not good if going out the next day. I know our tomato sauce wouldn't be the same without the meat, but still very delicious, so it definitely could be adapted.

Can see making that no-bake cheesecake for company for sure.


----------



## Normaedern

KatyNora said:


> Checking in once again, dear KTP. We are in London now, and the browser on my tablet has decided to quit working, so I'm down to keeping in touch through my smart phone. But I will have a true KTP experience on Tuesday, when I'm excited to be meeting up with Purplefi, London Girl, angelam and one of the Connections ladies for a mini yarn crawl. This phone is driving me nuts so I'll stop now Will have much to report soon. Love you all


Have a lovely time.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

Off to choir practice and then to teach the 9 year olds about the wonderful friendship of Jonathan and David where it says their souls were "knit together" in the Bible. I'm taking some knitting, the legs of the panda bear I'm still working with from the class, to show them the two colors and what knit together looks like. I would love it if some of the kids would ask how to knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you do with the kale? My youngest son was not making smoothies when I planted the garden so I planted some but he has only sent 3 nights at home since May, been working 24 days in/4 out for 3 months . I'm never going to get anymore GKs if he keeps this up he will never find a woman :roll:
> 
> Anyway the kale has grown very well, I made some kale Chips but no one else would even try them :roll: I hate to let it go to waste.


Bravo on the kale chips. I love them.

I use it in casseroles and even in salads. One way that uses up a lot, and I just bought 3 for this purpose, is juicing them, or as you said, in a smoothie. That's what uses the most. I just used a whole bunch as an alternative layer in a veggie lasagna, but would work just as well in regular lasagna. I'm pretty sure it would work with greens & beans too, perhaps over gnocchi. Mmmmmm or like Julie did with the tomatoes, garlic, etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too. Just come and go and don't even know my password anymore.


Me too. DH & I were having a discussion about passwords this morning & what a pain in the a-- they are. I have a terrible time remembering,& now it seems they want capitals & numbers in each. I used to use the same thing for all but now & then get notices that you must chane it but can't use what has been used before :roll: 
I usually have to try 2 or 3 before I get it right.

I have a program on TV just now about Newfoundland, what a beautiful place. Some year we must go. The program is one of the series Canada:Over the Edge, wel worth watching if you can find it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am taking the approach, that if it is the price I pay to keep a healthy brain- then I am prepared to pay that price.
> I think another group hug is called for!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all at the KTP))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


And a super huge hug right back at YOU!(((U)))


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't actually have one I am prepared to sacrifice, presently!
> But I will be keeping the suggestion in mind!


I can't remember why you have pain, Julie, but I used to make and still have corn bags, loosely filled bags with a denim-type cover then a pillowcase that could be washed, as suggested for the wheat ones-- they are wonderful for easing my arthritis pain in my thumb, back, wherever. I kept several for myself. Just don't leave too long in the microwave when heating them.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Off to choir practice and then to teach the 9 year olds about the wonderful friendship of Jonathan and David where it says their souls were "knit together" in the Bible. I'm taking some knitting, the legs of the panda bear I'm still working with from the class, to show them the two colors and what knit together looks like. I would love it if some of the kids would ask how to knit.


Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> And a super huge hug right back at YOU!(((U)))


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> I can't remember why you have pain, Julie, but I used to make and still have corn bags, loosely filled bags with a denim-type cover then a pillowcase that could be washed, as suggested for the wheat ones-- they are wonderful for easing my arthritis pain in my thumb, back, wherever. I kept several for myself. Just don't leave too long in the microwave when heating them.


I have, what the Profesor called a cyst and spur right in the ball joint- left hip- but this last week it has been really playing up- possibly because of some chilly, (for us) weather!


----------



## Lurker 2

urgggh another jLurgwennie!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. DH & I were having a discussion about passwords this morning & what a pain in the a-- they are. I have a terrible time remembering,& now it seems they want capitals & numbers in each. I used to use the same thing for all but now & then get notices that you must chane it but can't use what has been used before :roll:
> I usually have to try 2 or 3 before I get it right.
> 
> I have a program on TV just now about Newfoundland, what a beautiful place. Some year we must go. The program is one of the series Canada:Ver the Edge, wel worth watching if you can find it.


I want to see it too. A friend and I planned to do it while our husbands were on tour and everyone was too afraid for us as 2 women driving alone for so far so we caved in and didn't go. Neither of us had the money to fly, so never saw Newfoundland but my son and his family vacationed on Prince Edward Island if that counts. They rented a little house overlooking the water and just loved it. Got fresh lobster and fish as the fish boats came in each day. Maybe someday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> And a super huge hug right back at YOU!(((U)))


Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n wrote:
Off to choir practice and then to teach the 9 year olds about the wonderful friendship of Jonathan and David where it says their souls were "knit together" in the Bible. I'm taking some knitting, the legs of the panda bear I'm still working with from the class, to show them the two colors and what knit together looks like. I would love it if some of the kids would ask how to knit.
_______________________________

What a creative way to introduce knitting to them and the story of Jonathan and David's souls being knit together.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma wrote:
And a super huge hug right back at YOU!(((U)))


Ditto. 

Thanks to both of you! this is from Daralene's post.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I am making progress on the project--have a few more rows to go and then will see how big it is and how much yarn I have left (have to check the stash to see if there's another ball somewhere or not--can't remember). I think I have all the chart redrawn now and need to do some revisions on another chart. You'd think I'd remember how I did it last time!  However, NOW I am making a "blank" that I will be able to use in the future so that I don't have to redo so much.
> 
> I played in the dirt a little this morning--discovered my Christmas cactus and pineapple plant were both rootbound in their pots, so I put the pineapple in a bigger pot and ended up getting three out of the cactus--it did need dividing, badly. I have others that need doing as well but have no more empty pots. I'll have to look into that.
> 
> Hugs & healing thoughts to all dealing with illness or pain.


Mine is desperate to be in a bigger pot. Good for you getting that done. :thumbup:

Hope you can find the yarn if you need more.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I am taking the approach, that if it is the price I pay to keep a healthy brain- then I am prepared to pay that price.
> I think another group hug is called for!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all at the KTP))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


And a huge group hug back to you, and to all the others who are feeling pain, either for themselves or on behalf of those dear to them.

((((((((())))((((((((((((((((((HUG )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, when I said that about voluptuous and then that's what I'm doing, that sounded weird. I'm saying you should think of yourself as voluptuous because that is how I am trying to think of myself. Tee Hee....The way I said it sounded strange. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am taking the approach, that if it is the price I pay to keep a healthy brain- then I am prepared to pay that price.
> I think another group hug is called for!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all at the KTP))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Can never have too many hugs and prayers!!! I'm in!!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> But I am quite guilty of never logging out...!


Me, either


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathy...Having a giggle thinking of your wee one and the fear of being sucked up inside that noisy monster. Yes, I'll bet your back is hurting from the generator. What is this with all our backs wearing out. We still need them!!!
Have fun on your travels and stay safe. 

KatyNora...How special to have your own KTP/Connections yarn crawl in London. I already hear lots of laughter in the works. Think you will have such a fun time.

Have to go switch the sprinkler to another group of flowers. I'm sure the birds are glad for the drink. Going to try and get some reading done. Have a book on Angels that mom gave me and want to read it before I donate it to the children's center for troubled children, teens, and early adults. Hoping it is an inspiring story.


----------



## Kathleendoris

thewren said:


> good to hear from you kathleendoris - it does sound as though no moss was growing on your feet - hopefully the next few weeks will settle down for you and you can injoy the rest of the summer. we will definitely be looking for you more often now. --- sam


Yes, Sam, I have every intention of being much noisier around your table over the next few weeks, just so long as life doesn't have other plans for me, of course!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, Sam, I have every intention of being much noisier around your table over the next few weeks, just so long as life doesn't have other plans for me, of course!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. DH & I were having a discussion about passwords this morning & what a pain in the a-- they are. I have a terrible time remembering,& now it seems they want capitals & numbers in each. I used to use the same thing for all but now & then get notices that you must chane it but can't use what has been used before :roll:
> I usually have to try 2 or 3 before I get it right.
> 
> I have a program on TV just now about Newfoundland, what a beautiful place. Some year we must go. The program is one of the series Canada:Over the Edge, wel worth watching if you can find it.


I have a hard time remembering my passwords as I have different ones for every site. less chance of everything being hacked. I keep a small notebook with them written down or I'd never remember all of them!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> And a huge group hug back to you, and to all the others who are feeling pain, either for themselves or on behalf of those dear to them.
> 
> ((((((((())))((((((((((((((((((HUG )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, when I said that about voluptuous and then that's what I'm doing, that sounded weird. I'm saying you should think of yourself as voluptuous because that is how I am trying to think of myself. Tee Hee....The way I said it sounded strange. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I think I prefer the word- 'cuddly'


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, I think Luke gets cuter every time you post pictures.

Purple, Caren & Carol thanks for sharing the great photos.

Daralene, after your comments I'm going to check out the lace party.

Dreary here today & cool, 17C/62F supposed to get better, hot for the rest of the week. DH wants to go back to the lake for a couple more days.I'm not keen to go today, too cold.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Can never have too many hugs and prayers!!! I'm in!!
> junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> And a super huge hug right back at YOU!(((U)))


Me, too :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

KatyNora said:


> Checking in once again, dear KTP. We are in London now, and the browser on my tablet has decided to quit working, so I'm down to keeping in touch through my smart phone. But I will have a true KTP experience on Tuesday, when I'm excited to be meeting up with Purplefi, London Girl, angelam and one of the Connections ladies for a mini yarn crawl. This phone is driving me nuts so I'll stop now Will have much to report soon. Love you all


So sorry to hear about the tablet. Have a wonderful time on your yarn crawl. Can't wait to meet up with you and Sam soon!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I prefer the word- 'cuddly'


Aaaaaaah, there's a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I think Luke gets cuter every time you post pictures.
> 
> Purple, Caren & Carol thanks for sharing the great photos.
> 
> Daralene, after your comments I'm going to check out the lace party.
> 
> Dreary here today & cool, 17C/62F supposed to get better, hot for the rest of the week. DH wants to go back to the lake for a couple more days.I'm not keen to go today, too cold.


I don't get to the Lace Party often, but when I do I find it quite inspiring and the opening is always so informative. They also post their amazing lace projects. Julie has played a big part in keeping it going and many seem to be helping.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Me, too :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


Oh no, prayers definitely coming your way.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> But I am quite guilty of never logging out...!


 :roll: Me too, it's so easy to just stay logged on unless I clear my history and then have to log back in.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't get to the Lace Party often, but when I do I find it quite inspiring and the opening is always so informative. They also post their amazing lace projects. Julie has played a big part in keeping it going and many seem to be helping.


But I have bowed out of the secretary role now- fortunately my efforts seem to have helped bridge the gap- when everyone was in shock when Dragonflylace pulled out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, I couldn't find the program for online as I don't have tv, but eventually it may find its way to the internet. I would certainly love to see it. I did find a program about Australia's First 4 Billion Years Season 1, so I'm off to watch it. Here's thinking of you to all my Australian KTP'ers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :roll: Me too, it's so easy to just stay logged on unless I clear my history and then have to log back in.


Some how or other Kaye, you definitely don't show as always online!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaaaaaah, there's a good one. :thumbup:


And does not have quite the same overtones as does 'voluptuous'!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And does not have quite the same overtones as does 'voluptuous'!


I still prefer it to obese or disgusting, but yes, cuddly is sweeter.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I still prefer it to obese or disgusting, but yes, cuddly is sweeter.


I think the attitude of your visitor to you as his hostess was appalling.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Wanted to jump on and say thank you to the ones who commended about my shawl and nails in the last party. The nails had really gotten long and didn't have them trim them at last mani. Should have. Already broke two on my right hand so will probably trim them all today. The gel polish makes it harder to do but won't take it off till next mani. The length makes it harder to knit/crochet so that will be a plus.
> 
> Prayers being said for Alan, Jack, Marianne and anyone else who needs them. Back pain is awful and I know mine was probably from sitting too much along with the strain of pushing the generator back and forth. But am so loving having it and the ac unit. Can run it almost 12 hrs on a gallon of gas.
> 
> Have the legs done on the monkey and joined and the body is 3 out of 5.5" done. Just knitting and reading. Anyone who wants the sock monkey pattern it is from handmade bymegk.blog. Free pattern with pictures. She uses dps but the pattern is written up so you can use any circular knitting you want. Works up fast. I will change the mouth as Katie was adamant about having a red mouth with black across it. Couldn't find the picture or pattern from the one we looked at.
> 
> About time to take Sleepyhead for a walk. Anyone have any idea on how to stop or lessen her shedding. She keeps at it and she will be a hairless chihuahua! My DD tried to blow out her undercoat but she's hates noises. Should have seen her with the handheld vac I bought. She just about scaled the walls of the van.
> 
> Rain has been forecast for today but other than overcast and humidity, no sight yet. Okay, no more stalling. Off I go.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Use a gentle hair conditioner on her, that's what we used to do and it does help, won't stop it altogether but usually helps to slow the shedding down. AC is fantastic isn't it, they are working on Davids truck this week and hopefully they will get his air working properly, he said the only way he knew it was working was to roll down the window so that he felt how hot it was outside. 
Stay safe out there. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Some how or other Kaye, you definitely don't show as always online!


When I close the laptop, it must automatically take me offline, that is good to know.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> When I close the laptop, it must automatically take me offline, that is good to know.


Yes, I suppose when the computer is off, that does it (I do shut mine down every night).


----------



## martina

I wiil join in the group hug. Sorry you are having so mmuch pain, Julie. also all with problemsare in my prayers. I had an ejoyable weekend withChris, he did a few odd jobs for me and we went into town yesterday. the wether has been ok, a couple of heavy showers and it is windy with more forecast for tomorrow, but not cold. take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> When I close the laptop, it must automatically take me offline, that is good to know.


Be curious to know how often I show up as offline- I usually fail to remember to logoff from KP- except when I am going to bed. Which OS do you have on the laptop, Kaye?


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I wiil join in the group hug. Sorry you are having so mmuch pain, Julie. also all with problemsare in my prayers. I had an ejoyable weekend withChris, he did a few odd jobs for me and we went into town yesterday. the wether has been ok, a couple of heavy showers and it is windy with more forecast for tomorrow, but not cold. take care all.


I am so glad it was a good visit- I have wanted to ring you- but refrained knowing he was visiting! The pain is tiring, mostly I am sure because it is so constant, or chronic- getting in and out of the van yesterday was a bit of a mission, but that is unusual. I am determined it will not stop me though. I know for sure it is no where near as bad as what Tessadele in England copes with day by day.


----------



## KateB

marlark said:


> I carry my cell phone in my bra. Marlark


Great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I have a hard time remembering my passwords as I have different ones for every site. less chance of everything being hacked. I keep a small notebook with them written down or I'd never remember all of them!
> Junek


DH has installed a programme called mSecure in which you can list all your passwords, even get it to invent them for you. All you have to do then is remember one master password which you use to open it. Of course, if someone hacks this you will really be in trouble, unless you change them all very frequently, but its useful for the usual, non financial things. I'm not sure if it was a free app. or whether he paid for it, but I do use it a lot.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I prefer the word- 'cuddly'


Or was it Gigi who said 'fluffy'?!! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

When I was teaching our techie support gave us this tip on creating a password.....Pick a suffix...name of site...pick a prefix. Example would be 1234KTPabc.....on another site it might then be 123Ravelryabc. Less to have to remember but then different for every site because of the middle section.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. DH & I were having a discussion about passwords this morning & what a pain in the a-- they are. I have a terrible time remembering,& now it seems they want capitals & numbers in each. I used to use the same thing for all but now & then get notices that you must chane it but can't use what has been used before :roll:
> I usually have to try 2 or 3 before I get it right.
> 
> I have a program on TV just now about Newfoundland, what a beautiful place. Some year we must go. The program is one of the series Canada:Over the Edge, wel worth watching if you can find it.


----------



## Pup lover

Pictures of the pups???



Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Sam and all, just checking in and then going to try and catch up on all 11 pages. Thank you Sam for hosting again, can't wait to see what recipes you have for us this week.
> Carly flew out of Denver on Thursday and is happy to be home, but will miss everyone here in Wyoming.
> David got home yesterday afternoon, so we are just relaxing and getting ready to go to the garden shop in a bit and get a few things.
> The pups are growing like weeds, they are so much fun to watch.
> Okay, off to read, have a great weekend.
> Hugs everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Or was it Gigi who said 'fluffy'?!! :lol:


I would still prefer cuddly, Kate- I am far from a fluffy person!!!


----------



## Poledra65

KatyNora said:


> Checking in once again, dear KTP. We are in London now, and the browser on my tablet has decided to quit working, so I'm down to keeping in touch through my smart phone. But I will have a true KTP experience on Tuesday, when I'm excited to be meeting up with Purplefi, London Girl, angelam and one of the Connections ladies for a mini yarn crawl. This phone is driving me nuts so I'll stop now Will have much to report soon. Love you all


I hope that you are able to get your tablet working properly, but what fun to meet up with everyone, can't wait to see what all yarns and things you all end up with. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Pictures of the pups???


I have to get some more, they are so active that the only time I get anything that doesn't resemble a brown blurr is when they are sleeping. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was teaching our techie support gave us this tip on creating a password.....Pick a suffix...name of site...pick a prefix. Example would be 1234KTPabc.....on another site it might then be 123Ravelryabc. Less to have to remember but then different for every site because of the middle section.


That is a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> lovely to see our garden again I have missed it in the mornings.
> Gentle healing vibes sent back to you.


Lovely to see you too Caren, love and hugs back xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, when I said that about voluptuous and then that's what I'm doing, that sounded weird. I'm saying you should think of yourself as voluptuous because that is how I am trying to think of myself. Tee Hee....The way I said it sounded strange. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Made sense to me-- we are "Rubenesque" in our beauty!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I suppose when the computer is off, that does it (I do shut mine down every night).


Shutting down my desktop doesn't take me off here-- and I forget to logout most nights.


----------



## ChrisEl

On the dog shedding question...a month or so ago I got a Love Glove Grooming Mitt (available on Amazon). Our dog tolerates it and it does work to get the loose fur.


----------



## PurpleFi

Kansas g-ma said:


> I use a bit of bacon grease and some onions, stir-fry the stems just a little bit, add torn leaves and stir-fry until just wilted. Lovely.


I'll have to give that a try but using olive oil instead of bacon grease :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the attitude of your visitor to you as his hostess was appalling.


I completely agree. I blamed myself at first just thinking it was the truth but now I blame him for considering me as worthless and disgusting. Part of the problem of being married to someone like DH and not living up to the part I'm supposed to. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I so love your garden. If it were mine, I probably would live in it and only go inside when it rained!! Mr. P works wonders with the garden!
> Junek


Well today I have sat in my chair by the patio doors and watched the weather go mad. Once moment torrential almost horizontal rain and then bright sunshine. It has also been very windy. The garden has had avery good soaking which has pleased Mr P and my rhubard but this low pressure is not good for fm. So instead of my usual therapy of knitting I have sewn 16 poppies :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I completely agree. I blamed myself at first just thinking it was the truth but now I blame him for considering me as worthless and disgusting. Part of the problem of being married to someone like DH and not living up to the part I'm supposed to. :roll:


Oh my dear- don't talk yourself down- think how hard you worked to school both DH and DS- was he being a musical snob perhaps, that you are not also a performing musician- you have so many wonderful qualities- hardly your fault that you are no longer able to sing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Made sense to me-- we are "Rubenesque" in our beauty!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Perhaps there is another connotation in other cultures. Definitely Rubenesque and since God made me, beautiful in His eyes


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Well today I have sat in my chair by the patio doors and watched the weather go mad. Once moment torrential almost horizontal rain and then bright sunshine. It has also been very windy. The garden has had avery good soaking which has pleased Mr P and my rhubard but this low pressure is not good for fm. So instead of my usual therapy of knitting I have sewn 16 poppies :thumbup:


That does sound like the hurricane with the horizontal rain. Glad you are safe but sorry you are hurting.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> That does sound like the hurricane with the horizontal rain. Glad you are safe but sorry you are hurting.


Yes, the weather was all very dramatic. Hopefully it will calm down over the next few days and so will the fm, I just don't have time for it at the moment, far too much to do. x


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear- don't talk yourself down- think how hard you worked to school both DH and DS- was he being a musical snob perhaps, that you are not also a performing musician- you have so many wonderful qualities- hardly your fault that you are no longer able to sing.


Thanks Hon. You are the BEST. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, the weather was all very dramatic. Hopefully it will calm down over the next few days and so will the fm, I just don't have time for it at the moment, far too much to do. x


I sure hope so. Know you have some special times coming up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Look up Martha Stewart's Swiss Chard Quiche...it's the best!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~speaking of CSA...a neighbor is leaving us some Swiss Chard from her recent CSa delivery....I don't know what to do with it. Suggestions?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love SLC -- used to have to travel there quite a bit...Really enjoy walking around the Temple Square area.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...tonight we are in Salt Lake City...on our way back east. I know I have missed loads of stuff...be assured prayers and energies are always on the wing for all in need. Happy celebrations to all...just being around and enjoying the KTP...reason enough for celebration.
> 
> I'll attach a few pictures from today. CA-NV-UT...some dramatic scenery.
> Hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Well today I have sat in my chair by the patio doors and watched the weather go mad. Once moment torrential almost horizontal rain and then bright sunshine. It has also been very windy. The garden has had avery good soaking which has pleased Mr P and my rhubard but this low pressure is not good for fm. So instead of my usual therapy of knitting I have sewn 16 poppies :thumbup:


What are you doing with the poppies?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was teaching our techie support gave us this tip on creating a password.....Pick a suffix...name of site...pick a prefix. Example would be 1234KTPabc.....on another site it might then be 123Ravelryabc. Less to have to remember but then different for every site because of the middle section.


That's a good idea.


----------



## agnescr

hello not been on for a while, struggling with headaches caused by the weird weather,spent 6 hours asleep this afternoon with a migraine,nasty things and am about ready to go back to bed, its as we call it here, blowing a hoolie here been dark since 7pm and I have had enough,will read the TP tomorrow so please slow down ladies and gents or I will never catch up.Group hug an kind thoughts for all x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up again. DD should be home within the next couple of hours. Can't wait to see her. Going to watch the evening news for awhile. TTYL


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Well today I have sat in my chair by the patio doors and watched the weather go mad. Once moment torrential almost horizontal rain and then bright sunshine. It has also been very windy. The garden has had avery good soaking which has pleased Mr P and my rhubard but this low pressure is not good for fm. So instead of my usual therapy of knitting I have sewn 16 poppies :thumbup:


You've sure managed to stay busy to create that many poppies. I hope the wind isn't damaging your beautiful garden!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> hello not been on for a while, struggling with headaches caused by the weird weather,spent 6 hours asleep this afternoon with a migraine,nasty things and am about ready to go back to bed, its as we call it here, blowing a hoolie here been dark since 7pm and I have had enough,will read the TP tomorrow so please slow down ladies and gents or I will never catch up.Group hug an kind thoughts for all x


Sounds like the storm that missed us here on the East Coast of the U.S. has continued across the pond to pound on the British Isles.
Praying your head is soon better. Migraines are, indeed, nasty things!!
Junek


----------



## pacer

What a busy group you folks have been. I have been in and out this weekend. A 3 day weekend feels like a mini-vacation to me. I am almost done with a 3rd pair of mittens. Today, I was helping someone at church and a chest lid came crashing down on my left arm. I iced it this morning, but I have a strong feeling that I will have a nice sized bruise on that arm. Fortunately it missed the hand as I am left handed. It is a bit tender tonight. Matthew was invited out for an end of summer cookout at a dear friend's home tonight so he made a pan of brownies to take with him and one to leave at home. He loves to make brownies but does not eat them. He will be well fed as this family owns the butcher shop we go to. Our meat for KAP will be made especially for us by these people. They told me today to place the order no later than mid September and that will give them plenty of time. I will still talk to the men before then so they will be able to plan accordingly. As I was getting ready to depart, one of the high school boys ran up to me and asked if I wanted a grilled bratwurst. I took him up on the offer and gave it to DH for his dinner tonight and I ate a couple of tomatoes and a bit of Matthew's brownies. I so love home grown tomatoes. My DS#1 brought home a dozen ears of sweet corn yesterday so I will cook them up this week as well. I also made the first salad that Sam posted this week and added celery to it since I needed to use it up. The salad is wonderful. That will be in my lunch tomorrow. 

So happy to hear from Caren and AZ Sticks as well as Machriste. Thinking of all of you and the adventures you are having or planning to have. Wishing you all well.


----------



## nicho

jknappva said:


> The luck runs out when I have the dishes to wash afterwards. But it's so nice to finally leave the cooking decisions to her. After cooking for our family of 6, it's nice not having to make cooking decisions.
> Before she moved in with me, I wasn't eating very well. I've gained almost 20 lb. In the 5 years she's been doing the cooking. But I need those extra lbs. I'd lost a bit.
> Junek


I'd happily do the dishes if someone would cook for me! (But that's cheating as we do have a dishwasher) I agree with you about how nice it is to leave the cooking decisions to someone else. I'd be happy if someone else came up with ideas of what to eat sometimes. I'm a bit over, "Whatever you like." or similar remarks. Just tell me what you would like for a change!


----------



## gagesmom

Just caught up and it is 7:30ish(pm) and I worked 9:30am to 6pm.

So much going on, Hugs and healing prayers to all in need.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Hon. You are the BEST. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

I am so excited. TNS (lin and her husband are meeting us later in the month. I look forward to it so much. This will be the 2nd meetup for Pat and I. We will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and it is 7:30ish(pm) and I worked 9:30am to 6pm.
> 
> So much going on, Hugs and healing prayers to all in need.


Do you have enough hours that you are full-time?

By the way, that sure is a cute hat. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> hello not been on for a while, struggling with headaches caused by the weird weather,spent 6 hours asleep this afternoon with a migraine,nasty things and am about ready to go back to bed, its as we call it here, blowing a hoolie here been dark since 7pm and I have had enough,will read the TP tomorrow so please slow down ladies and gents or I will never catch up.Group hug an kind thoughts for all x


Oh dear, can't have that happening!
I am in for the hug.


----------



## Designer1234

Kansas g-ma said:


> Shutting down my desktop doesn't take me off here-- and I forget to logout most nights.


Actually, I rarely log out. I just turn off the computer. never has caused me any problem. I restart the computer about once a week.


----------



## marlark

kehinkle said:


> Wanted to jump on and say thank you to the ones who commended about my shawl and nails in the last party. The nails had really gotten long and didn't have them trim them at last mani. Should have. Already broke two on my right hand so will probably trim them all today. The gel polish makes it harder to do but won't take it off till next mani. The length makes it harder to knit/crochet so that will be a plus.
> 
> Prayers being said for Alan, Jack, Marianne and anyone else who needs them. Back pain is awful and I know mine was probably from sitting too much along with the strain of pushing the generator back and forth. But am so loving having it and the ac unit. Can run it almost 12 hrs on a gallon of gas.
> 
> Have the legs done on the monkey and joined and the body is 3 out of 5.5" done. Just knitting and reading. Anyone who wants the sock monkey pattern it is from handmade bymegk.blog. Free pattern with pictures. She uses dps but the pattern is written up so you can use any circular knitting you want. Works up fast. I will change the mouth as Katie was adamant about having a red mouth with black across it. Couldn't find the picture or pattern from the one we looked at.
> 
> About time to take Sleepyhead for a walk. Anyone have any idea on how to stop or lessen her shedding. She keeps at it and she will be a hairless chihuahua! My DD tried to blow out her undercoat but she's hates noises. Should have seen her with the handheld vac I bought. She just about scaled the walls of the van.
> 
> Rain has been forecast for today but other than overcast and humidity, no sight yet. Okay, no more stalling. Off I go.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


There is a special comb that is made for thinning undercoat. I can't remember what it is called other than 
a thining comb. I had one given me and I see them in the catalogs for pets and in carol wright and similar.
They work quite well. If I wasn't showing a dog soon I used it. It keeps the tangles down. Marlark


----------



## marlark

It is almost 6:00 pm. Just returned from the kingdom hall. I have so much work I had planned to do,but guess Jah didnot want that anyway. I always feel guilty working on Sun.
I"ll catch up tomorrow as a nurse from Home Care is coming to assess the situation here and see if I can qualify for services once more. I don't understand some of the references anymore. It sure is nice to talk to you all again. It was quite warm today and it was 84 in the bedroom when I got home. I am not getting any knitting accomplished lately. I wake up early 4:00, but can't really move around well until after the sun comes up and chases the fog away.
The dampness keeps my pain level high. I have been falling asleep all during the time I was catching up with you.mmI'm going to go in and lay down. We went out to Farmer Boys and I had a good hamburger on sourdough grilled bread with avacado. MMM! I' check back later. Marlark


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the attitude of your visitor to you as his hostess was appalling.


who said something rude ?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here are some photos of the full moon. Tried to get the reflection in water with the moon but turned out best separately.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos of the full moon. Tried to get the reflection in water with the moon but turned out best separately.


Those are amazing beautifully done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Those are amazing beautifully done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Caren, HI!!!!!!

Thank you so much. Are you going to take any??
The mosquitos sure were out in full force. :shock:

I'm so glad to hear from you. Big Hugs. Did your helper show up?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have to give that a try but using olive oil instead of bacon grease :thumbup:


the grandsons put nutbutter or cream cheese on the stalks and eat it like celery. They really like the coloured ones the best.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> the grandsons put nutbutter or cream cheese on the stalks and eat it like celery. They really like the coloured ones the best.


I never would have thought of that. Hmmmmm, will have to try. Back to my program on Australia after my moon adventure.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

marlark said:


> There is a special comb that is made for thinning undercoat. I can't remember what it is called other than
> a thining comb. I had one given me and I see them in the catalogs for pets and in carol wright and similar.
> They work quite well. If I wasn't showing a dog soon I used it. It keeps the tangles down. Marlark


Don't know if this is what you mean or not but I used a "Furminator" on Buddy and it was wonderful. Pet shops should have it. He loved to have me brush him with it. Cat doesn't like it as well, think it is too heavy for her delicate bones.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I never would have thought of that. Hmmmmm, will have to try. Back to my program on Australia after my moon adventure.


the kids thought of it they thought it was some new kind of celery I had the stocks ready to chop up in the soup.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, HI!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much. Are you going to take any??
> The mosquitos sure were out in full force. :shock:
> 
> I'm so glad to hear from you. Big Hugs. Did your helper show up?


I am heading out in a minute to try to get some it was cloudy a bit ago. mosquitos they are awful here. not surprised at all :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm sure she is equally excited too. What a joy to get to meet each other.

Shirley, when you said you would be moving in Oct. did you mean this Oct. or Oct. 2015?



Designer1234 said:


> I am so excited. TNS (lin and her husband are meeting us later in the month. I look forward to it so much. This will be the 2nd meetup for Pat and I. We will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful pictures...both of them.


Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos of the full moon. Tried to get the reflection in water with the moon but turned out best separately.


----------



## marlark

I envy all of you who have taken such wonderful photographs.
I have nothing to take photos of. I do have some of the photos that they take at the sr ctr. I have to get a battery for my camera and see if it still works. It was a 3.0 I think before the days of digital, but if I read the directions I could use my telephone camera. Betty,my benefactor and friend says she did not attach the printer so that is why I am having trouble printing from the computer,
My prayers for you Lurker, purplefi, AZ and hubby
Pat and hubby and others who are suffering for a brightr painfree tomorrow. Careful June and LurkerSending bubble wrap. Marlark


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> It is almost 6:00 pm. Just returned from the kingdom hall. I have so much work I had planned to do,but guess Jah didnot want that anyway. I always feel guilty working on Sun.
> I"ll catch up tomorrow as a nurse from Home Care is coming to assess the situation here and see if I can qualify for services once more. I don't understand some of the references anymore. It sure is nice to talk to you all again. It was quite warm today and it was 84 in the bedroom when I got home. I am not getting any knitting accomplished lately. I wake up early 4:00, but can't really move around well until after the sun comes up and chases the fog away.
> The dampness keeps my pain level high. I have been falling asleep all during the time I was catching up with you.mmI'm going to go in and lay down. We went out to Farmer Boys and I had a good hamburger on sourdough grilled bread with avacado. MMM! I' check back later. Marlark


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> who said something rude ?


Daralene had a visitor staying overnight- who was appallingly rude about her Rubenesque proportions.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos of the full moon. Tried to get the reflection in water with the moon but turned out best separately.


Far better than my attempt- one day I will upgrade my camera!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> the kids thought of it they thought it was some new kind of celery I had the stocks ready to chop up in the soup.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Far better than my attempt- one day I will upgrade my camera!


 Loved your photo. Was like a diamond shining against the black sky.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> I envy all of you who have taken such wonderful photographs.
> I have nothing to take photos of. I do have some of the photos that they take at the sr ctr. I have to get a battery for my camera and see if it still works. It was a 3.0 I think before the days of digital, but if I read the directions I could use my telephone camera. Betty,my benefactor and friend says she did not attach the printer so that is why I am having trouble printing from the computer,
> My prayers for you Lurker, purplefi, AZ and hubby
> Pat and hubby and others who are suffering for a brightr painfree tomorrow. Careful June and LurkerSending bubble wrap. Marlark


Thank you, dear! I am home from a jaunt with the stroller- by bus this morning- people are being very kind and helpful- just problems when the buses are old- and not built to cope with walking aids- the newer buses with the seats that can be folded up, are excellent- had a window shop around at the emporium, where I source most of my yarns- I like to see colours as I buy them- the last I bought on the internet was quite a shock- it was VERY much darker than it showed on the monitor.
Thanks for the bubble wrap- That is a GOOD IDEA!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Loved your photo. Was like a diamond shining against the black sky.


Just does not have the zooms that you can achieve!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful pictures...both of them.


Thanks Gwen.

Marlark...Just so glad you are back.

Caren...Leave it to the kids. Love the way that snack was discovered.

Designer...How exciting to have another KTP meet-up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just does not have the zooms that you can achieve!


I can do the moon but not the close-ups of the flowers like you. Hopefully someday we will both have a camera that does both. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I can do the moon but not the close-ups of the flowers like you. Hopefully someday we will both have a camera that does both. :wink: :thumbup:


That would be so good!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be so good!


Tonight is supposed to be the meteor showers but they said the light from the moon will lessen the sightings. Think I am too tired to go out and get eaten by mosquitos.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Tonight is supposed to be the meteor showers but they said the light from the moon will lessen the sightings. Think I am too tired to go out and get eaten by mosquitos.


grrrrr to those pesky little critters!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too. Just come and go and don't even know my password anymore.


If I use my iPad for some reason I have to put in my password each time and of course when I access it from somewhere else. But on the computer I never need to password.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Think I would leave the prosciutto out of the penne dish if it is to be vegetarian. It is still vegetarian with butter and cheese, but not vegan. Vegans don't eat dairy products, but the prosciutto is ham so that would definitely be a no for vegetarians, vegans and pescetarians (vegetarians who eat fish.)
> 
> You put so much thought and time into all these recipes and it is so appreciated. You are the BEST. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And therefore Jews and Muslims couldn't eat it either.
Sam does spend a lot of time on it doesn't here. Think he deserves a break.


----------



## darowil

KatyNora said:


> Checking in once again, dear KTP. We are in London now, and the browser on my tablet has decided to quit working, so I'm down to keeping in touch through my smart phone. But I will have a true KTP experience on Tuesday, when I'm excited to be meeting up with Purplefi, London Girl, angelam and one of the Connections ladies for a mini yarn crawl. This phone is driving me nuts so I'll stop now Will have much to report soon. Love you all


I'm so envious- in my favourite country and a yarn crawl with these ladies- do think the term used lady could be applied to Purple? After all I do remember a photo from very early KP days of her and her equally mad cousin sitting in the gutter and I'm not so sure that ladies do this.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And therefore Jews and Muslims couldn't eat it either.
> Sam does spend a lot of time on it doesn't here. Think he deserves a break.


well he does leave for Seattle soon!


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. DH & I were having a discussion about passwords this morning & what a pain in the a-- they are. I have a terrible time remembering,& now it seems they want capitals & numbers in each. I used to use the same thing for all but now & then get notices that you must chane it but can't use what has been used before :roll:
> I usually have to try 2 or 3 before I get it right.
> 
> I have a program on TV just now about Newfoundland, what a beautiful place. Some year we must go. The program is one of the series Canada:Over the Edge, wel worth watching if you can find it.


David has just recently bought something whereby you can access all your passwords from just one. You pick one very complicated passwrod and remember that. To remeber it you do something like make up a phrase you will remember and then only use the first letter of each word or something similar. Haven't yet found out how it works- must find out because the only way I can remember them now is to write them all down-which rather defeats the purpose.
David did say there are free ones around but that this one seemed better. No idea how much he paid.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> well he does leave for Seattle soon!


That was just what I was thinking of when I said it.
Just sent a new email about the Downunder KAP if you haven't seen it.


----------



## darowil

flyty1n said:


> Off to choir practice and then to teach the 9 year olds about the wonderful friendship of Jonathan and David where it says their souls were "knit together" in the Bible. I'm taking some knitting, the legs of the panda bear I'm still working with from the class, to show them the two colors and what knit together looks like. I would love it if some of the kids would ask how to knit.


What a smart way of showing them.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Be curious to know how often I show up as offline- I usually fail to remember to logoff from KP- except when I am going to bed. Which OS do you have on the laptop, Kaye?


I never log off. Don't know whether it is that bein gof the computer takes you offline or don't have any KP pages open.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That was just what I was thinking of when I said it.
> Just sent a new email about the Downunder KAP if you haven't seen it.


Yes! I have read it- but need to make a phone call, before I get back to you about it!


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> I'd happily do the dishes if someone would cook for me! (But that's cheating as we do have a dishwasher) I agree with you about how nice it is to leave the cooking decisions to someone else. I'd be happy if someone else came up with ideas of what to eat sometimes. I'm a bit over, "Whatever you like." or similar remarks. Just tell me what you would like for a change!


I feel the same sometimes- but at least it means they don't complain about what they get (well mine doesn't he appreciates almost everything I cook). Well I do get suggestions when I ask him- usually lasanga and cheesecake or a 15 course banquet! Neither of which he seriously expects, though he does love both lasagne and cheesecake.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I am so excited. TNS (lin and her husband are meeting us later in the month. I look forward to it so much. This will be the 2nd meetup for Pat and I. We will let you know how it goes!


How exciting for you. Thats one advantage of being near a place people go to visit.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I have read it- but need to make a phone call, before I get back to you about it!


No rush at all- we don't need to do much about it. Other than maybe the Alpaca Shop.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> I am so excited. TNS (lin and her husband are meeting us later in the month. I look forward to it so much. This will be the 2nd meetup for Pat and I. We will let you know how it goes!


You're not the only ones to be getting excited! I might even see your current avatar 'in the flesh'. Is this the Three sisters??


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos of the full moon. Tried to get the reflection in water with the moon but turned out best separately.


These are lovely, especially the Japanese style one. Thank you.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, dear! I am home from a jaunt with the stroller- by bus this morning- people are being very kind and helpful- just problems when the buses are old- and not built to cope with walking aids- the newer buses with the seats that can be folded up, are excellent- had a window shop around at the emporium, where I source most of my yarns- I like to see colours as I buy them- the last I bought on the internet was quite a shock- it was VERY much darker than it showed on the monitor.
> Thanks for the bubble wrap- That is a GOOD IDEA!


So glad you've had a successful outing, hope you aren't feeling achey now. Have a big hug just in case. We will be off to UK in a couple of hours, and DD has decided she needs some new walking boots/ shoes so have to do a quick shop before final packing! So, I'm off to get her moving now. The excitement levels here are rising, off to Canada on Wed.


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> So glad you've had a successful outing, hope you aren't feeling achey now. Have a big hug just in case. We will be off to UK in a couple of hours, and DD has decided she needs some new walking boots/ shoes so have to do a quick shop before final packing! So, I'm off to get her moving now. The excitement levels here are rising, off to Canada on Wed.


Have a wonderful trip. How I envy you! I'm so pleased that you are able to meet up with Shirley and Pat. Safe travels.


----------



## RookieRetiree

angelam said:


> Have a wonderful trip. How I envy you! I'm so pleased that you are able to meet up with Shirley and Pat. Safe travels.


Yes, TNS and family -- have a wonderful trip; I know you'll enjoy meeting Shirley and Pat!


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> So glad you've had a successful outing, hope you aren't feeling achey now. Have a big hug just in case. We will be off to UK in a couple of hours, and DD has decided she needs some new walking boots/ shoes so have to do a quick shop before final packing! So, I'm off to get her moving now. The excitement levels here are rising, off to Canada on Wed.


Have a lovely rip and keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, TNS and family -- have a wonderful trip; I know you'll enjoy meeting Shirley and Pat!


Yay, have a fantastic time.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> So glad you've had a successful outing, hope you aren't feeling achey now. Have a big hug just in case. We will be off to UK in a couple of hours, and DD has decided she needs some new walking boots/ shoes so have to do a quick shop before final packing! So, I'm off to get her moving now. The excitement levels here are rising, off to Canada on Wed.


I think I grip the stroller too tightly- I am a bit achey- I was worried about it getting away from me- but the braking system is good. Thanks so much for the hug! Hope you managed to get the boots for DD.
Your trip is very close!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness- the Tea Party world is getting back to normal- Caren has posted Coffee and a view!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Awww, that's lovely! A picture just for Seth!


Oh gosh that boy is CUTE! He is growing up fast.


----------



## marlark

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if this is what you mean or not but I used a "Furminator" on Buddy and it was wonderful. Pet shops should have it. He loved to have me brush him with it. Cat doesn't like it as well, think it is too heavy for her delicate bones.


The one I was thinking of was advertised on "tv infomercial and resembled a dull knife. Drawing through the hair or fur would cause thining which then allowed the fur to thin. We used it on the bitches after puppies or at the end of the show season when it wasn't imperative to maintain coat for shows. Its called a stripping knife. I believe.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Have thought of that.
> Does the way I worded it make sense?
> 
> I'm here! Got distracted thinking about driving to Goulburn. Wondering whether to make a trip through Victoria- Kathy probably won't make Goulburn and I could vist her, go into Melborne and vist my MIL (especially as I will have Maryanne who would love to see Nanny), then make my way up there via two large woolen mills (one spin their own yarn and sell it, the other I'm not sure but they do have a lot of cheap yarn online which I am going to order some of). Then maybe to see David's sister on the way to Canberra to spend a few days with my brother before going to Goulburn (only an hour away) and then home with one overnight stay.
> Need to think it through more but it sounds doable.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am taking the approach, that if it is the price I pay to keep a healthy brain- then I am prepared to pay that price.
> I think another group hug is called for!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all at the KTP))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 :thumbup: I am in...


----------



## marlark

Laid down last night and woke up at llopm thinking it was AM. Now it is about 4o pm and ive been up since 3:3O. tHE keyboard on this computer is compressed into a smaller space and my fingers don't automatically return to the correct home row and its usually my right had that is off. The one that I can't really feel very well. I wonder how long it will take for me to adjust. Think of me this morning. The practical nurse is coming to evaluate my situation to help me avoid going to the doctor so much. I sincerely hope that they give me some assistance. Marlark.


----------



## marlark

Does anyone else sometimes not find the jump box at the top and bottom of the box on the right side of page. I get tired of having to punch it over and over to get to the correct page. Marlark.


----------



## Normaedern

Marlark, prayers and {{{{{hugs}}}} for you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I think Luke gets cuter every time you post pictures.
> 
> Purple, Caren & Carol thanks for sharing the great photos.
> 
> Daralene, after your comments I'm going to check out the lace party.
> 
> Dreary here today & cool, 17C/62F supposed to get better, hot for the rest of the week. DH wants to go back to the lake for a couple more days.I'm not keen to go today, too cold.


17c is a bit on the cool side for the middle of Summer. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning ladies!


----------



## sugarsugar

page 36.... bedtime


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am in...


 :thumbup: for another group hug!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Marlark, prayers and {{{{{hugs}}}} for you.


ditto


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:



> Yay, have a fantastic time.


Just to echo what others have said, TNS, safe and fun trip.

Sugar, I keep forgetting to comment on Serena-- she is such a charming baby and I love the pix.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

marlark said:


> Does anyone else sometimes not find the jump box at the top and bottom of the box on the right side of page. I get tired of having to punch it over and over to get to the correct page. Marlark.


If you mean after making a comment, I discovered that hitting the "back" arrow at the very top of the screen (outside KTP) will take me back to this comment box and a second hit will take me back to where I was. And I understand about the jump box, has been missing a few times, just pg at a time.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> So glad you've had a successful outing, hope you aren't feeling achey now. Have a big hug just in case. We will be off to UK in a couple of hours, and DD has decided she needs some new walking boots/ shoes so have to do a quick shop before final packing! So, I'm off to get her moving now. The excitement levels here are rising, off to Canada on Wed.


So soon- have a wonderful time. Not long to get DD some walking boots! Would have been helpful earlier.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I am so excited. TNS (lin and her husband are meeting us later in the month. I look forward to it so much. This will be the 2nd meetup for Pat and I. We will let you know how it goes!


Seems like a lot of our members have headed your way this year!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos of the full moon. Tried to get the reflection in water with the moon but turned out best separately.


Those are beautiful!!


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos of the full moon. Tried to get the reflection in water with the moon but turned out best separately.


Thank you for the lovely pictures of the moon. You have a great vantage point!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I completely agree. I blamed myself at first just thinking it was the truth but now I blame him for considering me as worthless and disgusting. Part of the problem of being married to someone like DH and not living up to the part I'm supposed to. :roll:


Well, personally, I don't think that anyone else has a right to have an opinion on the part you are supposed to live up to, as long as you and DH are happy, and even if you weren't, it's none of their business anyway. And we think you are just right the way you are. Hugs!!!!!!
Oops, Ryssa just found a kitty to chase, and it went over the baby gate, now she's quietly woofing at it. :roll: lol


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Perhaps there is another connotation in other cultures. Definitely Rubenesque and since God made me, beautiful in His eyes


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, personally, I don't think that anyone else has a right to have an opinion on the part you are supposed to live up to, as long as you and DH are happy, and even if you weren't, it's none of their business anyway. And we think you are just right the way you are. Hugs!!!!!!
> Oops, Ryssa just found a kitty to chase, and it went over the baby gate, now she's quietly woofing at it. :roll: lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> So glad you've had a successful outing, hope you aren't feeling achey now. Have a big hug just in case. We will be off to UK in a couple of hours, and DD has decided she needs some new walking boots/ shoes so have to do a quick shop before final packing! So, I'm off to get her moving now. The excitement levels here are rising, off to Canada on Wed.


Safe and happy travels for you and your family. I love sharing everyone's trips through pictures. I hope you can post some for us.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I' all caught up except for maybe a couple of pages in the middle of the beginning somewhere, but it's as close as I'm going to get I think. 
Hope everyone has a great day, David will be home today, think he'll work in the yard and go fishing, Marla and I have to go pay a few bills and then we promised my Aunt a pedicure, her first ever, so that will be relaxing, then we have to take the pups to the groomers this afternoon for their first grooming session, I brush Ryssa every day so that she gets used to that, but we want them to get used to being handled and clipped and all by others too. Marla and I have clipped poodles many times but the girl we are going to is really good and we would rather have them done professonally a time or 2 before we start doing it. 
Hugs and healing thoughts to any who need them, well the hugs even if you don't need them, a good hug is always a good thing.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I grip the stroller too tightly- I am a bit achey- I was worried about it getting away from me- but the braking system is good. Thanks so much for the hug! Hope you managed to get the boots for DD.
> Your trip is very close!


I hope your aches soon diminish. Glad you were able to get out. Having the help getting around is a Godsend!
Hugs, dear one,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning. Things are very quiet at my house. I have the whole week to do as I please -- while the cats away kind of thing. We heard from the fisherman (DH + 2 brothers and a very good friend) from up in Ontario and they are having a ball. My SIL and I had a great time at the Stitches MW Show...loved the classes on knitting beaded bracelets (Betsy Hershberg and then the phony cables (twisted and wrapped stitches) with Lily Chin. Both were very good. I didn't make the Saturday class which was crochet patterns to join afghan squares, etc. -- the kale/walnut salad the night before had me staying close to my bathroom Sat. morning.

We thought there were fewer vendors and people--but others thought differently so it's just a matter of perspective. We got to feel some wonderful yarns -- the qivuit was $108 for a ball of 218 yards...it didn't make it into my cart, but still felt wonderful. We bought some bison blend yarn instead for $20 (last day sales price) that is supposed to be nearly as warm and is super wash. I have a lovely vest pattern to make out of that yarn. I couldn't pass up some yummy sock yarn...new to the market -- Mrs. Crosby yarns. Who'd believe there's enough market for yet another brand of yarn -- but this one is getting high marks from all the vendors we talked to about it so had to try it out for myself. My SIL got all set up with her first set of interchangeable needles (chose to go with the Karbonz) so we'll have plenty of knitting dates in the future...starting tomorrow. I'm headed out to her place in Crystal Lake to go through the different cast ons and bind offs and to share the best resource websites. She'll be watching her DGS -- he's been doing just great since being out of the hospital. The parents are leery of daycare for him just yet so SIL is Gramma sitting.

Met some wonderful people at the MW Stitches Show--I still think our community of knitters and crocheters is the best--next year, DSIL and I plan on going to the fashion show and stay for the slumber party. It will be our version of a knitting cruise. I just saw an advertisement about Ann Budd leading a knitting cruise to New Zealand and Australia...don't think I'll ever afford one of those:http://www.craftcruises.com/cruise.php?brand=Knitting Cruises&cruise_name=Australia & New Zealand&cruise_line=Holland America Line&cruise_ship=ms Oosterdam&dep_date=2015-03-22&cruise=107


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> Laid down last night and woke up at llopm thinking it was AM. Now it is about 4o pm and ive been up since 3:3O. tHE keyboard on this computer is compressed into a smaller space and my fingers don't automatically return to the correct home row and its usually my right had that is off. The one that I can't really feel very well. I wonder how long it will take for me to adjust. Think of me this morning. The practical nurse is coming to evaluate my situation to help me avoid going to the doctor so much. I sincerely hope that they give me some assistance. Marlark.


I'm praying the nurse's visit will help you. Sometimes I wonder about their so-called guidelines for help!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning ladies!


Good morning, Gwen! You're up bright and early this Monday morning.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I' all caught up except for maybe a couple of pages in the middle of the beginning somewhere, but it's as close as I'm going to get I think.
> Hope everyone has a great day, David will be home today, think he'll work in the yard and go fishing, Marla and I have to go pay a few bills and then we promised my Aunt a pedicure, her first ever, so that will be relaxing, then we have to take the pups to the groomers this afternoon for their first grooming session, I brush Ryssa every day so that she gets used to that, but we want them to get used to being handled and clipped and all by others too. Marla and I have clipped poodles many times but the girl we are going to is really good and we would rather have them done professonally a time or 2 before we start doing it.
> Hugs and healing thoughts to any who need them, well the hugs even if you don't need them, a good hug is always a good thing.


Someone suggested clipping Ringo- I was horrified can't of worse than a corgi clipped! I fully agree about hugs.
Does David return his fish- or do you get some for the pantry!?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I hope your aches soon diminish. Glad you were able to get out. Having the help getting around is a Godsend!
> Hugs, dear one,
> Junek


It is indeed- Hugs to you, too June!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I'm so envious- in my favourite country and a yarn crawl with these ladies- do think the term used lady could be applied to Purple? After all I do remember a photo from very early KP days of her and her equally mad cousin sitting in the gutter and I'm not so sure that ladies do this.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> These are lovely, especially the Japanese style one. Thank you.


Thank you. Mine too. Have a wonderful trip and so glad you can meet up with Designer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

marlark said:


> Laid down last night and woke up at llopm thinking it was AM. Now it is about 4o pm and ive been up since 3:3O. tHE keyboard on this computer is compressed into a smaller space and my fingers don't automatically return to the correct home row and its usually my right had that is off. The one that I can't really feel very well. I wonder how long it will take for me to adjust. Think of me this morning. The practical nurse is coming to evaluate my situation to help me avoid going to the doctor so much. I sincerely hope that they give me some assistance. Marlark.


Hope you can get what is needed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So important.

Yes, I get tired of trying to get to the top to put in the page.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you mean after making a comment, I discovered that hitting the "back" arrow at the very top of the screen (outside KTP) will take me back to this comment box and a second hit will take me back to where I was. And I understand about the jump box, has been missing a few times, just pg at a time.


Oh yes, forgot. I do that all the time. Use the back arrow up by where the www.knittingparadise.com is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you June and Kaye re: the pictures of the moon. Yes, I especially wanted to see this moon as it is the closest to the earth all year. Looked up what time it would be rising and went out specifically to see it low on the horizon. Had to do a little driving to get to the top of the hill as it was blocked and then drove to the golf course to get the reflection on the pond. There was another couple who had come specifically to see the moon too.


----------



## Normaedern

*Rookie* that was a wonderful tour you gave us. I am glad you had a great weekend. The cruise looks wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Luv. I hadn't meant to bring it up again, just that Julie and I got talking about our lovely curvaceous qualities and when she mentioned it, off I went. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm fine though. I really don't want to be high society anyway. I am who I am and friends with people from anywhere as long as they want to be friends and are nice people. That's what I love about here.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> The 'Super moon' a few minutes ago.


~~~Hey...we had one of those, too! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> I just chop up the stalks and cook in very little water for a few minutes and then throw in the leaves at the last minute to just wilt them. :thumbup:


~~~Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza

machriste wrote:
AZ, good to be home, isn't it? I hope that Alan's surgery goes smoothly and that the results make his (and your) life better. It's been a long haul. There certainly can be some relief in learning at least some of what's going on, needed and there being a plan to help the situation. Sending you warm hugs.

MC



sugarsugar said:


> From me too... have also sent a PM


~~~Ditto from me, too...comforting hugs and gazillions of good wishes for both of you!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I like to stew the sliced stalks with some tomato and garlic- wilt the torn leaves, separately- with pepper- now-a-days- always used to use a little butter before fats became an issue.


~~~How long do you stew the stems?


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds so good.
> 
> I use it raw in salads, on top of spaghetti with sauce, as greens and beans (use veggie broth but most use chicken), in my veggie lasagna as a layer. I think it has such a lovely flavor. A slight tang. I'm thinking Julies tomato and garlic with the stalks and leaves together with the beans added in is making me hungry. I like to use white beans. Mmmmm


~~~Good ideas....thanks!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Carol, the photos are great and I especially love the one of the storms over the mountains. So much fun seeing the landscapes as you are traveling. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~It has been very interesting to see the different landscapes. Last evening coming into Cheyenne, there were some soft hills covered in grass (I think)....the way the sun was shining it looked like green velvet! The pictures didn't show that but it was very striking! A nice change from the w-i-d-e w-i-d-e spaces of southern Wyoming! We saw almost no trees and even fewer houses and people. Toward the eastern end of the state we saw a lot of cattle...mostly black. Around Laramie we saw a few alpacas. Wondered where the LYS was! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> Love it! Just saute it in a bit of olive oil with some garlic and salt and pepper. It's also good creamed like spinach (i always grate a little nutmeg in,) and it's also good sliced into ribbons and added to a Tuscan white bean soup like Ribolita (there are tons of recipes for this on the internet.) Unlike kale, the stems are very edible. I usually slice them off and start them for a bit before I add the leafy parts.


~~~this sounds good, too! I may have to buy some more! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

marlark said:


> Remove thhe leafy portion and discard spine and then cook as spinach using the leafy parts. Cook as above and I use lemon on the finished product or use in pasta, casaroles,as
> as a vegetable, or in egg dishes . Marlark


~~~Good ideas, too....with eggs sounds yummy! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Things are very quiet at my house. I have the whole week to do as I please -- while the cats away kind of thing. We heard from the fisherman (DH + 2 brothers and a very good friend) from up in Ontario and they are having a ball. My SIL and I had a great time at the Stitches MW Show...loved the classes on knitting beaded bracelets (Betsy Hershberg and then the phony cables (twisted and wrapped stitches) with Lily Chin. Both were very good. I didn't make the Saturday class which was crochet patterns to join afghan squares, etc. -- the kale/walnut salad the night before had me staying close to my bathroom Sat. morning.
> 
> We thought there were fewer vendors and people--but others thought differently so it's just a matter of perspective. We got to feel some wonderful yarns -- the qivuit was $108 for a ball of 218 yards...it didn't make it into my cart, but still felt wonderful. We bought some bison blend yarn instead for $20 (last day sales price) that is supposed to be nearly as warm and is super wash. I have a lovely vest pattern to make out of that yarn. I couldn't pass up some yummy sock yarn...new to the market -- Mrs. Crosby yarns. Who'd believe there's enough market for yet another brand of yarn -- but this one is getting high marks from all the vendors we talked to about it so had to try it out for myself. My SIL got all set up with her first set of interchangeable needles (chose to go with the Karbonz) so we'll have plenty of knitting dates in the future...starting tomorrow. I'm headed out to her place in Crystal Lake to go through the different cast ons and bind offs and to share the best resource websites. She'll be watching her DGS -- he's been doing just great since being out of the hospital. The parents are leery of daycare for him just yet so SIL is Gramma sitting.
> 
> Met some wonderful people at the MW Stitches Show--I still think our community of knitters and crocheters is the best--next year, DSIL and I plan on going to the fashion show and stay for the slumber party. It will be our version of a knitting cruise. I just saw an advertisement about Ann Budd leading a knitting cruise to New Zealand and Australia...don't think I'll ever afford one of those:http://www.craftcruises.com/cruise.php?brand=Knitting Cruises&cruise_name=Australia & New Zealand&cruise_line=Holland America Line&cruise_ship=ms Oosterdam&dep_date=2015-03-22&cruise=107


Ooh, sounds like a great week, and it sounds like you had a fabulous time at Stitches MW, Marla and I have to get signed up today for our Fiber Arts Fair in Scottsbluff in September or we won't get into the classes we want. 
Enjoy!!
I'd love to do a knitting cruise also, and to NZ and Aussie would be fabulous, but unless I play and win the lottery, probably not happening here either.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> I use a bit of bacon grease and some onions, stir-fry the stems just a little bit, add torn leaves and stir-fry until just wilted. Lovely.


~~~Mmmmmm....I now have a Swiss Chard cookbook! I like all of these ideas. Can't wait ti try them! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am taking the approach, that if it is the price I pay to keep a healthy brain- then I am prepared to pay that price.
> I think another group hug is called for!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all at the KTP))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~~~Hugs back atcha'! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure you'll enjoy it as much as we did.....we were a tad intimidated to be in Lily Chan's class, but it was wonderful and she went through things beautifully.



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, sounds like a great week, and it sounds like you had a fabulous time at Stitches MW, Marla and I have to get signed up today for our Fiber Arts Fair in Scottsbluff in September or we won't get into the classes we want.
> Enjoy!!
> I'd love to do a knitting cruise also, and to NZ and Aussie would be fabulous, but unless I play and win the lottery, probably not happening here either.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone suggested clipping Ringo- I was horrified can't of worse than a corgi clipped! I fully agree about hugs.
> Does David return his fish- or do you get some for the pantry!?


 :shock: Oh my, clipping a corgi, isn't there a law against that? I can't imagine anyone thinking that was a good idea, wow. 
Ryssa is trying to fly, so if there are some interesting words, spelling, or punctuation, it's because she's practicing flying across the couch into my arms. lol
David mostly does catch and release, but if he were to get a good trout, he'd bring it home for dinner.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Luv. I hadn't meant to bring it up again, just that Julie and I got talking about our lovely curvaceous qualities and when she mentioned it, off I went. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm fine though. I really don't want to be high society anyway. I am who I am and friends with people from anywhere as long as they want to be friends and are nice people. That's what I love about here.


 I know, just felt compelled to comment. 
I think high society would be very boring.  And we have so much more fun. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy it as much as we did.....we were a tad intimidated to be in Lily Chan's class, but it was wonderful and she went through things beautifully.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How long do you stew the stems?


Approximately 20 minutes- the leaves take 5 minutes max, normally.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, sounds like a great week, and it sounds like you had a fabulous time at Stitches MW, Marla and I have to get signed up today for our Fiber Arts Fair in Scottsbluff in September or we won't get into the classes we want.
> Enjoy!!
> I'd love to do a knitting cruise also, and to NZ and Aussie would be fabulous, but unless I play and win the lottery, probably not happening here either.


I have given up on even dreaming of winning Lotto- I just know I can't afford to squander any money! I did not get one- even for my birthday this year- I still look to see what it has jackpotted up to, though.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hugs back atcha'! :thumbup:


Thanks so much!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh my, clipping a corgi, isn't there a law against that? I can't imagine anyone thinking that was a good idea, wow.
> Ryssa is trying to fly, so if there are some interesting words, spelling, or punctuation, it's because she's practicing flying across the couch into my arms. lol
> David mostly does catch and release, but if he were to get a good trout, he'd bring it home for dinner.


The extraordinary thing is, on reflection I think it was his breeder who suggested it-no way not ever- and besides this last summer he was lying out in the sun- to get more of it! 
Oh Ryssa! I do recall when that role was taken by your Sphynx!
I am glad David brings home meals, sometimes!
My brother Alastair is a great fisherman- his latest boat is called 'Dad's Money' because it was inherited out of my Dad's Estate when that was distributed. Ringo is part of my equivalent.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Things are very quiet at my house. I have the whole week to do as I please -- while the cats away kind of thing. We heard from the fisherman (DH + 2 brothers and a very good friend) from up in Ontario and they are having a ball. My SIL and I had a great time at the Stitches MW Show...loved the classes on knitting beaded bracelets (Betsy Hershberg and then the phony cables (twisted and wrapped stitches) with Lily Chin. Both were very good. I didn't make the Saturday class which was crochet patterns to join afghan squares, etc. -- the kale/walnut salad the night before had me staying close to my bathroom Sat. morning.
> 
> We thought there were fewer vendors and people--but others thought differently so it's just a matter of perspective. We got to feel some wonderful yarns -- the qivuit was $108 for a ball of 218 yards...it didn't make it into my cart, but still felt wonderful. We bought some bison blend yarn instead for $20 (last day sales price) that is supposed to be nearly as warm and is super wash. I have a lovely vest pattern to make out of that yarn. I couldn't pass up some yummy sock yarn...new to the market -- Mrs. Crosby yarns. Who'd believe there's enough market for yet another brand of yarn -- but this one is getting high marks from all the vendors we talked to about it so had to try it out for myself. My SIL got all set up with her first set of interchangeable needles (chose to go with the Karbonz) so we'll have plenty of knitting dates in the future...starting tomorrow. I'm headed out to her place in Crystal Lake to go through the different cast ons and bind offs and to share the best resource websites. She'll be watching her DGS -- he's been doing just great since being out of the hospital. The parents are leery of daycare for him just yet so SIL is Gramma sitting.
> 
> Met some wonderful people at the MW Stitches Show--I still think our community of knitters and crocheters is the best--next year, DSIL and I plan on going to the fashion show and stay for the slumber party. It will be our version of a knitting cruise. I just saw an advertisement about Ann Budd leading a knitting cruise to New Zealand and Australia...don't think I'll ever afford one of those:http://www.craftcruises.com/cruise.php?brand=Knitting Cruises&cruise_name=Australia & New Zealand&cruise_line=Holland America Line&cruise_ship=ms Oosterdam&dep_date=2015-03-22&cruise=107


How absolutely wonderful that you got to take those classes. :thumbup: Can't wait to hear about how you do the bracelets. Thanks for the links on the cruises. I couldn't pull up the price so I know it is really expensive. Would certainly be fun though, but they would have to hold up the cruise to give me time to meet Julie. :wink: AND our Australian mates.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> So soon- have a wonderful time. Not long to get DD some walking boots! Would have been helpful earlier.


Re our Canadian trip - thank you everyone who is wishing us a wonderful holiday. And yes, Darowil, DD did really leave it to the last possible minute to get a pair of boots. She has her well-worn-in old ones at her Uni flat, and says that they smell so strongly of sheep that she didn't think we would appreciate her wearing them. (She wore them during lambing this year and the previous one). She's got the same boots as me but in her size, so as mine were immediately comfortable and quite light to wear she may get away with wearing brand new boots. We won't be doing particularly long or strenuous hikes as I can no longer attempt them. I will try to keep in contact but know that there will be times when the internet isn't available. I'm so excited, and especially looking forward to meeting Shirley and Pat too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Re our Canadian trip - thank you everyone who is wishing us a wonderful holiday. And yes, Darowil, DD did really leave it to the last possible minute to get a pair of boots. She has her well-worn-in old ones at her Uni flat, and says that they smell so strongly of sheep that she didn't think we would appreciate her wearing them. (She wore them during lambing this year and the previous one). She's got the same boots as me but in her size, so as mine were immediately comfortable and quite light to wear she may get away with wearing brand new boots. We won't be doing particularly long or strenuous hikes as I can no longer attempt them. I will try to keep in contact but know that there will be times when the internet isn't available. I'm so excited, and especially looking forward to meeting Shirley and Pat too.


Glad your DD has a solution to the boot problem with your help. What an interesting life she leads. Well, you too. If she helps with lambing, does she ever get any wool later when they do the shearing of the adults?
Again, safe travels and wonderful time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know...nice to dream of going as a US contingent and then meeting up with our NZ and Australian friends before getting back on the ship to come back.



Cashmeregma said:


> How absolutely wonderful that you got to take those classes. :thumbup: Can't wait to hear about how you do the bracelets. Thanks for the links on the cruises. I couldn't pull up the price so I know it is really expensive. Would certainly be fun though, but they would have to hold up the cruise to give me time to meet Julie. :wink: AND our Australian mates.


----------



## Sorlenna

I found an error in the project...and will need to frog about 30 rows to fix it (yes, I know about the dropping of the stitch and fixing it from there but that's not going to happen with this pattern). Sigh. I think it's going in time out for a while.

Other than that, a fairly quiet day so far, just the usual stuff. Have to go out and fill the bin with tree/yard stuff again this week, but I enjoy that. 

The clouds covered the moon last night, but I know it was bright because the clouds had that weird backlit glow they get--might see it tonight, and I am NOT complaining about clouds. We are actually making a dent in the drought this year. 

Happy trails to all who are traveling--be safe and have a blast. Healing thoughts to all in need and blessings & hugs.


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad your DD has a solution to the boot problem with your help. What an interesting life she leads. Well, you too. If she helps with lambing, does she ever get any wool later when they do the shearing of the adults?
> Again, safe travels and wonderful time.


No wool I'm afraid. The farm she helped out at breeds Texels, which are really intended to be a meat breed, not sure what their wool goes for but it would not be as fine as merino. She did the first stint as part of her requirements on her Veterinary course, but was asked back this lambing season as the farmer was pleased to have her, and she got paid plus board and lodging with his parents. This is why she hasn't had many holidays, as most of the 'time off' from formal study is taken up with compulsory work experience. Next year it will involve a lot more work directly with veterinary practices, laboratories and vet hospitals, so she may not do more lambing for a few years.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I found an error in the project...and will need to frog about 30 rows to fix it (yes, I know about the dropping of the stitch and fixing it from there but that's not going to happen with this pattern). Sigh. I think it's going in time out for a while.
> 
> Other than that, a fairly quiet day so far, just the usual stuff. Have to go out and fill the bin with tree/yard stuff again this week, but I enjoy that.
> 
> The clouds covered the moon last night, but I know it was bright because the clouds had that weird backlit glow they get--might see it tonight, and I am NOT complaining about clouds. We are actually making a dent in the drought this year.
> 
> Happy trails to all who are traveling--be safe and have a blast. Healing thoughts to all in need and blessings & hugs.


Sorry to hear the mistake is so far back. Yes, sometimes the pattern hinders and also iso far back. Sure do understand the Time Out.

Glad to hear there is a dent in the drought. Watching the Australian series I see that the desert used to be all water. Amazing how things change.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> No wool I'm afraid. The farm she helped out at breeds Texels, which are really intended to be a meat breed, not sure what their wool goes for but it would not be as fine as merino. She did the first stint as part of her requirements on her Veterinary course, but was asked back this lambing season as the farmer was pleased to have her, and she got paid plus board and lodging with his parents. This is why she hasn't had many holidays, as most of the 'time off' from formal study is taken up with compulsory work experience. Next year it will involve a lot more work directly with veterinary practices, laboratories and vet hospitals, so she may not do more lambing for a few years.


We will have our very own All Things Great & Small with time, but I'm sure her learning experiences are all encompassing and very, very interesting. Lambing must have been really something and can see why the boots smell like sheep. Sure will be good for her to have a vacation.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> How absolutely wonderful that you got to take those classes. :thumbup: Can't wait to hear about how you do the bracelets. Thanks for the links on the cruises. I couldn't pull up the price so I know it is really expensive. Would certainly be fun though, but they would have to hold up the cruise to give me time to meet Julie. :wink: AND our Australian mates.


That would be such a wonderful treat!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I know...nice to dream of going as a US contingent and then meeting up with our NZ and Australian friends before getting back on the ship to come back.


And WHEN you get here- I will be there waiting at the Harbour- or Airport!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are you doing with the poppies?


My WI is making a display for a memorial for Rememberance Day.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> You've sure managed to stay busy to create that many poppies. I hope the wind isn't damaging your beautiful garden!
> Junek


The garden has survived the wind andall the rain has soaked in and now it is sunshine again, but I see dark clouds lurking!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Everyone did such a great job with suggestions for how to cook chard (which we have just eaten, but I simply steam it), that I venture to ask for suggestions for chilli peppers. Bill bought a single plant in the spring and it has really thrived, so that now we have about a dozen ripe or nearly ripe chillis waiting to be eaten. I have sometimes bought these in the past, but now I cannot remember what the recipes were for which I used them, or indeed, despite having a whole library of cookery books, even find any new recipes to try.

I know I can rely upon the KTP crew to come to the rescue here, so over to you!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> The garden has survived the wind andall the rain has soaked in and now it is sunshine again, but I see dark clouds lurking!


Glad there was no damage. Hope the dark clouds looming don't drop too much rain or bring a lot of wind.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just got a baby gate myself to keep Sydney from chasing cat in my craft room....LOL



Poledra65 said:


> Well, personally, I don't think that anyone else has a right to have an opinion on the part you are supposed to live up to, as long as you and DH are happy, and even if you weren't, it's none of their business anyway. And we think you are just right the way you are. Hugs!!!!!!
> Oops, Ryssa just found a kitty to chase, and it went over the baby gate, now she's quietly woofing at it. :roll: lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes but then about an hour later pain meds knocked me out and I slept and slept and slept...LOL Now to get busy again...LOL


jknappva said:


> Good morning, Gwen! You're up bright and early this Monday morning.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

The obvious would be chilli....but there are also salsa recipes, Chinese recipes and Thai recipes where they can be used. I know there are kinds of chili peppers and each has their own hotness scale. Here's a website that might be helpful.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203438311151901&set=vb.1636358788&type=2&theater



Kathleendoris said:


> Everyone did such a great job with suggestions for how to cook chard (which we have just eaten, but I simply steam it), that I venture to ask for suggestions for chilli peppers. Bill bought a single plant in the spring and it has really thrived, so that now we have about a dozen ripe or nearly ripe chillis waiting to be eaten. I have sometimes bought these in the past, but now I cannot remember what the recipes were for which I used them, or indeed, despite having a whole library of cookery books, even find any new recipes to try.
> 
> I know I can rely upon the KTP crew to come to the rescue here, so over to you!


----------



## master of none

TNS, reading of your DD's experiences reminds me of one of my favorite authors, James Harriot. I believe he was a Highland Vet. who was able to bring his stories to life for me just through the way he wrote.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, beautiful pics of super moon. Maya and I got to see it last night. Looked so large. I am appalled at you being insulted. You are one of the kinds and wonderful woman I know and I am honored to call you my friend.
Overslept. Hurting this morning so Al slapped lidocaine patch on my scapula. It was 9a.m. And 84 degrees when we went out. Hope to go to gym and walk on treadmill this afternoon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And WHEN you get here- I will be there waiting at the Harbour- or Airport!


Have a passport ready, we might hide you in our yarn stash.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Everyone did such a great job with suggestions for how to cook chard (which we have just eaten, but I simply steam it), that I venture to ask for suggestions for chilli peppers. Bill bought a single plant in the spring and it has really thrived, so that now we have about a dozen ripe or nearly ripe chillis waiting to be eaten. I have sometimes bought these in the past, but now I cannot remember what the recipes were for which I used them, or indeed, despite having a whole library of cookery books, even find any new recipes to try.
> 
> I know I can rely upon the KTP crew to come to the rescue here, so over to you!


Slice and fry amount you want to put on top of aglio olio.
Mash some up and put in olive oil. some vinegar and garlic with salt and make your own hot past to use on things. (samba oolek style)
Chilis for chili.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a baby gate myself to keep Sydney from chasing cat in my craft room....LOL


Wonder how long that will hold him. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes but then about an hour later pain meds knocked me out and I slept and slept and slept...LOL Now to get busy again...LOL


Gwen, where are you hurting? :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma

master of none said:


> TNS, reading of your DD's experiences reminds me of one of my favorite authors, James Harriot. I believe he was a Highland Vet. who was able to bring his stories to life for me just through the way he wrote.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Exactly, Me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, beautiful pics of super moon. Maya and I got to see it last night. Looked so large. I am appalled at you being insulted. You are one of the kinds and wonderful woman I know and I am honored to call you my friend.
> Overslept. Hurting this morning so Al slapped lidocaine patch on my scapula. It was 9a.m. And 84 degrees when we went out. Hope to go to gym and walk on treadmill this afternoon.


Thanks so much. It is the same thing as last KTP. Just that Julie and I got talking and it came up again. I'm fine really and actually consider it a positive now. Made me learn not to value myself by others opinions of me but by the fact that God made me and he doesn't make junk.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purplefi...So glad the garden survived that storm. Sounds pretty major. Take it no damage to the homes either. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

A Gwenie. Hey Julie...How did I do that. thumb up:

You are not alone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've had it about a week now and so far so good. LOL


Cashmeregma said:


> Wonder how long that will hold him. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Have a passport ready, we might hide you in our yarn stash.


 will have to remember to renew it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lower back and hips. It's just because the humidity is changing and the fact that I had to stand more than I normally do cleaning house. I can manage about 10 minutes of standing at sink to wash pots & pans and about 20 minutes mopping/sweeping before it is too much so I just have started taking my tramadol more frequently.....it is what it is and I just feel so fortunate to not be in worse shape as some are.

Have been at the embroidery machine for 2-3 weeks now and done zero knitting....LOL hope I remember how! LOL



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, where are you hurting? :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> A Gwenie. Hey Julie...How did I do that. thumb up:
> 
> You are not alone.


I am convinced it is the computer doing mine!


----------



## agnescr

sugarsugar said:


> 17c is a bit on the cool side for the middle of Summer. :shock:


that would be a heat wave here in Fife :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> that would be a heat wave here in Fife :shock:


My heat wave, these days is up around 35C.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I loved watching those shows and reading his books. I remember our vet who came out the farm a few times with fondness...he was always very concerned about our animals as if they were his.



master of none said:


> TNS, reading of your DD's experiences reminds me of one of my favorite authors, James Harriot. I believe he was a Highland Vet. who was able to bring his stories to life for me just through the way he wrote.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kathleendoris said:


> Everyone did such a great job with suggestions for how to cook chard (which we have just eaten, but I simply steam it), that I venture to ask for suggestions for chilli peppers. Bill bought a single plant in the spring and it has really thrived, so that now we have about a dozen ripe or nearly ripe chillis waiting to be eaten. I have sometimes bought these in the past, but now I cannot remember what the recipes were for which I used them, or indeed, despite having a whole library of cookery books, even find any new recipes to try.
> 
> I know I can rely upon the KTP crew to come to the rescue here, so over to you!


Traditional would chilis rellenos (hope I spelled it right) but wear rubber gloves to work with them-- take out seeds, then stuff with jack cheese (or sharp cheddar or what you like) then dip in a light batter and fry. We accidently got hot peppers one year and this is how we used them.


----------



## master of none

in my book veterinarians are very gifted & special people as are the people who run and work in animal shelters. Guess you can tell I love animals.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Really weird thing happened last night. I had made cooked pudding Sat morning and, when it had cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. Had eaten a dish or so of it and got one out last night for midnight snack while reading. I had finished it, left empty dish with spoon in it sitting on upholstered arm of recliner while I finished reading. Cat had just gotten up to get down when the dish exploded. No hot/cold issue, just went "POP" and all over the place. Of course, I was bare foot so was really careful about getting out of chair. Had from tiny slivers thru thumb-size pieces, out about a foot from source. I cleaned up the big pieces and any small I could easily see, stripped off my gown and everything washable from chair and below it. Today I'll carefully vacuum and hope I get it all. BUT cannot figure why dish popped. It was a heat-proof dish but a few years old (I have much older that I still use).


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Really weird thing happened last night. I had made cooked pudding Sat morning and, when it had cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. Had eaten a dish or so of it and got one out last night for midnight snack while reading. I had finished it, left empty dish with spoon in it sitting on upholstered arm of recliner while I finished reading. Cat had just gotten up to get down when the dish exploded. No hot/cold issue, just went "POP" and all over the place. Of course, I was bare foot so was really careful about getting out of chair. Had from tiny slivers thru thumb-size pieces, out about a foot from source. I cleaned up the big pieces and any small I could easily see, stripped off my gown and everything washable from chair and below it. Today I'll carefully vacuum and hope I get it all. BUT cannot figure why dish popped. It was a heat-proof dish but a few years old (I have much older that I still use).


Nasty


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very scary - I have heard about his happening with some old pyrex when it's put on a cool counter (like marble or stone) when the dish is still hot. I very rarely use my pyrex in the oven anymore...the thought of it exploding really scares me.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Really weird thing happened last night. I had made cooked pudding Sat morning and, when it had cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. Had eaten a dish or so of it and got one out last night for midnight snack while reading. I had finished it, left empty dish with spoon in it sitting on upholstered arm of recliner while I finished reading. Cat had just gotten up to get down when the dish exploded. No hot/cold issue, just went "POP" and all over the place. Of course, I was bare foot so was really careful about getting out of chair. Had from tiny slivers thru thumb-size pieces, out about a foot from source. I cleaned up the big pieces and any small I could easily see, stripped off my gown and everything washable from chair and below it. Today I'll carefully vacuum and hope I get it all. BUT cannot figure why dish popped. It was a heat-proof dish but a few years old (I have much older that I still use).


----------



## Lurker 2

Boy! is it pouring down here! I was talking to Sam earlier- he said they are finally getting some rain too.
I have to go out to do the shopping later- no point in waiting till tomorrow- the forecast is for more, and worse. Fortunately I have worked out how to take my umbrella with the stroller, and my water-proof skirt and poncho. Along with my pack for my re-useable bags and the insulated one for the frozen stuff. I really cannot put off the shopping trip- my cupboard is so bare!
I have budgeted to do the trip in one, and catch the taxi home. Yay!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Boy! is it pouring down here! I was talking to Sam earlier- he said they are finally getting some rain too.
> I have to go out to do the shopping later- no point in waiting till tomorrow- the forecast is for more, and worse. Fortunately I have worked out how to take my umbrella with the stroller, and my water-proof skirt and poncho. Along with my pack for my re-useable bags and the insulated one for the frozen stuff. I really cannot put off the shopping trip- my cupboard is so bare!
> I have budgeted to do the trip in one, and catch the taxi home. Yay!


Have a good trip and stay dry! It's always good to have a full cupboard...we need to go, too.


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> Very scary - I have heard about his happening with some old pyrex when it's put on a cool counter (like marble or stone) when the dish is still hot. I very rarely use my pyrex in the oven anymore...the thought of it exploding really scares me.


If you google Pyrex exploding you'll find a lot of instances. Seems to have something to do with a change in the way Pyrex was manufactured for a time.


----------



## marlark

jknappva said:


> I hope your aches soon diminish. Glad you were able to get out. Having the help getting around is a Godsend!
> Hugs, dear one,
> Junek


Julie: I quite understand as my hands,wrist, elbow and sometimes the shoulder need a day or 2 of rest particularlu with the scooter as you must grip the control very firmly. I also have problems when I use the computer a long.


----------



## marlark

RookieRetiree said:


> I know...nice to dream of going as a US contingent and then meeting up with our NZ and Australian friends before getting back on the ship to come back.


What a dream that would be to take one of those cruises. I love the ocean, althoughI prefer sailing to a steamer. Julie we could all spend a week together.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I've had it about a week now and so far so good. LOL


That's great!!! He doesn't realize he can conquer it so it will probably keep working.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Lower back and hips. It's just because the humidity is changing and the fact that I had to stand more than I normally do cleaning house. I can manage about 10 minutes of standing at sink to wash pots & pans and about 20 minutes mopping/sweeping before it is too much so I just have started taking my tramadol more frequently.....it is what it is and I just feel so fortunate to not be in worse shape as some are.
> 
> Have been at the embroidery machine for 2-3 weeks now and done zero knitting....LOL hope I remember how! LOL


Seems like so many of us suffer from problems to do with walking. Guess it is part of aging. Hugs Gwen and a lot of us sure do understand and empathize.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Really weird thing happened last night. I had made cooked pudding Sat morning and, when it had cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. Had eaten a dish or so of it and got one out last night for midnight snack while reading. I had finished it, left empty dish with spoon in it sitting on upholstered arm of recliner while I finished reading. Cat had just gotten up to get down when the dish exploded. No hot/cold issue, just went "POP" and all over the place. Of course, I was bare foot so was really careful about getting out of chair. Had from tiny slivers thru thumb-size pieces, out about a foot from source. I cleaned up the big pieces and any small I could easily see, stripped off my gown and everything washable from chair and below it. Today I'll carefully vacuum and hope I get it all. BUT cannot figure why dish popped. It was a heat-proof dish but a few years old (I have much older that I still use).


That really is strange. I know sound waves can do that but then who would be doing sound wave experiments in your area. Were there any sonic booms, well, you would have said that if you had just heard one and then that happened. I agree with you. Very strange.


----------



## marlark

master of none said:


> in my book veterinarians are very gifted & special people as are the people who run and work in animal shelters. Guess you can tell I love animals.


It is strange how it seems that veterinarians have much more compassion, empathy and connection with both their patients and their owners than med. docs doe. I so often encounter docs who are extremely detached from the rest of us. I have also known some very good ones too,but they are much less numerable. I would like to go to the vet that I had when I was breeding. He was absolutely marvelous, alas he moved to Australia. Cannot commute that far. Marlark


----------



## Cashmeregma

I had a nice nap and now to get some housework done and supper ready. My goodness, how can the house get in this shape so quickly. Hard to find things already and just took a few days off. Guess it shows this house is really lived in and yet it is just the two of us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have the same issue with this house...took today off to read through some pattern books and magazines that I got at MW Stitches Show. Then, I went to pick up DGS and we've been playing games this afternoon...I have a lot to clean out/up after I get back from taking him home. But, with DH being gone, I'm not in any real hurry to get it all done. I have to get the garbage out front, but other than that can do the chores I choose to...like making banana bread this a.m. I found a recipe for banana bread with crushed pineapple and I used some coconut oil as part of the fat content. I had a tip to try putting a spoon of instant espresso in the batter -- it is a very yummy bread and made two loaves.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/moist-pineapple-banana-bread/print


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Things are very quiet at my house. I have the whole week to do as I please -- while the cats away kind of thing. We heard from the fisherman (DH + 2 brothers and a very good friend) from up in Ontario and they are having a ball. My SIL and I had a great time at the Stitches MW Show...loved the classes on knitting beaded bracelets (Betsy Hershberg and then the phony cables (twisted and wrapped stitches) with Lily Chin. Both were very good. I didn't make the Saturday class which was crochet patterns to join afghan squares, etc. -- the kale/walnut salad the night before had me staying close to my bathroom Sat. morning.
> 
> We thought there were fewer vendors and people--but others thought differently so it's just a matter of perspective. We got to feel some wonderful yarns -- the qivuit was $108 for a ball of 218 yards...it didn't make it into my cart, but still felt wonderful. We bought some bison blend yarn instead for $20 (last day sales price) that is supposed to be nearly as warm and is super wash. I have a lovely vest pattern to make out of that yarn. I couldn't pass up some yummy sock yarn...new to the market -- Mrs. Crosby yarns. Who'd believe there's enough market for yet another brand of yarn -- but this one is getting high marks from all the vendors we talked to about it so had to try it out for myself. My SIL got all set up with her first set of interchangeable needles (chose to go with the Karbonz) so we'll have plenty of knitting dates in the future...starting tomorrow. I'm headed out to her place in Crystal Lake to go through the different cast ons and bind offs and to share the best resource websites. She'll be watching her DGS -- he's been doing just great since being out of the hospital. The parents are leery of daycare for him just yet so SIL is Gramma sitting.
> 
> Met some wonderful people at the MW Stitches Show--I still think our community of knitters and crocheters is the best--next year, DSIL and I plan on going to the fashion show and stay for the slumber party. It will be our version of a knitting cruise. I just saw an advertisement about Ann Budd leading a knitting cruise to New Zealand and Australia...don't think I'll ever afford one of those:http://www.craftcruises.com/cruise.php?brand=Knitting Cruises&cruise_name=Australia & New Zealand&cruise_line=Holland America Line&cruise_ship=ms Oosterdam&dep_date=2015-03-22&cruise=107


Stitches sounds like you had a lovely time despite a funny tummy. 
The cruises look lovely. I want to do the transatlantic one.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Re our Canadian trip - thank you everyone who is wishing us a wonderful holiday. And yes, Darowil, DD did really leave it to the last possible minute to get a pair of boots. She has her well-worn-in old ones at her Uni flat, and says that they smell so strongly of sheep that she didn't think we would appreciate her wearing them. (She wore them during lambing this year and the previous one). She's got the same boots as me but in her size, so as mine were immediately comfortable and quite light to wear she may get away with wearing brand new boots. We won't be doing particularly long or strenuous hikes as I can no longer attempt them. I will try to keep in contact but know that there will be times when the internet isn't available. I'm so excited, and especially looking forward to meeting Shirley and Pat too.


She might be right about the old ones! Hopefully they will be as easy to breaking for her as for you.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes but then about an hour later pain meds knocked me out and I slept and slept and slept...LOL Now to get busy again...LOL


At least you can take them for relief. Since you're about to get busy, they must have worked!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Really weird thing happened last night. I had made cooked pudding Sat morning and, when it had cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. Had eaten a dish or so of it and got one out last night for midnight snack while reading. I had finished it, left empty dish with spoon in it sitting on upholstered arm of recliner while I finished reading. Cat had just gotten up to get down when the dish exploded. No hot/cold issue, just went "POP" and all over the place. Of course, I was bare foot so was really careful about getting out of chair. Had from tiny slivers thru thumb-size pieces, out about a foot from source. I cleaned up the big pieces and any small I could easily see, stripped off my gown and everything washable from chair and below it. Today I'll carefully vacuum and hope I get it all. BUT cannot figure why dish popped. It was a heat-proof dish but a few years old (I have much older that I still use).


I'm glad you and your fur-baby weren't hurt. That's a little odd!!
Junek


----------



## pacer

So exhausted today. I keep falling asleep while reading here. Thinking of all of you and wishing well for those planning the KAP and KAP downunder. I am getting ready for some sleep since I am struggling to stay awake.


----------



## Sandy

Kansas g-ma said:


> Really weird thing happened last night. I had made cooked pudding Sat morning and, when it had cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. Had eaten a dish or so of it and got one out last night for midnight snack while reading. I had finished it, left empty dish with spoon in it sitting on upholstered arm of recliner while I finished reading. Cat had just gotten up to get down when the dish exploded. No hot/cold issue, just went "POP" and all over the place. Of course, I was bare foot so was really careful about getting out of chair. Had from tiny slivers thru thumb-size pieces, out about a foot from source. I cleaned up the big pieces and any small I could easily see, stripped off my gown and everything washable from chair and below it. Today I'll carefully vacuum and hope I get it all. BUT cannot figure why dish popped. It was a heat-proof dish but a few years old (I have much older that I still use).


So glad you didn't cut yourself!


----------



## nicho

TNS said:


> Re our Canadian trip - thank you everyone who is wishing us a wonderful holiday. And yes, Darowil, DD did really leave it to the last possible minute to get a pair of boots. She has her well-worn-in old ones at her Uni flat, and says that they smell so strongly of sheep that she didn't think we would appreciate her wearing them. (She wore them during lambing this year and the previous one). She's got the same boots as me but in her size, so as mine were immediately comfortable and quite light to wear she may get away with wearing brand new boots. We won't be doing particularly long or strenuous hikes as I can no longer attempt them. I will try to keep in contact but know that there will be times when the internet isn't available. I'm so excited, and especially looking forward to meeting Shirley and Pat too.


Have a great trip! Will be thinking of you and all the lovely places you are going to see. I just know it will be wonderful. And you will love meeting our Shirley and her DH. Take care and let us know how you are getting on when you can.


----------



## Sandy

I'm caught up and I thought I would give you all an update on my car woes..... 

Well bad luck has struck again! I specifically made the appointment for today knowing that Glenn's ssi check is deposited on the 10th. So the car needed a coil and $352 later it is ready to go. Was there at 8 am and it was finished around 11:30 go to pay for it and check isn't in bank! I have no idea why the check wasn't deposited. I sure hope it is tomorrow. I tried to call social security but the lines were busy every time I tried calling. I really didn't need this on top of everything else.

We had to walk back to our resort about 5 miles a lot of it up hill in 101 degree weather and smoke still in the air. We got to within a mile of the resort when someone we had been talking to near the auto repair went by, recognized us turned around, came back and gave us a lift to the resort (thank goodness as it was mostly a very steep up hill walk). That was the only good thing that happened.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sad to hear about this saga. The SSI checks are usually right one time...hope you find out what's going on.



Sandy said:


> I'm caught up and I thought I would give you all an update on my car woes.....
> 
> Well bad luck has struck again! I specifically made the appointment for today knowing that Glenn's ssi check is deposited on the 10th. So the car needed a coil and $352 later it is ready to go. Was there at 8 am and it was finished around 11:30 go to pay for it and check isn't in bank! I have no idea why the check wasn't deposited. I sure hope it is tomorrow. I tried to call social security but the lines were busy every time I tried calling. I really didn't need this on top of everything else.
> 
> We had to walk back to our resort about 5 miles a lot of it up hill in 101 degree weather and smoke still in the air. We got to within a mile of the resort when someone we had been talking to near the auto repair went by, recognized us turned around, came back and gave us a lift to the resort (thank goodness as it was mostly a very steep up hill walk). That was the only good thing that happened.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sandy said:


> I'm caught up and I thought I would give you all an update on my car woes.....
> 
> Well bad luck has struck again! I specifically made the appointment for today knowing that Glenn's ssi check is deposited on the 10th. So the car needed a coil and $352 later it is ready to go. Was there at 8 am and it was finished around 11:30 go to pay for it and check isn't in bank! I have no idea why the check wasn't deposited. I sure hope it is tomorrow. I tried to call social security but the lines were busy every time I tried calling. I really didn't need this on top of everything else.
> 
> We had to walk back to our resort about 5 miles a lot of it up hill in 101 degree weather and smoke still in the air. We got to within a mile of the resort when someone we had been talking to near the auto repair went by, recognized us turned around, came back and gave us a lift to the resort (thank goodness as it was mostly a very steep up hill walk). That was the only good thing that happened.


Oh, Sandy, so sorry for the problems. I would certainly have asked car repair place if they couldn't get us a ride back to resort in that heat.

TY to all for concern about cat and me with exploding dish. Now I am very paranoid about using these dishes.


----------



## marlark

AZ: I'm sure you feel that you can't get a break, but sometimes we don't know what our Creator has in store for us. Hope that this is resolved favorably. Maybe it will save you a trip returning, and you will receive some news on recent tests. I pray for better times speedily. I feel that I can't spend anything as I no longer have a backup savings.
The nurse practioner was here with the Social Worker and they are going to assume my basic care so that I don't have to physically go to the doctor for routine lab, check ups etc.They also will write my pain med scripts so that I can save that trip too, but cannot do anything for the specialists or the housekeeping. Naturally that is the thing that I need the most. Anyway I am thankful for that much. Marlark.


----------



## gagesmom

I am caught up and I am so sad to share this news, saw it on facebook and also on the news. 

Robin Williams the actor and comedian is no longer with us. Reports are saying the 63 yr old actor and comedian was found dead in his apartment from a suspected suicide.

I was hoping this was not true.

You made me laugh, you made me cry, you will be forever missed.

R.I.P. Robin Williams.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Have a good trip and stay dry! It's always good to have a full cupboard...we need to go, too.


It is indeed- and I was able to pick up some very good bargains. It is nice to open the drawers or the larder door and see food on the shelf. Ringo has food for the two weeks- next pay day in all likelihood I will have to pay for the ambulance- but we will cross that bridge when we get there. I got a kilo of chicken thighs for 6 dollars- so that should help staunch my craving for meat proteins- Ringo can have the skin, and the bones can make a stock. And I still have a couple of dollars left plus the Koha (voluntary gift) for lunch when I go down to the Papakura Marae to the class for making a modern version of the traditional cloak, or Korowai. I have yet to work out how to get there- which buses I must catch- but the teacher was very welcoming and when I have completed it, I will be expected to present it to the Maori King.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Hope everyone has had a good start to their week. Sorry to hear about your start, Sandy. Aft least the repairs were relatively reasonable but it's too bad the check wasn't in the bank. Hope the trek back wasn't too tiring. Do you have a ride for in the morning? 

Lovely pix of the moon. Meant to have a look but the company called me aft 10:30 last night to do a recovery. Another's van had broken down 130 miles from me and the load went 270 miles. Have me a good bonus for doing it as I was the third they called. But by 4:00, I was being tired. Luckily had napped in the pm so was able to do it. Had to call the guy to deliver to St his house. Hate waking people up but that is what he wanted. Delivered around 5 am and have slept on/off all day. Had one good rain storm here (Sydney, OH) and drizzles. Have a short load tomorrow morning so will be heading toward it in a bit.

Have the legs, body and head almost finished on the sock monkey.

Rookie, sounds like the stitching show went well. Would love to go to one and take classes. I should check into the one in Springfield, MA in October. Went to it last year and bought some yarn. Don't know if they have classes. Plan on going this year as it is near Halloween and I try to spend that with my DS's family.

All your recipes sound so good. What I would give to have some fresh tomatoes, etc right off the vine. 

TNS, have lots of fun on your trip. Sounds like you all can use the vacation. Envy you getting to meet Shirley and Pat. Give her a hug from me.

Gwen, how long do you think the baby gate is going to deter Sydney? My DS's dog would just wall over it. They had one that jumped a 6 foot fence. He is now out on a farm with lots of running room. My DD1 has then between her front door and living room and the dining room and kitchen. Keeps her medium sized dogs out but Lila was able to escape from the kitchen. Should we take bets on when he realizes it isn't a deterrent? LOL

Hugs, good thoughts and wishes to all. Want to get the head finished before dark.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Julie: I quite understand as my hands,wrist, elbow and sometimes the shoulder need a day or 2 of rest particularlu with the scooter as you must grip the control very firmly. I also have problems when I use the computer a long.


The ache from the stroller is hitting in the upper arm- but I must not grumble- it is so good having the stroller- I was able to buy 5 kg of Basmati Rice to increase my storage- and the gram (pea flour) to make the hummus to Sorlenna's recipe! I was able to manoeuvre both the stroller and the supermarket trolley, to the spot where they like you to park things when you have brought in purchases from another shop. I was pushing and pulling both to the taxi rank, when a young lady offered to wheel the stroller for me. And the taxi driver helped me put the bags up on the front deck. Also got my blood test done- the phlebotomist has started visiting Knitting Paradise- her comment was that there is such a lot to read about on the site. She has not yet found Designer's Workshops- but she will continue looking. She is right wing politically- where as I will be making a protest vote to the far left. So we won't be talking much of politics, as the Election approaches- that happens 20th September- ours are always held on a Saturday. With luck we may know who will be governing us before I get to Australia ( because it is Mixed Member Proportional Representation this can take a while as the leaders jockey for the right to be part of the inevitable coalition- this is similar to the system they have in Germany).


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and I am so sad to share this news, saw it on facebook and also on the news.
> 
> Robin Williams the actor and comedian is no longer with us. Reports are saying the 63 yr old actor and comedian was found dead in his apartment from a suspected suicide.
> 
> I was hoping this was not true.
> 
> You made me laugh, you made me cry, you will be forever missed.
> 
> R.I.P. Robin Williams.


Our news at Mid-day said suicide. So sad and only 63- I wonder if he was ill?


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> What a dream that would be to take one of those cruises. I love the ocean, althoughI prefer sailing to a steamer. Julie we could all spend a week together.


and dreams come for free!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marlark.....many of the local social service organizations may have volunteers who would be able to come in and help out with some household tasks, etc. We have a group of volunteers under the auspices of Catholic Charities (don't have to be Catholic or Christian---they're around to serve all in their community) who help people with banking & check books, housekeeping, meal preparation, sit and visit and chauffer to grocery store, pharmacy, shopping. I hope you can find an organization in your area who be able to help you out.



marlark said:


> AZ: I'm sure you feel that you can't get a break, but sometimes we don't know what our Creator has in store for us. Hope that this is resolved favorably. Maybe it will save you a trip returning, and you will receive some news on recent tests. I pray for better times speedily. I feel that I can't spend anything as I no longer have a backup savings.
> The nurse practioner was here with the Social Worker and they are going to assume my basic care so that I don't have to physically go to the doctor for routine lab, check ups etc.They also will write my pain med scripts so that I can save that trip too, but cannot do anything for the specialists or the housekeeping. Naturally that is the thing that I need the most. Anyway I am thankful for that much. Marlark.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> It is strange how it seems that veterinarians have much more compassion, empathy and connection with both their patients and their owners than med. docs doe. I so often encounter docs who are extremely detached from the rest of us. I have also known some very good ones too,but they are much less numerable. I would like to go to the vet that I had when I was breeding. He was absolutely marvelous, alas he moved to Australia. Cannot commute that far. Marlark


Indeed not!


----------



## RookieRetiree

He will definitely be missed. His death punctuates that we never know what a person might be going through so we should always be our nicest to everyone we meet.



gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and I am so sad to share this news, saw it on facebook and also on the news.
> 
> Robin Williams the actor and comedian is no longer with us. Reports are saying the 63 yr old actor and comedian was found dead in his apartment from a suspected suicide.
> 
> I was hoping this was not true.
> 
> You made me laugh, you made me cry, you will be forever missed.
> 
> R.I.P. Robin Williams.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> I'm caught up and I thought I would give you all an update on my car woes.....
> 
> Well bad luck has struck again! I specifically made the appointment for today knowing that Glenn's ssi check is deposited on the 10th. So the car needed a coil and $352 later it is ready to go. Was there at 8 am and it was finished around 11:30 go to pay for it and check isn't in bank! I have no idea why the check wasn't deposited. I sure hope it is tomorrow. I tried to call social security but the lines were busy every time I tried calling. I really didn't need this on top of everything else.
> 
> We had to walk back to our resort about 5 miles a lot of it up hill in 101 degree weather and smoke still in the air. We got to within a mile of the resort when someone we had been talking to near the auto repair went by, recognized us turned around, came back and gave us a lift to the resort (thank goodness as it was mostly a very steep up hill walk). That was the only good thing that happened.


That was thoughtful of your benefactor- heartening to hear- but NOT GOOD when it comes to the car and your missing cheque.


----------



## marlark

Unfortunately I have found that it takes some time to get a replacement check. Perhaps it is a problem with notations at the bank. You have to send a prepared affadavit that you hacve to get from SS here and return it. Maybe your bank can straighten it out electronically. Marlark


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and I am so sad to share this news, saw it on facebook and also on the news.
> 
> Robin Williams the actor and comedian is no longer with us. Reports are saying the 63 yr old actor and comedian was found dead in his apartment from a suspected suicide.
> 
> I was hoping this was not true.
> 
> You made me laugh, you made me cry, you will be forever missed.
> 
> R.I.P. Robin Williams.


I would echo this-- how did it come to this-- this wonderful, talented man whom so many of us loved.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> but the teacher was very welcoming and when I have completed it, I will be expected to present it to the Maori King.


This sounds like an honor!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> He will definitely be missed. His death punctuates that we never know what a person might be going through so we should always be our nicest to everyone we meet.


Excellent thought!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos of the full moon. Tried to get the reflection in water with the moon but turned out best separately.


~~~Wonderful moon pictures! Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> This sounds like an honor!


It will indeed be an honour!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> He will definitely be missed. His death punctuates that we never know what a person might be going through so we should always be our nicest to everyone we meet.


~~~Such a FAST wit! I have always been jealous of those who can come up with the speedy retort...witty pun, etc. He was a master!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Tonight we are in Omaha.....wending our way east...'cept tomorrow we will make a left turn and go to St. Paul, making a brief stop at Carleton College....DH's undergraduate alma mater. A very pretty place, for sure. We will spend 2 days with friends, and then FINALLY go home! arrggghhhh...bills await! 

Today was a gentle day on the road. The day was spent crossing Nebraska. The scenery of NE was more familiar to us....huge fields of ripe corn! Can't wait to get to Ohio and have freshly picked corn!

One of the interesting things we saw today was the Trail Monument that arches over the Interstate 80 highway. We did not stop for long nor saw the shows, but it is definitely on the list for the next trip when we will have NO schedule. That's the plan, at least. The monument is to honor the California & Oregon, & Mormon Trails and the pioneers who traveled them. When we drove I80 a few years ago we actually saw them installing the archway over the hwy. Traffic was stopped...so we sat,,,and watched them swing this huge building into place! It was memorable, for sure!

I think the buffalo statue is life-sized. One HUGE animal!

Everyone...stay safe, warm & comfy. Healing energies for all in need...happy celebrations....peace & love to all....
Carol il/oh....and tonight in NE.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Cashmeregma. I just got home from the ER with DH. He had what he had thought was a blister but now was swollen, red and appeared puss filled. Called the 24/7 Nurse Call provided by insurance and she advised us to go to ER. They numbed it and lanced it. It HAD been a blister but it hadn't drained and was infected now with red streaked. They They put a drain in it too and said to keep off his feet a day or two then could take the drain out if it seemed okay...also advised follow up with regular doctor. DH is such a wuss when it comes to stuff like this; he wanted to watch since it was numb but couldn't handle it.....me....I videoed the procedure and sent it home to DD. Guess it's the science teacher in me; found it quite interesting. He's fine now and I'll pamper him tomorrow since he will be home.



Cashmeregma said:


> Seems like so many of us suffer from problems to do with walking. Guess it is part of aging. Hugs Gwen and a lot of us sure do understand and empathize.


----------



## machriste

it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry Sandy for the woes. You would have thought the garage would have offered to give you a lift back to the resort; after all they had your car as collateral! Geez. So glad that the person you had talked to stopped and gave you a lift.


Sandy said:


> I'm caught up and I thought I would give you all an update on my car woes.....
> 
> Well bad luck has struck again! I specifically made the appointment for today knowing that Glenn's ssi check is deposited on the 10th. So the car needed a coil and $352 later it is ready to go. Was there at 8 am and it was finished around 11:30 go to pay for it and check isn't in bank! I have no idea why the check wasn't deposited. I sure hope it is tomorrow. I tried to call social security but the lines were busy every time I tried calling. I really didn't need this on top of everything else.
> 
> We had to walk back to our resort about 5 miles a lot of it up hill in 101 degree weather and smoke still in the air. We got to within a mile of the resort when someone we had been talking to near the auto repair went by, recognized us turned around, came back and gave us a lift to the resort (thank goodness as it was mostly a very steep up hill walk). That was the only good thing that happened.


----------



## Gweniepooh

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> LOL....who knows Kathy. I only use it when I'm in the room so if I hear him at the doorway I also say NO SYDNEY and so far he won't touch it. The only reason I don't want him in there is because he constantly disconnects the switch on the power strip the embroidery machine is plugged into and I then have to restart the machine, counting thousands of stitches and can't always line it up again....aggravating. And then there is the running around the table "playing with the cat" knocking yarn and other stuff everywhere......Now Leila (the lab/chow mix) just comes in and lies down...good doggie.
> 
> Gwen, how long do you think the baby gate is going to deter Sydney? My DS's dog would just wall over it. They had one that jumped a 6 foot fence. He is now out on a farm with lots of running room. My DD1 has then between her front door and living room and the dining room and kitchen. Keeps her medium sized dogs out but Lila was able to escape from the kitchen. Should we take bets on when he realizes it isn't a deterrent? LOL
> 
> Hugs, good thoughts and wishes to all. Want to get the head finished before dark.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a wonderful trip you are having Carol. Love the pictures.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Tonight we are in Omaha.....wending our way east...'cept tomorrow we will make a left turn and go to St. Paul, making a brief stop at Carleton College....DH's undergraduate alma mater. A very pretty place, for sure. We will spend 2 days with friends, and then FINALLY go home! arrggghhhh...bills await!
> 
> Today was a gentle day on the road. The day was spent crossing Nebraska. The scenery of NE was more familiar to us....huge fields of ripe corn! Can't wait to get to Ohio and have freshly picked corn!
> 
> One of the interesting things we saw today was the Trail Monument that arches over the Interstate 80 highway. We did not stop for long nor saw the shows, but it is definitely on the list for the next trip when we will have NO schedule. That's the plan, at least. The monument is to honor the California & Oregon, & Mormon Trails and the pioneers who traveled them. When we drove I80 a few years ago we actually saw them installing the archway over the hwy. Traffic was stopped...so we sat,,,and watched them swing this huge building into place! It was memorable, for sure!
> 
> I think the buffalo statue is life-sized. One HUGE animal!
> 
> Everyone...stay safe, warm & comfy. Healing energies for all in need...happy celebrations....peace & love to all....
> Carol il/oh....and tonight in NE.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Machriste I am so sorry this is happening. You both are in my prayers. Wish I could give you a real hug and pray with you; know you are loved and sending comforting thoughts to you.


machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


----------



## Spider

Machriste, so sorry that you are going through this. 
Gwen, you should be writing a journal, and if that gate works for a few weeks you will be licky. He will be smart enough to jump over it I am sure .
Beautiful day after a much needed rain last night. Wish this kinda weather would last forever. 
Loved the pictures. It has been years since we have been in Omaha and we have great college friends there. So maybe someday soon we will be making the trip.


----------



## gagesmom

Machriste-hugs and prayers are heading your way.


----------



## sassafras123

Machriste, such a hard time. My heart goes out to you.
Jogged ten min. Walked twenty on treadmill this afternoon. Determined to loose this week. Breaking activity into two sessions helps. Also broke jogging up into two five minute sessions.
There was a thunderstorm and some rain early this morning. Probably only a quarter of an inch of rain. But a nice treat.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Tonight we are in Omaha.....wending our way east...'cept tomorrow we will make a left turn and go to St. Paul, making a brief stop at Carleton College....DH's undergraduate alma mater. A very pretty place, for sure. We will spend 2 days with friends, and then FINALLY go home! arrggghhhh...bills await!
> 
> Today was a gentle day on the road. The day was spent crossing Nebraska. The scenery of NE was more familiar to us....huge fields of ripe corn! Can't wait to get to Ohio and have freshly picked corn!
> 
> One of the interesting things we saw today was the Trail Monument that arches over the Interstate 80 highway. We did not stop for long nor saw the shows, but it is definitely on the list for the next trip when we will have NO schedule. That's the plan, at least. The monument is to honor the California & Oregon, & Mormon Trails and the pioneers who traveled them. When we drove I80 a few years ago we actually saw them installing the archway over the hwy. Traffic was stopped...so we sat,,,and watched them swing this huge building into place! It was memorable, for sure!
> 
> I think the buffalo statue is life-sized. One HUGE animal!
> 
> Everyone...stay safe, warm & comfy. Healing energies for all in need...happy celebrations....peace & love to all....
> Carol il/oh....and tonight in NE.


Very interesting photos- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Cashmeregma. I just got home from the ER with DH. He had what he had thought was a blister but now was swollen, red and appeared puss filled. Called the 24/7 Nurse Call provided by insurance and she advised us to go to ER. They numbed it and lanced it. It HAD been a blister but it hadn't drained and was infected now with red streaked. They They put a drain in it too and said to keep off his feet a day or two then could take the drain out if it seemed okay...also advised follow up with regular doctor. DH is such a wuss when it comes to stuff like this; he wanted to watch since it was numb but couldn't handle it.....me....I videoed the procedure and sent it home to DD. Guess it's the science teacher in me; found it quite interesting. He's fine now and I'll pamper him tomorrow since he will be home.


Wish Brantley well for me, please Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


Oh my dear! Of course I will keep you in prayerful thought. It is a very hard one to confront. We went through it (but only in some aspects) with my older daughter.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Gwen, seem to have clicked the wrong box--He will mature! It is just like, when you are in the thick of changing nappies with a baby- it seems to last FOREVER. Take heart- Ringo is very good at understanding the 'verboten'. Hoping Sydney gets there fast, for you- no good losing track over so MANY stitches- as you say, Aggravating.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Difficult doesn't begin to describe the time you've had lately...prayers and hugs to you and Jack's family and prayers for Jack and all of his doctors that they guide you through this with kindness and compassion.



machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> I'm caught up and I thought I would give you all an update on my car woes.....
> 
> Well bad luck has struck again! I specifically made the appointment for today knowing that Glenn's ssi check is deposited on the 10th. So the car needed a coil and $352 later it is ready to go. Was there at 8 am and it was finished around 11:30 go to pay for it and check isn't in bank! I have no idea why the check wasn't deposited. I sure hope it is tomorrow. I tried to call social security but the lines were busy every time I tried calling. I really didn't need this on top of everything else.
> 
> Hopefully the check will be in there tomorrow.
> We had to walk back to our resort about 5 miles a lot of it up hill in 101 degree weather and smoke still in the air. We got to within a mile of the resort when someone we had been talking to near the auto repair went by, recognized us turned around, came back and gave us a lift to the resort (thank goodness as it was mostly a very steep up hill walk). That was the only good thing that happened.


That car sure is causing you hassles in one way or the other.


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


What can we say? Nothing really but that I will be praying for you as you face the need to make this tough decision. Never an easy decision to make-and so hard to think what is best for them rather than what you yourself want.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> hello not been on for a while, struggling with headaches caused by the weird weather,spent 6 hours asleep this afternoon with a migraine,nasty things and am about ready to go back to bed, its as we call it here, blowing a hoolie here been dark since 7pm and I have had enough,will read the TP tomorrow so please slow down ladies and gents or I will never catch up.Group hug an kind thoughts for all x


And hugs back, sorry to hear of the headaches.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Cashmeregma. I just got home from the ER with DH. He had what he had thought was a blister but now was swollen, red and appeared puss filled. Called the 24/7 Nurse Call provided by insurance and she advised us to go to ER. They numbed it and lanced it. It HAD been a blister but it hadn't drained and was infected now with red streaked. They They put a drain in it too and said to keep off his feet a day or two then could take the drain out if it seemed okay...also advised follow up with regular doctor. DH is such a wuss when it comes to stuff like this; he wanted to watch since it was numb but couldn't handle it.....me....I videoed the procedure and sent it home to DD. Guess it's the science teacher in me; found it quite interesting. He's fine now and I'll pamper him tomorrow since he will be home.


Glad to hear he's home and doing okay.


----------



## KateB

machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


So sorry to hear this. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## TNS

master of none said:


> TNS, reading of your DD's experiences reminds me of one of my favorite authors, James Harriot. I believe he was a Highland Vet. who was able to bring his stories to life for me just through the way he wrote.


The vet stories of james Herriot are still read here. He (the author, can't remember his real name) went to Gasgow vet school then was practicing in Yorkshire, and although it's fiction the author was a real vet so it's very true to his own experiences. There was a TV series of the books "all creatures great and small" many things stay the same but DD says the old style hill farmers are much rarer these days, and the modern farms have to be much more sophisticated and businesslike.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone.... I have caught up from yesterday, yet. Today we have had rain and rain, again. Our temp was about 12c. Come on Spring. Mind you I saw a daffodil at mums today...  

Well think of us tomorrow.. Wed, hopefully we will have something settled here. I will let you know.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Praying that all comes out as you wish in the best interest of Serena and your daughter.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... I have caught up from yesterday, yet. Today we have had rain and rain, again. Our temp was about 12c. Come on Spring. Mind you I saw a daffodil at mums today...
> 
> Well think of us tomorrow.. Wed, hopefully we will have something settled here. I will let you know.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying that all comes out as you wish in the best interest of Serena and your daughter.


Thanks, how are you today?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Doing well...don't know why on earth I'm up this early when I don't have to be...so I'm just catching up on here and on FB and then doing some knitting.

There's a circus theme at DGS's day camp today and the Park District circus class is coming to the camp and performing and then showing the little kids how to do some of the tumbling, etc. They'll get to dress up as clowns and have fun. Parents and grandparents are invited to come early and leave for home early. DD can't be there so I'm going...it should be fun.



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, how are you today?


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Doing well...don't know why on earth I'm up this early when I don't have to be...so I'm just catching up on here and on FB and then doing some knitting.
> 
> There's a circus theme at DGS's day camp today and the Park District circus class is coming to the camp and performing and then showing the little kids how to do some of the tumbling, etc. They'll get to dress up as clowns and have fun. Parents and grandparents are invited to come early and leave for home early. DD can't be there so I'm going...it should be fun.


Well that does sound fun. Enjoy yourself.  Clowns are wonderful. Is it going to be a hot day?


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> Difficult doesn't begin to describe the time you've had lately...prayers and hugs to you and Jack's family and prayers for Jack and all of his doctors that they guide you through this with kindness and compassion.


Machriste, Jeanette's prayers for all of you are my prayers also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Praying for you for tomorrow as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed- and I was able to pick up some very good bargains. It is nice to open the drawers or the larder door and see food on the shelf. Ringo has food for the two weeks- next pay day in all likelihood I will have to pay for the ambulance- but we will cross that bridge when we get there. I got a kilo of chicken thighs for 6 dollars- so that should help staunch my craving for meat proteins- Ringo can have the skin, and the bones can make a stock. And I still have a couple of dollars left plus the Koha (voluntary gift) for lunch when I go down to the Papakura Marae to the class for making a modern version of the traditional cloak, or Korowai. I have yet to work out how to get there- which buses I must catch- but the teacher was very welcoming and when I have completed it, I will be expected to present it to the Maori King.


Glad you were able to get some grocery shopping done.

What an honor Julie. You are an excellent seamstress from what I have seen of your work. I'm so glad this is happening in your life. I like to see you get recognition for your skills and talent. I imagine this will be a very major event in New Zealand and hope you are able to get photos. Bravo Julie!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Our news at Mid-day said suicide. So sad and only 63- I wonder if he was ill?


They said he was determined to stay off drugs and recently signed up for a rehab. I was wondering if the depression and struggle were just too much. Perhaps more will come out in the next few days.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Marlark.....many of the local social service organizations may have volunteers who would be able to come in and help out with some household tasks, etc. We have a group of volunteers under the auspices of Catholic Charities (don't have to be Catholic or Christian---they're around to serve all in their community) who help people with banking & check books, housekeeping, meal preparation, sit and visit and chauffer to grocery store, pharmacy, shopping. I hope you can find an organization in your area who be able to help you out.


Not sure about the housekeeping but I know we have a volunteer organization that takes you to doctor, hair, and other appointments if you don't have transportation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> He will definitely be missed. His death punctuates that we never know what a person might be going through so we should always be our nicest to everyone we meet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wonderful moon pictures! Beautiful!


Thanks Carol. It was cloudy last night so a good thing I went when I did.


----------



## darowil

Getting my trip to Goulburn sorted and as Cathy is unlikely to get there and I won't be that far we have just arranged that we will catch up on my way to the KAP.
Will be away for about 18 days leaving on the 21st September (well if by any amazing chance we are in the Grand Final for the football we will leave on the 22nd), but that is unlikely. And assuming of course that it suits my SIL in Melbourne! If we need accomadation in Melbourne will also leave on the 22nd.
Time to close down for the night.
And I hope to meet Serena as well!


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


Machriste...My heart is breaking for you. This is one of those times in life when we send you prayers and love. Please know we are here for you. Wish there was more I could do. I send you hugs across the miles.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... I have caught up from yesterday, yet. Today we have had rain and rain, again. Our temp was about 12c. Come on Spring. Mind you I saw a daffodil at mums today...
> 
> Well think of us tomorrow.. Wed, hopefully we will have something settled here. I will let you know.


Indeed, you are already in my prayers. God Bless- right has to prevail. Oh and say hello to little Oscar for me!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Gwen, seem to have clicked the wrong box--He will mature! It is just like, when you are in the thick of changing nappies with a baby- it seems to last FOREVER. Take heart- Ringo is very good at understanding the 'verboten'. Hoping Sydney gets there fast, for you- no good losing track over so MANY stitches- as you say, Aggravating.


Yes, and maybe Gwen can keep him from every knowing he can get over the gate since she started training him young and is there when she uses it. At least that is a possibility. Losing all those stitches .... Yikes, not good at all.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear about this saga. The SSI checks are usually right one time...hope you find out what's going on.


Sorry to hear this additional bad news.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you were able to get some grocery shopping done.
> 
> What an honor Julie. You are an excellent seamstress from what I have seen of your work. I'm so glad this is happening in your life. I like to see you get recognition for your skills and talent. I imagine this will be a very major event in New Zealand and hope you are able to get photos. Bravo Julie!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


The Korowai will actually be WOVEN the technique of manufacture will be the ancient one- one of the skills for which I learn't at age 11- when I was at Rotokawa Maori School- Taniko work, I believe to be the only true weaving technique, which uses no loom. The new King is not getting very good Press in the general media, unlike his Mother Queen Te Atairangikahu- who was on the visiting circuit when we had Royals out here. None -the-less, I consider it will be a real honour- mind you I have a very long road to get there! I am looking forward to the people contact.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up and I am so sad to share this news, saw it on facebook and also on the news.
> 
> Robin Williams the actor and comedian is no longer with us. Reports are saying the 63 yr old actor and comedian was found dead in his apartment from a suspected suicide.
> 
> I was hoping this was not true.
> 
> You made me laugh, you made me cry, you will be forever missed.
> 
> R.I.P. Robin Williams.


We never know what's behind a public face. He will definitely be missed.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Machriste...My heart is breaking for you. This is one of those times in life when we send you prayers and love. Please know we are here for you. Wish there was more I could do. I send you hugs across the miles.


Oh no, so sorry to hear this.... thinking of you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> The vet stories of james Herriot are still read here. He (the author, can't remember his real name) went to Gasgow vet school then was practicing in Yorkshire, and although it's fiction the author was a real vet so it's very true to his own experiences. There was a TV series of the books "all creatures great and small" many things stay the same but DD says the old style hill farmers are much rarer these days, and the modern farms have to be much more sophisticated and businesslike.


I have read some of them with pleasure. Don't think we had a Television at the time the series were being screened.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The Korowai will actually be WOVEN the technique of manufacture will be the ancient one- one of the skills for which I learn't at age 11- when I was at Rotokawa Maori School- Taniko work, I believe to be the only true weaving technique, which uses no loom. The new King is not getting very good Press in the general media, unlike his Mother Queen Te Atairangikahu- who was on the visiting circuit when we had Royals out here. None -the-less, I consider it will be a real honour- mind you I have a very long road to get there! I am looking forward to the people contact.


This is just fantastic an that must be an amazing weaving technique. Yes, the people contact will be great. Hope it will include a possible reunion with some people from your past.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Our news at Mid-day said suicide. So sad and only 63- I wonder if he was ill?


I understand from the news this morning that he's suffered from depression for years.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> They said he was determined to stay off drugs and recently signed up for a rehab. I was wondering if the depression and struggle were just too much. Perhaps more will come out in the next few days.


A major loss to the acting fraternity- our news last night had a very long feature about him- largely because he tried so hard to assist in Christchurch, after the deadly Earthquake- February 2011.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie...That bread you made sounds delicious. Love the idea of espresso in it. Have fun at the circus.

Pacer...Hope you are more rested today but you really do keep quite a schedule.

Sandy...That is terrible that the auto place wouldn't give you a ride back in that sort of weather. With smoke in the air in addition to the heat I'm sure it was quite difficult. Thank goodness that person came by and helped you. What a shame the check wasn't in the bank on time. I know one does get to depend on it at the same time and when you needed it, suddenly not there. Hope you didn't suffer any ill effects from that and make the auto place pick you up today. There's only one mechanic where we get our junker worked on and see if yours will give you a ride to the shop. 

Kansas g-ma...I would be leery too. First I have heard about that flaw.

Marlark...Such a shame they couldn't help you with what you need most. Wish you had a special person who just came and helped you because they knew you needed it. 

Gagesmom...Agreed, so sad about Robin Williams. It is strange that those who make us laugh can be covering up great depression. Seems struggle to stay off drugs may have played a part of this. He was also a good serious actor.

Kehinkle to the rescue. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you were able to get a good bonus for doing that but not easy. I'm sure they have loads of classes with the top teachers/knitters/designers if you are talking about Stitches. They are expensive so if you want one, save that bonus.:wink: 

Julie...Whichever party it is that gets in, I hope it is the one that will care about its citizens and help the aging & those that are ill instead of taking away from them.

Cmaliza...Wonderful photos of that area. So much fun sharing your trip with you. That is something that you saw the archway being built and the building put in place on your previous trip. Much easier today than it was in those wagons.
Great photos.

Gwenie...Good that you got DH treated with those red streaks. Easier to treat before blood infection sets in. I had forgotten you were a science teacher. :thumbup: 

Sassafras...Sounds like a great morning for you and that you are feeling better. Glad you got some rain.

Agnes...Hope you are feeling better today.

Sugarsugar...I've missed something as to what will be settled. Imagining it has something to do with the young man in your daughter's life. Will see if I can find it.

Darowil...How exciting to be finalizing plans for KAP Down Under. 

Will be away for a few. DH promised me a day a week together during summer and it hasn't happened, so we are going to do an overnight. I will post photos. Too bad the weather is lousy, but since my walking isn't all that great, won't be as much of a hindrance. Hope I get to visit a LYS and eat at a special winery high up in the hills overlooking a lake. OH, and lest I forget, taste a few of the local wines too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> A major loss to the acting fraternity- our news last night had a very long feature about him- largely because he tried so hard to assist in Christchurch, after the deadly Earthquake- February 2011.


There was more to him than being an absolutely brilliant comedian, for sure. His serious acting was also wonderful and I didn't know that about his personal life Julie. That is nice to know about him.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Getting my trip to Goulburn sorted and as Cathy is unlikely to get there and I won't be that far we have just arranged that we will catch up on my way to the KAP.
> Will be away for about 18 days leaving on the 21st September (well if by any amazing chance we are in the Grand Final for the football we will leave on the 22nd), but that is unlikely. And assuming of course that it suits my SIL in Melbourne! If we need accomadation in Melbourne will also leave on the 22nd.
> Time to close down for the night.
> And I hope to meet Serena as well!


That is great that you are able to swing by Geelong! Wish I could meet up with Cathy myself- but Australian distances are so vast.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Tonight we are in Omaha.....wending our way east...'cept tomorrow we will make a left turn and go to St. Paul, making a brief stop at Carleton College....DH's undergraduate alma mater. A very pretty place, for sure. We will spend 2 days with friends, and then FINALLY go home! arrggghhhh...bills await!
> 
> Today was a gentle day on the road. The day was spent crossing Nebraska. The scenery of NE was more familiar to us....huge fields of ripe corn! Can't wait to get to Ohio and have freshly picked corn!
> 
> One of the interesting things we saw today was the Trail Monument that arches over the Interstate 80 highway. We did not stop for long nor saw the shows, but it is definitely on the list for the next trip when we will have NO schedule. That's the plan, at least. The monument is to honor the California & Oregon, & Mormon Trails and the pioneers who traveled them. When we drove I80 a few years ago we actually saw them installing the archway over the hwy. Traffic was stopped...so we sat,,,and watched them swing this huge building into place! It was memorable, for sure!
> 
> I think the buffalo statue is life-sized. One HUGE animal!
> 
> Everyone...stay safe, warm & comfy. Healing energies for all in need...happy celebrations....peace & love to all....
> Carol il/oh....and tonight in NE.


Thanks for sharing your vacation through pictures. Sounds like an interesting day's drive!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:



> Thanks Cashmeregma. I just got home from the ER with DH. He had what he had thought was a blister but now was swollen, red and appeared puss filled. Called the 24/7 Nurse Call provided by insurance and she advised us to go to ER. They numbed it and lanced it. It HAD been a blister but it hadn't drained and was infected now with red streaked. They They put a drain in it too and said to keep off his feet a day or two then could take the drain out if it seemed okay...also advised follow up with regular doctor. DH is such a wuss when it comes to stuff like this; he wanted to watch since it was numb but couldn't handle it.....me....I videoed the procedure and sent it home to DD. Guess it's the science teacher in me; found it quite interesting. He's fine now and I'll pamper him tomorrow since he will be home.


Hope it heals quickly.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and maybe Gwen can keep him from every knowing he can get over the gate since she started training him young and is there when she uses it. At least that is a possibility. Losing all those stitches .... Yikes, not good at all.


Indeed!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great that you are able to swing by Geelong! Wish I could meet up with Cathy myself- but Australian distances are so vast.


Long way with the limited time you have and things to sort out. I can bring photos with me at least.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> This is just fantastic an that must be an amazing weaving technique. Yes, the people contact will be great. Hope it will include a possible reunion with some people from your past.


With Maori, you just never know- I was very close to our Maori neighbours at Rotokawa, and the Tribe, Ngati Whakaue were very generous to me, when I was first at University. Given that Rotorua is a North Island town, there may well be folks with connections there. It is very hard to explain to Maori how bereft I am of cousins- their links go back so many generations all within these Islands.


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


Oh, my dear, I'm so sorry to hear this.
My prayers are with you, Jack and his family.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I understand from the news this morning that he's suffered from depression for years.
> Junek


Ah, that could be it. Depression in it's many forms, is something experienced by so many brilliant people.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie...That bread you made sounds delicious. Love the idea of espresso in it. Have fun at the circus.
> 
> Pacer...Hope you are more rested today but you really do keep quite a schedule.
> 
> Sandy...That is terrible that the auto place wouldn't give you a ride back in that sort of weather. With smoke in the air in addition to the heat I'm sure it was quite difficult. Thank goodness that person came by and helped you. What a shame the check wasn't in the bank on time. I know one does get to depend on it at the same time and when you needed it, suddenly not there. Hope you didn't suffer any ill effects from that and make the auto place pick you up today. There's only one mechanic where we get our junker worked on and see if yours will give you a ride to the shop.
> 
> Kansas g-ma...I would be leery too. First I have heard about that flaw.
> 
> Marlark...Such a shame they couldn't help you with what you need most. Wish you had a special person who just came and helped you because they knew you needed it.
> 
> Gagesmom...Agreed, so sad about Robin Williams. It is strange that those who make us laugh can be covering up great depression. Seems struggle to stay off drugs may have played a part of this. He was also a good serious actor.
> 
> Kehinkle to the rescue. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you were able to get a good bonus for doing that but not easy. I'm sure they have loads of classes with the top teachers/knitters/designers if you are talking about Stitches. They are expensive so if you want one, save that bonus.:wink:
> 
> Julie...Whichever party it is that gets in, I hope it is the one that will care about its citizens and help the aging & those that are ill instead of taking away from them.
> 
> Cmaliza...Wonderful photos of that area. So much fun sharing your trip with you. That is something that you saw the archway being built and the building put in place on your previous trip. Much easier today than it was in those wagons.
> Great photos.
> 
> Gwenie...Good that you got DH treated with those red streaks. Easier to treat before blood infection sets in. I had forgotten you were a science teacher. :thumbup:
> 
> Sassafras...Sounds like a great morning for you and that you are feeling better. Glad you got some rain.
> 
> Agnes...Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Sugarsugar...I've missed something as to what will be settled. Imagining it has something to do with the young man in your daughter's life. Will see if I can find it.
> 
> Darowil...How exciting to be finalizing plans for KAP Down Under.
> 
> Will be away for a few. DH promised me a day a week together during summer and it hasn't happened, so we are going to do an overnight. I will post photos. Too bad the weather is lousy, but since my walking isn't all that great, won't be as much of a hindrance. Hope I get to visit a LYS and eat at a special winery high up in the hills overlooking a lake. OH, and lest I forget, taste a few of the local wines too.


Daralene- working backwards on this post- have a wonderful break with DH!
Cathy (sugarsugar has not mentioned specifics on the Tea Party about what is going on- so don't worry, you have not missed anything), 
re: our Election there is a seriously high probability that we are trending even farther to the right- in which case the needs of the 'little folk' are likely to be ignored even more.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Machriste...My heart is breaking for you. This is one of those times in life when we send you prayers and love. Please know we are here for you. Wish there was more I could do. I send you hugs across the miles.


My prayers added for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> There was more to him than being an absolutely brilliant comedian, for sure. His serious acting was also wonderful and I didn't know that about his personal life Julie. That is nice to know about him.


They had a recording of him attempting an NZ accent- did NOT work- but it was a good try. It is very heartening when a celebrity cares about our small Islands- because world attention was captured so fast subsequently by the Fukushima disaster with far greater loss of life from the Earthquake, and in particular the Tsunami that followed.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Long way with the limited time you have and things to sort out. I can bring photos with me at least.


That will be really good, thanks, Margaret!


----------



## TNS

Just dropping in at Heathrow airport, flight goes in an hour, so we are in the Virgin Lounge.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister.
> Yesterday was World Cat Day and she posted some pictures in honor of the Day.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


The 'leap cat' is an amazing shot! And the others are lovely too.


----------



## Sorlenna

Machriste, I am so sorry to hear of this turn of events. Gentle hugs as you face this decision.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Breezy and cool with chance of rain....it has been pretty cool this summer.



sugarsugar said:


> Well that does sound fun. Enjoy yourself.  Clowns are wonderful. Is it going to be a hot day?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful trip...our flight out of there to come back from London was very hurried since it took way longer to get through security than we thought. We sprinted from the time we got cleared all the way to the gates making our way through the maze of shops that seemed to be right in the path to the gate. We walked right onto the plane---it was too close for me, but at least we made it. You have such a wonderful time ahead of you...relax and enjoy.



TNS said:


> Just dropping in at Heathrow airport, flight goes in an hour, so we are in the Virgin Lounge.


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> I know, just felt compelled to comment.
> I think high society would be very boring.  And we have so much more fun. :wink: :wink:


Well, I agree. 'Airs and graces' replaced by hairs and laces? :roll:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Machristie, so sorry that you have come to the point where such difficult choices have to be made. I hope that between you, you can reach a decision that feels right. Thinking of you.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Machriste, saying prayers for you, Jack and his family.


----------



## marlark

RookieRetiree said:


> He will definitely be missed. His death punctuates that we never know what a person might be going through so we should always be our nicest to everyone we meet.


I believe he suffered from manic depression and this has been the fate of many comedians.marlark


----------



## Cashmeregma

JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


----------



## Cashmeregma

HUS is a blood clotting disease from the ecoli infection. Might be more but I have to go now. Thank you everyone for your prayers. Wonder if trip will be cut short by needing to go to Ohio.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have given up on even dreaming of winning Lotto- I just know I can't afford to squander any money! I did not get one- even for my birthday this year- I still look to see what it has jackpotted up to, though.


That's my thing, I rarely play so can't win if I don't play.


----------



## purl2diva

Machriste, 

Prayers for you, Jack and his family as you face this difficult decision.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, enjoy your overnight vacation. My prayers for your niece and nephew.
Machristi, warm hugs, you and Jack are in our prayers.
Maya and I had nice walk. Cloudy, humid for the desert. Maybe we will get more rain.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Just dropping in at Heathrow airport, flight goes in an hour, so we are in the Virgin Lounge.


Lin, do please keep the pics coming of your trip, when you are able!
I never qualify to go into Lounges, normally!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful trip...our flight out of there to come back from London was very hurried since it took way longer to get through security than we thought. We sprinted from the time we got cleared all the way to the gates making our way through the maze of shops that seemed to be right in the path to the gate. We walked right onto the plane---it was too close for me, but at least we made it. You have such a wonderful time ahead of you...relax and enjoy.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


I do pray that your journey is not cut short- how very worrying- but on a lighter note lovely to see your exquisite work again.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That's my thing, I rarely play so can't win if I don't play.


we are a right pair, aren't we!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope they get all the kids in to be checked and glad that treatment is starting for the little ones already. It certainly is something to be worried about and I'm saying as many prayers as I can for the kids, parents, grandparents, and all the rest of the family.



Cashmeregma said:


> HUS is a blood clotting disease from the ecoli infection. Might be more but I have to go now. Thank you everyone for your prayers. Wonder if trip will be cut short by needing to go to Ohio.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, here are a couple new pictures, they aren't downloading well, so we'll see what happens. 
They had their first grooming appointment yesterday and they did fantastic, didn't cry or fuss. 
Ryssa is the one closest and has the white on the chest.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I will Juiie and thank you.


Lurker 2 said:


> Wish Brantley well for me, please Gwen!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


Oh dear, hugs and prayers for all, what a horrible thing to have happen, but hopes and prayers that they are able to get everything under control and a total recovery with no lasting effects.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto...


jheiens said:


> Machriste, Jeanette's prayers for all of you are my prayers also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto...Bravo Julie!!!


Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you were able to get some grocery shopping done.
> 
> What an honor Julie. You are an excellent seamstress from what I have seen of your work. I'm so glad this is happening in your life. I like to see you get recognition for your skills and talent. I imagine this will be a very major event in New Zealand and hope you are able to get photos. Bravo Julie!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here are a couple new pictures, they aren't downloading well, so we'll see what happens.
> They had their first grooming appointment yesterday and they did fantastic, didn't cry or fuss.
> Ryssa is the one closest and has the white on the chest.


What adorable moppets, the sisters are! I am seriously thinking of a poodle next time round- because there is a high probability it might outlast me- and I think Bronwen might be persuadable to having a non shedding varety


----------



## Sorlenna

Daralene, sending all good thoughts to the wee ones. Do try to enjoy the trip and I hope there's nothing but good news from here.

Kaye, the Girls are adorable!

Julie, let me know how the hummus turns out and what spices you put in--always interested in variations.

I did the frogging yesterday and got almost back to the point where I was before--it's coming along. My thumb is acting up again (think I was gripping the needle a bit too hard from worrying I'd make a mistake again...  ). 

Now I'm off to see what awaits in the world of work.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I will Juiie and thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... I have caught up from yesterday, yet. Today we have had rain and rain, again. Our temp was about 12c. Come on Spring. Mind you I saw a daffodil at mums today...
> 
> Well think of us tomorrow.. Wed, hopefully we will have something settled here. I will let you know.


Positive thoughts and energies coming your way. :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.

Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto...Bravo Julie!!!


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, sending all good thoughts to the wee ones. Do try to enjoy the trip and I hope there's nothing but good news from here.
> 
> Kaye, the Girls are adorable!
> 
> Julie, let me know how the hummus turns out and what spices you put in--always interested in variations.
> 
> I did the frogging yesterday and got almost back to the point where I was before--it's coming along. My thumb is acting up again (think I was gripping the needle a bit too hard from worrying I'd make a mistake again...  ).
> 
> Now I'm off to see what awaits in the world of work.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.


I will, I follow several recipes- according to what I have in the cupboard. It is a wee while since I last made it, and I don't recall, just now, what. I need to use up my Tahini, it is getting to be ancient!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> What adorable moppets, the sisters are! I am seriously thinking of a poodle next time round- because there is a high probability it might outlast me- and I think Bronwen might be persuadable to having a non shedding varety


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KatyNora said:


> Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.
> 
> Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


How fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures that you all took and the yarns you all got to add to your stashes.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.
> 
> Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


Oh I think we have gathered a little of their personalities!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm looking forward to their trip over here to our KAP!! What stores did you get to shop at in London? It sounds like a perfectly wonderful day. I didn't go into Harrods for yarn and I was right there...went to John Lewis and Liberty store and to I Knit London which is near the Waterloo underground station. I can't wait to see your photos.



KatyNora said:


> Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.
> 
> Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Little Moriah is stable and will leave ICU as soon as her levels are normal. Boys are both being checked as a precaution. Please continue prayers. My cousin, an adult, was sent home after ecoli only to be admitted again in a coma for weeks with organs shutting down. She did live thank goodness.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is great news...I hope now that you and DH can enjoy your date...I'm learning that I love the NY wines...our local winery has a restaurant out there now and they're cross promoting the wines. Yum...



Cashmeregma said:


> Little Moriah is stable and will leave ICU as soon as her levels are normal. Boys are both being checked as a precaution. Please continue prayers. My cousin, an adult, was sent home after ecoli only to be admitted again in a coma for weeks with organs shutting down. She did live thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Little Moriah is stable and will leave ICU as soon as her levels are normal. Boys are both being checked as a precaution. Please continue prayers. My cousin, an adult, was sent home after ecoli only to be admitted again in a coma for weeks with organs shutting down. She did live thank goodness.


I am so sorry you have this worry- just when you are supposed to be having a brief holiday.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is terrible...will be praying for both children and the parents.


Cashmeregma said:


> JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


----------



## Gweniepooh

These two make me smile.....They are such cute little bundles of unconditional love. So very cute.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here are a couple new pictures, they aren't downloading well, so we'll see what happens.
> They had their first grooming appointment yesterday and they did fantastic, didn't cry or fuss.
> Ryssa is the one closest and has the white on the chest.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Tonight we are in Omaha.....wending our way east...'cept tomorrow we will make a left turn and go to St. Paul, making a brief stop at Carleton College....DH's undergraduate alma mater. A very pretty place, for sure. We will spend 2 days with friends, and then FINALLY go home! arrggghhhh...bills await!
> 
> Today was a gentle day on the road. The day was spent crossing Nebraska. The scenery of NE was more familiar to us....huge fields of ripe corn! Can't wait to get to Ohio and have freshly picked corn!
> 
> One of the interesting things we saw today was the Trail Monument that arches over the Interstate 80 highway. We did not stop for long nor saw the shows, but it is definitely on the list for the next trip when we will have NO schedule. That's the plan, at least. The monument is to honor the California & Oregon, & Mormon Trails and the pioneers who traveled them. When we drove I80 a few years ago we actually saw them installing the archway over the hwy. Traffic was stopped...so we sat,,,and watched them swing this huge building into place! It was memorable, for sure!
> 
> I think the buffalo statue is life-sized. One HUGE animal!
> 
> Everyone...stay safe, warm & comfy. Healing energies for all in need...happy celebrations....peace & love to all....
> Carol il/oh....and tonight in NE.


Very cool, David drives through there all the time but never takes me pictures. Have a safe trip the rest of the way home.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to embroidery machine for awhile....TTYL


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Cashmeregma. I just got home from the ER with DH. He had what he had thought was a blister but now was swollen, red and appeared puss filled. Called the 24/7 Nurse Call provided by insurance and she advised us to go to ER. They numbed it and lanced it. It HAD been a blister but it hadn't drained and was infected now with red streaked. They They put a drain in it too and said to keep off his feet a day or two then could take the drain out if it seemed okay...also advised follow up with regular doctor. DH is such a wuss when it comes to stuff like this; he wanted to watch since it was numb but couldn't handle it.....me....I videoed the procedure and sent it home to DD. Guess it's the science teacher in me; found it quite interesting. He's fine now and I'll pamper him tomorrow since he will be home.


Oh wow! Glad you got it all taken care of, that had to be painful. David doesn't like needles either, me, I watch, I think after giving birth, there's not much that super tramatic to watch. lol.


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


Prayers, positive energies, and hugs going your way.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> These two make me smile.....They are such cute little bundles of unconditional love. So very cute.


 And you have a very big bundle. How is he doing, totally recovered from his surgery?


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> So exhausted today. I keep falling asleep while reading here. Thinking of all of you and wishing well for those planning the KAP and KAP downunder. I am getting ready for some sleep since I am struggling to stay awake.


No wonder, you are one of the busiest women I know. Hope you slept well.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed- and I was able to pick up some very good bargains. It is nice to open the drawers or the larder door and see food on the shelf. Ringo has food for the two weeks- next pay day in all likelihood I will have to pay for the ambulance- but we will cross that bridge when we get there. I got a kilo of chicken thighs for 6 dollars- so that should help staunch my craving for meat proteins- Ringo can have the skin, and the bones can make a stock. And I still have a couple of dollars left plus the Koha (voluntary gift) for lunch when I go down to the Papakura Marae to the class for making a modern version of the traditional cloak, or Korowai. I have yet to work out how to get there- which buses I must catch- but the teacher was very welcoming and when I have completed it, I will be expected to present it to the Maori King.


Wonderful on the groceries. :thumbup: 
How exciting to make the cloak and present it to the King, what an exceptional honor. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


My prayers for a speedy recovery. Medical science can work miracles and am definitely praying for that miracle.
My heart goes out to you and that precious child an parents.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here are a couple new pictures, they aren't downloading well, so we'll see what happens.
> They had their first grooming appointment yesterday and they did fantastic, didn't cry or fuss.
> Ryssa is the one closest and has the white on the chest.


What darling little balls of fluff!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.
> 
> Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


Hope you have some photos. How lovely that you could meet.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Little Moriah is stable and will leave ICU as soon as her levels are normal. Boys are both being checked as a precaution. Please continue prayers. My cousin, an adult, was sent home after ecoli only to be admitted again in a coma for weeks with organs shutting down. She did live thank goodness.


That's good news and the prayers will continue!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Sandy

Machriste prayers are on the way for you all.


----------



## Sandy

TNS said:


> Just dropping in at Heathrow airport, flight goes in an hour, so we are in the Virgin Lounge.


Have a wonderful flight!


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful on the groceries. :thumbup:
> How exciting to make the cloak and present it to the King, what an exceptional honor. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Indeed! How did I miss that first time around?! Good on you!


----------



## Sandy

Cashmeregma said:


> JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


Prayers are on the way!


----------



## Sandy

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here are a couple new pictures, they aren't downloading well, so we'll see what happens.
> They had their first grooming appointment yesterday and they did fantastic, didn't cry or fuss.
> Ryssa is the one closest and has the white on the chest.


Such cute faces!


----------



## Sandy

KatyNora said:


> Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.
> 
> Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


So glad you had a nice visit. See you soon!


----------



## London Girl

KatyNora said:


> Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.
> 
> Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


Thanks dear, wonderful to meet you too and you are now added to my buddy list! Enjoy the rest of your trip!! x


----------



## London Girl

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I think we have gathered a little of their personalities!


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to embroidery machine for awhile....TTYL


Gwen, what machine do you have?


----------



## London Girl

Sending healing vibes to all who are suffering or struggling xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! Glad you got it all taken care of, that had to be painful. David doesn't like needles either, me, I watch, I think after giving birth, there's not much that super tramatic to watch. lol.


ME, I can't watch them most of the time- despite having to have so many- because of the Warfarin.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful on the groceries. :thumbup:
> How exciting to make the cloak and present it to the King, what an exceptional honor. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That was my immediate reaction. I hope we may get to go down to Turangawaewae, where the Kings (or Queens) have their complex of Marae.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed! How did I miss that first time around?! Good on you!


I hope it will be accepted protocol to take at least one photograph- I think you would be interested, Sorlenna.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it will be accepted protocol to take at least one photograph- I think you would be interested, Sorlenna.


I would most definitely be interested!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I would most definitely be interested!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sandy said:


> Machriste prayers are on the way for you all.


I would echo this-- even though you are far away we are here for you.

Same for the sister's granddaughter (Cashmeregma, maybe?) lots and lots of hugs and prayers for everyone who is hurting or has family member in danger.


----------



## marlark

Such negative news of late. Send hugs to all in need of them. The morning is very cool and overcast. Where is summer again this year? Will connect again later. Marlark.


----------



## Lurker 2

Here, although we have yet another blast from Antarctica, bringing snow to many (not this far north) at least the day is dawning noticeably earlier- I just put the rubbish out to the road, and no longer need my torch, to avoid the puddles on the driveway. The ,no longer full, moon, was shining beautifully in the sky washed clear by the rain. Wednesday, and I must stay home to take a phonecall. Enjoy your day, everyone.


----------



## jheiens

Best wishes for quick and complete healing for Brantley, Gwen. How is your pup doing following his surgery

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

sorry I have not been around - no excuse - just sleeping too much - and staying up too late - tonight is definitely going to be an early to bed night. I don't need my days and nights mixed up.

northwest ohio and southern Michigan had quite a rain storm the first of the week - we only got 1-1/2 inches - gary's parents that live less than ten miles (as a crow flies) from us and got four inches - Heidi heard on the news that Detroit was flooding. they certainly got more rain than we did. have not heard of any flooding in Toledo. we needed the rain and it came in such a fashion that it soaked in well. we were to have more today but don't think it is going to materialize - at least there are no dark clouds yet. 

the temps are to be in the low seventies all week so it is cool, clammy and sticky. we really have had a cool summer this year - usually the dog days of summer are really hot - but we have had no stretch of days when you really don't go outside because it is so hot - we have had none of that this year. I think we hit 90°+ only once or twice - usually we go weeks in that kind of heat. everyone is saying we are going to experience what we had last winter - if so - I am definitely going to hibernate.

you should have seen avery last evening - he wanted to play ball with gary - he came out in the kitchen with his baseball hat on and a pair of shades that look like the big league players where. he was too cute. they played until it was too dark to see the ball. avery is going to be just like gary in his knowledge of all things baseball - especially where the tigers are concerned - the boy does love the tigers.

we survived all the august birthday so far - one more - Josiah - heather's only son - believe his is 29 august - will have to check with Phyllis to make sure. packages from llbean are in the mail for gary, Heidi, alexis and son-in-law Daniel. have an idea it will be legoes for Josiah.

I am unraveling my afghan - it is kind of interesting work - I knit it with three strands of yarn so have three balls to work with - I pull out two rows and then take it ball by ball around and under and through - at times I wonder why I am doing this but think I will like it better not so heavy - busy hands are happy hands. rotflmao

not sure how much I will comment as I read - but will get caught up as quickly as I can.  --- sam


----------



## iamsam

what excellent news for you purl2diva - and keep in mind that there will be another kap next year and we will look for you then. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> The Oncotype test results showed that the likelihood of the cancer returning within ten years is less than 10% and that chemo would provide no further benefits so I will have seven weeks of radiation followed by hormone therapy. I feel very blessed that the cancer was caught early and that the the treatment will be relatively easy compared to many others.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend to breast cancer last week. Because of insurance issues, she missed three years if mammograms so was at Stage 4 when it was discovered. She battled for four years- long enough to see her youngest graduate from high school and the birth of four grandchildren. She dealt with her illness with courage and grace and was an inspiration to everyone who knew her.
> 
> I had hoped to get to KAP this year but once I had the diagnosis, I knew that would not be possible so I will join all the others and enjoy it from afar.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes....Sydney is fully recovered and just as rambunctious as ever.....LOL. Just one big ole puppy. Will you have Ryssa spayed?



Poledra65 said:


> And you have a very big bundle. How is he doing, totally recovered from his surgery?


----------



## angelam

Machriste - my heart goes out to you. I will be thinking of you and Jack as you make such a difficult decision. Hugs.
Thinking also of you Cashmeregma and sending lots of healing vibes to your sister's grandchildren. Ecoli is such a horrible illness, especially for little ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have a Husqvarna Viking Ruby 50. Just a single head machine but do love it. I understand you are quite the embroiderer.


London Girl said:


> Gwen, what machine do you have?


----------



## angelam

Just got home today. DD and family did not get home until late last night so I stayed until this morning which of course meant that I missed out on meeting up with KatyNora and the others. Sounds like you all had a good time and I'm so sorry I didn't get to meet you KatyNora. Hopefully we will get to meet via Skype at the KAP. Having great trouble with my Skype at the moment but will have to get it sorted before October!


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


Prayers are on the way to them.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must stitch some bags together- I do have whole wheat- so could use that- just would need some cotton cloth.


Julie, you can also use regular rice. I use field corn. I don't even use all cotton fabric for mine. I only put them in the microwave for a maximum of 2 minutes. You can always put a glass of water in the microwave with it if you are concerned it might burn.

Spider, I will add your family to my prayers.

Tami


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here are a couple new pictures, they aren't downloading well, so we'll see what happens.
> They had their first grooming appointment yesterday and they did fantastic, didn't cry or fuss.
> Ryssa is the one closest and has the white on the chest.


So very cute:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you can also use regular rice. I use field corn. I don't even use all cotton fabric for mine. I only put them in the microwave for a maximum of 2 minutes. You can always put a glass of water in the microwave with it if you are concerned it might burn.
> 
> Spider, I will add your family to my prayers.
> 
> Tami


I really must get on to it! I have the wheat- don't want to use my expensive basmati rice for it!


----------



## martina

angelam said:


> Machriste - my heart goes out to you. I will be thinking of you and Jack as you make such a difficult decision. Hugs.
> Thinking also of you Cashmeregma and sending lots of healing vibes to your sister's grandchildren. Ecoli is such a horrible illness, especially for little ones.


I haven't been able to get on here all day till now, so these thoughts and prayers are mine also.


----------



## nittergma

Ditto for me too.


Lurker 2 said:


> We enjoy meeting our Lurkers!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. DH & I were having a discussion about passwords this morning & what a pain in the a-- they are. I have a terrible time remembering,& now it seems they want capitals & numbers in each. I used to use the same thing for all but now & then get notices that you must chane it but can't use what has been used before :roll:
> I usually have to try 2 or 3 before I get it right.


I keep a note book for passwords. In fact, I keep two, one of which needs updated! I keep the second one in the safe. The first is either by my chair, or in my purse.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have, what the Profesor called a cyst and spur right in the ball joint- left hip- but this last week it has been really playing up- possibly because of some chilly, (for us) weather!


Julie, that sounds similar to my knee. I had a series of 3 jell injections in each knee almost 3 years ago. I was told that they would probably only last 6 months at most, but I have not had to have them redone. I am trying to remember what it was called. Just looked it up. It is EUFLEXXA. I don't know if it's available to you, or if it would be what you need. I know my insurance didn't pay for all of it, and the dr. had to get authorization from them first, then had to order it, as it is something that can't be kept in the office, and must be ordered per patient. I also don't know if it would cost you anything. I do know it has been incredibly helpful for me. I was taking anti-inflamitories for years, until they have my stomach a mess, and I am no longer taking them. I do use a Voltaran cream when needed, but no more of the pills. This might be something to ask about when you go next.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I haven't been able to get on here all day till now, so these thoughts and prayers are mine also.


Friends in North Wales and Glasgow were out for about 5 hours- I think it must have crashed throughout Britain!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, that sounds similar to my knee. I had a series of 3 jell injections in each knee almost 3 years ago. I was told that they would probably only last 6 months at most, but I have not had to have them redone. I am trying to remember what it was called. Just looked it up. It is EUFLEXXA. I don't know if it's available to you, or if it would be what you need. I know my insurance didn't pay for all of it, and the dr. had to get authorization from them first, then had to order it, as it is something that can't be kept in the office, and must be ordered per patient. I also don't know if it would cost you anything. I do know it has been incredibly helpful for me. I was taking anti-inflamitories for years, until they have my stomach a mess, and I am no longer taking them. I do use a Voltaran cream when needed, but no more of the pills. This might be something to ask about when you go next.
> 
> Tami


I really must organise getting to a doctor I trust!


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Re our Canadian trip - thank you everyone who is wishing us a wonderful holiday. And yes, Darowil, DD did really leave it to the last possible minute to get a pair of boots. She has her well-worn-in old ones at her Uni flat, and says that they smell so strongly of sheep that she didn't think we would appreciate her wearing them. (She wore them during lambing this year and the previous one). She's got the same boots as me but in her size, so as mine were immediately comfortable and quite light to wear she may get away with wearing brand new boots. We won't be doing particularly long or strenuous hikes as I can no longer attempt them. I will try to keep in contact but know that there will be times when the internet isn't available. I'm so excited, and especially looking forward to meeting Shirley and Pat too.


TNS, when you get home again, have your DD put her smelly boots in a big plastic garbage bag with some charcoal and tie it closed. Leave them for a week. If the smell isn't gone, do it again. It might take two or three tries, but it WILL take the smell out completely. You can use plain old grilling charcoal to do this. Just make sure it isn't the kind you just light a match to. Have a safe and wonderful trip! And give Shirley and Pat hugs for all of us, please! Tami


----------



## iamsam

Marilyn - not sure I recognize the name so I want to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we love having new people join in since they add so much to our conversations - like your suggestion for feta cheese - one of my favorites. we will be here all week so stop in as often as you can - always fresh tea being poured and an empty chair with your name on it is always available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Marilyn K. said:


> WOW! What Fun with all these recipes. On the Greek tomato salad, for an additional kick so to speak, add crumbled Feta Cheese.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Really weird thing happened last night. I had made cooked pudding Sat morning and, when it had cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. Had eaten a dish or so of it and got one out last night for midnight snack while reading. I had finished it, left empty dish with spoon in it sitting on upholstered arm of recliner while I finished reading. Cat had just gotten up to get down when the dish exploded. No hot/cold issue, just went "POP" and all over the place. Of course, I was bare foot so was really careful about getting out of chair. Had from tiny slivers thru thumb-size pieces, out about a foot from source. I cleaned up the big pieces and any small I could easily see, stripped off my gown and everything washable from chair and below it. Today I'll carefully vacuum and hope I get it all. BUT cannot figure why dish popped. It was a heat-proof dish but a few years old (I have much older that I still use).


I'm glad you and the cat did not get cut. How unusual for a dish to do that.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sandy said:


> I'm caught up and I thought I would give you all an update on my car woes.....
> 
> Well bad luck has struck again! I specifically made the appointment for today knowing that Glenn's ssi check is deposited on the 10th. So the car needed a coil and $352 later it is ready to go. Was there at 8 am and it was finished around 11:30 go to pay for it and check isn't in bank! I have no idea why the check wasn't deposited. I sure hope it is tomorrow. I tried to call social security but the lines were busy every time I tried calling. I really didn't need this on top of everything else.
> 
> We had to walk back to our resort about 5 miles a lot of it up hill in 101 degree weather and smoke still in the air. We got to within a mile of the resort when someone we had been talking to near the auto repair went by, recognized us turned around, came back and gave us a lift to the resort (thank goodness as it was mostly a very steep up hill walk). That was the only good thing that happened.


I'm sorry you had to have the car fixed on vacation, and everything. It would have been nice if the shop would have offered you a ride back. Hope the check is in the bank now and you have the car back.


----------



## ChrisEl

Sam--I was thinking about your baseball loving grandsons a few nights ago when I heard about a Detroit Tigers/Toronto Blue Jays game which went on for 19 innings (about 6 1/2 hours). I think the Tigers lost, unfortunately. It was the second-longest game ever for the Tigers (at least since 1914) and the longest ever for the Blue Jays. Another bit of baseball lore to remember. 

To all those going through difficult times, I am praying for comfort and strength.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Our news at Mid-day said suicide. So sad and only 63- I wonder if he was ill?


Julie, from what I have heard today, he battled with depression, along with other things. So sad. He was a wonderful actor, and in such a variety of roles. Tami


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you and the cat did not get cut. How unusual for a dish to do that.


Thank you (and all who expressed concern, think I already said this) and we were really VERY lucky. If she had still been in my lap she would have had lots of tiny bits all over and might have run, thus spreading it around. I am still finding an occasional bit. If I'd been holding the dish we both would have had cuts.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, from what I have heard today, he battled with depression, along with other things. So sad. He was a wonderful actor, and in such a variety of roles. Tami


He certainly was! On the news this morning, there was one mention of possible manic-depression- whoever it was was not very clued up bi-polar is at least slightly kinder.


----------



## tami_ohio

machriste said:


> it's been a very difficult day today. Jack has been in the hospital since Friday evening. Last night he was cheerful and talkative, and seeming better. This am I got a call from his daughter to come directly to the hospital; his heart had stopped after he had been given platelets to bring his blood counts up. He was revived, and as I waited for the elevator to go up to his room, I heard the call for the code in his room. It happened again. They revived him a second time, but this is very hard on patient. He's now in the Cardiac ICU on a ventilator. His daughter from Denver came yesterday and his son will arrive late tonight from WI. The doctor tells us we will likely have to make a decision tomorrow or the next day whether to keep him on the vent or not. Please keep us in your prayers and we face this difficult decision.


I am so sorry to hear this. I will keep you all in my prayers. Tami


----------



## iamsam

and my least favorite to empty. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> LoL! You are not alone in the collection of recipes and cookbooks but not liking to cook! That's me too. I guess my favorite kitchen appliance would be my Kitchen Aid mixer. Then my fridge and stove. And can't forget the dishwasher which is my least favorite chore in the kitchen.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


I will keep the kids in my prayers. Your tree of life afghan is beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must get on to it! I have the wheat- don't want to use my expensive basmati rice for it!


Oh no! I wouldn't either. I would just use plain white long cooking rice if I had to.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must organise getting to a doctor I trust!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> and my least favorite to empty. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Calling all you prayer warriors - I have need of your services. Today I got a phone call from my best friend of 60 years (we met on the first day of 1st grade). She has been diagnosed with bone marrow cancer. She's already done some chemo and radiation - she didn't tell me earlier because she "Didn't want to worry me" - she has more treatment ahead, but she says she's feeling good right now. I will be calling her again on Thurs. because it'll be her birthday and ask her a few of the questions that I thought of after I hung up the phone. I'm just glad that Lili was sleeping when we talked because I think I would have upset her with my tears. Anyway if you could lift up my friend Betty in your thoughts and prayers I would be very grateful. Love to you all, Paula


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Friends in North Wales and Glasgow were out for about 5 hours- I think it must have crashed throughout Britain!


thanks for the info. At least I know it wasn't just me.


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Calling all you prayer warriors - I have need of your services. Today I got a phone call from my best friend of 60 years (we met on the first day of 1st grade). She has been diagnosed with bone marrow cancer. She's already done some chemo and radiation - she didn't tell me earlier because she "Didn't want to worry me" - she has more treatment ahead, but she says she's feeling good right now. I will be calling her again on Thurs. because it'll be her birthday and ask her a few of the questions that I thought of after I hung up the phone. I'm just glad that Lili was sleeping when we talked because I think I would have upset her with my tears. Anyway if you could lift up my friend Betty in your thoughts and prayers I would be very grateful. Love to you all, Paula


You and your dear friend, Betty, will be in my daily prayers.
May God comfort you and continue helping her to recover.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> thanks for the info. At least I know it wasn't just me.


That's why I mentioned it!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! I wouldn't either. I would just use plain white long cooking rice if I had to.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Yahoo News just posted the preliminary report of Robin William's death- pretty gruesome reading- he was determined to leave this mortal coil evidently.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Grandmapaula said:


> Calling all you prayer warriors - I have need of your services. Today I got a phone call from my best friend of 60 years (we met on the first day of 1st grade). She has been diagnosed with bone marrow cancer. She's already done some chemo and radiation - she didn't tell me earlier because she "Didn't want to worry me" - she has more treatment ahead, but she says she's feeling good right now. I will be calling her again on Thurs. because it'll be her birthday and ask her a few of the questions that I thought of after I hung up the phone. I'm just glad that Lili was sleeping when we talked because I think I would have upset her with my tears. Anyway if you could lift up my friend Betty in your thoughts and prayers I would be very grateful. Love to you all, Paula


Coming your and her way-- wishing for good results.


----------



## flyty1n

Thinking of Machriste and Jack and all the others who will be in my prayers tonight and were in my thoughts and prayers all day. Interesting, isn't it, that we have become such a "band of brothers" as Shakespeare wrote?


----------



## pacer

GrandmaPaula...Praying for your dear friend.

Daralene, Gwen, Machriste ---- Praying for you and your loved ones. Sickness and healing are difficult times in life. 

Julie....What an honor to make such a precious weaving.

Life keeps me busy as my DS#1 bought his first used vehicle yesterday. I had to go with him so he could drive it home. I am pleased with his findings. Tonight he had me running around with getting the insurance taken care of and tomorrow he will license it. He is a very responsible young man and I am so proud of him to save the money and take care of everything. I did sleep well last night and woke up at 2:30 AM so I finished the last 6 rows of an afghan square, read a chapter in my book, washed the shower walls, took my shower and got ready to head out to work. After work, I took care of the insurance for my son and made dinner, then washed dishes. Time to get ready to call it a night. I am thinking of each of you and wishing everyone well.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> GrandmaPaula...Praying for your dear friend.
> 
> Daralene, Gwen, Machriste ---- Praying for you and your loved ones. Sickness and healing are difficult times in life.
> 
> Julie....What an honor to make such a precious weaving.
> 
> Life keeps me busy as my DS#1 bought his first used vehicle yesterday. I had to go with him so he could drive it home. I am pleased with his findings. Tonight he had me running around with getting the insurance taken care of and tomorrow he will license it. He is a very responsible young man and I am so proud of him to save the money and take care of everything. I did sleep well last night and woke up at 2:30 AM so I finished the last 6 rows of an afghan square, read a chapter in my book, washed the shower walls, took my shower and got ready to head out to work. After work, I took care of the insurance for my son and made dinner, then washed dishes. Time to get ready to call it a night. I am thinking of each of you and wishing everyone well.


Congratulations to your son on the purchase of his vehicle. There's nothing like your own wheels for that sense of independence!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Here is my newest hat. Started it on Sunday and finished tonight.

Cheeping chick hat by Elaine Fitzpatrick(of Down Cloverlaine)

I apologize for the poor lighting, something s wrong with the camera. Have to get Greg to look at it.

Sooooooo cute.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, the insurance did pay over$600 my copay was $110. For the Lyrica.
Gwennie, sat in my swing chair yesterday and Maya went nuts. Couldn't figure how to lay down beside me! Walked under swing, behind it several times. Finally with urging jumped on bed and lay down.
Played in pool for half hour this afternoon. Then went in jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. Felt very pampered. Great, clean, window filled gym. Feel very fortunate to have use of it.


----------



## gagesmom

More prayers are headed to Grandmapaula's friend Betty.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Here is my newest hat. Started it on Sunday and finished tonight.
> 
> Cheeping chick hat by Elaine Fitzpatrick(of Down Cloverlaine)
> 
> I apologize for the poor lighting, something s wrong with the camera. Have to get Greg to look at it.
> 
> Sooooooo cute.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


That's so cute. Your craft table with all those cute hats will be a favorite, I'm sure!!
junek


----------



## jknappva

A couple of pictures from my sister.
the first was taken a little while ago. So far we haven't had more than 40 drops of rain. I hope she got more since we've had a good rain since she's had any!
And the 'super moon' on Sunday night.
Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## jheiens

Just stopping in to let you all know that I am still joining squares. I'm still moving toward getting all the squares for the first of the larger afghans connected before moving on to the last large one. The smaller one is all joined up--so we will have 3 completed projects from all of the work and creativity of knitters form all over the place.

Thank you all again,

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Being lifted up in prayers and will continue to do so every day. How sad for her and her family to be going through and for you and her other friends also.



Grandmapaula said:


> Calling all you prayer warriors - I have need of your services. Today I got a phone call from my best friend of 60 years (we met on the first day of 1st grade). She has been diagnosed with bone marrow cancer. She's already done some chemo and radiation - she didn't tell me earlier because she "Didn't want to worry me" - she has more treatment ahead, but she says she's feeling good right now. I will be calling her again on Thurs. because it'll be her birthday and ask her a few of the questions that I thought of after I hung up the phone. I'm just glad that Lili was sleeping when we talked because I think I would have upset her with my tears. Anyway if you could lift up my friend Betty in your thoughts and prayers I would be very grateful. Love to you all, Paula


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Here is my newest hat. Started it on Sunday and finished tonight.
> 
> Cheeping chick hat by Elaine Fitzpatrick(of Down Cloverlaine)quote]
> 
> Oh, my, how darling!


----------



## martina

Grandmapaula, your friend and her family are in my prayers. Will you please say a prayer for my friends daughter who is currently undergoing tests for a blood condition which may be related to a possible liver problem? thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> You and your dear friend, Betty, will be in my daily prayers.
> May God comfort you and continue helping her to recover.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I, also, will keep your friend in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> GrandmaPaula...Praying for your dear friend.
> 
> Daralene, Gwen, Machriste ---- Praying for you and your loved ones. Sickness and healing are difficult times in life.
> 
> Julie....What an honor to make such a precious weaving.
> 
> Life keeps me busy as my DS#1 bought his first used vehicle yesterday. I had to go with him so he could drive it home. I am pleased with his findings. Tonight he had me running around with getting the insurance taken care of and tomorrow he will license it. He is a very responsible young man and I am so proud of him to save the money and take care of everything. I did sleep well last night and woke up at 2:30 AM so I finished the last 6 rows of an afghan square, read a chapter in my book, washed the shower walls, took my shower and got ready to head out to work. After work, I took care of the insurance for my son and made dinner, then washed dishes. Time to get ready to call it a night. I am thinking of each of you and wishing everyone well.


Congratulations to your son!


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Here is my newest hat. Started it on Sunday and finished tonight.
> 
> Cheeping chick hat by Elaine Fitzpatrick(of Down Cloverlaine)
> 
> I apologize for the poor lighting, something s wrong with the camera. Have to get Greg to look at it.
> 
> Sooooooo cute.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Cute hat. Check the settings on the camera and make sure the flash is turned on, and it's set for auto focus.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Just stopping in to let you all know that I am still joining squares. I'm still moving toward getting all the squares for the first of the larger afghans connected before moving on to the last large one. The smaller one is all joined up--so we will have 3 completed projects from all of the work and creativity of knitters form all over the place.
> 
> Thank you all again,
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, thank you so much for all of your hard work!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Grandmapaula, your friend and her family are in my prayers. Will you please say a prayer for my friends daughter who is currently undergoing tests for a blood condition which may be related to a possible liver problem? thank you.


Will do!


----------



## Grandmapaula

martina said:


> Grandmapaula, your friend and her family are in my prayers. Will you please say a prayer for my friends daughter who is currently undergoing tests for a blood condition which may be related to a possible liver problem? thank you.


She is in my "prayer book",Martina and thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> GrandmaPaula...Praying for your dear friend.
> 
> Daralene, Gwen, Machriste ---- Praying for you and your loved ones. Sickness and healing are difficult times in life.
> 
> Julie....What an honor to make such a precious weaving.
> 
> Life keeps me busy as my DS#1 bought his first used vehicle yesterday. I had to go with him so he could drive it home. I am pleased with his findings. Tonight he had me running around with getting the insurance taken care of and tomorrow he will license it. He is a very responsible young man and I am so proud of him to save the money and take care of everything. I did sleep well last night and woke up at 2:30 AM so I finished the last 6 rows of an afghan square, read a chapter in my book, washed the shower walls, took my shower and got ready to head out to work. After work, I took care of the insurance for my son and made dinner, then washed dishes. Time to get ready to call it a night. I am thinking of each of you and wishing everyone well.


Well, that will all be a long way in the future! Got to get there for the first time, Monday.
Tomorrow I will go and see the niece that had a stroke a few weeks back- she is well on the path of rehabilitation, and determined to get full function back. This niece is married to the oldest son of Fale's oldest sister- not the family that I have all the difficulty with.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely Paula. Prayers for you friend Betty, her family and for you. 


Grandmapaula said:


> Calling all you prayer warriors - I have need of your services. Today I got a phone call from my best friend of 60 years (we met on the first day of 1st grade). She has been diagnosed with bone marrow cancer. She's already done some chemo and radiation - she didn't tell me earlier because she "Didn't want to worry me" - she has more treatment ahead, but she says she's feeling good right now. I will be calling her again on Thurs. because it'll be her birthday and ask her a few of the questions that I thought of after I hung up the phone. I'm just glad that Lili was sleeping when we talked because I think I would have upset her with my tears. Anyway if you could lift up my friend Betty in your thoughts and prayers I would be very grateful. Love to you all, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for safety as your DS#1 takes to the road in his new vehicle. I know you are proud of having raised such a responsible young man. Congratulations on your purchase!


pacer said:


> GrandmaPaula...Praying for your dear friend.
> 
> Daralene, Gwen, Machriste ---- Praying for you and your loved ones. Sickness and healing are difficult times in life.
> 
> Julie....What an honor to make such a precious weaving.
> 
> Life keeps me busy as my DS#1 bought his first used vehicle yesterday. I had to go with him so he could drive it home. I am pleased with his findings. Tonight he had me running around with getting the insurance taken care of and tomorrow he will license it. He is a very responsible young man and I am so proud of him to save the money and take care of everything. I did sleep well last night and woke up at 2:30 AM so I finished the last 6 rows of an afghan square, read a chapter in my book, washed the shower walls, took my shower and got ready to head out to work. After work, I took care of the insurance for my son and made dinner, then washed dishes. Time to get ready to call it a night. I am thinking of each of you and wishing everyone well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

So many have had bad news lately that I thought you might use a bit of a boost.

Got my electric bill today, expected it to be a bit on the high side. While summer hasn't been consistently hot, we've had a week or more of high 90s to 100+ several times since May. This is usually followed by a few days or more of low 80s. During the very high times I have often lowered my thermostat at night so the house would really cool down so I could sleep better. Well, nice surprise, it wasn't bad at all, one of the lowers July bills I've ever had. I hope yours are the same.

Then was on the front porch messing with the cat and realized I had a little hummer looking for food. Dashed inside, set it up, don't know if she will come back or not but that's the first I've seen this summer. Unusual, since I have good flowers for hummers. Also had a lovely tiger swallowtail earlier. She did like my butterfly bush. Hope you've been having good birds and butterflies.

Hugs and prayers for all in need. Hope it gets better for all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Done


martina said:


> Grandmapaula, your friend and her family are in my prayers. Will you please say a prayer for my friends daughter who is currently undergoing tests for a blood condition which may be related to a possible liver problem? thank you.


----------



## nittergma

Too bad you aren't close by Gwen. My goats can take down a lot of vegetation! We tried them out on poison ivy and they ate it up as far as they could reach I just have to watch they don't eat the grapes or the fruit trees lol!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished making maps to all the places for folks coming to the KAP....use map quest (not my GPS) so if anyone gets lost....LOL....we will have each other's cell phone numbers.
> Will have copies made and printed for everyone attending; will give them to you at the Sit & Knit.
> 
> Talked tonight to youngest DD who has been in Florida all week. She will be headed home Sunday. Has had a wonderful time meeting boyfriend's aunt & cousins.
> 
> tomorrow I _plan[/[] to clean house and do nothing with KAP. Maybe even knit some in the evening. Going to call it "Me House" time....LOL....DH has to work for awhile late morning but hopefully will get started on cutting some grass tomorrow. I went out to try to do some today and BOTH mowers just wouldn't cooperate so he's got to check them out. Some areas of the back need more like a bush hog....that or a herd of goats! Personally I wouldn't mind the goats right now!_


----------



## nittergma

Me too! Love his drawings!


flyty1n said:


> Wow, I love the dogs of Matthew's. Let him know what a great artist he is and thank him for sharing his talent with us.


----------



## nittergma

I wrote a response to Shirley but couldn't send it,something about an embedded picture ugh! Anyway glad things are going well and you can move!
Happy Bday to Heidie and Alexa. 
We just got back Sunday from Pittsburgh, where my brother recently moved. They have a cute little house with a very nice swimming pool. My SIL is a painter of anything, she is now painting furniture with Chalk paint and it so pretty and creative! We had a great visit talking and touring Pittsburgh. We had dinner in Haufbrau House, delicious food! Lots of fun.
Right now our weather is sticky but it's supposed to cool off which will bring the humidity down, then I can get my yard mowed!
I'm heading to bed so hope everyone has a good night. Will try to catch up tomorrow. love,hugs, nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2

Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


----------



## TNS

Greetings from Vancouver! Had a good flight, ate too much, didn't sleep much and now have arrived in the hotel about 8 pm local, which is 4 am in UK time. Off to sleep now, but did take poor photos on the iPad.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Greetings from Vancouver! Had a good flight, ate too much, didn't sleep much and now have arrived in the hotel about 8 pm local, which is 4 am in UK time. Off to sleep now, but did take poor photos on the iPad.


So glad to see you Lin! Nice to know you are safely there- happy travels!


----------



## master of none

Another sad happening. Just read where Lauren Bacall died today at the age of 89. She was in many movies, some with
Humphrey Bogart. African Queen?


----------



## Lurker 2

master of none said:


> Another sad happening. Just read where Lauren Bacall died today at the age of 89. She was in many movies, some with
> Humphrey Bogart. African Queen?


That is a pretty good age to have reached though. It is of course sad for her remaining family and friends.


----------



## Sandy

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely Paula. Prayers for you friend Betty, her family and for you.


Prayers on the way Paula.


----------



## Sorlenna

master of none said:


> Another sad happening. Just read where Lauren Bacall died today at the age of 89. She was in many movies, some with
> Humphrey Bogart. African Queen?


No, that was Katherine Hepburn (and my favorite movie ever).


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> JUST leaving for out special time and found out that my sister's only granddaughter, (11 grandsons) has ecoli and they think the kidneys are affected. This is the one I knit the tree of life blanket for. Please pray. Next text said that the little boy is possibly showing symptoms. Think it was a petting zoo. As little as they are, I imagine even if you wash their hands they sneak a finger in the mouth. I don't know what HUS is but last message said positive for this too. Doing worse today. Admitted last night. We were on our way out the door when request for prayer came in.


Prayers coming. I look for other posts before I comment more as I am a number of pages behind.


----------



## Spider

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you can also use regular rice. I use field corn. I don't even use all cotton fabric for mine. I only put them in the microwave for a maximum of 2 minutes. You can always put a glass of water in the microwave with it if you are concerned it might burn.
> 
> Spider, I will add your family to my prayers.
> 
> Tami


Thanks Tami, and I have made my bags with flannel. Made quite a few for gifts one Christmas.
Cashmere, I am so sorry for your family. If life would just stay calm for a few days.
Kaye, I,love those puppies, what a treat to see their pictures I just smiled.


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to Katynora!
Happy Birthday, to you!


----------



## darowil

KatyNora said:


> Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.
> 
> Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


How exciting- sounds like a wonderful day and fun.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Just stopping in to let you all know that I am still joining squares. I'm still moving toward getting all the squares for the first of the larger afghans connected before moving on to the last large one. The smaller one is all joined up--so we will have 3 completed projects from all of the work and creativity of knitters form all over the place.
> 
> Thank you all again,
> 
> Ohio Joy


Committed my knitting group to something similar last night. Someone wants thigns knitted to put on a tree but whcih will be useful. So I suggested squads which can then put together as a balanket adn donate to one of the local charities. Clearly spent too long on KP as I said we could sew them together and make an afghan! Blank looks until I worked out what I had said and changed it to blanket. Don't expect to get as many squares as you though- I hope not if putting them together falls to me.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
> Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


Looks like it fitted him well- and it looks so good on.
I actually got a few more rows of mine done yesterday!


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Greetings from Vancouver! Had a good flight, ate too much, didn't sleep much and now have arrived in the hotel about 8 pm local, which is 4 am in UK time. Off to sleep now, but did take poor photos on the iPad.


Glad you've arrived safely- and if you can sleep for the night you might not have too many problems with jet lag, you never know it might work.
Sun looks beautiful.


----------



## darowil

ANd a very happy birthday to Katynora, have a lovely day.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Looks like it fitted him well- and it looks so good on.
> I actually got a few more rows of mine done yesterday!


The sleeves are a little long- which means he may be able to wear it next winter (with luck).
What part of the gansey are you up to?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The sleeves are a little long- which means he may be able to wear it next winter (with luck).
> What part of the gansey are you up to?


I'm still only on the body- had a rush of others things I needed to do. And it can't be doen while I'm on the computer etc.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I'm still only on the body- had a rush of others things I needed to do. And it can't be doen while I'm on the computer etc.


That is a bit tricky- one does need to concentrate!


----------



## PurpleFi

KatyNora said:


> Just back to my hotel after a wonderful visit with Purplefi, London Girl and Lifeline, from the Connections thread. Totally wonderful!!!!!! I felt at home immediately. We went for coffee, yarn, more yarn, lunch, and a quick photo op in the yarn again. Purple and Londy had to leave then, but Lifeline very kindly took me under her wing for a trip to Harrods so I could add to my souvenir stash. I cannot say how much I enjoyed the day. I feel that I've made three new friends. I'm only sorry angelam had a change of plans and couldn't join us. If she had, I'm sure I would have four new friends now.
> 
> Watch out, KAP!!! You have no idea how much fun is coming your way in October! . :lol:


It was lovely to meet you too. So glad you enjoyed the day. I hope you managed to do some shopping in Harrods. And don't forget you are most wellcome to come and stay next time you are in the UK. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Our KP connection was down last night so I wasn't able to get on.

Any way we had such a lovely, if all to short a time with Katy. She is one lovely lady. And I hope she will come back and visit us sometime.

I have picked my French GS up from the airport yesterday and we have a good train ride back to Camberley.

He has got lots of things he wants to do, so I think I will be on here even less this coming week. I will try to pop in when I can.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Photos for today....


----------



## sugarsugar

Well today was a bit of a saga but things are in place.. and hopefully will never be repeated. I surely hope not.

Back to catching up on here, not even sure where I was up to..

Hugs and thanks to everyone batting for us. It ended up being an agreed upon type of order.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a bit of a saga but things are in place.. and hopefully will never be repeated. I surely hope not.
> 
> Back to catching up on here, not even sure where I was up to..
> 
> Hugs and thanks to everyone batting for us. It ended up being an agreed upon type of order.


Glad to hear that it did not become a contest! May be things will be a little more relaxed from now on. Serena deserves a good start to her life.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear that it did not become a contest! May be things will be a little more relaxed from now on. Serena deserves a good start to her life.


Mmmm, I hope so. Pretty much things can stay the same but with an order in place. Criminal offence if breached. I was awake a lot last night. Not surprising.
I "beeped" going through the scanner thingy! Good grief, so they scanned me with the wand thingy and it was ok. They said it was probablt my jewelery. :shock: Really? Oh well I guess that part was kind of funny.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, I hope so. Pretty much things can stay the same but with an order in place. Criminal offence if breached. I was awake a lot last night. Not surprising.
> I "beeped" going through the scanner thingy! Good grief, so they scanned me with the wand thingy and it was ok. They said it was probablt my jewelery. :shock: Really? Oh well I guess that part was kind of funny.


Last time I had reason to be at the Courthouse we had to go through a scanner too, did not set it off there- But I did at the Airport in Dubai, on my way through to Scotland- turned out to be my sneakers!


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Luv. I hadn't meant to bring it up again, just that Julie and I got talking about our lovely curvaceous qualities and when she mentioned it, off I went. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm fine though. I really don't want to be high society anyway. I am who I am and friends with people from anywhere as long as they want to be friends and are nice people. That's what I love about here.


Good for you! Remember, if anyone ever has a problem with you then it is THEIR problem. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pouring wet again here! Not very cold at 9 degrees outside 15 inside. Today turned out not too bad- but tomorrow I must venture out- I will be wrapped up in my woollies and waterproofs. Lamatia, wife to Sama oldest child of Fale's oldest sister (not the family I have trouble with ) had a stroke a few weeks back- she is home now- seeing a physiotherapist daily- they come to the house. She is hoping to recover completely.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I know...nice to dream of going as a US contingent and then meeting up with our NZ and Australian friends before getting back on the ship to come back.


Sounds like a good plan to me. We can dream.


----------



## KateB

Good morning from a fairly bright West Coast. At the moment I'm lying in bed with a sleeping Luke...he would only go for a nap if Gran (or Dan as he says) would lie beside him, a good excuse now to get on here....I couldn't possibly get up and do anything, I might disturb him! :roll: 
Julie - What a lovely wee boy, so blonde! And his jumper's nice too.
Katynora - Many Happy Returns!


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday, Katynora!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright West Coast. At the moment I'm lying in bed with a sleeping Luke...he would only go for a nap if Gran (or Dan as he says) would lie beside him, a good excuse now to get on here....I couldn't possibly get up and do anything, I might disturb him! :roll:
> Julie - What a lovely wee boy, so blonde! And his jumper's nice too.
> Katynora - Many Happy Returns!


That your story and I guess you will stick by it! It is funny seeing Luke asleep, after seeing his smile for such a lot of the time!
Yes DGS is very blond- Bronwen's one request when I asked for permission to post the photo, was that I did not name him! he also had wonderful curls.
Both my Grandchildren- in the daffodils, last spring.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a baby gate myself to keep Sydney from chasing cat in my craft room....LOL


I got a baby gate when Oscar was a little puppy, so I could keep an eye on him just in the kitchen if I wasnt in our lounge... and now, well now we have a baby here. LOL


----------



## machriste

Thank you all for your prayers, hugs and support; they mean so much. Jack is still with us. Yesterday afternoon, ICU doc said labs were much improved. They are trying to get him off the sedation now to do some practice breathing on his own and then try to pull the breathing tube. Last night my DDs had us all over for a backyard BBQ. It was so nice to sit outside, watch the kids play and be out of that ICU visitors' waiting lounge. 

The good thing about not being able to be on KP is that by the time you are, some of the issues have been resolved. I'm so glad to learn the children with Ecoli are improving and that the settlement for Sugar Sugar, dd and Serena is a favorable one. Prayers for all that continue to struggle. 

Julie, your grandson and his blue sweater are truly a picture! The color is just right for him. 

Mel, your darling hats and Kaye, your darling dogs both make me smile when I don't seem to doing much of that these days. Started a new dishcloth pattern at the hospital yesterday; that seems to be the extent of what I can tackle.


----------



## sugarsugar

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Sandy, so sorry for the problems. I would certainly have asked car repair place if they couldn't get us a ride back to resort in that heat.
> 
> TY to all for concern about cat and me with exploding dish. Now I am very paranoid about using these dishes.


Ditto to Sandi....

I would be a bit nervous about those dishes too. :shock:


----------



## jheiens

Best wishes on your birthday, Katynora.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs and support; they mean so much. Jack is still with us. Yesterday afternoon, ICU doc said labs were much improved. They are trying to get him off the sedation now to do some practice breathing on his own and then try to pull the breathing tube. Last night my DDs had us all over for a backyard BBQ. It was so nice to sit outside, watch the kids play and be out of that ICU visitors' waiting lounge.
> 
> The good thing about not being able to be on KP is that by the time you are, some of the issues have been resolved. I'm so glad to learn the children with Ecoli are improving and that the settlement for Sugar Sugar, dd and Serena is a favorable one. Prayers for all that continue to struggle.
> 
> Julie, your grandson and his blue sweater are truly a picture! The color is just right for him.
> 
> Mel, your darling hats and Kaye, your darling dogs both make me smile when I don't seem to doing much of that these days. Started a new dishcloth pattern at the hospital yesterday; that seems to be the extent of what I can tackle.


Thank you so much, machriste.
I am so relieved for you that Jack has turned a corner towards a better prognosis.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Cashmeregma. I just got home from the ER with DH. He had what he had thought was a blister but now was swollen, red and appeared puss filled. Called the 24/7 Nurse Call provided by insurance and she advised us to go to ER. They numbed it and lanced it. It HAD been a blister but it hadn't drained and was infected now with red streaked. They They put a drain in it too and said to keep off his feet a day or two then could take the drain out if it seemed okay...also advised follow up with regular doctor. DH is such a wuss when it comes to stuff like this; he wanted to watch since it was numb but couldn't handle it.....me....I videoed the procedure and sent it home to DD. Guess it's the science teacher in me; found it quite interesting. He's fine now and I'll pamper him tomorrow since he will be home.


 :shock: Gosh... maybe he should have a small amount of sympathy with that pampering. LOL. I must admit though I wouldnt want a drain in my finger. I could watch someone else go through it though. :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
> Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


just smashing-- both people and gansey-- you do lovely work. And you can take that several ways!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> Greetings from Vancouver! Had a good flight, ate too much, didn't sleep much and now have arrived in the hotel about 8 pm local, which is 4 am in UK time. Off to sleep now, but did take poor photos on the iPad.


Glad you had a good flight and the photos certainly aren't "poor" in my book.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Katynora!


Echo that from here-- and many more.


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs and support; they mean so much. Jack is still with us. Yesterday afternoon, ICU doc said labs were much improved. They are trying to get him off the sedation now to do some practice breathing on his own and then try to pull the breathing tube.  Last night my DDs had us all over for a backyard BBQ. It was so nice to sit outside, watch the kids play and be out of that ICU visitors' waiting lounge.
> 
> The good thing about not being able to be on KP is that by the time you are, some of the issues have been resolved. I'm so glad to learn the children with Ecoli are improving and that the settlement for Sugar Sugar, dd and Serena is a favorable one. Prayers for all that continue to struggle.
> 
> Julie, your grandson and his blue sweater are truly a picture! The color is just right for him.
> 
> Mel, your darling hats and Kaye, your darling dogs both make me smile when I don't seem to doing much of that these days. Started a new dishcloth pattern at the hospital yesterday; that seems to be the extent of what I can tackle.


How good that he is improving a bit. Continueing withprayers that he continues to improve and they can manage to get the tube out.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It will indeed be an honour!


It sure will, exciting for you Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 52. Goodnight all.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Grandmapaula, your friend and her family are in my prayers. Will you please say a prayer for my friends daughter who is currently undergoing tests for a blood condition which may be related to a possible liver problem? thank you.


I will gladly add her to my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
> Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


What a darling little blondie. And the gansey is beautiful. The blue was an excellent choice... it brings out his delicate coloring!! What a fantastic job you did!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Greetings from Vancouver! Had a good flight, ate too much, didn't sleep much and now have arrived in the hotel about 8 pm local, which is 4 am in UK time. Off to sleep now, but did take poor photos on the iPad.


So exciting to see the pictures of the beginning of your adventure! I'm looking forward to more.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

master of none said:


> Another sad happening. Just read where Lauren Bacall died today at the age of 89. She was in many movies, some with
> Humphrey Bogart. African Queen?


No, Katherine Hepburn was in the Queen. I hadn't seen that! It usually goes by three. Wonder which celebrity will be third?
Another day of remembering talent that has given us so much pleasure.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Katynora!
> Happy Birthday, to you!


And birthday wishes from me!!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning! Lin is in the air heading towards the West coast of Canada. She will be meeting Pat and I later in the month. I am looking forward to it very much. OOps I see she has had a safe trip to Vancouver. They have a very interesting trip planned and I know her pictures will be great. 

We visited with our son yesterday. They leave today for Vancouver island. He is going to check on an apartment for us so keep your fingers crossed. I found it on line yesterday. We will leave around the end of Sept. before the winter sets in here in alberta. Much later than that the roads can be affected by snow. We want to get settled asap and so once he is settled there we will fly out and look at the apartment if he doesn't like this one. I am quite excited now that we know we can go.

We have made a lot of moves over time we usually get rid of a lot the first time round, and then once we have gone through the house we cut what we haven't thrown out as much as we can then we box it. I have given away half my stash to a group here who knit for Inn from the Cold, the drop in center, and the hospices in the hospital near us. I was so glad to find a group that will use the yarn to good advantage. 

I had better get hack at it. Nice to hear you are in Canada Lin! Shirley


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Our KP connection was down last night so I wasn't able to get on.
> 
> Any way we had such a lovely, if all to short a time with Katy. She is one lovely lady. And I hope she will come back and visit us sometime.
> 
> I have picked my French GS up from the airport yesterday and we have a good train ride back to Camberley.
> 
> He has got lots of things he wants to do, so I think I will be on here even less this coming week. I will try to pop in when I can.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today....


You have never ending excitement in your life!
The garden is lovely as always. Seeing your foxes and birds, one would think you lived in the deepest country.
But the same could be said of my apartment building!! I've never seen a fox here but usually see a couple of rabbits and squirrels and birds. All I have to do is go out the back door and it looks, sounds and feels like country although we're in the middle of the city!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATY NORA!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a great year. I wish the very best for you. 

Here is a stained glass picture of the Superstition Mountains in Arizona. I hope you like it. Shirley


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a bit of a saga but things are in place.. and hopefully will never be repeated. I surely hope not.
> 
> Back to catching up on here, not even sure where I was up to..
> 
> Hugs and thanks to everyone batting for us. It ended up being an agreed upon type of order.


Glad things turned out to your satisfaction.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That your story and I guess you will stick by it! It is funny seeing Luke asleep, after seeing his smile for such a lot of the time!
> Yes DGS is very blond- Bronwen's one request when I asked for permission to post the photo, was that I did not name him! he also had wonderful curls.
> Both my Grandchildren- in the daffodils, last spring.


They are beautiful! And look so very happy.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs and support; they mean so much. Jack is still with us. Yesterday afternoon, ICU doc said labs were much improved. They are trying to get him off the sedation now to do some practice breathing on his own and then try to pull the breathing tube. Last night my DDs had us all over for a backyard BBQ. It was so nice to sit outside, watch the kids play and be out of that ICU visitors' waiting lounge.
> 
> The good thing about not being able to be on KP is that by the time you are, some of the issues have been resolved. I'm so glad to learn the children with Ecoli are improving and that the settlement for Sugar Sugar, dd and Serena is a favorable one. Prayers for all that continue to struggle.
> 
> Julie, your grandson and his blue sweater are truly a picture! The color is just right for him.
> 
> Mel, your darling hats and Kaye, your darling dogs both make me smile when I don't seem to doing much of that these days. Started a new dishcloth pattern at the hospital yesterday; that seems to be the extent of what I can tackle.


And I'm praying that our prayer warriors' (as dear Betty calls us!) voices will be heard once again!
I'm glad that you had even a little good news plus a chance to relax with family.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning! Lin is in the air heading towards the West coast of Canada. She will be meeting Pat and I later in the month. I am looking forward to it very much. OOps I see she has had a safe trip to Vancouver. They have a very interesting trip planned and I know her pictures will be great.
> 
> We visited with our son yesterday. They leave today for Vancouver island. He is going to check on an apartment for us so keep your fingers crossed. I found it on line yesterday. We will leave around the end of Sept. before the winter sets in here in alberta. Much later than that the roads can be affected by snow. We want to get settled asap and so once he is settled there we will fly out and look at the apartment if he doesn't like this one. I am quite excited now that we know we can go.
> 
> We have made a lot of moves over time we usually get rid of a lot the first time round, and then once we have gone through the house we cut what we haven't thrown out as much as we can then we box it. I have given away half my stash to a group here who knit for Inn from the Cold, the drop in center, and the hospices in the hospital near us. I was so glad to find a group that will use the yarn to good advantage.
> 
> I had better get hack at it. Nice to hear you are in Canada Lin! Shirley


I'm so excited for you, Shirley!! And once you are settled into your new home, you'll have an excellent reason to rebuild your stash!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATY NORA!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a great year. I wish the very best for you.
> 
> Here is a stained glass picture of the Superstition Mountains in Arizona. I hope you like it. Shirley


So beautiful!! I don't think you've shared this before!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie your DGS is adorable and the guernsey looks wonderful on him. All Perfect!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
> Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just heard that too. She was one of my favorite. Such sophistication.


master of none said:


> Another sad happening. Just read where Lauren Bacall died today at the age of 89. She was in many movies, some with
> Humphrey Bogart. African Queen?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday KatyNora!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Such a sweet babe.....first time I've seen him not smiling......but then he is sleeping. 


KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright West Coast. At the moment I'm lying in bed with a sleeping Luke...he would only go for a nap if Gran (or Dan as he says) would lie beside him, a good excuse now to get on here....I couldn't possibly get up and do anything, I might disturb him! :roll:
> Julie - What a lovely wee boy, so blonde! And his jumper's nice too.
> Katynora - Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Machriste I am so glad there is some improvement. Definitely continued prayers for him. Glad you were able to get out to the BBQ and possibly relax a bit. Keeping you also in prayer.


machriste said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs and support; they mean so much. Jack is still with us. Yesterday afternoon, ICU doc said labs were much improved. They are trying to get him off the sedation now to do some practice breathing on his own and then try to pull the breathing tube. Last night my DDs had us all over for a backyard BBQ. It was so nice to sit outside, watch the kids play and be out of that ICU visitors' waiting lounge.
> 
> The good thing about not being able to be on KP is that by the time you are, some of the issues have been resolved. I'm so glad to learn the children with Ecoli are improving and that the settlement for Sugar Sugar, dd and Serena is a favorable one. Prayers for all that continue to struggle.
> 
> Julie, your grandson and his blue sweater are truly a picture! The color is just right for him.
> 
> Mel, your darling hats and Kaye, your darling dogs both make me smile when I don't seem to doing much of that these days. Started a new dishcloth pattern at the hospital yesterday; that seems to be the extent of what I can tackle.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh I did sympathize with him. He even admits he's a wimp about such things. Goodness if he has a cold you'd think he was on death's door step. He many years ago was an EMT/paramedic but quit because the gore got to be too much for him. He did deliver a baby before and attended some interesting cases. His foot is quite sore today but he decided to go to work anyway. He thinks moving around on it will help work out the soreness.



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Gosh... maybe he should have a small amount of sympathy with that pampering. LOL. I must admit though I wouldnt want a drain in my finger. I could watch someone else go through it though. :lol:


----------



## angelam

Happy Birthday KatyNora. Hope you are enjoying your day. Are you still in the UK?


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright West Coast. At the moment I'm lying in bed with a sleeping Luke...he would only go for a nap if Gran (or Dan as he says) would lie beside him, a good excuse now to get on here....I couldn't possibly get up and do anything, I might disturb him! :roll:
> Julie - What a lovely wee boy, so blonde! And his jumper's nice too.
> Katynora - Many Happy Returns!


He is so cute


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> That your story and I guess you will stick by it! It is funny seeing Luke asleep, after seeing his smile for such a lot of the time!
> Yes DGS is very blond- Bronwen's one request when I asked for permission to post the photo, was that I did not name him! he also had wonderful curls.
> Both my Grandchildren- in the daffodils, last spring.


Lovely, lovely photo :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> just smashing-- both people and gansey-- you do lovely work. And you can take that several ways!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> It sure will, exciting for you Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> What a darling little blondie. And the gansey is beautiful. The blue was an excellent choice... it brings out his delicate coloring!! What a fantastic job you did!!
> Junek


Thanks, June! When I asked about what colour they would like, Bronwen stipulated 'not a dirty blue' I call this one a cornflower blue, and it has definitely hit the spot!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> They are beautiful! And look so very happy.
> Junek


Their parents are doing a good job of raising them. For a long time Bronwen could not find anyone who would accept her principles- then Peter fell in love with her, and for various reasons they had to wait 4 years to marry. The children are much cherished.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie your DGS is adorable and the guernsey looks wonderful on him. All Perfect!


Thanks so much, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Lovely, lovely photo :thumbup:


I am rather fond of it- Christchurch's daffodils and their bluebells are very special. Won't be so very long now and they will be blooming again. A lot of the Magnolias are in flower. The showers today though are proving very heavy. I will definitely need to take my umbrella!


----------



## master of none

jknappva said:


> No, Katherine Hepburn was in the Queen. I hadn't seen that! It usually goes by three. Wonder which celebrity will be third?
> Another day of remembering talent that has given us so much pleasure.
> Junek


I believe James Gardner (Maverick and later Rockford Files), passed not to long ago.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Julie, Your grandson and that gansey are both gorgeous. That color is just perfect with his hair and eyes!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, Your grandson and that gansey are both gorgeous. That color is just perfect with his hair and eyes!


I don't see him often enough to be aware of the colour of his eyes! Bronwen has not photographed him anywhere near as much as she did with DGD, so photos are treasured when they do come! All compliments happily accepted!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&f=cksiZm_bpldZts.odu&df=cksiZm_bpldZts.odu&k=C2r&w=&s=%23

Saw this from Knitting Daily email and needed to share it -- seeing Julie's work on such a lovely model is inspiring me to think about doing one. Julie, the photo of the grandkids is so wonderful...I'm sure you have it somewhere close at all times. I noted that the photo of the sweater didn't include his personalization--very strategic and the color you chose is awesome and shows off his beautiful eyes.

Also good to see Luke -- at his age & energy, I'm sure you appreciated a little togetherness nap. Always a joy to see that sweet face whether smiling or asleep.

Machriste - continuing in prayers for Jack and hope the progress continues.

SugarSugar and CashmereGma ... sounds like things are looking brighter today..hope so and hope they continue.

Shirley, sounds like your plans are coming together nicely..hope you are excitedly anticipating this new chapter in your lives. I'm sure the job of cleaning, packing and moving is quite daunting.

KatyNora -- Happy Birthday!!

TNS - hope your trip is going well and that you're having a great time. I think it's so special when any of us get to meet up.

GrandmaPaula - continuing prayers for your friend. Makes me think of all the prayer warriors and being thankful to them for their best wishes and prayers for DD and grand nephew and thing are turning out so well for them...this is a powerful prayer group.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&f=cksiZm_bpldZts.odu&df=cksiZm_bpldZts.odu&k=C2r&w=&s=%23
> 
> Saw this from Knitting Daily email and needed to share it -- seeing Julie's work on such a lovely model is inspiring me to think about doing one. Julie, the photo of the grandkids is so wonderful...I'm sure you have it somewhere close at all times. I noted that the photo of the sweater didn't include his personalization--very strategic and the color you chose is awesome and shows off his beautiful eyes.
> 
> Also good to see Luke -- at his age & energy, I'm sure you appreciated a little togetherness nap. Always a joy to see that sweet face whether smiling or asleep.
> 
> Machriste - continuing in prayers for Jack and hope the progress continues.
> 
> SugarSugar and CashmereGma ... sounds like things are looking brighter today..hope so and hope they continue.
> 
> Shirley, sounds like your plans are coming together nicely..hope you are excitedly anticipating this new chapter in your lives. I'm sure the job of cleaning, packing and moving is quite daunting.
> 
> KatyNora -- Happy Birthday!!
> 
> TNS - hope your trip is going well and that you're having a great time. I think it's so special when any of us get to meet up.
> 
> GrandmaPaula - continuing prayers for your friend. Makes me think of all the prayer warriors and being thankful to them for their best wishes and prayers for DD and grand nephew and thing are turning out so well for them...this is a powerful prayer group.


The Photo came via facebook, and Bronwen is very careful not to identify the children- she talks of the 'young lad' and 'Miss Missy' on her page. And I did ask permission first. With your knitting skills, Rookie, I am sure you would make a fine Gansey! So many have spoken of his beautiful eyes- I did post the photo on the main forum (pictures) and it is approaching 2,000 views over night. The Gansey seems to be both fashionable and very popular right now.
Bronwen was asking about the method of construction- she was interested that it has no seams.
Colourwise I had few options- I think we often end up with end of line and discontinued lots. It is a pure wool, and machine washable, but I know Bronwen does her woollens by hand, she has a lovely old-fashioned drying rack in the family room- so no problem laying things out flat!
BTW, how is your daughter, is it DD#1?


----------



## RookieRetiree

It is DD#1 and she's doing fine. I'll be back down there this next week to go to the surgeon's follow up visit with her. Hopefully, he'll release her to full Physical Therapy..the multiple incisions and punctures are healing well and she is beginning to bend it while sitting and putting full weight on it (still with the brace). She'll have another follow-up visit with the Infectious Disease Drs. on the 28th and one of her friends will be taking her..she's hoping to be released by them and have the PIC line removed. We're heading for the Texas wedding reception for Goddaughter on the 29th so that would be cutting it too close for me to drive down there and back. She's praying that the PIC line will be removed...she's planning on attending the wedding reception despite my cautions of getting her hopes up too high. She's really bummed that she's missing the first two weeks of school..but while I was down there, she was on the phone with the parents of each of her students explaining what they'd be experiencing, who would be their "go to" person, etc. She's quite conscientious!



Lurker 2 said:


> The Photo came via facebook, and Bronwen is very careful not to identify the children- she talks of the 'young lad' and 'Miss Missy' on her page. And I did ask permission first. With your knitting skills, Rookie, I am sure you would make a fine Gansey! So many have spoken of his beautiful eyes- I did post the photo on the main forum (pictures) and it is approaching 2,000 views over night. The Gansey seems to be both fashionable and very popular right now.
> Bronwen was asking about the method of construction- she was interested that it has no seams.
> Colourwise I had few options- I think we often end up with end of line and discontinued lots. It is a pure wool, and machine washable, but I know Bronwen does her woollens by hand, she has a lovely old-fashioned drying rack in the family room- so no problem laying things out flat!
> BTW, how is your daughter, is it DD#1?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, June! When I asked about what colour they would like, Bronwen stipulated 'not a dirty blue' I call this one a cornflower blue, and it has definitely hit the spot!


It's a beautiful blue for a very handsome boy!!
My sister's favorite color is blue. I ordered yarn to make her a pair of thick socks (her request for Christmas!) in the color Riveria. I hope it wouldn't have too much green in it. But it came a couple of days ago and it's really a lovely blue.
My oldest daughter ordered socks to sleep in. Her favorite color is olive green which is NOT my favorite color. But what she wants she gets!
Love the fantastic job you did on the gansey! I'm still in awe!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Ka heists, wonderful news that Jack has turned a corner and is recovering.
Julie, love the cornflower blue gansey. What gorgeous grandchildren and daughter you have.
Kaye, the poodles are adorable.
Jogged ten minutes walked twenty five with Maya this morning. Lovely, the moon was still out, sun behind clouds and light breeze. Met my friend with her golden Randy. She said she would jog with me! Wouldn't that be fun? She is off to vacation in Cambria, CA for a week.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*London Girl* I said the wrong name for my machine....I wanted the Ruby but got the Designer Topaz 50


----------



## marlark

Good morning,evening, night to all: I woke up this morning at around 6:00 when the alarm went off. I often am awake much earlier, so I am Late! It is again foggy and overcast and quite cool. I just turned the heat up to 79 as the dampness keeps fm kicked up, although has been better today.
I suffered from malaise yesterday with the 2 day absence of proper medicine finally resolved around 4 pm yesterday. Today is my home bible study which I look forward to as it is the only visitor I have every week and sometimes she brings her service partner which gives me a chance to socialize a bit.I am having trouble adjusting to this compressed keyboard as it feels unnatural and I have had so many. Prayers are on the way for the children,Jack, and others who have mentioned love ones who are challenged by illness. Those of us who are challenged so have such disapointing and days. Special thoughts and prayers for Julie. Julie I have a book with patterns of knitted flowers 
If you tell me what are your favorites I will send the patterns or knit you some for your scooter. Some are crochet and some are knit. Be so careful as you are such
a supporting member of the tea party. We would sorely miss you! Not much more on my mind this am. Talk Later. Marlark.


----------



## jheiens

I must admit that last evening, I had to remove 4 squares attached on Monday because they were 90 degrees out of kilter--right squares, wrong side of project. They are almost all correctly attached now.

Got a ground turkey meatloaf in the slow cooker and a fresh blueberry pie in the oven for tonight's dinner. I'll make the broccoli-cauliflower salad after we return from our attorney's office. Need to sign and have witnessed the rest of the legal papers to establish the Special Needs trust for Tim, and then every thing should be all in line for his care when we are gone.

Without intending to sound morbid, somedays I feel like asking God the take Tim and me together--for his sake. Of course his mom would have a double grief; but it might be easier for Tim. (But you didn't hear any of that from me, folks.)

Don is home and we need to get ready to leave shortly. Hope you all are having a good day/evening/night.

Much love,

Ohio Joy


----------



## YoMaMi

flyty1n said:


> sassafras123 wrote:
> I just filled one month supply of Lryica. My copayment $110.00 insurance paid $695.00. This is ridiculous. Forgot to fill express Scripts so did that. Will pay attention their cost.
> 
> Lyrica is a wonderful new drug, but it is still not generic. As such, it is extremely pricey, as are all new drugs as the drug makers attempt to recoup their costs of finding it, experimenting and meeting FDA requirements, which are exorbitantly high. When it becomes a generic, usually in 7 years, you will see the price drop amazingly. My Arava used to cost $400.00 a refill, so I wasn't able to afford it. Now it is generic, the cost for 1 month is $39.00. That being said, Lyrica does pain relief from autoimmune diseases, such as arthritis and lupus, very effectively. It is really a wonder drug.


I just got my Celebrex, for arthritis, refilled and my co-pay was under $7.
But that's with Medicare drug plan.


----------



## jknappva

YoMaMi said:


> I just got my Celebrex, for arthritis, refilled and my co-pay was under $7.
> But that's with Medicare drug plan.


I take Voltaren and with my health insurance drug plan, I pay $4 but only because I buy from the Kroger pharmacy. They have a lot of drugs that are only $4. They'e a life saver for those of us on fixed income!!
Glad your Celebrex was a reasonable price.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a golden retriever....many wonderful memories. Love that breed of dog.

Kaye -- the poodles are so cute. I've heard that they can be yappy and high-strung....but oh, what fun!



sassafras123 said:


> Ka heists, wonderful news that Jack has turned a corner and is recovering.
> Julie, love the cornflower blue gansey. What gorgeous grandchildren and daughter you have.
> Kaye, the poodles are adorable.
> Jogged ten minutes walked twenty five with Maya this morning. Lovely, the moon was still out, sun behind clouds and light breeze. Met my friend with her golden Randy. She said she would jog with me! Wouldn't that be fun? She is off to vacation in Cambria, CA for a week.


----------



## nittergma

Good to see you back Caren. I could use the coffee today! Kinda dreary out.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. Thought I'd stop in and say hi before I head to dreamland. New puppy has got to start sleeping all night soon. Will try to keep up better this week. Have been busy with grandkids lately. Will have a bunch here again later today.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS and peaceful thoughts for everyone. Gentle hugs for those who's FM is not playing nicely.


----------



## nittergma

Julie, I keep reading about a scare you had last week but can't find what happened. I'm glad you're ok and hope you don't hurt too much. nittergma


----------



## Sandy

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
> Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


You're right they both are lookers! Beautiful!


----------



## nittergma

Sounds scary, I hope he improves soon!


machriste said:


> Aaargh--I said "Jim" seems a bit better, but meant "Jack." The funny thing is that Jim is my boss (the two "Js" in my life.)
> 
> Turns out Jack is NOT better. Last night he thought he had a temp. Sure enough! Took him into ER and he was admitted to ICU with probable pneumonia. Started him on a lot of saline, a broad-spectrum antibiotic, followed by Vancomyicin (sp?.) They aren't fooling around this time. Prayers again, please.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It is DD#1 and she's doing fine. I'll be back down there this next week to go to the surgeon's follow up visit with her. Hopefully, he'll release her to full Physical Therapy..the multiple incisions and punctures are healing well and she is beginning to bend it while sitting and putting full weight on it (still with the brace). She'll have another follow-up visit with the Infectious Disease Drs. on the 28th and one of her friends will be taking her..she's hoping to be released by them and have the PIC line removed. We're heading for the Texas wedding reception for Goddaughter on the 29th so that would be cutting it too close for me to drive down there and back. She's praying that the PIC line will be removed...she's planning on attending the wedding reception despite my cautions of getting her hopes up too high. She's really bummed that she's missing the first two weeks of school..but while I was down there, she was on the phone with the parents of each of her students explaining what they'd be experiencing, who would be their "go to" person, etc. She's quite conscientious!


That is so good to hear, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's a beautiful blue for a very handsome boy!!
> My sister's favorite color is blue. I ordered yarn to make her a pair of thick socks (her request for Christmas!) in the color Riveria. I hope it wouldn't have too much green in it. But it came a couple of days ago and it's really a lovely blue.
> My oldest daughter ordered socks to sleep in. Her favorite color is olive green which is NOT my favorite color. But what she wants she gets!
> Love the fantastic job you did on the gansey! I'm still in awe!!
> Junek


It can be so hard to judge colour on the monitor! It is the reason I keep going back to the local Emporium- it is such a mission to get to a (non) LYS!
Colour and our response to it is a very individual thing.
And thanks for the compliments


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Ka heists, wonderful news that Jack has turned a corner and is recovering.
> Julie, love the cornflower blue gansey. What gorgeous grandchildren and daughter you have.
> Kaye, the poodles are adorable.
> Jogged ten minutes walked twenty five with Maya this morning. Lovely, the moon was still out, sun behind clouds and light breeze. Met my friend with her golden Randy. She said she would jog with me! Wouldn't that be fun? She is off to vacation in Cambria, CA for a week.


That sounds great to have a jogging companion.
I also love the cornflower blues, of course I am biased in my opinion of my family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Good morning,evening, night to all: I woke up this morning at around 6:00 when the alarm went off. I often am awake much earlier, so I am Late! It is again foggy and overcast and quite cool. I just turned the heat up to 79 as the dampness keeps fm kicked up, although has been better today.
> I suffered from malaise yesterday with the 2 day absence of proper medicine finally resolved around 4 pm yesterday. Today is my home bible study which I look forward to as it is the only visitor I have every week and sometimes she brings her service partner which gives me a chance to socialize a bit.I am having trouble adjusting to this compressed keyboard as it feels unnatural and I have had so many. Prayers are on the way for the children,Jack, and others who have mentioned love ones who are challenged by illness. Those of us who are challenged so have such disapointing and days. Special thoughts and prayers for Julie. Julie I have a book with patterns of knitted flowers
> If you tell me what are your favorites I will send the patterns or knit you some for your scooter. Some are crochet and some are knit. Be so careful as you are such
> a supporting member of the tea party. We would sorely miss you! Not much more on my mind this am. Talk Later. Marlark.


I think that would be lovely, Marge! I have given you my email, haven't I? If not let me know! We are back into winter with a vengeance! Gale force winds over much of the country- King tides, thunder and the cold SW winds.

ps., can't think of any flower that I really don't like.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've hit the wall with the project! :shock: I don't have enough yarn, so it's in time out again until I figure out what to do. Now I feel a bit adrift...so I think I'll do some drawing and see what happens (mind you, of course I have other things I *could* work on, heh). 

Cloudy here today and we may get more rain--which would be lovely. 

Off to doodle--healing thoughts for all in need and hugs & blessings for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, I keep reading about a scare you had last week but can't find what happened. I'm glad you're ok and hope you don't hurt too much. nittergma


I have to take Warfarin- being allergic to Aspirin- and was concerned about some symptoms that might indicate stroke. The Paramedics took it seriously, and I ended up over night in the local hospital. However the CT scan was clear. Just a matter of learning to read one's body, I guess. The pain I experience is because my left hip has a cyst and spur in the socket, which Flyt1in was explaining to me is bone on bone- so not surprising it is sore. I need to get back to the doctor- but may try to see the doctor in Papakura when I go to the Marae for my new weaving class, next Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> You're right they both are lookers! Beautiful!


Thanks! Hope things are looking up for you Sandy!


----------



## nittergma

Thank God it wasn't a stroke! I'm sorry about your hip I hope something eases it. I have sore hips sometimes and it is not nice! Excited for you taking a weaving class, let us know how it goes. What kind of weaving is it?


Lurker 2 said:


> I have to take Warfarin- being allergic to Aspirin- and was concerned about some symptoms that might indicate stroke. The Paramedics took it seriously, and I ended up over night in the local hospital. However the CT scan was clear. Just a matter of learning to read one's body, I guess. The pain I experience is because my left hip has a cyst and spur in the socket, which Flyt1in was explaining to me is bone on bone- so not surprising it is sore. I need to get back to the doctor- but may try to see the doctor in Papakura when I go to the Marae for my new weaving class, next Monday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just heard that my great niece, Mariah, is having a blood transfusion. She hasn't gotten any worse but she isn't getting better yet. I want to thank all of you for your prayers and ask you to keep them coming. I'm sure for such a wee one something like this can be devastating. They think the kidneys have been affected. Have not heard anything about the 2 little boys, so I will assume they are ok. Mariah's parents are the ones that ran the Mennonite orphanage in Haiti. Such a loving and caring young couple.

We are back home now. Had a really lovely time but I am exhausted as I didn't sleep well, I think because of my great niece. The view from our room was fabulous and could actually see the lake while lying in bed. Loved very minute. Too bad it was so cloudy and rainy as I would have had a great view of the moon and its reflection on the lake. Today was a gorgeous day and we did walk a little on the pier before lunch and the trip home. Will post a few photos, but for now a nap.

We were in an area of (edit) NY and hadn't realized the races were there this last weekend and some horrible thing where one of the drivers struck and killed another driver in a nearby town. Puts a sad ending to the races. I guess details will come out but it is a possible manslaughter case.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad you had a good time and are happily home. Prayers continue for your great niece. Having a little one in the hospital is a very scary thing.



Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my great niece, Mariah, is having a blood transfusion. She hasn't gotten any worse but she isn't getting better yet. I want to thank all of you for your prayers and ask you to keep them coming. I'm sure for such a wee one something like this can be devastating. They think the kidneys have been affected. Have not heard anything about the 2 little boys, so I will assume they are ok. Mariah's parents are the ones that ran the Mennonite orphanage in Haiti. Such a loving and caring young couple.
> 
> We are back home now. Had a really lovely time but I am exhausted as I didn't sleep well, I think because of my great niece. The view from our room was fabulous and could actually see the lake while lying in bed. Loved very minute. Too bad it was so cloudy and rainy as I would have had a great view of the moon and its reflection on the lake. Today was a gorgeous day and we did walk a little on the pier before lunch and the trip home. Will post a few photos, but for now a nap.
> 
> We were in Watkins Glen, NY and hadn't realized the races were there this last weekend and some horrible thing where one of the drivers struck and killed another driver in a nearby town. Puts a sad ending to the races. I guess details will come out but it is a possible manslaughter case.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you had a good time and are happily home. Prayers continue for your great niece. Having a little one in the hospital is a very scary thing.


Thank you so much Rookie. You have been through so much with your daughter and the baby in your family too. Hope all of yours are improving.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Thank God it wasn't a stroke! I'm sorry about your hip I hope something eases it. I have sore hips sometimes and it is not nice! Excited for you taking a weaving class, let us know how it goes. What kind of weaving is it?


Traditional Maori Weaving techniques- using modern materials. the technical term is Korowai. when completed the weaver will present her cloak to the Maori King.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my great niece, Mariah, is having a blood transfusion. She hasn't gotten any worse but she isn't getting better yet. I want to thank all of you for your prayers and ask you to keep them coming. I'm sure for such a wee one something like this can be devastating. They think the kidneys have been affected. Have not heard anything about the 2 little boys, so I will assume they are ok. Mariah's parents are the ones that ran the Mennonite orphanage in Haiti. Such a loving and caring young couple.
> 
> We are back home now. Had a really lovely time but I am exhausted as I didn't sleep well, I think because of my great niece. The view from our room was fabulous and could actually see the lake while lying in bed. Loved very minute. Too bad it was so cloudy and rainy as I would have had a great view of the moon and its reflection on the lake. Today was a gorgeous day and we did walk a little on the pier before lunch and the trip home. Will post a few photos, but for now a nap.
> 
> We were in an area of (edit) NY and hadn't realized the races were there this last weekend and some horrible thing where one of the drivers struck and killed another driver in a nearby town. Puts a sad ending to the races. I guess details will come out but it is a possible manslaughter case.


Praying for Mariah. Sorry you were so close to the trouble at the races. Was it a good break, or did that put a real dampener on things?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Praying for Mariah. Sorry you were so close to the trouble at the races. Was it a good break, or did that put a real dampener on things?


We weren't involved in the races at all so the main damper was my great niece being sick. People didn't even mention about the racer being killed so I didn't know till this morning when I read about it in the local paper at the hotel.

Thank you for your prayers. Both my sisters have sure needed them this last year with Chris having the aneurysm and my other sister's granddaughter having ecoli.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> We weren't involved in the races at all so the main damper was my great niece being sick. People didn't even mention about the racer being killed so I didn't know till this morning when I read about it in the local paper at the hotel.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers. Both my sisters have sure needed them this last year with Chris having the aneurysm and my other sister's granddaughter having ecoli.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

GrandmaPaula - continuing prayers for your friend. Makes me think of all the prayer warriors and being thankful to them for their best wishes and prayers for DD and grand nephew and thing are turning out so well for them...this is a powerful prayer group.

That's why I asked!!!


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday KatyNora! I sent you a card so I hope you received it.

I am caught up. Glenn's check was finally deposited today (3 days late) %&@#!! social security. Got my car back now I have to try not to do any unnecessary spending including groceries for the rest of the month. Really takes the edge off the vacation. Especially since I wanted to take a tour of the lake from the south end all the way up the 50 miles to the other end of the lake. I guess it will have to wait for another time. I'm really bummed out about it. Even more so when it comes to our yarn crawl when Sam is here.... no yarn for me!

Hugs and prayers to all in need. See you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think many of us have been in that situation a time or two...I remember having to decide between gas for my car to get to and from work or groceries. We're thinking of you and sending good vibes to you that things will be brighter in a short while.



Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday KatyNora! I sent you a card so I hope you received it.
> 
> I am caught up. Glenn's check was finally deposited today (3 days late) %&@#!! social security. Got my car back now I have to try not to do any unnecessary spending including groceries for the rest of the month. Really takes the edge off the vacation. Especially since I wanted to take a tour of the lake from the south end all the way up the 50 miles to the other end of the lake. I guess it will have to wait for another time. I'm really bummed out about it. Even more so when it comes to our yarn crawl when Sam is here.... no yarn for me!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all in need. See you all later.


----------



## machriste

Jack received platelets today and so far no reaction. Yea!! Nurses have also had him breathing on his own for short periods of time to get him ready for them to pull the breathing tube. He's done very well with it. He's by no means out of the wood, but there have been some positives today. It's amazing what is exciting in the middle of so much trauma.


----------



## Sandy

RookieRetiree said:


> I think many of us have been in that situation a time or two...I remember having to decide between gas for my car to get to and from work or groceries. We're thinking of you and sending good vibes to you that things will be brighter in a short while.


Thank you!


----------



## Sandy

machriste said:


> Jack received platelets today and so far no reaction. Yea!! Nurses have also had him breathing on his own for short periods of time to get him ready for them to pull the breathing tube. He's done very well with it. He's by no means out of the wood, but there have been some positives today. It's amazing what is exciting in the middle of so much trauma.


This is good news, I will still keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

machriste wrote:
Jack received platelets today and so far no reaction. Yea!! Nurses have also had him breathing on his own for short periods of time to get him ready for them to pull the breathing tube. He's done very well with it. He's by no means out of the wood, but there have been some positives today. It's amazing what is exciting in the middle of so much trauma.


This is good news, I will still keep you all in my prayers.



Prayers continually coming from me too.


----------



## angelam

machriste said:


> Jack received platelets today and so far no reaction. Yea!! Nurses have also had him breathing on his own for short periods of time to get him ready for them to pull the breathing tube. He's done very well with it. He's by no means out of the wood, but there have been some positives today. It's amazing what is exciting in the middle of so much trauma.


So pleased to hear he is showing some improvement. Pray it keeps up. Hugs. x


----------



## pacer

Just a quick read through today. 
So glad that Jack is having a better day-still in my prayers.
Gwen...DH is a trooper. Glad you got him the care he needed.
Julie...The gansey is beautiful and so are your GKs.

Helped DS#1 the last 2 days so now I need to do something with Matthew. He just came down stairs with drawings in hand to make cards. Guess what I am doing tonight?


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Hi All....resting up today for the final trek home! 4000+ miles! I think the car is tired! 
Today I went to a yarn shop in Mendota Heights called Three Kittens. A lovely place, but I had forgotten my camera so no pics.  The people were very nice and wow....did they have some lovely yarns! I fell in love with some that are part merino, part baby alpaca, and mulberry silk. oooooooo.)

I would ask for some prayers for a lady who helps me at home. She had a trach, and a doctor said..."I can fix that"...well....he didn't, and her vocal cords are now non-functional. She says she will never talk again. She is in her early 40s...fairly young. She is such an upbeat lady....and, boy..does she love to talk! This will be a huge adjustment for her. Any prayers to help her through this would be appreciated.

I am 30 some pages behind, but when we get home we will have a houseful of guests...my niece had her baby yesterday and all of her relatives are coming in at once! The first grandchild for my brother & SIL, plus for my niece's in-laws, too! Plus her DH's brother & gf are coming too. Yikes!
It's a party for sure! Not sure how the new mother will handle all of this. One good thing, they have no room to house guests, so when we all go to bed they will have peace at home. 

Comforting energies to all...I struggle to keep up, but I have not forgotten y'all! I will try to post pictures soon of some of the knitting I got done. Long hours on the road gives some time for that!


----------



## cmaliza

master of none said:


> TNS, reading of your DD's experiences reminds me of one of my favorite authors, James Harriot. I believe he was a Highland Vet. who was able to bring his stories to life for me just through the way he wrote.


~~~He rates among one of the world's best story tellers! The PBS series was great, too! They did a wonderful job of bringing his stories to life! Well worth watching again & again! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Have a passport ready, we might hide you in our yarn stash.


~~~ :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks so much. It is the same thing as last KTP. Just that Julie and I got talking and it came up again. I'm fine really and actually consider it a positive now. Made me learn not to value myself by others opinions of me but by the fact that God made me and he doesn't make junk.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Really weird thing happened last night. I had made cooked pudding Sat morning and, when it had cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. Had eaten a dish or so of it and got one out last night for midnight snack while reading. I had finished it, left empty dish with spoon in it sitting on upholstered arm of recliner while I finished reading. Cat had just gotten up to get down when the dish exploded. No hot/cold issue, just went "POP" and all over the place. Of course, I was bare foot so was really careful about getting out of chair. Had from tiny slivers thru thumb-size pieces, out about a foot from source. I cleaned up the big pieces and any small I could easily see, stripped off my gown and everything washable from chair and below it. Today I'll carefully vacuum and hope I get it all. BUT cannot figure why dish popped. It was a heat-proof dish but a few years old (I have much older that I still use).


~~~Use a wet paper towel to pick up the tiny tiny slivers of glass & pottery.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Seems like so many of us suffer from problems to do with walking. Guess it is part of aging. Hugs Gwen and a lot of us sure do understand and empathize.


~~~Ditto! Loads of empathy!


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my great niece, Mariah, is having a blood transfusion. She hasn't gotten any worse but she isn't getting better yet. I want to thank all of you for your prayers and ask you to keep them coming. I'm sure for such a wee one something like this can be devastating. They think the kidneys have been affected. Have not heard anything about the 2 little boys, so I will assume they are ok. Mariah's parents are the ones that ran the Mennonite orphanage in Haiti. Such a loving and caring young couple.
> 
> We are back home now. Had a really lovely time but I am exhausted as I didn't sleep well, I think because of my great niece. The view from our room was fabulous and could actually see the lake while lying in bed. Loved very minute. Too bad it was so cloudy and rainy as I would have had a great view of the moon and its reflection on the lake. Today was a gorgeous day and we did walk a little on the pier before lunch and the trip home. Will post a few photos, but for now a nap.
> 
> We were in an area of (edit) NY and hadn't realized the races were there this last weekend and some horrible thing where one of the drivers struck and killed another driver in a nearby town. Puts a sad ending to the races. I guess details will come out but it is a possible manslaughter case.


From what I've heard no charges will be pressed. I really don't think it would have happened if the young man (only 20 yrs old) had been older and had better judgment. Even I, with no experience of racing, would know better than to walk out onto a track while a race was going on.
In any case, very sad situation for everyone involved.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my great niece, Mariah, is having a blood transfusion. She hasn't gotten any worse but she isn't getting better yet. I want to thank all of you for your prayers and ask you to keep them coming. I'm sure for such a wee one something like this can be devastating. They think the kidneys have been affected. Have not heard anything about the 2 little boys, so I will assume they are ok. Mariah's parents are the ones that ran the Mennonite orphanage in Haiti. Such a loving and caring young couple.
> 
> We are back home now. Had a really lovely time but I am exhausted as I didn't sleep well, I think because of my great niece. The view from our room was fabulous and could actually see the lake while lying in bed. Loved very minute. Too bad it was so cloudy and rainy as I would have had a great view of the moon and its reflection on the lake. Today was a gorgeous day and we did walk a little on the pier before lunch and the trip home. Will post a few photos, but for now a nap.
> 
> We were in an area of (edit) NY and hadn't realized the races were there this last weekend and some horrible thing where one of the drivers struck and killed another driver in a nearby town. Puts a sad ending to the races. I guess details will come out but it is a possible manslaughter case.


I'm praying you will get better news of your great niece. My prayers are with all of you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> We weren't involved in the races at all so the main damper was my great niece being sick. People didn't even mention about the racer being killed so I didn't know till this morning when I read about it in the local paper at the hotel.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers. Both my sisters have sure needed them this last year with Chris having the aneurysm and my other sister's granddaughter having ecoli.


I'm praying the next year will be kinder to your family.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....resting up today for the final trek home! 4000+ miles! I think the car is tired!
> Today I went to a yarn shop in Mendota Heights called Three Kittens. A lovely place, but I had forgotten my camera so no pics.  The people were very nice and wow....did they have some lovely yarns! I fell in love with some that are part merino, part baby alpaca, and mulberry silk. oooooooo.)
> 
> I would ask for some prayers for a lady who helps me at home. She had a trach, and a doctor said..."I can fix that"...well....he didn't, and her vocal cords are now non-functional. She says she will never talk again. She is in her early 40s...fairly young. She is such an upbeat lady....and, boy..does she love to talk! This will be a huge adjustment for her. Any prayers to help her through this would be appreciated.
> 
> I am 30 some pages behind, but when we get home we will have a houseful of guests...my niece had her baby yesterday and all of her relatives are coming in at once! The first grandchild for my brother & SIL, plus for my niece's in-laws, too! Plus her DH's brother & gf are coming too. Yikes!
> It's a party for sure! Not sure how the new mother will handle all of this. One good thing, they have no room to house guests, so when we all go to bed they will have peace at home.
> 
> Comforting energies to all...I struggle to keep up, but I have not forgotten y'all! I will try to post pictures soon of some of the knitting I got done. Long hours on the road gives some time for that!


From what I can see in the pix, they are arms for the wind turbines that generate electricity (think "wind farm"). We have several along I-70 in KS and while coming home thru Tex/Okla some years ago we were passing these all the time. I'd say there was a factory in Tex, in our case.


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Jack received platelets today and so far no reaction. Yea!! Nurses have also had him breathing on his own for short periods of time to get him ready for them to pull the breathing tube. He's done very well with it. He's by no means out of the wood, but there have been some positives today. It's amazing what is exciting in the middle of so much trauma.


And my prayers for you, Jack and his family continue.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....resting up today for the final trek home! 4000+ miles! I think the car is tired!
> Today I went to a yarn shop in Mendota Heights called Three Kittens. A lovely place, but I had forgotten my camera so no pics.  The people were very nice and wow....did they have some lovely yarns! I fell in love with some that are part merino, part baby alpaca, and mulberry silk. oooooooo.)
> 
> I would ask for some prayers for a lady who helps me at home. She had a trach, and a doctor said..."I can fix that"...well....he didn't, and her vocal cords are now non-functional. She says she will never talk again. She is in her early 40s...fairly young. She is such an upbeat lady....and, boy..does she love to talk! This will be a huge adjustment for her. Any prayers to help her through this would be appreciated.
> 
> I am 30 some pages behind, but when we get home we will have a houseful of guests...my niece had her baby yesterday and all of her relatives are coming in at once! The first grandchild for my brother & SIL, plus for my niece's in-laws, too! Plus her DH's brother & gf are coming too. Yikes!
> It's a party for sure! Not sure how the new mother will handle all of this. One good thing, they have no room to house guests, so when we all go to bed they will have peace at home.
> 
> Comforting energies to all...I struggle to keep up, but I have not forgotten y'all! I will try to post pictures soon of some of the knitting I got done. Long hours on the road gives some time for that!


Your guess may be right! They sure look like they're large enough. 
Enjoyed the pictures. The yarn sounds lovely.
Safe travels home.
Junek


----------



## KateB

machriste said:


> Jack received platelets today and so far no reaction. Yea!! Nurses have also had him breathing on his own for short periods of time to get him ready for them to pull the breathing tube. He's done very well with it. He's by no means out of the wood, but there have been some positives today. It's amazing what is exciting in the middle of so much trauma.


So glad to hear this.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Difficult doesn't begin to describe the time you've had lately...prayers and hugs to you and Jack's family and prayers for Jack and all of his doctors that they guide you through this with kindness and compassion.


~~~You said that well, Rookie. These difficult decisions and situations...there is no easy way. All prayers & comforting energies coming to you.


----------



## KatyNora

Can barely keep my eyes open, but had to jump in long enough to thank you all for your birthday wishes, with a special nod to Shirley for the beautiful stained glass. I had a lovely day with DD, including a lengthy visit to the National Portrait Gallery (amazing!) and a proper pub dinner, but no cake. It has definitely been an extraordinary birthday. Off to sleep now, to rest up for another busy day of touristing.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> The vet stories of james Herriot are still read here. He (the author, can't remember his real name) went to Gasgow vet school then was practicing in Yorkshire, and although it's fiction the author was a real vet so it's very true to his own experiences. There was a TV series of the books "all creatures great and small" many things stay the same but DD says the old style hill farmers are much rarer these days, and the modern farms have to be much more sophisticated and businesslike.


~~~I thought his stories were non-fiction. ?????


----------



## pacer

Carol...You are correct in thinking those long white objects are for wind farming. They are massive up close. We saw fields of these wind mills along our drive across Iowa. Each wind mill is not angled exactly in the same location as the others so they can benefit from different wind directions. It is really neat to see these as some will be turning faster than others. Enjoy the rest of your travels and the new baby waiting for you at home.

We hope to pick up Matthew's newest cards tomorrow. We are working towards developing his newest set of cards for the annual fundraiser for the art scholarships which takes place in November. We will bring his newest cards to KAP as well.


----------



## pacer

Wishing you a happy birthday as well, KatyNora


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Wishing you a happy birthday as well, KatyNora


Oh, not sure if I got this wished or not, KatyNora-- so Happy b-day a bit late. And many more.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> I must admit that last evening, I had to remove 4 squares attached on Monday because they were 90 degrees out of kilter--right squares, wrong side of project. They are almost all correctly attached now.
> 
> Got a ground turkey meatloaf in the slow cooker and a fresh blueberry pie in the oven for tonight's dinner. I'll make the broccoli-cauliflower salad after we return from our attorney's office. Need to sign and have witnessed the rest of the legal papers to establish the Special Needs trust for Tim, and then every thing should be all in line for his care when we are gone.
> 
> Without intending to sound morbid, somedays I feel like asking God the take Tim and me together--for his sake. Of course his mom would have a double grief; but it might be easier for Tim. (But you didn't hear any of that from me, folks.)
> 
> Don is home and we need to get ready to leave shortly. Hope you all are having a good day/evening/night.
> 
> Much love,
> 
> Ohio Joy


After David's brother died over 8 years ago Maryanne was there and she said Nanny (D's mother) was within hours already saying at least we don't need to worry about what will happen to him when we aren't here now. He had special needs as well and he would have always needed quite a lot of support. And I well understood what she meant-so yes I get where you are coming from.


----------



## marlark

Cashmeregma said:


> We weren't involved in the races at all so the main damper was my great niece being sick. People didn't even mention about the racer being killed so I didn't know till this morning when I read about it in the local paper at the hotel.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers. Both my sisters have sure needed them this last year with Chris having the aneurysm and my other sister's granddaughter having ecoli.


Sending prayers for healing and endurance for your family during this time of crisis. It is so devastating when little ones are ill in the hospital and all are affected. My special prayers for you during this time of stress. Marlark


----------



## gagesmom

Just caught up

Machriste-happy to hear there is improvement for Jack

Cashmeregrandma- poor little Mariah

Prayers continuing for you both.

Julie- your gks are so beautiful. The gansey on your gs looks fantastic.

Hugs, prayers and happy knitting for everyone.


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> After David's brother died over 8 years ago Maryanne was there and she said Nanny (D's mother) was within hours already saying at least we don't need to worry about what will happen to him when we aren't here now. He had special needs as well and he would have always needed quite a lot of support. And I well understood what she meant-so yes I get where you are coming from.


Thanks for understanding my remark re Tim and passing away, Margaret.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

An trying to read front and back to catch up. Sounds like many are in need of new prayers, they are being sent. Ohio Joy very much understand and its much easier for all if these things are taken care of by you do none has doubts about what your wishes were. Have been very busy at work not much time for anything else, will keep reading.

Hope all are ok with the flooding

Prayers n hugs


----------



## jheiens

Haven't had much time for posting but do read all the posts and am keeping up with all of your joys, sorrows, prayer needs and travels. That will have to do for now if the KAP is going to see more than a stack of unjoined squares.

Please, don't anyone panic and think that I am complaining of being burdened. I am not; but this many creative pieces do need to be put in their places, literally, and made to stay there. Right? (grins)

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

My prayers for the many requesting them. As for the remark about Tim , it is perfectly understandable in the circumstances. I have known a few carers who expressed the same thoughts. all you can do is make the best arrangements you can. take care all.


----------



## jheiens

martina said:


> My prayers for the many requesting them. As for the remark about Tim , it is perfectly understandable in the circumstances. I have known a few carers who expressed the same thoughts. all you can do is make the best arrangements you can. take care all.


So true, Martina, and thank you for understanding the circumstances which prompted the statement. I am in no way intending to end my life or Tim's, in case anyone was wondering.

Ohio Joy

Now it's time for good night to you all. Love.


----------



## marlark

jheiens said:


> So true, Martina, and thank you for understanding the circumstances which prompted the statement. I am in no way intending to end my life or Tim's, in case anyone was wondering.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Now it's time for good night to you all. Love.


Such would be unthinkable to those who know your spirit and your cares. Marlark


----------



## Gweniepooh

*To Those attending the KAP* I just sent everyone an email that needs a response no later than next Tues., Aug. 19th. Please check your email.  :thumbup:


----------



## martina

I don't think anyone would think that you intended ending anyone's life, rather that you are a kind considerate concerned carer, facing reality in a sensible manner. Now, have a goodnight's sleep.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy late birthday Katynora.

Glad that Jack is doing better!

Luke is still adorable, even when sleeping!!

Julie lovely DGKs with all the daffodils.

Gwen how is Brantley going to work with a drain in his finger? I wouldn't have been able to watch. Hope he's better soon.

Paula prayers for your friend Betty, hope that her treatments will be easy on her.

Martina prayers for your friend s daughter

Pacer congrats to DS1 on his car

Mel your hats are very cute and great knitting

Ryssa and sister are just adorable!


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.


----------



## TNS

Quick hello! Spent a rather wet day in Vancouver walking around the shops with DD and DH making all the purchases. Had great breakfast at a 'mom & pop' cafe rather than expensive one in the hotel. In the afternoon we walked to the aquarium in Stanley park, in the rain, then back again via the waterside paths. Lots of activity on the water - float planes and cruise ships plus smaller craft all buzzing about. My pics on the iPad are awful so will wait for DHs from his camera when he downloads..... But might add just some. Despite the wet, we are really enjoying ourselves. Now off out to eat Japanese. Way behind so hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Jack received platelets today and so far no reaction. Yea!! Nurses have also had him breathing on his own for short periods of time to get him ready for them to pull the breathing tube. He's done very well with it. He's by no means out of the wood, but there have been some positives today. It's amazing what is exciting in the middle of so much trauma.


God Bless you both!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Just a quick read through today.
> So glad that Jack is having a better day-still in my prayers.
> Gwen...DH is a trooper. Glad you got him the care he needed.
> Julie...The gansey is beautiful and so are your GKs.
> 
> Helped DS#1 the last 2 days so now I need to do something with Matthew. He just came down stairs with drawings in hand to make cards. Guess what I am doing tonight?


Thanks, Pacer!


----------



## Spider

jheiens said:


> I must admit that last evening, I had to remove 4 squares attached on Monday because they were 90 degrees out of kilter--right squares, wrong side of project. They are almost all correctly attached now.
> 
> Got a ground turkey meatloaf in the slow cooker and a fresh blueberry pie in the oven for tonight's dinner. I'll make the broccoli-cauliflower salad after we return from our attorney's office. Need to sign and have witnessed the rest of the legal papers to establish the Special Needs trust for Tim, and then every thing should be all in line for his care when we are gone.
> 
> Without intending to sound morbid, somedays I feel like asking God the take Tim and me together--for his sake. Of course his mom would have a double grief; but it might be easier for Tim. (But you didn't hear any of that from me, folks.)
> 
> Don is home and we need to get ready to leave shortly. Hope you all are having a good day/evening/night.
> 
> Much love,
> 
> Ohio Joy


Can I come for dinner? Two of my favorites. Meatloaf and blueberry pie.
Why such sad talk? We all care for you and Tim.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.


Prayers being said, keep is posted. Men just aren't the best patients anyway and then to have something like this where he needs to be on his feet. I feel awful for all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up
> 
> Machriste-happy to hear there is improvement for Jack
> 
> Cashmeregrandma- poor little Mariah
> 
> Prayers continuing for you both.
> 
> Julie- your gks are so beautiful. The gansey on your gs looks fantastic.
> 
> Hugs, prayers and happy knitting for everyone.


Why, thank you Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Happy late birthday Katynora.
> 
> Glad that Jack is doing better!
> 
> Luke is still adorable, even when sleeping!!
> 
> Julie lovely DGKs with all the daffodils.
> 
> Gwen how is Brantley going to work with a drain in his finger? I wouldn't have been able to watch. Hope he's better soon.
> 
> Paula prayers for your friend Betty, hope that her treatments will be easy on her.
> 
> Martina prayers for your friend s daughter
> 
> Pacer congrats to DS1 on his car
> 
> Mel your hats are very cute and great knitting
> 
> Ryssa and sister are just adorable!


I love that particular photo, myself!
The daffodils and blue bells of Christchurch are very special!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.


Oh my goodness! I will be praying he comes to his senses about this.


----------



## Spider

jheiens said:


> So true, Martina, and thank you for understanding the circumstances which prompted the statement. I am in no way intending to end my life or Tim's, in case anyone was wondering.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Now it's time for good night to you all. Love.


Totally understand where you are coming from. These are thoughts we all have sometimes and it makes us sad and worried when we have them and sometimes just saying them makes it better for awhile. 
Julie, your grandchildren are beautiful. The sweater was so handsome. 
June, I could use a pair of pretty warm socks since you are taking requests!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Quick hello! Spent a rather wet day in Vancouver walking around the shops with DD and DH making all the purchases. Had great breakfast at a 'mom & pop' cafe rather than expensive one in the hotel. In the afternoon we walked to the aquarium in Stanley park, in the rain, then back again via the waterside paths. Lots of activity on the water - float planes and cruise ships plus smaller craft all buzzing about. My pics on the iPad are awful so will wait for DHs from his camera when he downloads..... But might add just some. Despite the wet, we are really enjoying ourselves. Now off out to eat Japanese. Way behind so hope everyone is OK.


It is interesting to see the photos, none-the-less!


----------



## Spider

Pup lover said:


> Happy late birthday Katynora.
> 
> Glad that Jack is doing better!
> 
> Luke is still adorable, even when sleeping!!
> 
> Julie lovely DGKs with all the daffodils.
> 
> Gwen how is Brantley going to work with a drain in his finger? I wouldn't have been able to watch. Hope he's better soon.
> 
> Paula prayers for your friend Betty, hope that her treatments will be easy on her.
> 
> Martina prayers for your friend s daughter
> 
> Pacer congrats to DS1 on his car
> 
> Mel your hats are very cute and great knitting
> 
> Ryssa and sister are just adorable!


Ditto on all counts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Totally understand where you are coming from. These are thoughts we all have sometimes and it makes us sad and worried when we have them and sometimes just saying them makes it better for awhile.
> Julie, your grandchildren are beautiful. The sweater was so handsome.
> June, I could use a pair of pretty warm socks since you are taking requests!!!!


Thank you Spider!


----------



## Spider

You guys are going to think I am nuts, but some little prayers to be said, I have to go the dentist tomorrow and I have had more surgeries than I am worth and I never get nervous or anything. But thought of someone in my mouth with a drill or tapping on my teeth drives me up the wall. If I could be knocked out for hours and just let them work on me would be happy as a lark. And I know there is work ahead to be done. So call me a scaredy cat, but a little strength and courage prayer will be nice. And the. For the sticker shock when I see what the bill will , I think a bottle of wine will be needed.


----------



## flyty1n

Spider said:


> You guys are going to think I am nuts, but some little prayers to be said, I have to go the dentist tomorrow and I have had more surgeries than I am worth and I never get nervous or anything. But thought of someone in my mouth with a drill or tapping on my teeth drives me up the wall. If I could be knocked out for hours and just let them work on me would be happy as a lark. And I know there is work ahead to be done. So call me a scaredy cat, but a little strength and courage prayer will be nice. And the. For the sticker shock when I see what the bill will , I think a bottle of wine will be needed.


Dear one, I will keep you in my prayers. Does he do any IV sedation in his office? You could ask if he is certified to do so and has appropriate monitoring equipment. 
Yes, those long white things you saw near SLC are wind turbine blades. Just south of us is a wind farm and I see the turbines turning as I come home. It is fun to stop and watch for a bit.
Just learned today that my 4 legger, Molly beagle, has diabetes. I have chosen to try and control her with insulin (oral meds do not work on dogs) and she is currently at the vets for him to work with her to see what the adequate control is. All her regular low calorie dog food and treats are given to the next door neighbor. Kindly add this little Molly to your prayers..even though she is "only a dog". My house is very empty without her, and the katy cat is going nuts whining and looking all over for the dog. They are the best of friends and really watch out for each other. Thanks so much.


----------



## Spider

Definetly prayers for little Molly. She is just as important.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> Just learned today that my 4 legger, Molly beagle, has diabetes. I have chosen to try and control her with insulin (oral meds do not work on dogs) and she is currently at the vets for him to work with her to see what the adequate control is. All her regular low calorie dog food and treats are given to the next door neighbor. Kindly add this little Molly to your prayers..even though she is "only a dog". My house is very empty without her, and the katy cat is going nuts whining and looking all over for the dog. They are the best of friends and really watch out for each other. Thanks so much.


DD#1 had a dog with diabetes, gave him insulin twice a day for quite a few years. He did very well with it. You can do this and you do have prayers coming your way and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I thought his stories were non-fiction. ?????


Fictionalised, like non- journalised accounts of the sorts of things a country vet is likely to encounter.


----------



## Sandy

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.


Prayers on the way!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Totally understand where you are coming from. These are thoughts we all have sometimes and it makes us sad and worried when we have them and sometimes just saying them makes it better for awhile.
> Julie, your grandchildren are beautiful. The sweater was so handsome.
> June, I could use a pair of pretty warm socks since you are taking requests!!!!


I may have already replied to this- but don't want to lose my place- Thank you Spider- Grandmother's are often a bit biased as to the beauty of their grandchildren- DGD is a bit of a Drama Queen- and especially now as an 11 year old- However DGS seems blessed with a very sunny temperament and behaves with exceptional restraint at events - like the funeral he went to some two years ago. People were most complimentary. However knowing my girl I am sure she went with his Quiet book that she designed and stitched for him. She has made one for both the children- although DGD is well past that phase!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> You guys are going to think I am nuts, but some little prayers to be said, I have to go the dentist tomorrow and I have had more surgeries than I am worth and I never get nervous or anything. But thought of someone in my mouth with a drill or tapping on my teeth drives me up the wall. If I could be knocked out for hours and just let them work on me would be happy as a lark. And I know there is work ahead to be done. So call me a scaredy cat, but a little strength and courage prayer will be nice. And the. For the sticker shock when I see what the bill will , I think a bottle of wine will be needed.


Ah well! we all have our coping techniques! Hoping by the time you read this it is all just a memory! Not that I won't keep your request in mind!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Dear one, I will keep you in my prayers. Does he do any IV sedation in his office? You could ask if he is certified to do so and has appropriate monitoring equipment.
> Yes, those long white things you saw near SLC are wind turbine blades. Just south of us is a wind farm and I see the turbines turning as I come home. It is fun to stop and watch for a bit.
> Just learned today that my 4 legger, Molly beagle, has diabetes. I have chosen to try and control her with insulin (oral meds do not work on dogs) and she is currently at the vets for him to work with her to see what the adequate control is. All her regular low calorie dog food and treats are given to the next door neighbor. Kindly add this little Molly to your prayers..even though she is "only a dog". My house is very empty without her, and the katy cat is going nuts whining and looking all over for the dog. They are the best of friends and really watch out for each other. Thanks so much.


Done!


----------



## gagesmom

Gwen, flyty1n and Spider,all in my prayers tonight.

Julie you are ever so welcome.


       
Katynora I am so sorry and I hope you will forgive me for not wishing you a happy birthday earlier on today. I hope you had a fantastic day and were spoiled rotten.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Gwen, flyty1n and Spider,all in my prayers tonight.
> 
> Julie you are ever so welcome.
> 
> 
> Katynora I am so sorry and I hope you will forgive me for not wishing you a happy birthday earlier on today. I hope you had a fantastic day and were spoiled rotten.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, hope you get a good nights sleep. Sending healing energy to little one.
Off to Loma Linda Dental School tomorrow so may not be on KTP.


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> Machriste, I am so sorry to hear of this turn of events. Gentle hugs as you face this decision.


Just seen what happened as id am catching up and send me best wishes to you both. It will be hard so we are all holding out to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not in his finger....in his FOOT....and he can't work....tried today against my urgings and ended up coming home a few hours later hurting. 


Pup lover said:


> Happy late birthday Katynora.
> 
> Glad that Jack is doing better!
> 
> Luke is still adorable, even when sleeping!!
> 
> Julie lovely DGKs with all the daffodils.
> 
> Gwen how is Brantley going to work with a drain in his finger? I wouldn't have been able to watch. Hope he's better soon.
> 
> Paula prayers for your friend Betty, hope that her treatments will be easy on her.
> 
> Martina prayers for your friend s daughter
> 
> Pacer congrats to DS1 on his car
> 
> Mel your hats are very cute and great knitting
> 
> Ryssa and sister are just adorable!


----------



## Gweniepooh

No such thing as a little prayer....all are important! Some folks just don't do dentist visits well and like you said the sticker price is outrageous.


Spider said:


> You guys are going to think I am nuts, but some little prayers to be said, I have to go the dentist tomorrow and I have had more surgeries than I am worth and I never get nervous or anything. But thought of someone in my mouth with a drill or tapping on my teeth drives me up the wall. If I could be knocked out for hours and just let them work on me would be happy as a lark. And I know there is work ahead to be done. So call me a scaredy cat, but a little strength and courage prayer will be nice. And the. For the sticker shock when I see what the bill will , I think a bottle of wine will be needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto on the "you can do this"....had a shepherd many many decades ago with diabetes.


Kansas g-ma said:


> DD#1 had a dog with diabetes, gave him insulin twice a day for quite a few years. He did very well with it. You can do this and you do have prayers coming your way and hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

* ANOTHER Important email on it's way to those attending the Ohio KAP* Please check your email.....possible alternative to previous options.

Now, I'm off to bed; too tired to worry about this any more tonight; will address it with a fresh outlook tomorrow.   :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> So true, Martina, and thank you for understanding the circumstances which prompted the statement. I am in no way intending to end my life or Tim's, in case anyone was wondering.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Now it's time for good night to you all. Love.


I don't think any of us would have thought that Joy.....especially before you get the squares sorted! :lol: Joking apart, you do so well by Tim and I can fully understand your worry about leaving him.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.


Every good thought coming your way. I hope things get sorted out today.


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> You guys are going to think I am nuts, but some little prayers to be said, I have to go the dentist tomorrow and I have had more surgeries than I am worth and I never get nervous or anything. But thought of someone in my mouth with a drill or tapping on my teeth drives me up the wall. If I could be knocked out for hours and just let them work on me would be happy as a lark. And I know there is work ahead to be done. So call me a scaredy cat, but a little strength and courage prayer will be nice. And the. For the sticker shock when I see what the bill will , I think a bottle of wine will be needed.


I know exactly how you feel, I'd rather have an operation than go to the dentist. Good luck.


----------



## KateB

flyty1n said:


> Dear one, I will keep you in my prayers. Does he do any IV sedation in his office? You could ask if he is certified to do so and has appropriate monitoring equipment.
> Yes, those long white things you saw near SLC are wind turbine blades. Just south of us is a wind farm and I see the turbines turning as I come home. It is fun to stop and watch for a bit.
> Just learned today that my 4 legger, Molly beagle, has diabetes. I have chosen to try and control her with insulin (oral meds do not work on dogs) and she is currently at the vets for him to work with her to see what the adequate control is. All her regular low calorie dog food and treats are given to the next door neighbor. Kindly add this little Molly to your prayers..even though she is "only a dog". My house is very empty without her, and the katy cat is going nuts whining and looking all over for the dog. They are the best of friends and really watch out for each other. Thanks so much.


Fur babies are never "only" dogs on here! :lol: I hope you get her back soon.


----------



## Silverowl

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I thought his stories were non-fiction. ?????


No his stories were based on his work.

Here is a link you may like. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Herriot


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> No his stories were based on his work.
> 
> Here is a link you may like. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Herriot


Hello, Silverowl! Really good to see you Have you been managing to keep up with the Tea Party? Or have you just decided to join in regardless. Someone who has been able to come back after a long absence is Marlark- Marge Whaples- who used to delight us with her tales of Hobo.


----------



## Spider

Four am here at the lake and wide awake. Sleeping used to be so easy.
So turned on the TV and watching old Cary Grant movies.
Will be a long day the rest of the day.


----------



## Normaedern

Flyfy1n Prayers for your fur baby and Gweniepooh for DH. I hope things improve.


----------



## nicho

Just popped in to see what has been happening here since the weekend. Too much happening to comment on everything but wanted to send healing wishes to all who need them and {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone.

Some flowers from the trip to help brighten your day - the roses in Stanley Park in Vancouver were so beautiful. What a sight when they are massed planted! The colours were magnificent. I hope you enjoy them as much as I did.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great that you are able to swing by Geelong! Wish I could meet up with Cathy myself- but Australian distances are so vast.


 :thumbup: Me too Julie. But I can be with you all lots by Skype.


----------



## Normaedern

nicho said:


> Just popped in to see what has been happening here since the weekend. Too much happening to comment on everything but wanted to send healing wishes to all who need them and {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone.
> 
> Some flowers from the trip to help brighten your day - the roses in Stanley Park in Vancouver were so beautiful. What a sight when they are massed planted! The colours were magnificent. I hope you enjoy them as much as I did.


 Lovely, lovely photos I could smells the roses from here
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Little Moriah is stable and will leave ICU as soon as her levels are normal. Boys are both being checked as a precaution. Please continue prayers. My cousin, an adult, was sent home after ecoli only to be admitted again in a coma for weeks with organs shutting down. She did live thank goodness.


Oh gosh, thinking of them all., and hope for quick and full recoveries.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Haven't had much time for posting but do read all the posts and am keeping up with all of your joys, sorrows, prayer needs and travels. That will have to do for now if the KAP is going to see more than a stack of unjoined squares.
> 
> Please, don't anyone panic and think that I am complaining of being burdened. I am not; but this many creative pieces do need to be put in their places, literally, and made to stay there. Right? (grins)
> 
> Hugs, Ohio Joy


After crocheting and joining over a dozen afghans in past years, I completely understand trying to place each square for the best effect (affect? I can never remember which to use when) LOL!!

Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Quick hello! Spent a rather wet day in Vancouver walking around the shops with DD and DH making all the purchases. Had great breakfast at a 'mom & pop' cafe rather than expensive one in the hotel. In the afternoon we walked to the aquarium in Stanley park, in the rain, then back again via the waterside paths. Lots of activity on the water - float planes and cruise ships plus smaller craft all buzzing about. My pics on the iPad are awful so will wait for DHs from his camera when he downloads..... But might add just some. Despite the wet, we are really enjoying ourselves. Now off out to eat Japanese. Way behind so hope everyone is OK.


It still looks wonderful...rain and all!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Totally understand where you are coming from. These are thoughts we all have sometimes and it makes us sad and worried when we have them and sometimes just saying them makes it better for awhile.
> Julie, your grandchildren are beautiful. The sweater was so handsome.
> June, I could use a pair of pretty warm socks since you are taking requests!!!!


Sorry, the request line is closed!!LOL! But if you want to request them after Christmas, I'd definitely make some for you but need an idea of foot size and requested color. And I am serious!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.


Praying there are no ill effects!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

page 61 See you all tomorrow


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> You guys are going to think I am nuts, but some little prayers to be said, I have to go the dentist tomorrow and I have had more surgeries than I am worth and I never get nervous or anything. But thought of someone in my mouth with a drill or tapping on my teeth drives me up the wall. If I could be knocked out for hours and just let them work on me would be happy as a lark. And I know there is work ahead to be done. So call me a scaredy cat, but a little strength and courage prayer will be nice. And the. For the sticker shock when I see what the bill will , I think a bottle of wine will be needed.


We all have irrational feelings about different things!! And going to the dentist tops the list for most people so you're not alone.
Prayers of comfort.
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Pacer, I was so glad to read the good side of your story of Matthew! We had s similar thing in our family. My oldest son could sing and loved to draw. Same thing. He hasn't sung or drawn since. that I know of. but maybe some day! My daughter loves to draw little scenes of cats and animals, I want to frame them. I'm so glad Matthew took drawing up again, what a talent!!


pacer said:


> Caren...It is always a pleasure to hear from you even though it has been a tough year for you. How is the barn coming along?
> 
> Julie....Sorry to hear that the body is aching. Your cold season certainly isn't helping matters.
> 
> Machriste...Sorry to hear that Jack is struggling currently, but so happy that you are on top of it and have him in the hospital to get some help.
> 
> Purl2Diva...Sorry that you cannot make KAP this year, but so thankful for the results of your early cancer detection.
> 
> I finished 1 1/2 pairs of mittens already this weekend and did some reading as well as my journeys yesterday. Now the laundry is stared and I hope to finish the second pair of mittens today as well as work on other projects. Matthew will be happy to hear that others are enjoying his drawing. Tomorrow, he will start on the next one that he has planned to do. It is always my pleasure to watch him go from start to finish. I remember when he was a little boy and could not sit still in church. I gave him a booklet of blank paper and he drew pictures on each page and told me the story as he was drawing it. Many times he would draw what the pastor was telling about in his sermons. I got to hear and see the sermon. Sometimes he would tell me what was happening in his pictures as things went along he would be changing his picture. He drew well early on, but then when he got to 4th grade, someone criticized his drawing saying it was babyish. From that point on, he would not draw at all. It has taken him quite some time to build his confidence to draw and share his drawings with others.


----------



## ChrisEl

Ohio Joy, It is a very caring act to make provisions for Tim, and I so understand your concerns about the future. I was reminded of what I learned in a human development class I took a few years ago (had to take it in order to earn a school library licensure). We heard about the beacon presence---someone who has had such an impact on a young life that hardship and pain can be better borne or overcome. Im sure that is what you are in Tims life, and whatever the future holds, he will always have that as part of him. Your care for him is an inspiration. 

The task of connecting squares is even bigger than I had imagined. I am sorry for the mixup on a few of them, but as one who often has those moments when sewing or doing crafts, I feel less alone. I have a favorite summer dress pattern (so comfortableempire waist, gathered skirt, cap sleeves or bell sleeves) and as many times as I have made it I have to think hard and mark well so that I dont mix up the facings.

I understand the issues with visiting a dentistI always dread it too. 

Gwenwe have a good urgent care facility here which we have used when we cant get in to see a doctor quickly, and so far have been very pleased. Ours is connected to a hospital, though, so they may be able to do more procedures. Hoping all is quickly resolved for your DHits a shame he didnt get better care at the beginning.


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> Dear one, I will keep you in my prayers. Does he do any IV sedation in his office? You could ask if he is certified to do so and has appropriate monitoring equipment.
> Yes, those long white things you saw near SLC are wind turbine blades. Just south of us is a wind farm and I see the turbines turning as I come home. It is fun to stop and watch for a bit.
> Just learned today that my 4 legger, Molly beagle, has diabetes. I have chosen to try and control her with insulin (oral meds do not work on dogs) and she is currently at the vets for him to work with her to see what the adequate control is. All her regular low calorie dog food and treats are given to the next door neighbor. Kindly add this little Molly to your prayers..even though she is "only a dog". My house is very empty without her, and the katy cat is going nuts whining and looking all over for the dog. They are the best of friends and really watch out for each other. Thanks so much.


I completely understand. Years ago, my sister's cat had diabetes and she did insulin injections twice a day and her fur-baby lived for several years.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.


Oh good heavens! NO antibiotic.... now he really does need sympathy. I sure hope it isnt blood poisoning , and his foot improves VERY quickly. :shock:


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Just popped in to see what has been happening here since the weekend. Too much happening to comment on everything but wanted to send healing wishes to all who need them and {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone.
> 
> Some flowers from the trip to help brighten your day - the roses in Stanley Park in Vancouver were so beautiful. What a sight when they are massed planted! The colours were magnificent. I hope you enjoy them as much as I did.


Thank you for sending all this beauty our way. The flowers are wonderful!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Forget the wine, Spider....if your mouth has been numbed, you'll only dribble it! I'm headed for the same thing on the 21st and dreading it; mostly because I've put it off for too long. I'm praying for you and hope that you come through this without too much pain or discomfort.



Spider said:


> You guys are going to think I am nuts, but some little prayers to be said, I have to go the dentist tomorrow and I have had more surgeries than I am worth and I never get nervous or anything. But thought of someone in my mouth with a drill or tapping on my teeth drives me up the wall. If I could be knocked out for hours and just let them work on me would be happy as a lark. And I know there is work ahead to be done. So call me a scaredy cat, but a little strength and courage prayer will be nice. And the. For the sticker shock when I see what the bill will , I think a bottle of wine will be needed.


----------



## nittergma

June, I'm showing my daughter your precious cat photos. She LOVES cats!! We have 7 very well cared for,spoiled cats in the barn and 1 in the house.


jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister.
> Yesterday was World Cat Day and she posted some pictures in honor of the Day.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Wish Brantley well for me, please Gwen!


More good wishes from me too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen, hope DH's foot gets better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and will be praying for her. It is so hard to have those we love be sick.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Getting my trip to Goulburn sorted and as Cathy is unlikely to get there and I won't be that far we have just arranged that we will catch up on my way to the KAP.
> 
> And I hope to meet Serena as well!


Lucky you! Give her a big hug from us all. I hope your trip is as much fun as it sounds and all works out well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday KatyNora! I sent you a card so I hope you received it.
> 
> I am caught up. Glenn's check was finally deposited today (3 days late) %&@#!! social security. Got my car back now I have to try not to do any unnecessary spending including groceries for the rest of the month. Really takes the edge off the vacation. Especially since I wanted to take a tour of the lake from the south end all the way up the 50 miles to the other end of the lake. I guess it will have to wait for another time. I'm really bummed out about it. Even more so when it comes to our yarn crawl when Sam is here.... no yarn for me!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all in need. See you all later.


So much stress added to what was a lovely vacation. A shame you couldn't take the boat tour and that is an unusual one that they do the whole length of the lake. Not what one hopes for a vacation, for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I think many of us have been in that situation a time or two...I remember having to decide between gas for my car to get to and from work or groceries. We're thinking of you and sending good vibes to you that things will be brighter in a short while.


It reminds me of moving one time and all we owned was in the back of our Volkswagon. I was the only one working so all we had was $50 to our name, no checking account or credit cards and the car broke down in Macon, Ga. Found out it was going to cost over $50 and they had a pregnant woman crying, yup, I broke down and cried. They said they could repair it with a used part and they charged us just what we had minus a few dollars for gas. We lived with DH's parents till I found work. It gives me understanding for how hard it can be and not knowing where the next meal will come from or even housing. We were just lucky DH's parents took us in. My parents didn't have room with all the children. I would have been willing to live in the basement with the washing machine though but mom said no.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Jack received platelets today and so far no reaction. Yea!! Nurses have also had him breathing on his own for short periods of time to get him ready for them to pull the breathing tube. He's done very well with it. He's by no means out of the wood, but there have been some positives today. It's amazing what is exciting in the middle of so much trauma.


So happy to hear this. Continued prayers.


----------



## TNS

Prayers for your sister's sick grandchild, and all the worried family, including you of course. Wonderful tree of life blanket!


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....resting up today for the final trek home! 4000+ miles! I think the car is tired!
> Today I went to a yarn shop in Mendota Heights called Three Kittens. A lovely place, but I had forgotten my camera so no pics.  The people were very nice and wow....did they have some lovely yarns! I fell in love with some that are part merino, part baby alpaca, and mulberry silk. oooooooo.)
> 
> I would ask for some prayers for a lady who helps me at home. She had a trach, and a doctor said..."I can fix that"...well....he didn't, and her vocal cords are now non-functional. She says she will never talk again. She is in her early 40s...fairly young. She is such an upbeat lady....and, boy..does she love to talk! This will be a huge adjustment for her. Any prayers to help her through this would be appreciated.
> 
> I am 30 some pages behind, but when we get home we will have a houseful of guests...my niece had her baby yesterday and all of her relatives are coming in at once! The first grandchild for my brother & SIL, plus for my niece's in-laws, too! Plus her DH's brother & gf are coming too. Yikes!
> It's a party for sure! Not sure how the new mother will handle all of this. One good thing, they have no room to house guests, so when we all go to bed they will have peace at home.
> 
> Comforting energies to all...I struggle to keep up, but I have not forgotten y'all! I will try to post pictures soon of some of the knitting I got done. Long hours on the road gives some time for that!


Lovely pictures and great yard. What an amazing trip. Those are so huge and could be windmill propellers. Amazing to see the size up close if that is what they are.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I haven't heard anything from my sister yet regarding Mariah today. I imagine she is waiting for a change in her condition to text me. I just have to thank all of you so much for the prayers when we have needed them. It really does mean so much. 

Thank You So Very Much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here are some photos from our overnite trip that I wanted to share with you. I will be posting more than the 3 so more to follow.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Lin, do please keep the pics coming of your trip, when you are able!
> I never qualify to go into Lounges, normally!


We are having a real treat flying business class ("upper class")) for the international flights because DH found a really good offer from Virgin. He wasn't able to use his accumulated air miles to upgrade from economy as we originally intended, but then found that this deal was available. He often flies this way for business trips, as he did when we went to California but then I flew cattle class on the return while he was up in front, but paid a small fee to get me entry into the lounge. It's certainly worth considering paying the extra for use of the lounge if you have a long wait in Heathrow, London as they really do treat you like royalty, and the food is excellent and free. If you have time and can book it in time once you arrive you can also get hairdos, massages, etc!


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Prayers for your sister's sick grandchild, and all the worried family, including you of course. Wonderful tree of life blanket!


Thanks TNS. I so appreciate that.

Thank you to everyone. I can't even begin to thank you enough.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I have to get ready for my 3rd cold laser treatment. I have just noticed this morning that the back of my legs is not painful any more. It was so painful that if one leg rubbed the other during sleep it could wake me up, so this is a huge improvement and unexpected as adjoining the area we are treating, ankles, and not actually treating that. Shows how one area is connected with the other. I know that, but still surprising.


----------



## TNS

Thanks so much for the advice on the sheep-smelling boots, Tami. I've used the same type of advice for smoky smelling books, but hadn't thought of it for DD's boots!


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Here is my newest hat. Started it on Sunday and finished tonight.
> 
> Cheeping chick hat by Elaine Fitzpatrick(of Down Cloverlaine)
> 
> I apologize for the poor lighting, something s wrong with the camera. Have to get Greg to look at it.
> 
> Sooooooo cute.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


I just LOVE :lol: this latest hat. Wonderful!


----------



## Silverowl

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello, Silverowl! Really good to see you Have you been managing to keep up with the Tea Party? Or have you just decided to join in regardless. Someone who has been able to come back after a long absence is Marlark- Marge Whaples- who used to delight us with her tales of Hobo.


I do read everyday , just don't always get the chance to respond.


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> June, I'm showing my daughter your precious cat photos. She LOVES cats!! We have 7 very well cared for,spoiled cats in the barn and 1 in the house.


We're "cat people", too. We've always had cats.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> It reminds me of moving one time and all we owned was in the back of our Volkswagon. I was the only one working so all we had was $50 to our name, no checking account or credit cards and the car broke down in Macon, Ga. Found out it was going to cost over $50 and they had a pregnant woman crying, yup, I broke down and cried. They said they could repair it with a used part and they charged us just what we had minus a few dollars for gas. We lived with DH's parents till I found work. It gives me understanding for how hard it can be and not knowing where the next meal will come from or even housing. We were just lucky DH's parents took us in. My parents didn't have room with all the children. I would have been willing to live in the basement with the washing machine though but mom said no.


I also know what it's like to live from hand to mouth and rob Peter to pay Paul each month. But now, even on a limited and fixed income, I have put some in my savings account every month and make sure my credit is spotless NOW. It was not always so.
I think those rocky years make us appreciate what we have even more!!!
Junek


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, the insurance did pay over$600 my copay was $110. For the Lyrica.
> Gwennie, sat in my swing chair yesterday and Maya went nuts. Couldn't figure how to lay down beside me! Walked under swing, behind it several times. Finally with urging jumped on bed and lay down.
> Played in pool for half hour this afternoon. Then went in jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. Felt very pampered. Great, clean, window filled gym. Feel very fortunate to have use of it.


Reading of the cost of your medication makes me pleased we have something more like the national Health service in Guernsey/Alderney. (Doctors office appts are subsidised but we still have to pay £40 a time, but prescription charges are currently just over £3 an item for a months worth. We have to pay Social Security according to income, quite a high rate, but as it's factored into monthly outgoings you don't get nasty surprises. Many people also have health insurance as it also prevents sudden high bills, but is fairly expensive.


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Just stopping in to let you all know that I am still joining squares. I'm still moving toward getting all the squares for the first of the larger afghans connected before moving on to the last large one. The smaller one is all joined up--so we will have 3 completed projects from all of the work and creativity of knitters form all over the place.
> 
> Thank you all again,
> 
> Ohio Joy


We should (and are) thanking you for all this work on the afghans!


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos from our overnite trip that I wanted to share with you. I will be posting more than the 3 so more to follow.


Sounds like a wonderful get-away!! So glad you could go. Lovely views everywhere.
Junek


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
> Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


That picture is gorgeous, Julie. It's lovely to see your wonderful Gansey on your DGS, and he and DD both look pleased. You should be proud of them all, including the sweater!


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
Junek


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Our KP connection was down last night so I wasn't able to get on.
> 
> Any way we had such a lovely, if all to short a time with Katy. She is one lovely lady. And I hope she will come back and visit us sometime.
> 
> I have picked my French GS up from the airport yesterday and we have a good train ride back to Camberley.
> 
> He has got lots of things he wants to do, so I think I will be on here even less this coming week. I will try to pop in when I can.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today....


Busy as ever, purple! Lovely photos too, thank you.


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> Echo that from here-- and many more.


And more greetings from Vancouver, Katynora!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
> Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
> Junek


Seriously? Who could get tired of them, she takes fabulously beautiful pictures, keep em coming.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos from our overnite trip that I wanted to share with you. I will be posting more than the 3 so more to follow.


What a lovely trip and wonderful photos. Thank you


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos from our overnite trip that I wanted to share with you. I will be posting more than the 3 so more to follow.


Double post, Oh, dear!


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
> Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
> Junek


More beautiful photos. I love the top one, particularly.


----------



## TNS

Last post for a while as we will not be able to get online when we leave here for the Great Bear Lodge! Woke really early, Vancouver time (mid afternoon in UK), but had slept well after an amazing Japanese meal last night and saw the hill tops with mist below them, so tried a photo. The fog has now come right down so it was fortunate it did, can hardly make out the harbour now! 
Today we fly to Port Hardy on Victoria Island, then after a wait, fly by seaplane to the floating Lodge about 50 miles north (on the mainland) which is inaccessible by road. Great adventure! Now must get ready as we need to check out and get to the airport. Have fun everyone, and hope all problems are resolved satisfactorily..... Please forgive if I haven't responded to you, still not caught up, and it will be well into next weeks TP before I have any chance of a catch up.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> Last post for a while as we will not be able to get online when we leave here for the Great Bear Lodge! Woke really early, Vancouver time (mid afternoon in UK), but had slept well after an amazing Japanese meal last night and saw the hill tops with mist below them, so tried a photo. The fog has now come right down so it was fortunate it did, can hardly make out the harbour now!
> Today we fly to Port Hardy on Victoria Island, then after a wait, fly by seaplane to the floating Lodge about 50 miles north (on the mainland) which is inaccessible by road. Great adventure! Now must get ready as we need to check out and get to the airport. Have fun everyone, and hope all problems are resolved satisfactorily..... Please forgive if I haven't responded to you, still not caught up, and it will be well into next weeks TP before I have any chance of a catch up.


Enjoy your adventure, it sounds wonderful and more lovely photos :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos from our overnite trip that I wanted to share with you. I will be posting more than the 3 so more to follow.


How very lovely, looks like a fantastic place to spend time. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Fur babies are never "only" dogs on here! :lol: I hope you get her back soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And insulin usually works well on both cats and dogs.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Just popped in to see what has been happening here since the weekend. Too much happening to comment on everything but wanted to send healing wishes to all who need them and {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone.
> 
> Some flowers from the trip to help brighten your day - the roses in Stanley Park in Vancouver were so beautiful. What a sight when they are massed planted! The colours were magnificent. I hope you enjoy them as much as I did.


So very pretty. 
Hugs back!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.


I sure hope the antibiotics kicked in quickly and are doing the job.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Quick hello! Spent a rather wet day in Vancouver walking around the shops with DD and DH making all the purchases. Had great breakfast at a 'mom & pop' cafe rather than expensive one in the hotel. In the afternoon we walked to the aquarium in Stanley park, in the rain, then back again via the waterside paths. Lots of activity on the water - float planes and cruise ships plus smaller craft all buzzing about. My pics on the iPad are awful so will wait for DHs from his camera when he downloads..... But might add just some. Despite the wet, we are really enjoying ourselves. Now off out to eat Japanese. Way behind so hope everyone is OK.


I think they are really pretty, can feel the rainy weather just looking at them.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Wishing you a happy birthday as well, KatyNora


I'm a bit late, but hope that it was wonderful.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Not in his finger....in his FOOT....and he can't work....tried today against my urgings and ended up coming home a few hours later hurting.


Well yes, sorry  his foot! Even harder to work with a drain there. Don't understand why ER didn't give antibiotic when he has an open wound? Paying that Dr is able to take care of this this morning for you.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a golden retriever....many wonderful memories. Love that breed of dog.
> 
> Kaye -- the poodles are so cute. I've heard that they can be yappy and high-strung....but oh, what fun!


 Thank you, they are fun, these two aren't really yappy, but, the neighbors on both sides have yappy dogs, the terriers because, well, they are terriers and they get bored, the one that lives there all the time has really quieted down, but his brother that comes to visit more than makes up for it. Then the 3 corgis on the other side, but again, they are out all day and bored, they also don't like when other dogs get close to the fence, so Ryssa feels the need to bark back at them and I'm trying to stop that from happening. They make a bark alarm thing that you can put on the fence and when the dogs bark it emits a sound to stop them, so I may try one on each side of the yard and hopefully they will work on all the dogs. I like dogs to let me know when someone is about but not stand and bark like a crazy dog.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
> Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
> Junek


Never tired of seeing beautiful pictures from anywhere!


----------



## Railyn

I will never tire of your posting pictures. I love armchair travel. Thanks for taking the time to post them. Have a great day.


----------



## jheiens

I'd dearly love to have you come for dinner, Spider. Wish we could set a date.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning! Lin is in the air heading towards the West coast of Canada. She will be meeting Pat and I later in the month. I am looking forward to it very much. OOps I see she has had a safe trip to Vancouver. They have a very interesting trip planned and I know her pictures will be great.
> 
> We visited with our son yesterday. They leave today for Vancouver island. He is going to check on an apartment for us so keep your fingers crossed. I found it on line yesterday. We will leave around the end of Sept. before the winter sets in here in alberta. Much later than that the roads can be affected by snow. We want to get settled asap and so once he is settled there we will fly out and look at the apartment if he doesn't like this one. I am quite excited now that we know we can go.
> 
> We have made a lot of moves over time we usually get rid of a lot the first time round, and then once we have gone through the house we cut what we haven't thrown out as much as we can then we box it. I have given away half my stash to a group here who knit for Inn from the Cold, the drop in center, and the hospices in the hospital near us. I was so glad to find a group that will use the yarn to good advantage.
> 
> I had better get hack at it. Nice to hear you are in Canada Lin! Shirley


Wonderful news, and so exciting.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright West Coast. At the moment I'm lying in bed with a sleeping Luke...he would only go for a nap if Gran (or Dan as he says) would lie beside him, a good excuse now to get on here....I couldn't possibly get up and do anything, I might disturb him! :roll:
> Julie - What a lovely wee boy, so blonde! And his jumper's nice too.
> Katynora - Many Happy Returns!


Awe, such a sweet picture.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That your story and I guess you will stick by it! It is funny seeing Luke asleep, after seeing his smile for such a lot of the time!
> Yes DGS is very blond- Bronwen's one request when I asked for permission to post the photo, was that I did not name him! he also had wonderful curls.
> Both my Grandchildren- in the daffodils, last spring.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, hugs and support; they mean so much. Jack is still with us. Yesterday afternoon, ICU doc said labs were much improved. They are trying to get him off the sedation now to do some practice breathing on his own and then try to pull the breathing tube. Last night my DDs had us all over for a backyard BBQ. It was so nice to sit outside, watch the kids play and be out of that ICU visitors' waiting lounge.
> 
> The good thing about not being able to be on KP is that by the time you are, some of the issues have been resolved. I'm so glad to learn the children with Ecoli are improving and that the settlement for Sugar Sugar, dd and Serena is a favorable one. Prayers for all that continue to struggle.
> 
> Julie, your grandson and his blue sweater are truly a picture! The color is just right for him.
> 
> Mel, your darling hats and Kaye, your darling dogs both make me smile when I don't seem to doing much of that these days. Started a new dishcloth pattern at the hospital yesterday; that seems to be the extent of what I can tackle.


Wonderful that the labs are improving, hoping and praying that they were able to remove the tube and that things continue to improve.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, I hope so. Pretty much things can stay the same but with an order in place. Criminal offence if breached. I was awake a lot last night. Not surprising.
> I "beeped" going through the scanner thingy! Good grief, so they scanned me with the wand thingy and it was ok. They said it was probablt my jewelery. :shock: Really? Oh well I guess that part was kind of funny.


Good that there is an official order, now hopefully things will be able to settle down for you all.


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> I don't think any of us would have thought that Joy.....especially before you get the squares sorted! :lol: Joking apart, you do so well by Tim and I can fully understand your worry about leaving him.


I laughed out loud at your remark about not before getting the squares sorted, Kate.

In fact, I 'm still laughing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
> Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


The Gansey is gorgeous especially on your grandson, he's a real cutie and the blue is fantastic with his eyes and hair. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

master of none said:


> Another sad happening. Just read where Lauren Bacall died today at the age of 89. She was in many movies, some with
> Humphrey Bogart. African Queen?


Key Largo. Katherine Hepburn was in African Queen.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Me too Julie. But I can be with you all lots by Skype.


 :thumbup: I really like Skype calls- but lately have not logging on because of the problem that it kept telling me I was already on on this computer, and refusing to open.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Last post for a while as we will not be able to get online when we leave here for the Great Bear Lodge! Woke really early, Vancouver time (mid afternoon in UK), but had slept well after an amazing Japanese meal last night and saw the hill tops with mist below them, so tried a photo. The fog has now come right down so it was fortunate it did, can hardly make out the harbour now!
> Today we fly to Port Hardy on Victoria Island, then after a wait, fly by seaplane to the floating Lodge about 50 miles north (on the mainland) which is inaccessible by road. Great adventure! Now must get ready as we need to check out and get to the airport. Have fun everyone, and hope all problems are resolved satisfactorily..... Please forgive if I haven't responded to you, still not caught up, and it will be well into next weeks TP before I have any chance of a catch up.


Very mysterious views!!! What a lovely adventure you're having!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Grandmapaula, your friend and her family are in my prayers. Will you please say a prayer for my friends daughter who is currently undergoing tests for a blood condition which may be related to a possible liver problem? thank you.


All are in my prayers also, for you both. And if everyone can remember my neighbor when going through their prayer lists it would be greatly appreciated. I talked to her husband yesterday and he said that she was in the hospital, that they removed her foot above the ankle. She went to the doctor last month for a sore on her foot that ended up being caused by a blockage, and they also diagnosed her with diabetes which she had not previously had, now do to the diabetes, they had to remove her foot, so much happening so quickly, and such a hard thing to adjust to. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Here is my newest hat. Started it on Sunday and finished tonight.
> 
> Cheeping chick hat by Elaine Fitzpatrick(of Down Cloverlaine)
> 
> I apologize for the poor lighting, something s wrong with the camera. Have to get Greg to look at it.
> 
> Sooooooo cute.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Oh how cute!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> We are having a real treat flying business class ("upper class")) for the international flights because DH found a really good offer from Virgin. He wasn't able to use his accumulated air miles to upgrade from economy as we originally intended, but then found that this deal was available. He often flies this way for business trips, as he did when we went to California but then I flew cattle class on the return while he was up in front, but paid a small fee to get me entry into the lounge. It's certainly worth considering paying the extra for use of the lounge if you have a long wait in Heathrow, London as they really do treat you like royalty, and the food is excellent and free. If you have time and can book it in time once you arrive you can also get hairdos, massages, etc!


I would be having to grab one of the sandwiches, and possibly a lemonade, I do seem to recall being in a lounge somewhere- but could not use any of what they offered- as most of it seemed to be drinks- and I am teetotal.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Ohio KAP attendees* Have send email with good news regarding Fri. night dinner. Please check your emails.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> I do read everyday , just don't always get the chance to respond.


That is good you are keeping up with us all- but it does mean we don't know how you are!


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> All are in my prayers also, for you both. And if everyone can remember my neighbor when going through their prayer lists it would be greatly appreciated. I talked to her husband yesterday and he said that she was in the hospital, that they removed her foot above the ankle. She went to the doctor last month for a sore on her foot that ended up being caused by a blockage, and they also diagnosed her with diabetes which she had not previously had, now do to the diabetes, they had to remove her foot, so much happening so quickly, and such a hard thing to adjust to.
> Hugs


Prayers for your neighbour.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you to Nicho,TNS, and Cashmeregma for all the lovely photos today. All of them are very nice....a virtual vaca!

Also, thank you for the concern/prayers for DH's foot. Just got a call from him. He went to our reg. doctor who was shocked that he had not seen a physician at the ER (just the PA), had NOT been given a tetanus shot, and not given an antibiotic.....DH has now gone by the hospital ER and filed a complaint. Our reg. doctor said that with a wound such as his that should have been standard care. Hospital ER patient care coordinator (or some such title) said this would be investigated and they would call him in a couple of days. Oh our reg. doctor also gave him a tetanus shot. DH says he will not go back to that hospital again but to the other major hospital in town. Fortunately there are 2 large hospitals here. While DH was at doctor's I also asked that he talk to doctor about his weight loss and request a check X-ray. DH has recently lost 30 lbs and he does still smoke (grrr). I know he just went on the long 100+ mile hike but I have been mentioning about his weight loss for quite some time and my concern. Please pray that the X-ray is clear and that his foot continues to heal now that he has proper care.

Goodness, I've written a lot....will hush for awhile now. Continued prayers for all, especially Grandmapaula's friend, Cashmeregma's g-niece, Machriste's Jack, Rookieretiree's DD and her BIL's grand baby, Julie, and anyone else I may have failed to name. Don't mean to exclude any in special need of prayer.


----------



## sassafras123

Off to Loma Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> That picture is gorgeous, Julie. It's lovely to see your wonderful Gansey on your DGS, and he and DD both look pleased. You should be proud of them all, including the sweater!


Bronwen actually said that the cardigan she was wearing that day, and the Guernsey, are the best things I have knitted.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> The Gansey is gorgeous especially on your grandson, he's a real cutie and the blue is fantastic with his eyes and hair. :thumbup:


Thanks, Kaye!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lovely photos and handsome lads--always wonderful to see. 

So happy to hear the recipients are pleased with the sweaters, Julie! 

I've put the project in time out again as I try to sort what to do about not having enough yarn. Meanwhile, I started something else and also need to get things polished up with the other patterns so I can publish.

Heard from my son last night that they are planning to move north where his GF has family--so I should get to see them and GD as they pass through at some point in a few days. 

Not much else happening here at the moment--it's a work day--and I hope to keep up and have a fuller update on knitting soon.

Healing thoughts to all in need, happy trails to all who are traveling, and hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely photos and handsome lads--always wonderful to see.
> 
> So happy to hear the recipients are pleased with the sweaters, Julie!
> 
> I've put the project in time out again as I try to sort what to do about not having enough yarn. Meanwhile, I started something else and also need to get things polished up with the other patterns so I can publish.
> 
> Heard from my son last night that they are planning to move north where his GF has family--so I should get to see them and GD as they pass through at some point in a few days.
> 
> Not much else happening here at the moment--it's a work day--and I hope to keep up and have a fuller update on knitting soon.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need, happy trails to all who are traveling, and hugs & blessings for all.


It is nice to hear that what one has made, has hit the spot!


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Very mysterious views!!! What a lovely adventure you're having!!
> Junek


At the south terminal now and have internet access! (And breakfast) It's quite small and intimate, obviously mainly local traffic, so much less intimidating than the larger ones. I've just snapped the jolly model of a seaplane which is hanging above us; reminds me of our Channel Island Trilander planes which include a yellow one with face painted on its front including eye-lashes, and registration G-JOEY.


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for your neighbour.


Poledra, same from me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> Seriously? Who could get tired of them, she takes fabulously beautiful pictures, keep em coming.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Scary, I know, but so glad that everyone is being seen by medical professionals. It's not unusual that the youngest of the group showed the symptoms first. Hope that they all have the same good reactions to treatment and that all are all better soon. Prayers and hugs coming your way as well as to your sister and the rest of the family.



Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love all the photos from the trips and from June's sister...it is like an armchair travel log. I'm really anxious to put Vancouver and all the surrounding areas on my to see list.


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos from our overnite trip that I wanted to share with you. I will be posting more than the 3 so more to follow.


These are lovely, so glad you did manage your getaway.


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


Oh dear! More urgent prayers being said in the airport now!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> All are in my prayers also, for you both. And if everyone can remember my neighbor when going through their prayer lists it would be greatly appreciated. I talked to her husband yesterday and he said that she was in the hospital, that they removed her foot above the ankle. She went to the doctor last month for a sore on her foot that ended up being caused by a blockage, and they also diagnosed her with diabetes which she had not previously had, now do to the diabetes, they had to remove her foot, so much happening so quickly, and such a hard thing to adjust to.
> Hugs


Yes, so much going on with this group right now. Your poor neighbor to have to lose her foot like that. Prayers they will get her diabetes under control. I was pre-diabetic and no longer, so it can be gotten under control and even full-blown type II diabetes can be helped. Prayers for her as she moves forward but just heartbreaking dealing with this loss.


----------



## Sandy

Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


This is horrible! More prayers on the way!

Prayers for all those asking for them or needing them. I don't always respond to individual needs but still include them even if I don't respond.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Oh dear! More urgent prayers being said in the airport now!


Thank you. You just concentrate now on having a relaxing vacation. Your prayers are so appreciated, but please have a stressless time and an amazing time it will be, I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> This is horrible! More prayers on the way!
> 
> Prayers for all those asking for them or needing them. I don't always respond to individual needs but still include them even if I don't respond.


Thank you Sandy. So appreciate your prayers and those of all. I just hope all the children are healthy and strong and able to survive this onslaught on their bodies.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Scary, I know, but so glad that everyone is being seen by medical professionals. It's not unusual that the youngest of the group showed the symptoms first. Hope that they all have the same good reactions to treatment and that all are all better soon. Prayers and hugs coming your way as well as to your sister and the rest of the family.


Thanks Rookie. Appreciate your prayers. Hadn't thought about that. Now that Moriah was born it is 10 grandchildren so this could be the beginning of a nightmare as they all do things together. Wow, I can't keep track of them all another born since Mariah and that is a boy so 11 all and another on the way so will be 12 total but 3 of the grandchildren are in Toledo, so perhaps they weren't there.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> All are in my prayers also, for you both. And if everyone can remember my neighbor when going through their prayer lists it would be greatly appreciated. I talked to her husband yesterday and he said that she was in the hospital, that they removed her foot above the ankle. She went to the doctor last month for a sore on her foot that ended up being caused by a blockage, and they also diagnosed her with diabetes which she had not previously had, now do to the diabetes, they had to remove her foot, so much happening so quickly, and such a hard thing to adjust to.
> Hugs


i will definitely remember her in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to Nicho,TNS, and Cashmeregma for all the lovely photos today. All of them are very nice....a virtual vaca!
> 
> Also, thank you for the concern/prayers for DH's foot. Just got a call from him. He went to our reg. doctor who was shocked that he had not seen a physician at the ER (just the PA), had NOT been given a tetanus shot, and not given an antibiotic.....DH has now gone by the hospital ER and filed a complaint. Our reg. doctor said that with a wound such as his that should have been standard care. Hospital ER patient care coordinator (or some such title) said this would be investigated and they would call him in a couple of days. Oh our reg. doctor also gave him a tetanus shot. DH says he will not go back to that hospital again but to the other major hospital in town. Fortunately there are 2 large hospitals here. While DH was at doctor's I also asked that he talk to doctor about his weight loss and request a check X-ray. DH has recently lost 30 lbs and he does still smoke (grrr). I know he just went on the long 100+ mile hike but I have been mentioning about his weight loss for quite some time and my concern. Please pray that the X-ray is clear and that his foot continues to heal now that he has proper care.
> 
> Goodness, I've written a lot....will hush for awhile now. Continued prayers for all, especially Grandmapaula's friend, Cashmeregma's g-niece, Machriste's Jack, Rookieretiree's DD and her BIL's grand baby, Julie, and anyone else I may have failed to name. Don't mean to exclude any in special need of prayer.


You have a lot of news. But I've been wondering about Brantley since your earlier email. I pray the x-ray will be clear. And praying that the dr's care will help his foot heal. Sincerely hope the PA who saw him in the ER will be fired or at least given a hard reprimand. But medical practitioners tend to stick together. Just hope this person doesn't cause someone's death because of ignorance or carelessness or both!!
Hugs to you and Brantley,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> At the south terminal now and have internet access! (And breakfast) It's quite small and intimate, obviously mainly local traffic, so much less intimidating than the larger ones. I've just snapped the jolly model of a seaplane which is hanging above us; reminds me of our Channel Island Trilander planes which include a yellow one with face painted on its front including eye-lashes, and registration G-JOEY.


Love the whimsical planes. Sounds like the adventure continues to be wonderful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


I'm so sorry to hear this....will add all of these to my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I also know what it's like to live from hand to mouth and rob Peter to pay Paul each month. But now, even on a limited and fixed income, I have put some in my savings account every month and make sure my credit is spotless NOW. It was not always so.
> I think those rocky years make us appreciate what we have even more!!!
> Junek


Absolutely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen actually said that the cardigan she was wearing that day, and the Guernsey, are the best things I have knitted.


I know that meant a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Katynora....Hope you had a wonderful birthday.

I know this is belated but let's extend your birthday another day and still celebrate. 

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope they all get in to be checked rather than wait for symptoms.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Rookie. Appreciate your prayers. Hadn't thought about that. Now that Moriah was born it is 10 grandchildren so this could be the beginning of a nightmare as they all do things together. Wow, I can't keep track of them all another born since Mariah and that is a boy so 11 all and another on the way so will be 12 total but 3 of the grandchildren are in Toledo, so perhaps they weren't there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
DH's foot looks awful.....called regular doctor and he was stunned ER did not give him an antibiotic after poking around in it. Wanted DH to go to ER again (he was about to close for the day) and DH said no, he wanted to see him. Dr. sent in a prescription and told him to be in the office at 8:30 and if it got any worse to go to ER. Dr. thinks it might be blood poisoning now....DH refuses to go to ER again he is so (*%& at them since we specifically asked about an antibiotic. Please pray he will do fine until our doctor sees him. It really looks awful.
____________________________________

Oh no Gwen. Will have to check your posts and see what has happened. It seems infection is so serious and often the thing they are less worried about. I know precautions are made, but this sounds bad and he already had red streaks and asked about antibiotics. I sure hope he is better now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Dear one, I will keep you in my prayers. Does he do any IV sedation in his office? You could ask if he is certified to do so and has appropriate monitoring equipment.
> Yes, those long white things you saw near SLC are wind turbine blades. Just south of us is a wind farm and I see the turbines turning as I come home. It is fun to stop and watch for a bit.
> Just learned today that my 4 legger, Molly beagle, has diabetes. I have chosen to try and control her with insulin (oral meds do not work on dogs) and she is currently at the vets for him to work with her to see what the adequate control is. All her regular low calorie dog food and treats are given to the next door neighbor. Kindly add this little Molly to your prayers..even though she is "only a dog". My house is very empty without her, and the katy cat is going nuts whining and looking all over for the dog. They are the best of friends and really watch out for each other. Thanks so much.


Our pets have a very special bond with us that goes very, very deep. Especially since they never criticize us but give us love and acceptance, better than most humans. Prayers for your sweet little Molly.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I know that meant a lot.


It did feel good!
Sorry to hear of the health problems for your sisters grandchildren, keeping positive thoughts.
I too am working on controlling the pre-diabetes by adjusting my diet- don't fancy the onset of the condition in full force- hopefully my efforts will work.
BTW I have organised how I can get to see the doctor I like again- bit of a hike to get there- but I really need to have confidence in my GP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Finally found the photo of Julie's grandson in his gansey,. Just amazing. I commented in KP where you posted it in pictures. Never did find it in here, but that's ok as long as you know I saw it and just love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It did feel good!
> Sorry to hear of the health problems for your sisters grandchildren, keeping positive thoughts.
> I too am working on controlling the pre-diabetes by adjusting my diet- don't fancy the onset of the condition in full force- hopefully my efforts will work.
> BTW I have organised how I can get to see the doctor I like again- bit of a hike to get there- but I really need to have confidence in my GP.


So glad to hear that Julie about getting to see the doctor you like..

I know you are so faithful with your prayers, positive thoughts and all the ways that you support. Thank you,


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> I must admit that last evening, I had to remove 4 squares attached on Monday because they were 90 degrees out of kilter--right squares, wrong side of project. They are almost all correctly attached now.
> 
> Got a ground turkey meatloaf in the slow cooker and a fresh blueberry pie in the oven for tonight's dinner. I'll make the broccoli-cauliflower salad after we return from our attorney's office. Need to sign and have witnessed the rest of the legal papers to establish the Special Needs trust for Tim, and then every thing should be all in line for his care when we are gone.
> 
> Without intending to sound morbid, somedays I feel like asking God the take Tim and me together--for his sake. Of course his mom would have a double grief; but it might be easier for Tim. (But you didn't hear any of that from me, folks.)
> 
> Don is home and we need to get ready to leave shortly. Hope you all are having a good day/evening/night.
> 
> Much love,
> 
> Ohio Joy


Being a caretaker is something one can't understand unless they have done it and when you love the person you care for you worry what will happen if something happens to you. Know you feel your daughter can't do it and can't afford help. I pray God keeps you healthy and able to keep doing all you are doing but I suppose the time may come when you need help. I suppose this is a part of society that is sadly lacking. I hope there is something in place in your area, but it doesn't sound like it. Big Hugs Joy along with love and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad to hear that Julie about getting to see the doctor you like..
> 
> I know you are so faithful with your prayers, positive thoughts and all the ways that you support. Thank you,


I do try! There may have been a bit of a breakthrough occurring it is just possible Lupe is re-thinking her attitude to me. She has posted to facebook a recent photo of Fale. It has been another really cold winter for Sydney. My darling, below:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...I forgot to say that it is great that you are working at controlling things with the pre-diabetes. I found out starches work as sugar too, but you probably already know this. My favorite is Italian pasta. Sometimes I even make my pasta with spiraling vegetables, but admit that the quinoa or brown rice pasta are my favorites. Love regular pasta, but those 2 are a little easier on the system and quite similar to regular pasta. Don't know if they are even available where you are but spiraling vegetables like zucchini works quite well. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try! There may have been a bit of a breakthrough occurring it is just possible Lupe is re-thinking her attitude to me. She has posted to facebook a recent photo of Fale. It has been another really cold winter for Sydney. My darling, below:


OH MY GOODNESS!!!! 
I pray this is really true.

Such a nice photo and beautiful smile. I imagine it had quite a physical impact when you saw that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Being a caretaker is something one can't understand unless they have done it and when you love the person you care for you worry what will happen if something happens to you. Know you feel your daughter can't do it and can't afford help. I pray God keeps you healthy and able to keep doing all you are doing but I suppose the time may come when you need help. I suppose this is a part of society that is sadly lacking. I hope there is something in place in your area, but it doesn't sound like it. Big Hugs Joy along with love and prayers.


And when a young person with Tim's challenges is involved, an extra anxiety. It has been a big part of what my brother and sister -in-law have had to ease their Paul towards. In late teens he wanted always to live with Mum and Dad, but he has held his orderly job now for several years- there was a recent crisis (at home ) but they seem to have resolved matters. Paul at least can walk easily.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Going to try and get a nap now. Apparently I need to go find a new stove as the old one can't be repaired. They are replacing it since we had the extended warranty. This warranty sure paid for itself many times over. Don't think I want the same stove though.

Rookie, can you tell me more about the one you got. PM me if you want or post. Thank you.

Anybody else extremely thrilled with their stove. I don't have gas and imagine it is pretty expensive to have it put in. There is gas coming into the house for the furnace, just not up to where the stove is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And when a young person with Tim's challenges is involved, an extra anxiety. It has been a big part of what my brother and sister -in-law have had to ease their Paul towards. In late teens he wanted always to live with Mum and Dad, but he has held his orderly job now for several years- there was a recent crisis (at home ) but they seem to have resolved matters. Paul at least can walk easily.


Glad the crisis is resolved. 
I know in my family mom was worried about my brother and he even can walk ok, however, he went to school with children that couldn't even hold their heads up. Later my brother got a job working with these people and he would do everything for them, feeding, wiping, toilet help, etc. This was a place after he graduated where he got a job and people could bring their relatives in this condition for the day so they could have some time for themselves. I don't know how people do it without some help and of course with the worries that Joy expressed. You want them to be loved and cared for with kindness and a real worry that this won't be the case.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my gosh! Will continue the prayers. Any clue how they contracted it? Possible contaminated food from a grocery store?


Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...I forgot to say that it is great that you are working at controlling things with the pre-diabetes. I found out starches work as sugar too, but you probably already know this. My favorite is Italian pasta. Sometimes I even make my pasta with spiraling vegetables, but admit that the quinoa or brown rice pasta are my favorites. Love regular pasta, but those 2 are a little easier on the system and quite similar to regular pasta. Don't know if they are even available where you are but spiraling vegetables like zucchini works quite well. Big Hugs.


I feel my home made Pasta, with egg is fairly healthy. Most of what we eat gets broken down to Glucose- so yes Carbohydrates have to be controlled- I buy Basmati rice, which I am assured has a better GI rating for instance- presently I am relying on frozen broccoli and spinach. Need to replace my large pots ( sadly sold them when I thought I was moving to Australia) needing a nap- nearly falling asleep as I type!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture of Fale....still wouldn't trust Lupe as far as I could throw her though....just saying.


Lurker 2 said:


> I do try! There may have been a bit of a breakthrough occurring it is just possible Lupe is re-thinking her attitude to me. She has posted to facebook a recent photo of Fale. It has been another really cold winter for Sydney. My darling, below:


----------



## nittergma

That's cute, I didn't know if it was a typo or not. Now I'll know!

Kathy, So good to hear from you! You've been busy! I still think that would be an awesome job but I could never go long days without sleep, I'd burn out in no time.


Lurker 2 said:


> Well- it happened so often on Gwennie's old computer- She now has an apple- which I covet- and as my computer is now doing it to me this is my new term j[ulie]Lur[ker 2]gwennie.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


I am so sorry. What a worry. Prayers for all.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> At the south terminal now and have internet access! (And breakfast) It's quite small and intimate, obviously mainly local traffic, so much less intimidating than the larger ones. I've just snapped the jolly model of a seaplane which is hanging above us; reminds me of our Channel Island Trilander planes which include a yellow one with face painted on its front including eye-lashes, and registration G-JOEY.


Great Fun photos :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

I am so happy to see Fale's smiling face. I am praying that Lupe is re considering.

Prayers for all in need. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's exactly where I was...wanted a gas cooktop and electric oven, but it would cost too much to have the gas line extended into the kitchen so I ended up with electric for both cooktop and oven. I have a 'slide-in" so was a little hampered by the width of the space. I love the one we purchased. I'll send you a PM with all the information. I did look at several Bosch brand ones also and fell in love with them, but they are just too new to the market for there to be any data on them---came out 8/1. There may be more information now; I'll check and see.



Cashmeregma said:


> Going to try and get a nap now. Apparently I need to go find a new stove as the old one can't be repaired. They are replacing it since we had the extended warranty. This warranty sure paid for itself many times over. Don't think I want the same stove though.
> 
> Rookie, can you tell me more about the one you got. PM me if you want or post. Thank you.
> 
> Anybody else extremely thrilled with their stove. I don't have gas and imagine it is pretty expensive to have it put in. There is gas coming into the house for the furnace, just not up to where the stove is.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try! There may have been a bit of a breakthrough occurring it is just possible Lupe is re-thinking her attitude to me. She has posted to facebook a recent photo of Fale. It has been another really cold winter for Sydney. My darling, below:


I sure pray this is the case. How wonderful that you got to see this picture of your beloved Fale!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try! There may have been a bit of a breakthrough occurring it is just possible Lupe is re-thinking her attitude to me. She has posted to facebook a recent photo of Fale. It has been another really cold winter for Sydney. My darling, below:


That photo warmed my heart and I pray the thaw continues


----------



## Sandy

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try! There may have been a bit of a breakthrough occurring it is just possible Lupe is re-thinking her attitude to me. She has posted to facebook a recent photo of Fale. It has been another really cold winter for Sydney. My darling, below:


I sure hope for your's and 
Fale's sake that Lupe is re-thinking, she needs to. Nice photo.


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of Fale....still wouldn't trust Lupe as far as I could throw her though....just saying.


I agree with both of these statements. Be careful, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of Fale....still wouldn't trust Lupe as far as I could throw her though....just saying.


I certainly won't rush into being on my own with them- fortunately Joy knows I am relying on her to be my witness. But maybe I will be able to have a bit of time with him- if she is not making the demands she was, back in April. The move seems to have been a direct result of my visit yesterday with Lamatia niece by marriage- the one who had the stroke about 5 weeks back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my gosh! Will continue the prayers. Any clue how they contracted it? Possible contaminated food from a grocery store?


A petting zoo.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry. What a worry. Prayers for all.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to see Fale's smiling face. I am praying that Lupe is re considering.
> 
> Prayers for all in need.
> Hugs to all.


All the photos that have been posted, he seems happy and relaxed. Still brings tears to my eyes- I do so hope I manage to get some time with him. As Gwen says- I don't think it would be wise to let my guard down, though.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I sure pray this is the case. How wonderful that you got to see this picture of your beloved Fale!
> Junek


I do love him June, he has been so kind to me over the years, although with the illness he was becoming very demanding- and now with my hip problems, I am not sure if I could look after him.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad the crisis is resolved.
> I know in my family mom was worried about my brother and he even can walk ok, however, he went to school with children that couldn't even hold their heads up. Later my brother got a job working with these people and he would do everything for them, feeding, wiping, toilet help, etc. This was a place after he graduated where he got a job and people could bring their relatives in this condition for the day so they could have some time for themselves. I don't know how people do it without some help and of course with the worries that Joy expressed. You want them to be loved and cared for with kindness and a real worry that this won't be the case.


I gather it was quite high drama at times! Quality care is so important. How fortunate that was for your brother.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> That's cute, I didn't know if it was a typo or not. Now I'll know!
> 
> Kathy, So good to hear from you! You've been busy! I still think that would be an awesome job but I could never go long days without sleep, I'd burn out in no time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> That photo warmed my heart and I pray the thaw continues


I feel his gentle nature shows- brings me to tears seeing him- it has been such a long time that communication was denied. Thank you for your prayers, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> I sure hope for your's and
> Fale's sake that Lupe is re-thinking, she needs to. Nice photo.


Oh I agree, Sandy- important not to let down my guard. I think I will print up the photo.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I agree with both of these statements. Be careful, Julie.


I will try!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Wow, Julie, a lovely compliment from your daughter and a picture of Fale!!! I'm very happy for you. Hugs, Paula


----------



## flyty1n

jknappva said:


> I completely understand. Years ago, my sister's cat had diabetes and she did insulin injections twice a day and her fur-baby lived for several years.
> Junek


Thank you for those words of encouragement. Stopped to see her today and she has dropped her bl. glucose from 500 last night to 200 now, still way too high, but coming down. I don't know which of us was the happier to see the other. She is looking much better.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, Julie, a lovely compliment from your daughter and a picture of Fale!!! I'm very happy for you. Hugs, Paula


Thanks so much!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for those words of encouragement. Stopped to see her today and she has dropped her bl. glucose from 500 last night to 200 now, still way to high, but coming down. I don't know which of us was the happier to see the other. She is looking much better.


I am glad Molly's reading is approaching acceptable, I am sure she does miss you!


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad Molly's reading is approaching acceptable, I am sure she does miss you!


I am so happy to see Fale's picture and that he is smiling. But, like others, while I hope that Lupe is softening in her attitudes towards you, I would keep a healthy mountain of skeptiscism and be ever watchful and on guard around her.
Thanks for the Molly prayers..they are appreciated.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
> Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
> Junek


theclouds especially in the top one are lovely. We sure don't get tired of them. Even though I don't always comment I do love them.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to Nicho,TNS, and Cashmeregma for all the lovely photos today. All of them are very nice....a virtual vaca!
> 
> Also, thank you for the concern/prayers for DH's foot. Just got a call from him. He went to our reg. doctor who was shocked that he had not seen a physician at the ER (just the PA), had NOT been given a tetanus shot, and not given an antibiotic.....DH has now gone by the hospital ER and filed a complaint. Our reg. doctor said that with a wound such as his that should have been standard care. Hospital ER patient care coordinator (or some such title) said this would be investigated and they would call him in a couple of days. Oh our reg. doctor also gave him a tetanus shot. DH says he will not go back to that hospital again but to the other major hospital in town. Fortunately there are 2 large hospitals here. While DH was at doctor's I also asked that he talk to doctor about his weight loss and request a check X-ray. DH has recently lost 30 lbs and he does still smoke (grrr). I know he just went on the long 100+ mile hike but I have been mentioning about his weight loss for quite some time and my concern. Please pray that the X-ray is clear and that his foot continues to heal now that he has proper care.
> 
> Goodness, I've written a lot....will hush for awhile now. Continued prayers for all, especially Grandmapaula's friend, Cashmeregma's g-niece, Machriste's Jack, Rookieretiree's DD and her BIL's grand baby, Julie, and anyone else I may have failed to name. Don't mean to exclude any in special need of prayer.


I suggest a blood sugar check as well-mind you it is a bit late for this visit as it finished!


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, Julie, I am happy to see Fale and his smile. I do hope with all my heart that this does signal a change (though of course I agree with the others about being cautious, as I know you will).

Daralene, sending good thoughts for all the wee ones.

Gwen, hoping your DH has some news/help by now with his foot.

I'm a bit overwhelmed today with the news...just can't get my head around some of this stuff. 

I'm also very hungry so I am going to start supper a little early and then plan to knit some. That may help me relax.

Good thoughts for all.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Going to try and get a nap now. Apparently I need to go find a new stove as the old one can't be repaired. They are replacing it since we had the extended warranty. This warranty sure paid for itself many times over. Don't think I want the same stove though.
> 
> Rookie, can you tell me more about the one you got. PM me if you want or post. Thank you.
> 
> Anybody else extremely thrilled with their stove. I don't have gas and imagine it is pretty expensive to have it put in. There is gas coming into the house for the furnace, just not up to where the stove is.


Looks like we might need a new washing machine. But not covered under warranty.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try! There may have been a bit of a breakthrough occurring it is just possible Lupe is re-thinking her attitude to me. She has posted to facebook a recent photo of Fale. It has been another really cold winter for Sydney. My darling, below:


It's a lovely shot of him. We can hope she is changing her attitude.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I'm also very hungry so I am going to start supper a little early and then plan to knit some. That may help me relax.
> 
> Good thoughts for all.


And I'm off to have breakfast


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for those words of encouragement. Stopped to see her today and she has dropped her bl. glucose from 500 last night to 200 now, still way too high, but coming down. I don't know which of us was the happier to see the other. She is looking much better.


And I will offer prayers for her continued improvement. Our fur-babies are as loved as our children.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> theclouds especially in the top one are lovely. We sure don't get tired of them. Even though I don't always comment I do love them.


I'm glad everyone is still enjoying them. 
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I'm glad everyone is still enjoying them.
> Junek


I love all the photos, esp landscapes, critters, flowers, swans, just anything. Please don't let your sis stop! Hers are esp nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I am so happy to see Fale's picture and that he is smiling. But, like others, while I hope that Lupe is softening in her attitudes towards you, I would keep a healthy mountain of skeptiscism and be ever watchful and on guard around her.
> Thanks for the Molly prayers..they are appreciated.


All the photos that she posted, he looks relaxed and happy- but scepticism is I think wisdom in this case. The old story of once bitten, twice shy. I just thank my lucky stars it did not all unfold AFTER I had gone to Australia, having burnt my boats. 
I think Ringo must have buried his new bone- it was carefully brought into the house by him, after he had worked at the marrow, but can't see it anywhere!
My knitting buddy Audrey may come round later- she has had pleurisy but is a lot better now- like me she has a taxi card. We have similar tastes in music which is nice!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> theclouds especially in the top one are lovely. We sure don't get tired of them. Even though I don't always comment I do love them.


I am in the same boat.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Julie, I am happy to see Fale and his smile. I do hope with all my heart that this does signal a change (though of course I agree with the others about being cautious, as I know you will).
> 
> Daralene, sending good thoughts for all the wee ones.
> 
> Gwen, hoping your DH has some news/help by now with his foot.
> 
> I'm a bit overwhelmed today with the news...just can't get my head around some of this stuff.
> 
> I'm also very hungry so I am going to start supper a little early and then plan to knit some. That may help me relax.
> 
> Good thoughts for all.


I have been feeling so weepy after seeing the photo I posted- I gave away the idea of trying to concentrate on the pattern I am doing- not that moss stitch is hard, but it is hard to read the decreases and increases- and I have quite a way to go on the sleeve-besides I am feeling the cold today- it is not major- just that I am feeling chilled.
Ringo's knuckle bone has been chewed to two tiny remnants- he has loved it!
Hope you do get to the knitting, how is your thumb?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> It's a lovely shot of him. We can hope she is changing her attitude.


It is nice to see that she has bought him a good warm looking scarf. She is a great bargain hunter. I don't have that instinct- I prefer to go for quality, rather than cheap. Had I been living with her, I could see it becoming a real issue between us. They are talking of buying a 5 bedroom house- which could work well- giving him the stability he needs.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm glad everyone is still enjoying them.
> Junek


I certainly am June- hope you have not mis-interpreted my silence.


----------



## nittergma

Oh Julie, what a wonderful picture of Fale! You certainly must treasure it I'm sure.


Lurker 2 said:


> I do try! There may have been a bit of a breakthrough occurring it is just possible Lupe is re-thinking her attitude to me. She has posted to facebook a recent photo of Fale. It has been another really cold winter for Sydney. My darling, below:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been feeling so weepy after seeing the photo I posted- I gave away the idea of trying to concentrate on the pattern I am doing- not that moss stitch is hard, but it is hard to read the decreases and increases- and I have quite a way to go on the sleeve-besides I am feeling the cold today- it is not major- just that I am feeling chilled.
> Ringo's knuckle bone has been chewed to two tiny remnants- he has loved it!
> Hope you do get to the knitting, how is your thumb?


I can imagine--I know how much you miss him. Not being able to concentrate on a pattern is understandable. The thumb is still a bit 'wonky' but better. I am working up my doodling from yesterday!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Oh Julie, what a wonderful picture of Fale! You certainly must treasure it I'm sure.


I saw it for the first time last night- I am meaning to print it out- then I must keep it out of the sunlight, because the printer inks are not light stable.- it is such a relief to see how happy he looks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I can imagine--I know how much you miss him. Not being able to concentrate on a pattern is understandable. The thumb is still a bit 'wonky' but better. I am working up my doodling from yesterday!


Doodling for a new design?


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Doodling for a new design?


Indeed--I want to do a shawl (something in just one size for a change!), plus I have a lot of thinner yarns I need to use up.


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> Being a caretaker is something one can't understand unless they have done it and when you love the person you care for you worry what will happen if something happens to you. Know you feel your daughter can't do it and can't afford help. I pray God keeps you healthy and able to keep doing all you are doing but I suppose the time may come when you need help. I suppose this is a part of society that is sadly lacking. I hope there is something in place in your area, but it doesn't sound like it. Big Hugs Joy along with love and prayers.


Actually there is much assistance for special needs children and adults in this area. Our need for Tim is total assistance for daily living arrangements--meals, laundry, personal care (even getting toothpaste onto the brush), bill paying, grocery shopping, as well as transportation to any activity or church/worship service, or medical attention. For all of the joy he brings, there is little he can do for himself because of the autism and the CP, together.

Since we share a special bond and interconnection through daily activities, that turmoil caused by my passing will likely bring him so much anxiety that he may be at a loss as to just getting through his day.

That is what I wish were possible to protect him from. But since I cannot control we must take each day as it comes and do the best that we can do in the time allowed us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie - great photo of Fale. I hope that things are more cordial toward you with Lupe and family...but I'm with everyone else about caution needed.

Prayers continuing to go out to everyone in need...seems like there's been an overload of health issues with our families and friends. I'm sure that the prayers are being heard and answers are coming.

Love the photos from the trips. I'm so glad to be able to enjoy those places vicariously through my friends...I just hope I didn't bother any of you by being the fly on the wall.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/twigg-stitch-vicki-twigg/1118847842?ean=9781596688223

I'm very intrigued by this stitch---and it's been developed by a lady here in the Chicago area. Anyone interested in learning this with me?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my; even more children may be infected then. How horrible not just for your sister's grandchildren but any that have been there! I hope it gets notified/reported.


Cashmeregma said:


> A petting zoo.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad she is getting better. Like someone posted earlier our fur babies are not just dogs.....not only do I have 5 dogs but also 5 cats.


flyty1n said:


> Thank you for those words of encouragement. Stopped to see her today and she has dropped her bl. glucose from 500 last night to 200 now, still way too high, but coming down. I don't know which of us was the happier to see the other. She is looking much better.


----------



## marlark

I am amazed that any nurse would put a drain in an infected foot and not prescribe antibiotics or refer it to a physician. I find this appalling, Gwen. and a tetanus shot in such an incidence is imperative unless he had had one in the last 5-10 yrs. This period has been moved back and forth of late, but I would have done both. I worked in the ER for13 years out of 30 and such would only be self-protective if nothing else. I respected my license more than that. I wonder is she has ever seen a case of tetanus, it is uncommon, but not something that is to be ignored as it nearly always fatal. I'm sure the current treatment will cover this situation as most adults are well protected against tetanus due to previous innoculations; however I once saw a man who came in with a case of paralysis of the neck preceded by a wry neck which several physicians had seen and missed as tetanus. It is truly dreadful and therefore important to maintain the normal preincident inoculations at least every 10 years. For the most part
wounds of the feet should be treated aggressively as the feet natually have poor circulation, particularly in advanced age. I am truly appalled at this treatment. It only goes to show that if you have not been treated well
in your estimation. Demand the proper treatment or another professional estimation immediately as so many things canget out of hand. Marlark


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/twigg-stitch-vicki-twigg/1118847842?ean=9781596688223
> 
> I'm very intrigued by this stitch---and it's been developed by a lady here in the Chicago area. Anyone interested in learning this with me?


That is so neat. I would love to see that worked up.


----------



## jheiens

Julie, I don't mean to sound unkind or that I'm assuming Fale's decline is much farther along than it may be, but I am wondering if caring for him--every day, all day--may not have become more than she anticipated. 

Perhaps she may be considering sending him back to your care, with limits on your access to his funds, if that is possible.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Darowil; he can always go back and get that done.I had not thought of that might be an issue. I know he loses weight during the summer working out in the heat but he has lost considerable more than he normally does and it has been a concern of mine for several months, not just this summer here.


darowil said:


> I suggest a blood sugar check as well-mind you it is a bit late for this visit as it finished!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Julie, I don't mean to sound unkind or that I'm assuming Fale's decline is much farther along than it may be, but I am wondering if caring for him--every day, all day--may not have become more than she anticipated.
> 
> Perhaps she may be considering sending him back to your care, with limits on your access to his funds, if that is possible.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, I would totally agree-- and, as you have said, you are not able to care for him now. It is a lovely pix, what a nice-looking man. Just do be very careful, Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for those words of encouragement. Stopped to see her today and she has dropped her bl. glucose from 500 last night to 200 now, still way too high, but coming down. I don't know which of us was the happier to see the other. She is looking much better.


So glad the glucose count is headed in the right direction and that she is looking much better. :thumbup: Continued healing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva wrote:
Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
Junek
____________________________

Oh no, please don't stop. I find them inspiring and they make me want to get out and take photos. She is a wonderful photographer and I also really enjoy sharing her life near the water with the swans and the business with the cat and of course, the horses and the beach. Thank you for sharing them. Oh yes, and thank you to her for sharing them with us. She has such a wonderful eye for seeing things and catching them at the right moment.


----------



## Spider

jknappva said:


> Sorry, the request line is closed!!LOL! But if you want to request them after Christmas, I'd definitely make some for you but need an idea of foot size and requested color. And I am serious!!
> Junek


You are way to nice, do you make a lot of your Christmas gifts?? I have finished a baby snug sack and little matching hat for a grandma at work. Now I am starting another set for my boss at the antique store to give to a new grandma. The sock thing I just can't figure out. And to get two to match would be so funny, and to get them to stay up I don't understand how that works.
Someday may take you up on that offer, I would love to see a pair.
On the dentist front, went today and it was fine, but do have to have to teeth pulled. So waiting to hear back from the dental surgeon on that.
Worked all day and now just relaxing and knitting. Will try and read backwards and see what I missed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
Thank you to Nicho,TNS, and Cashmeregma for all the lovely photos today. All of them are very nice....a virtual vaca!

Also, thank you for the concern/prayers for DH's foot. Just got a call from him. He went to our reg. doctor who was shocked that he had not seen a physician at the ER (just the PA), had NOT been given a tetanus shot, and not given an antibiotic.....DH has now gone by the hospital ER and filed a complaint. Our reg. doctor said that with a wound such as his that should have been standard care. Hospital ER patient care coordinator (or some such title) said this would be investigated and they would call him in a couple of days. Oh our reg. doctor also gave him a tetanus shot. DH says he will not go back to that hospital again but to the other major hospital in town. Fortunately there are 2 large hospitals here. While DH was at doctor's I also asked that he talk to doctor about his weight loss and request a check X-ray. DH has recently lost 30 lbs and he does still smoke (grrr). I know he just went on the long 100+ mile hike but I have been mentioning about his weight loss for quite some time and my concern. Please pray that the X-ray is clear and that his foot continues to heal now that he has proper care.

Goodness, I've written a lot....will hush for awhile now. Continued prayers for all, especially Grandmapaula's friend, Cashmeregma's g-niece, Machriste's Jack, Rookieretiree's DD and her BIL's grand baby, Julie, and anyone else I may have failed to name. Don't mean to exclude any in special need of prayer.


darowil said:


> I suggest a blood sugar check as well-mind you it is a bit late for this visit as it finished!


__________________________________________
So glad to find this and know your DH got the proper care finally. Darowil's suggestion is a very good one too. Prayers that the tests when done, come back good. He is lucky to have you concerned about him. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Julie, I am happy to see Fale and his smile. I do hope with all my heart that this does signal a change (though of course I agree with the others about being cautious, as I know you will).
> 
> Daralene, sending good thoughts for all the wee ones.
> 
> Gwen, hoping your DH has some news/help by now with his foot.
> 
> I'm a bit overwhelmed today with the news...just can't get my head around some of this stuff.
> 
> I'm also very hungry so I am going to start supper a little early and then plan to knit some. That may help me relax.
> 
> Good thoughts for all.


I know what you mean Sorlenna. It sure is eye-opening that there is so much need and we are just a small community with a small window into all the needs in the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Looks like we might need a new washing machine. But not covered under warranty.


Oh dear. I do hope it gave you a lot of years of service before it broke down. Nowadays you buy something and sometimes it doesn't even work on delivery. Hope you can find a good one that will last.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> All the photos that she posted, he looks relaxed and happy- but scepticism is I think wisdom in this case. The old story of once bitten, twice shy. I just thank my lucky stars it did not all unfold AFTER I had gone to Australia, having burnt my boats.
> I think Ringo must have buried his new bone- it was carefully brought into the house by him, after he had worked at the marrow, but can't see it anywhere!
> My knitting buddy Audrey may come round later- she has had pleurisy but is a lot better now- like me she has a taxi card. We have similar tastes in music which is nice!


So glad to hear your knitting buddy may come around. That will be so nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nice to see that she has bought him a good warm looking scarf. She is a great bargain hunter. I don't have that instinct- I prefer to go for quality, rather than cheap. Had I been living with her, I could see it becoming a real issue between us. They are talking of buying a 5 bedroom house- which could work well- giving him the stability he needs.


And how is the relative doing that had the recent stroke?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw it for the first time last night- I am meaning to print it out- then I must keep it out of the sunlight, because the printer inks are not light stable.- it is such a relief to see how happy he looks.


Do you have photo paper for the printer? It might last a little longer on that and is so much nicer than the regular paper. I didn't think it would make much difference but it really does.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, appalling says it all.....I must say even the ER doctor was very slack....never looked at his foot (which was bandaged by the time he appeared) and just said "you'll be fine." Fortunately, DH does keep up to date on his tetanus inoculations but did get another today from our family doctor. Also, they took the drain out.

I guess any profession can have members that are less than par; example the school teacher who treats her students cruelly, the accountant that is dishonest...As the consumer/patient we just have to always be alert and advocate for ourselves when needed. I am thankful that being a former EMT/paramedic that DH had no problem with seeking another opinion. I was also advised to let our insurance benefits department know of the inadequate care which I did today.


marlark said:


> I am amazed that any nurse would put a drain in an infected foot and not prescribe antibiotics or refer it to a physician. I find this appalling, Gwen. and a tetanus shot in such an incidence is imperative unless he had had one in the last 5-10 yrs. This period has been moved back and forth of late, but I would have done both. I worked in the ER for13 years out of 30 and such would only be self-protective if nothing else. I respected my license more than that. I wonder is she has ever seen a case of tetanus, it is uncommon, but not something that is to be ignored as it nearly always fatal. I'm sure the current treatment will cover this situation as most adults are well protected against tetanus due to previous innoculations; however I once saw a man who came in with a case of paralysis of the neck preceded by a wry neck which several physicians had seen and missed as tetanus. It is truly dreadful and therefore important to maintain the normal preincident inoculations at least every 10 years. For the most part
> wounds of the feet should be treated aggressively as the feet natually have poor circulation, particularly in advanced age. I am truly appalled at this treatment. It only goes to show that if you have not been treated well
> in your estimation. Demand the proper treatment or another professional estimation immediately as so many things canget out of hand. Marlark


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Actually there is much assistance for special needs children and adults in this area. Our need for Tim is total assistance for daily living arrangements--meals, laundry, personal care (even getting toothpaste onto the brush), bill paying, grocery shopping, as well as transportation to any activity or church/worship service, or medical attention. For all of the joy he brings, there is little he can do for himself because of the autism and the CP, together.
> 
> Since we share a special bond and interconnection through daily activities, that turmoil caused by my passing will likely bring him so much anxiety that he may be at a loss as to just getting through his day.
> 
> That is what I wish were possible to protect him from. But since I cannot control we must take each day as it comes and do the best that we can do in the time allowed us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I see, there is that too and I hadn't thought about that. Each case is so different, but in addition to the physical, the autism adds that extra difficulty in change. What a special bond you must have with him. May God give you a very long life. You certainly are needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/twigg-stitch-vicki-twigg/1118847842?ean=9781596688223
> 
> I'm very intrigued by this stitch---and it's been developed by a lady here in the Chicago area. Anyone interested in learning this with me?


Are you teaching it? It really is lovely. If I can knit by then, yes, I would like to learn it. I'm not supposed to knit for a while after my treatments till more healing has taken place, but I am seeing quite a difference already.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my; even more children may be infected then.  How horrible not just for your sister's grandchildren but any that have been there! I hope it gets notified/reported.


I hope so too. Communication is rather minimal since we have such a huge family but I imagine the hospital had to report it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

RookieRetiree....the twig stitch is interesting but I have several classes currently that I haven't completed....LOL. How about you learn it and teach it to all us at a future KAP!!! You know, the nicest thing about the online classes is that you can watch them anytime and repeatedly. Like I said, I have several lined up that I've purchased but just haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Since a few people wondered what a CSA (Community Shared Agriculture) was, I asked the lady who runs ours along with her husband, if she would like to say how it benefits them. This is her answer:

"CSA benefits farmers for a few reasons. It helps to educate the public on the fact that fresh produce actually have seasons (many people who shop at local grocery stores that ship produce in from everywhere so they think that all produce is available all the time). CSAs also encourage the local community to support the local farmer and become a part of what he is doing because they can see how much better fresh produce tastes and how much more nutritious and healthy naturally grown produce is than shipped-in produce. Also, because CSA members pay ahead of time, the farmer has funds in the spring, before the crops are ready, that he can invest in his farm at a point where funds would have been at their lowest point.

Let me know if you have any more questions!

-Courtney"


----------



## marlark

Julie: I am ecstatic that you have at last had some news of Fale and such a nice picture. I have some photo paper and would gladly send it to you if you pm me your address. I'm
not sure that it would go through the mail well internationally. Perhaps you could ask. Let me know. I have not tried to use my printer for real photographs but it came with photo paper. I,too, would be suspicious of her motives with regard to her previous attitude. I am delighted for you and quite understand how difficult it would be for you to care for him, but he may have become
a burden to her. This does not show on the print. He looks quite happy. I wish she would at least let you speak on the phone or when you visit.
Gwennie: Please please keep us apprised of how your husband is progressing as this is so upsetting.
To those posting such lovely photos: It is allowing those of us who cannot travel to enjoy sights we would not be able to see and sort of enjoy a vacation from out living rooms. Please post any photos of nature or family or whatever you can with us as we all seem almost like family.
Prayers for the sick children, for husbands who are ill and those undergoing trial of medical or emotional misfortune.
Our concern for you and your families.
The projects all are lovely. Joy: I understand your concerns for Tim and others who will someday lose their care
givers. Our system is lousy. It is wonderful that you have cared for him so lovingly and I'm sure that he appreciates you loving attention and encouragement and benefit from
it after you are no longer able. Let us hope that someone
will care lovingly for him and be as responsive to his 
needs as you have been. Perpetual care, especially loving
care makes a big difference when it comes to getting maximum
development. 
Sending best wishes and prayer s that all will improve and remain well. Marlark.


----------



## Spider

Marlark, you said it all so wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear that the treatments are having a positive effect. It will be awhile before I try this, but I'm really ingrigued...#1: that there is still something new in knitting (like the sweet potato heel, fish lips heel, knitted Kitchener, etc.) and #2: that it's someone in the Chicagoland area and I might get a chance to go to the store to learn the stitch from the inventor.

I'm also intrigued by the crocheted mandalas and the whole idea about using mandalas in the meditation. Anyone been doing this?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&craft=knitting%7Ccrochet&photo=yes&availability=free&sort=best&query=mandala



Cashmeregma said:


> Are you teaching it? It really is lovely. If I can knit by then, yes, I would like to learn it. I'm not supposed to knit for a while after my treatments till more healing has taken place, but I am seeing quite a difference already.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our son works in a very rural area of WI and he works for a very large company with over 6,000 employees at the Madison campus. The company contracts with many of the local farmers and has a coop situation where the employees can sign up for 1/2 baskets or full baskets for the harvest times and they get whatever comes in the basket that week. They love it because they've learned to cook things like chard and eggplant which they wouldn't have otherwise tried. It really is a great way to eat healthy - locally and organic and give back to the farmers in the area.

I envy them the access to very fresh produce and eggs, meat, flowers, etc. Our farmers' market is great, but many of the foods are grown in Michigan and Indiana as well as Illinois and Wisconsin...not always sure that when they say it's organic, that it really is---there's no certification of that needed for the market.



Cashmeregma said:


> Since a few people wondered what a CSA (Community Shared Agriculture) was, I asked the lady who runs ours along with her husband, if she would like to say how it benefits them. This is her answer:
> 
> "CSA benefits farmers for a few reasons. It helps to educate the public on the fact that fresh produce actually have seasons (many people who shop at local grocery stores that ship produce in from everywhere so they think that all produce is available all the time). CSAs also encourage the local community to support the local farmer and become a part of what he is doing because they can see how much better fresh produce tastes and how much more nutritious and healthy naturally grown produce is than shipped-in produce. Also, because CSA members pay ahead of time, the farmer has funds in the spring, before the crops are ready, that he can invest in his farm at a point where funds would have been at their lowest point.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions!
> 
> -Courtney"


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed--I want to do a shawl (something in just one size for a change!), plus I have a lot of thinner yarns I need to use up.


Looking forward to seeing it when it reaches a point you can share!


----------



## jheiens

You do know what they call the guys who graduate at the bottom of their class in med school, don't you?

That's right; he's still called Doctor!!

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, appalling says it all.....I must say even the ER doctor was very slack....never looked at his foot (which was bandaged by the time he appeared) and just said "you'll be fine." Fortunately, DH does keep up to date on his tetanus inoculations but did get another today from our family doctor. Also, they took the drain out.
> 
> I guess any profession can have members that are less than par; example the school teacher who treats her students cruelly, the accountant that is dishonest...As the consumer/patient we just have to always be alert and advocate for ourselves when needed. I am thankful that being a former EMT/paramedic that DH had no problem with seeking another opinion. I was also advised to let our insurance benefits department know of the inadequate care which I did today.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Actually there is much assistance for special needs children and adults in this area. Our need for Tim is total assistance for daily living arrangements--meals, laundry, personal care (even getting toothpaste onto the brush), bill paying, grocery shopping, as well as transportation to any activity or church/worship service, or medical attention. For all of the joy he brings, there is little he can do for himself because of the autism and the CP, together.
> 
> Since we share a special bond and interconnection through daily activities, that turmoil caused by my passing will likely bring him so much anxiety that he may be at a loss as to just getting through his day.
> 
> That is what I wish were possible to protect him from. But since I cannot control we must take each day as it comes and do the best that we can do in the time allowed us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


mmmmm dilemma understood better. as you say 'one day at a time'.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - great photo of Fale. I hope that things are more cordial toward you with Lupe and family...but I'm with everyone else about caution needed.
> 
> Prayers continuing to go out to everyone in need...seems like there's been an overload of health issues with our families and friends. I'm sure that the prayers are being heard and answers are coming.
> 
> Love the photos from the trips. I'm so glad to be able to enjoy those places vicariously through my friends...I just hope I didn't bother any of you by being the fly on the wall.


I have it printed now- wallet sized so where ever I go I have a photo of him. Supper is well on the way- I eat early as well as bed early- Scalloped potatoes with some onion and cheese for variety. Must go lie down.


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Marge, for your understanding.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, I don't mean to sound unkind or that I'm assuming Fale's decline is much farther along than it may be, but I am wondering if caring for him--every day, all day--may not have become more than she anticipated.
> 
> Perhaps she may be considering sending him back to your care, with limits on your access to his funds, if that is possible.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hopefully all will become clear in October- at least we now have the possibility of dialogue.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, I would totally agree-- and, as you have said, you are not able to care for him now. It is a lovely pix, what a nice-looking man. Just do be very careful, Julie.


I plan on being cautious.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad to hear your knitting buddy may come around. That will be so nice.


Given it is 2 o'clock and no phone call, more probably, not!


----------



## nittergma

James Herriot is one of my favorites too. I've read his books and watched the series on video many times. The way he writes about the people in the Dales is just so entertaining.

I'm heading to bed. I think my grandaughters will be here tomorrow so I'll try to get on later but am never sure. Good night and hugs to everyone. nittergma


cmaliza said:


> ~~~He rates among one of the world's best story tellers! The PBS series was great, too! They did a wonderful job of bringing his stories to life! Well worth watching again & again! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Wonderful sounding dinner Julie, love scalloped potatoes .
And I loved the picture of Fale. Keep it close and be cautious . You have been hurt before.


----------



## nittergma

I also wanted to add with the others my prayers for those who are in pain or injured or sick. I hope to read of more improvement tomorrow. nittergma


----------



## flyty1n

jknappva said:


> And I will offer prayers for her continued improvement. Our fur-babies are as loved as our children.
> Junek


thank you so very much.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, what a lovely picture of Fale. He is so handsome and his goodness and kindness shine through. If you have an office supply store I have gone there to have documents and prints plagiarized. It would protect the picture.
Darlene, your family are in my prayers.
June, my heart goes out to you on concerns for Tim. I am working with a woman with a 28yr. Old downs daughter and trying to get her to consider long term decisions and plans
Dental part went well. But was in chair for three hours and by that time shoulder pain hit 9 on a scale of 1_10. Will contact Dr. Sha's office in morning. Thought torn rotator cuff healing. Do not take Novak e for dental work and fine with that. But had to meditate fiercely not to cry with shoulder pain.
Greenie, Brantley is in my prayers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> You do know what they call the guys who graduate at the bottom of their class in med school, don't you?
> 
> That's right; he's still called Doctor!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


All too true-- and count yourself VERY lucky if you find a good one who really cares for you and doesn't mind your eccentricities. Mine even reads articles I bring in.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> And how is the relative doing that had the recent stroke?


She is very determined to overcome the paralysis- she walked round the block the day before yesterday without the crutches, just the little brace for her foot. She was practising her signature while I was there- but that was hard going. I hope to go over every two or three weeks while she is at home. She will go to the Ministry for Social Development, Monday, hopefully for them to come up with some help.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you have photo paper for the printer? It might last a little longer on that and is so much nicer than the regular paper. I didn't think it would make much difference but it really does.


You have jogged me memory that I do in fact have some- I must dig it out!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Julie: I am ecstatic that you have at last had some news of Fale and such a nice picture. I have some photo paper and would gladly send it to you if you pm me your address. I'm
> not sure that it would go through the mail well internationally. Perhaps you could ask. Let me know. I have not tried to use my printer for real photographs but it came with photo paper. I,too, would be suspicious of her motives with regard to her previous attitude. I am delighted for you and quite understand how difficult it would be for you to care for him, but he may have become
> a burden to her. This does not show on the print. He looks quite happy. I wish she would at least let you speak on the phone or when you visit.
> Gwennie: Please please keep us apprised of how your husband is progressing as this is so upsetting.
> To those posting such lovely photos: It is allowing those of us who cannot travel to enjoy sights we would not be able to see and sort of enjoy a vacation from out living rooms. Please post any photos of nature or family or whatever you can with us as we all seem almost like family.
> Prayers for the sick children, for husbands who are ill and those undergoing trial of medical or emotional misfortune.
> Our concern for you and your families.
> The projects all are lovely. Joy: I understand your concerns for Tim and others who will someday lose their care
> givers. Our system is lousy. It is wonderful that you have cared for him so lovingly and I'm sure that he appreciates you loving attention and encouragement and benefit from
> it after you are no longer able. Let us hope that someone
> will care lovingly for him and be as responsive to his
> needs as you have been. Perpetual care, especially loving
> care makes a big difference when it comes to getting maximum
> development.
> Sending best wishes and prayer s that all will improve and remain well. Marlark.


What a kind idea, dear, but I have a packet unopened that also came with my printer!- I have just gone through to fetch it- and about to print one copy! He looks happy to be with the children in the other photos- he is so good both with children and animals- Ringo adores him!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Wonderful sounding dinner Julie, love scalloped potatoes .
> And I loved the picture of Fale. Keep it close and be cautious . You have been hurt before.


I have the plain paper one already in my wallet- I am just about to try the photo paper.
What you say is true.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Actually there is much assistance for special needs children and adults in this area. Our need for Tim is total assistance for daily living arrangements--meals, laundry, personal care (even getting toothpaste onto the brush), bill paying, grocery shopping, as well as transportation to any activity or church/worship service, or medical attention. For all of the joy he brings, there is little he can do for himself because of the autism and the CP, together.
> 
> Since we share a special bond and interconnection through daily activities, that turmoil caused by my passing will likely bring him so much anxiety that he may be at a loss as to just getting through his day.
> 
> That is what I wish were possible to protect him from. But since I cannot control we must take each day as it comes and do the best that we can do in the time allowed us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


David's brother who I mentioned earlier this week had CP and after we found out about Aspergers we think he had that as well. Suddenly things that didn't fit 'just' with CP made sense. Never bothered with a diagnosis as it would have made no difference to him.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Darowil; he can always go back and get that done.I had not thought of that might be an issue. I know he loses weight during the summer working out in the heat but he has lost considerable more than he normally does and it has been a concern of mine for several months, not just this summer here.


Weight loss, poor healing and infections can all be a result of high sugar levels so worth a check- espcially as it so simple to do.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/twigg-stitch-vicki-twigg/1118847842?ean=9781596688223
> 
> I'm very intrigued by this stitch---and it's been developed by a lady here in the Chicago area. Anyone interested in learning this with me?


It certainly looks interesting- I was planning on doing cowls for chirstmas, maybe could think of trying something like the one on the front. Think about it. Like I need something else that needs effort!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a lovely picture of Fale. He is so handsome and his goodness and kindness shine through. If you have an office supply store I have gone there to have documents and prints plagiarized. It would protect the picture.
> Darlene, your family are in my prayers.
> June, my heart goes out to you on concerns for Tim. I am working with a woman with a 28yr. Old downs daughter and trying to get her to consider long term decisions and plans
> Dental part went well. But was in chair for three hours and by that time shoulder pain hit 9 on a scale of 1_10. Will contact Dr. Sha's office in morning. Thought torn rotator cuff healing. Do not take Novak e for dental work and fine with that. But had to meditate fiercely not to cry with shoulder pain.
> Greenie, Brantley is in my prayers.


People have disparaged him because of his drinking, but even drunk he is mostly happy- he does not linger on grudges. I am not sure of this use of 'plagiarism'- is it a spell-check error?


----------



## darowil

Was wondering why Sam hadn't yet started us on the next TP as it ws well after time- then realised that it isn't well time yet- its only Friday. And yet I had just come up to do something that I needed to do becuase it was Friday!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> It certainly looks interesting- I was planning on doing cowls for chirstmas, maybe could think of trying something like the one on the front. Think about it. Like I need something else that needs effort!


If you are looking for cowl patterns, there is a "moebius cowl recipe" that has about 20 variations of a single pattern. Yes, that is the way it is spelled.

http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.288948/.f


----------



## Lurker 2

I have now printed the photo of Fale on the photo quality paper- Daralene is quite right it looks a lot better, and the new image is now in my wallet.- I am heading back for another rest- it has been rather an emotional day- one thing and another. Not too cold at 14 degrees outside- but still a bit windy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wonderful pictures from all the travelers. Never tire of seeing new sights.
Belated happy birthday, KatyNora.
Shirley, your stained glass is beautiful. Glad things are falling not place for your move
MaChristie, sorry Jack as been so I'll, I hope things are going better now, I'm so far behind I'm late on the news.
Gwen, hope Brantleys foot is doing better.can't believe they didn't give him a prescription right away.
Daralene, terrible about your poor little niece, hope she recovers soon. E.coli is so nasty for little nes & old people.
Julie, your GKs are so cute, & the Gansey is such a beautiful blue.
GrandmaPaula, sorry to hear about your friend, hoe she finds sucessfully treatments.
We got back from the lake late last night, DH cousin & wife came to visit yesterday, we went fishing & then had a fish fry. We had great weather while there, hot but when out on the water, just nice. Today was sweltering, 30C & humid. I worked in the garden this am picking rasberries, cucumbers, broccoli & did some weeding, thought I was going to melt. Ran into Lloydminster this afternoon to do some shopping, needed some fungicide I couldn't get locally as my lilies have some weird disease & did a bunch of other errants while there. Am pooped tonight but it s still 27C/81F in the house so too hot to sleep yet.
Terrible about Robins Williams, such a great actor, just heard on the news in addition to depression he was recently diagnosed with Parkinsons disease.
Well better get back to reading.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wonderful pictures from all the travelers. Never tire of seeing new sights.
> Belated happy birthday, KatyNora.
> Shirley, your stained glass is beautiful. Glad things are falling not place for your move
> MaChristie, sorry Jack as been so I'll, I hope things are going better now, I'm so far behind I'm late on the news.
> Gwen, hope Brantleys foot is doing better.can't believe they didn't give him a prescription right away.
> Daralene, terrible about your poor little niece, hope she recovers soon. E.coli is so nasty for little nes & old people.
> Julie, your GKs are so cute, & the Gansey is such a beautiful blue.
> GrandmaPaula, sorry to hear about your friend, hoe she finds sucessfully treatments.
> We got back from the lake late last night, DH cousin & wife came to visit yesterday, we went fishing & then had a fish fry. We had great weather while there, hot but when out on the water, just nice. Today was sweltering, 30C & humid. I worked in the garden this am picking rasberries, cucumbers, broccoli & did some weeding, thought I was going to melt. Ran into Lloydminster this afternoon to do some shopping, needed some fungicide I couldn't get locally as my lilies have some weird disease & did a bunch of other errants while there. Am pooped tonight but it s still 27C/81F in the house so too hot to sleep yet.
> Terrible about Robins Williams, such a great actor, just heard on the news in addition to depression he was recently diagnosed with Parkinsons disease.
> Well better get back to reading.


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for this .... they are one of my favorite knitting brands...quite an interesting set of ideas.



Kansas g-ma said:


> If you are looking for cowl patterns, there is a "moebius cowl recipe" that has about 20 variations of a single pattern. Yes, that is the way it is spelled.
> 
> http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.288948/.f


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you are looking for cowl patterns, there is a "moebius cowl recipe" that has about 20 variations of a single pattern. Yes, that is the way it is spelled.
> 
> http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.288948/.f


Thanks for that-wanted to try this sometime so I will do one of those.


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Just stopping in to let you all know that I am still joining squares. I'm still moving toward getting all the squares for the first of the larger afghans connected before moving on to the last large one. The smaller one is all joined up--so we will have 3 completed projects from all of the work and creativity of knitters form all over the place.
> 
> Thank you all again,
> 
> Ohio Joy


And thank YOU


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see, the DGS wearing his Sunday best- the Gansey I knitted recently, for him. DD in the background. I think they are both lookers, but of course I am a tad biased!
> Wow- that has come out ENORMOUS!


Aaaw, isnt he cute!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to see you Lin! Nice to know you are safely there- happy travels!


Yay, have a fantastic time.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Katynora!
> Happy Birthday, to you!


Happy (late) Birthday from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, isnt he cute!


IMHO he is an absolute darling- maybe we should hook up him and Serena when they have reached appropriate years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are some photos from our overnite trip that I wanted to share with you. I will be posting more than the 3 so more to follow.


Beautiful photos..... thanks for sharing them.

Also thanks to everyone for sharing their photos and stories.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

For any of you interested in Lace knitting there is a topic in tonight's Digest: []Knit Niebling Doily[/u], that is absolutely exquisite- tried to copy the URL- but now I am forced to use Internet Explorer (Chrome has crashed permanently around here) I cannot get it to highlight to copy quickly and easily...


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
> Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
> Junek


Love seeing these pictures.... never tired of them.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


Oh no! Healing thoughts for all concerned. Those poor children.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of Fale....still wouldn't trust Lupe as far as I could throw her though....just saying.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

I wanted to try to send a picture of my just finished socks. Since I don't try to send pictures from my tablet thst often, it's always a challenge! I'm always surprised when it works. I love the colors of these. I really like bright colors. The light was a little dim so they don't look quite as bright as they really are! Almost neon...the perfect name for them.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I have it printed now- wallet sized so where ever I go I have a photo of him. Supper is well on the way- I eat early as well as bed early- Scalloped potatoes with some onion and cheese for variety. Must go lie down.


Nice for you to have a current photo of him.

I just love scalloped potatoes.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> IMHO he is an absolute darling- maybe we should hook up him and Serena when they have reached appropriate years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Yay, I am caught up. Well we had sunshine all day today.  Only 15c but thats ok. I spent 2 hours in the garden cutting back some bushes and weeding. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a lovely picture of Fale. He is so handsome and his goodness and kindness shine through. If you have an office supply store I have gone there to have documents and prints plagiarized. It would protect the picture.
> Darlene, your family are in my prayers.
> June, my heart goes out to you on concerns for Tim. I am working with a woman with a 28yr. Old downs daughter and trying to get her to consider long term decisions and plans
> Dental part went well. But was in chair for three hours and by that time shoulder pain hit 9 on a scale of 1_10. Will contact Dr. Sha's office in morning. Thought torn rotator cuff healing. Do not take Novak e for dental work and fine with that. But had to meditate fiercely not to cry with shoulder pain.
> Greenie, Brantley is in my prayers.


Sorry, Joy. It was the Ohio Joy that had concerns about her grandson, Tim. With a lot of "J"s, it's easy to confuse names. I'm sure she appreciates your sympathy. I can certainly understand her worries.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly am June- hope you have not mis-interpreted my silence.


Oh, no, Julie, never. It just seems that I post a lot of them. I enjoy them so much but I didn't want them to become nuisance posts.
And you have a lot on your mind and seeing the wonderful picture of Fale brings it all to the forefront!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very nice and very colorful...will fill someone's heart with joy.



jknappva said:


> I wanted to try to send a picture of my just finished socks. Since I don't try to send pictures from my tablet thst often, it's always a challenge!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - great photo of Fale. I hope that things are more cordial toward you with Lupe and family...but I'm with everyone else about caution needed.
> 
> Prayers continuing to go out to everyone in need...seems like there's been an overload of health issues with our families and friends. I'm sure that the prayers are being heard and answers are coming.
> 
> Love the photos from the trips. I'm so glad to be able to enjoy those places vicariously through my friends...I just hope I didn't bother any of you by being the fly on the wall.


And I'm enjoying the vacations and trips in the same way. That fly beside you is me!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, no, Julie, never. It just seems that I post a lot of them. I enjoy them so much but I didn't want them to become nuisance posts.
> And you have a lot on your mind and seeing the wonderful picture of Fale brings it all to the forefront!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: It certainly has brought home to me how much I miss having him around! But one photo has been better than no contact at all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> For any of you interested in Lace knitting there is a topic in tonight's Digest: []Knit Niebling Doily[/u], that is absolutely exquisite- tried to copy the URL- but now I am forced to use Internet Explorer (Chrome has crashed permanently around here) I cannot get it to highlight to copy quickly and easily...


It is STUNNING!!! I dont think I would ever have the patience to knit something that fine.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> jknappva wrote:
> Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
> Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
> Junek
> ____________________________
> 
> Oh no, please don't stop. I find them inspiring and they make me want to get out and take photos. She is a wonderful photographer and I also really enjoy sharing her life near the water with the swans and the business with the cat and of course, the horses and the beach. Thank you for sharing them. Oh yes, and thank you to her for sharing them with us. She has such a wonderful eye for seeing things and catching them at the right moment.


I really enjoy her pictures, too. She and her husband have a very active life. They're very involved in local racing. Her husband builds and re-builds racing engines for boats and late model cars as well as the occasional truck engine. So they're at every local race and go to boat races in adjoining states.
And, of course, her garden always keeps her busy in summer.
She makes all of the greeting cards that she sends and they're beautiful!!
She manages to "cram" a lot into her days!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> You are way to nice, do you make a lot of your Christmas gifts?? I have finished a baby snug sack and little matching hat for a grandma at work. Now I am starting another set for my boss at the antique store to give to a new grandma. The sock thing I just can't figure out. And to get two to match would be so funny, and to get them to stay up I don't understand how that works.
> Someday may take you up on that offer, I would love to see a pair.
> On the dentist front, went today and it was fine, but do have to have to teeth pulled. So waiting to hear back from the dental surgeon on that.
> Worked all day and now just relaxing and knitting. Will try and read backwards and see what I missed.


I only give knitted items to immediate family. I have given crocheted afghans to friends that I know will appreciate them.
But haven't made any in a while. 
I would love to make you a pair of socks. Just PM me your shoe size and how long you'd like the top to be. And a favorite color.
I love making socks. It was the first thing I learned to knit probably longer ago than some of my Tea Party friends have been alive!! LOL!
So glad the dentist visit wasn't the trial you expected.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, I am caught up. Well we had sunshine all day today.  Only 15c but thats ok. I spent 2 hours in the garden cutting back some bushes and weeding. Hugs to everyone.


We had 20! I was actually a bit warm when I was outside.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> It is STUNNING!!! I dont think I would ever have the patience to knit something that fine.


Not sure I would either- but my friend Joy in Goulburn might tackle it!


----------



## marlark

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope so too. Communication is rather minimal since we have such a huge family but I imagine the hospital had to report it.


D. I would not have an assurance about that as they some are lax and some special circumstances here are outside of the normally reported ones. Do it yourselves and let the facility know. The report should go to the local public
health authorities so that the animal can be properly tested and followed. E. Coli is a normal inhabitant of feces and children seem to be more susceptible or maybe vulnerable is the better word. The variety that is so deadly may exist within the animal population without
causing them to be sick. The chain should be examined
before other children can be so exposed and the actual source of contamination found. Marlark.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> For any of you interested in Lace knitting there is a topic in tonight's Digest: []Knit Niebling Doily[/u], that is absolutely exquisite- ...


you are right, Julie. It is stunning, obviously a very talented patient knitter.


----------



## marlark

darowil said:


> Was wondering why Sam hadn't yet started us on the next TP as it ws well after time- then realised that it isn't well time yet- its only Friday. And yet I had just come up to do something that I needed to do becuase it was Friday!


We must be sisters in thought as I had the same experience yesterday looking in active topics, watched topic and looking for e-mail and text for the notice. Marlark


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I wanted to try to send a picture of my just finished socks. Since I don't try to send pictures from my tablet thst often, it's always a challenge! I'm always surprised when it works. I love the colors of these. I really like bright colors. The light was a little dim so they don't look quite as bright as they really are! Almost neon...the perfect name for them.
> Junek


no wonder everyone wants some of your socks! Those are great.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> you are right, Julie. It is stunning, obviously a very talented patient knitter.


That is almost an understatement, Martina!!!!


----------



## marlark

Well I am finished with the entries this am. It is 5:30 am and it is going to be a very long day. The senior ctr is having a luau with the spring dance this afternoon between 1`and 4:00 pm. A live band. I'm told that we should all attend and prizes are to be given. I usually don't attend these as my sensitive hearing is offended by the levels of noise and in the past have precipitate bad headaches. Snacks will be served and there will be dancing. I will take my knitting and sit and enjoy the company. The ctr is always a bit too cold for me so I won't be dressing in traditional garb. We do need more of these social occasions. There has been an influx of a lot of seniors and with all of my problems I am not known to a lot of them. We have daily been having over 90 meals served each day. Many of these people are of severely poor incomes and/or without homes. Senior housing is not available in this area in any
quantity. There are a severe shortage and the area of 
expansion is severely limited. The housing lists are long
and have been closed to new applications. My girl friend
is on the list and has been for 5 years. There are 200 people still in front of her. I have assured her that when her funds are no longer adequate to pay her rent she may stay with me, she is reluctant because of the limited space I have,but she may have my extra room and we can put some of our stuff in storage. She has been discarding and packing up her thing for quite some time. I actually would enjoy her company as we both have similar interest. She is a\
perfectionist and makes the most beautiful quilts. Marlark. Post How is the man with the foot problem
doing. Please post.


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for your neighbour.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to Nicho,TNS, and Cashmeregma for all the lovely photos today. All of them are very nice....a virtual vaca!
> 
> Also, thank you for the concern/prayers for DH's foot. Just got a call from him. He went to our reg. doctor who was shocked that he had not seen a physician at the ER (just the PA), had NOT been given a tetanus shot, and not given an antibiotic.....DH has now gone by the hospital ER and filed a complaint. Our reg. doctor said that with a wound such as his that should have been standard care. Hospital ER patient care coordinator (or some such title) said this would be investigated and they would call him in a couple of days. Oh our reg. doctor also gave him a tetanus shot. DH says he will not go back to that hospital again but to the other major hospital in town. Fortunately there are 2 large hospitals here. While DH was at doctor's I also asked that he talk to doctor about his weight loss and request a check X-ray. DH has recently lost 30 lbs and he does still smoke (grrr). I know he just went on the long 100+ mile hike but I have been mentioning about his weight loss for quite some time and my concern. Please pray that the X-ray is clear and that his foot continues to heal now that he has proper care.
> 
> Goodness, I've written a lot....will hush for awhile now. Continued prayers for all, especially Grandmapaula's friend, Cashmeregma's g-niece, Machriste's Jack, Rookieretiree's DD and her BIL's grand baby, Julie, and anyone else I may have failed to name. Don't mean to exclude any in special need of prayer.


Certainly hoping and praying that all comes back all clear and that the foot is well on the road to recovery. I can definitely understand your concern over the weight loss, but again, hopefully the chest X-ray will come back all clear. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Poledra, same from me.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost speechless. Just this minute read a text as phone was off during cold laser treatment. Now 3 of my sister's grandchildren had ecoli. At least Moriah is a little better but now Cohen, her brother and Hudson, Karen's other daughter's son are in emergency.


Oh no! I do hope that they all recover quickly with medical care, so scary though. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, so much going on with this group right now. Your poor neighbor to have to lose her foot like that. Prayers they will get her diabetes under control. I was pre-diabetic and no longer, so it can be gotten under control and even full-blown type II diabetes can be helped. Prayers for her as she moves forward but just heartbreaking dealing with this loss.


Thank you, it's going to be a major adjustment, I hope that she is able to cope with it and does all that the doctors tell her so that she has a good recovery and then can do most things she did before, after she gets her prosthetic.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It did feel good!
> Sorry to hear of the health problems for your sisters grandchildren, keeping positive thoughts.
> I too am working on controlling the pre-diabetes by adjusting my diet- don't fancy the onset of the condition in full force- hopefully my efforts will work.
> BTW I have organised how I can get to see the doctor I like again- bit of a hike to get there- but I really need to have confidence in my GP.


Fantastic that you can get to see the doctor you like and trust. That makes such a big difference.


----------



## ChrisEl

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you are looking for cowl patterns, there is a "moebius cowl recipe" that has about 20 variations of a single pattern. Yes, that is the way it is spelled.
> 
> http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.288948/.f


Thank you---I like patterns with variations and have been thinking about making DD a cowl. She has moved back to this area from Texas and her wardrobe needs "winterizing"


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Julie, TY for posting about the Knit Niebling Doily-- I managed to find it by searching the 3 words on the forum. Just beautiful and I cannot imagine having the patience to do that fine work!


----------



## Gweniepooh

June love the socks! That yarn is gorgeous and of course your knitting is superb. I really need to get back on some socks.


jknappva said:


> I wanted to try to send a picture of my just finished socks. Since I don't try to send pictures from my tablet thst often, it's always a challenge! I'm always surprised when it works. I love the colors of these. I really like bright colors. The light was a little dim so they don't look quite as bright as they really are! Almost neon...the perfect name for them.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Marlark.....my DH is the one with the foot problem....got up late today so hadn't posted yet. The antibiotics seem to be helping; does not look a red today but still painful. Thank ou for your concern. Believe me we are watching it very closely.


marlark said:


> Well I am finished with the entries this am. It is 5:30 am and it is going to be a very long day. The senior ctr is having a luau with the spring dance this afternoon between 1`and 4:00 pm. A live band. I'm told that we should all attend and prizes are to be given. I usually don't attend these as my sensitive hearing is offended by the levels of noise and in the past have precipitate bad headaches. Snacks will be served and there will be dancing. I will take my knitting and sit and enjoy the company. The ctr is always a bit too cold for me so I won't be dressing in traditional garb. We do need more of these social occasions. There has been an influx of a lot of seniors and with all of my problems I am not known to a lot of them. We have daily been having over 90 meals served each day. Many of these people are of severely poor incomes and/or without homes. Senior housing is not available in this area in any
> quantity. There are a severe shortage and the area of
> expansion is severely limited. The housing lists are long
> and have been closed to new applications. My girl friend
> is on the list and has been for 5 years. There are 200 people still in front of her. I have assured her that when her funds are no longer adequate to pay her rent she may stay with me, she is reluctant because of the limited space I have,but she may have my extra room and we can put some of our stuff in storage. She has been discarding and packing up her thing for quite some time. I actually would enjoy her company as we both have similar interest. She is a\
> perfectionist and makes the most beautiful quilts. Marlark. Post How is the man with the foot problem
> doing. Please post.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> no wonder everyone wants some of your socks! Those are great.


Thank you!! When I tire of making larger items, like sweaters, socks are my "go to" for relaxation and they knit up quickly.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> June love the socks! That yarn is gorgeous and of course your knitting is superb. I really need to get back on some socks.


Thank you. How is Brantley's foot today? That was a scary situation!!
Junek

P. S. Just saw your reply to Marlark. I'm glad there's improvement thanks to the antibiotic. I hope the attendees at the KAP will post pictures of your embroidered bags. I've looked several places online for a knitting bag I like but so far have been unsuccessful.
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's going to be a major adjustment, I hope that she is able to cope with it and does all that the doctors tell her so that she has a good recovery and then can do most things she did before, after she gets her prosthetic.


I can only imagine having an amputation. But John next door (uncle to Zara) at the age of 19 dove into a rubbish compactor I think it was, to try to retrieve something, lost one of his legs above the knee. When eventually he was conscious I remember his Mum saying that she had not the heart to tell him, when he was saying that his leg felt so good now, and when would he be able to get out of bed? Nan was able only to pray over him, then had to leave it to the doctors to tell her boy (youngest of 13) the reality. John recently was truck driving but with the bad flooding to the North, had a couple of times rolled his truck- being in the accident was more than he could handle, and he is having to look for new work. - his prosthesis strap was not fitting properly and may have explained how his foot got caught. When he heads out in his 'grunty' car he always waves if he sees me- you appreciate people like that.

I did not mention your friend earlier, but not for lack of concern.


----------



## Gweniepooh

* KAP folks here we go again....please check your email*


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic that you can get to see the doctor you like and trust. That makes such a big difference.


I do hope it all works out- according to the bus company it is about a ten minute walk from the stop. But I will have the stroller, and a dual purpose.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, TY for posting about the Knit Niebling Doily-- I managed to find it by searching the 3 words on the forum. Just beautiful and I cannot imagine having the patience to do that fine work!


A bit beyond anything I have done either- you can't help but be impressed, though!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> A it beyond anything I have done either- you can't help but be impressed, though!


I loved :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I loved :thumbup:


Good afternoon, Norma- how is your day? Have you got any knitting going? Not quite mealtime for you yet!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, lovely photo of Fale.
June, what pretty socks, I love bright colors.
Gwen, glad Your DHs foot is getting better.
Kaye, your poor neighbor, I hope she heals well & can get the diabetes under control.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely photo of Fale.
> June, what pretty socks, I love bright colors.
> Gwen, glad Your DHs foot is getting better.
> Kaye, your poor neighbor, I hope she heals well & can get the diabetes under control.


Thanks Bonnie, I have set it now as my wall paper (as well as having it in my wallet) so now I can think positively towards him every time I have to back out of this silly laptop- I think Sony knew problems were developing with the Vaio- when they decided to get right out of computers. 
It brings tears to my eyes every time- previously I had to go into Facebook to see another favourite photo of him.
Fale at Lufilufi Samoa- where all the Matai gather when there has to be important decisions made- and where the best orators come from- the village is a couple along the coast going East from Fale's village, Solosolo. 2011.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, sorry. Had no business on cupomputer last night. Too tired. That was plasticized.
June, sorry for my mixup.
Jogged ten minutes in a row this a.m. On walk with Maya!


----------



## Sorlenna

Rats! I missed KatyNora's birthday--so a happy belated!

June, those socks are fabulous. 

Gwen, glad DH's foot looks better. How scary to have something like that happen.

That doily is a stunner, all right. WOW. I immediately thought, what if it were knitted with larger yarn/needles into a round shawl? Either way, a fine heirloom and an exquisite example of skill in knitting!

I got a bit of knitting done last night, and so far am liking it--hope to get to a point where it's photo-worthy soon!

Healing for all in need and sending hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry. Had no business on cupomputer last night. Too tired. That was plasticized.
> June, sorry for my mixup.
> Jogged ten minutes in a row this a.m. On walk with Maya!


It often seems to happen to you, dear- it's that wretched spell check I think!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Hello everyone just popping in to say Hello and I can't wait for october


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's going to be a major adjustment, I hope that she is able to cope with it and does all that the doctors tell her so that she has a good recovery and then can do most things she did before, after she gets her prosthetic.


I'm praying that she will adjust well. If I remember correctly, she's fairly young. If so, usually younger people adjust better to such drastic changes. Although, a friend of mine is in his 60's and has just had an amputation of one leg above the knee. He's lost quite a bit of weight but then right after he came home from rehab, he got a UTI infection and he said that really wiped him out so far as his strength. He's like most of us, just keeps keeping on!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie, I have set it now as my wall paper (as well as having it in my wallet) so now I can think positively towards him every time I have to back out of this silly laptop- I think Sony knew problems were developing with the Vaio- when they decided to get right out of computers.
> It brings tears to my eyes every time- previously I had to go into Facebook to see another favourite photo of him.
> Fale at Lufilufi Samoa- where all the Matai gather when there has to be important decisions made- and where the best orators come from- the village is a couple along the coast going East from Fale's village, Solosolo. 2011.


Another lovely photo.


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone just popping in to say Hello and I can't wait for october


Hey, there. Glad you had a moment to drop in. I've been praying for your grand dad.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina

A bit of good news. I am a happy bunny today as my tickets for the knitting and stiching show at Alexandra Palace have arrived today. I am attending 3 workshops and a lecture and seeing and shopping too. Are there any other tea party attendees going to be there? 
i am sorry to hear that there is so much illness among us, and send my prayers and best wishes to all.


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> You do know what they call the guys who graduate at the bottom of their class in med school, don't you?
> 
> That's right; he's still called Doctor!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


This is so true, for nurses also. I think they should all be give actual grades not just a pass or fail and future employers and patients should be able to know their grades. It would weed out those slackers who do just enough to get by and those who really don't belong


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Another lovely photo.


Thanks, Norma! It is a memory of times that were good- before all the shenanigans with the family started.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> A bit of good news. I am a happy bunny today as my tickets for the knitting and stiching show at Alexandra Palace have arrived today. I am attending 3 workshops and a lecture and seeing and shopping too. Are there any other tea party attendees going to be there?
> i am sorry to hear that there is so much illness among us, and send my prayers and best wishes to all.


Sounds like a wonderful happening. Have fun!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> A bit of good news. I am a happy bunny today as my tickets for the knitting and stiching show at Alexandra Palace have arrived today. I am attending 3 workshops and a lecture and seeing and shopping too. Are there any other tea party attendees going to be there?
> i am sorry to hear that there is so much illness among us, and send my prayers and best wishes to all.


I hope you have a wonderful trip! Are the trains running the whole distance now?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

martina said:


> A bit of good news. I am a happy bunny today as my tickets for the knitting and stiching show at Alexandra Palace have arrived today. I am attending 3 workshops and a lecture and seeing and shopping too. Are there any other tea party attendees going to be there?
> i am sorry to hear that there is so much illness among us, and send my prayers and best wishes to all.


The palace looks just lovely-- what a nice place for a show and a bit of fun. Too far for me to go but would love to attend-- please take LOTS of pix. TY


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hey, Jamie. Good to see you. So sorry to hear of all the sadness and upheaval your family is going through. Prayers and hugs to all of you.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone just popping in to say Hello and I can't wait for october


----------



## RookieRetiree

That sounds wonderful. I'm sure you'll have a great time. I just heard an announcement of an AIDS fund raiser headed by Elton John and Billy Jean King that's going to be held at the Alexandra Palace. Sounded like quite an event.



martina said:


> A bit of good news. I am a happy bunny today as my tickets for the knitting and stiching show at Alexandra Palace have arrived today. I am attending 3 workshops and a lecture and seeing and shopping too. Are there any other tea party attendees going to be there?
> i am sorry to hear that there is so much illness among us, and send my prayers and best wishes to all.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful trip! Are the trains running the whole distance now?


yes, the trains are running the who;e way now. They managed to get the repairs done by April. I will take lots of photos, it is a beautiful place for a show. They are open for an extra day this year, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> yes, the trains are running the who;e way now. They managed to get the repairs done by April. I will take lots of photos, it is a beautiful place for a show. They are open for an extra day this year, too.


That is so good- you can go the whole distance by your preferred method of travel- the next thing I have to organise is going there one day with you! 
Oh well, I can always dream!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so good- you can go the whole distance by your preferred method of travel- the next thing I have to organise is going there one day with you!
> Oh well, I can always dream!


I look forward to it!!!


----------



## jknappva

More pictures!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Well folks! I have posted the start of our next Knitting Tea Party, and when I was trying to double check the URL, there had already been 6 views- whew- they have all to be lurkers I suspect. I am not at all sure that I have the whole link, but here goes
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279453-1.html
Hopefully you will all be able to meet me there!
the glitch is because I am having to use Internet Explorer and it does not have quite the same format as Chrome, with which I am more familiar- but has crashed!

by golly there was a bit of a fluster there- I rang Sam in desperation - sorlenna had it right- and I was short of a 4 in the unique number! but this goes through now to the new Knitting Tea Party!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Well folks! I have posted the start of our next Knitting Tea Party, and when I was trying to double check the URL, there had already been 6 views- whew- they have all to be lurkers I suspect. I am not at all sure that I have the whole link, but here goes
> www.knittingparadise.com/t-27953-1
> Hopefully you will all be able to meet me there!
> the glitch is because I am having to use Internet Explorer and it does not have quite the same format as Chrome, with which I am more familiar- but has crashed!


Something's amiss there, but I found it here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279453-1.html

Edit--the copy did not catch the html at the end. That happens to me at times as well.


----------



## iamsam

try this one.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279453-1.html

thanks sorlenna - I need to see about deleting the one I made to relist. PEOPLE - USE ONLY THE URL ON SORLENNA'S SITE - MINE IS A DUPLICATE - AGAIN - USE ONLY THE URL ON SORLENNA'S SITE


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> try this one.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279453-1.html
> 
> thanks sorlenna - I need to see about deleting the one I made to relist. PEOPLE - USE ONLY THE URL ON SORLENNA'S SITE - MINE IS A DUPLICATE - AGAIN - USE ONLY THE URL ON SORLENNA'S SITE


What a piece of good luck Sam- that you were still around at home- and that Sorlena fixed the problem- the link in my post works now, too!


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> try this one.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279453-1.html
> 
> thanks sorlenna - I need to see about deleting the one I made to relist. PEOPLE - USE ONLY THE URL ON SORLENNA'S SITE - MINE IS A DUPLICATE - AGAIN - USE ONLY THE URL ON SORLENNA'S SITE


If I were in Seattle I would want to go here.

http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/


----------



## Sandy

mjs said:


> If I were in Seattle I would want to go here.
> 
> http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/


It is a very nice shop. Sam, Katy, and I went there last year for our yarn crawl.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> This is so true, for nurses also. I think they should all be give actual grades not just a pass or fail and future employers and patients should be able to know their grades. It would weed out those slackers who do just enough to get by and those who really don't belong


but someone has to be bottom no matter how good they are. In fact Vicky faces that next year,no matter how well she knows things for her paediatric exams some fail. 
Some of the best nurses I have worked with struggled to pass. They could use their knowledge but not produce it in the right way for assessment and often those at the top of the class lack interpersonal skills which are equally important


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> People have disparaged him because of his drinking, but even drunk he is mostly happy- he does not linger on grudges. I am not sure of this use of 'plagiarism'- is it a spell-check error?


i think probably counterfeiting id's probably. Marlark
Using his picture I mean.


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> If I were in Seattle I would want to go here.
> 
> http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/


Not only does it look great itself it looks like it would be a lovely trip over and a lovely spot to wander in.
And now to Julies TP.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> i think probably counterfeiting id's probably. Marlark
> Using his picture I mean.


We have photo ID only for those under 18.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Not only does it look great itself it looks like it would be a lovely trip over and a lovely spot to wander in.
> And now to Julies TP.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, hugs and prayers for all, what a horrible thing to have happen, but hopes and prayers that they are able to get everything under control and a total recovery with no lasting effects.


~~~My sentiments exactly.....all hugs & prayers!


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> I would most definitely be interested!


~~~We will all be interested, I think.


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> Calling all you prayer warriors - I have need of your services. Today I got a phone call from my best friend of 60 years (we met on the first day of 1st grade). She has been diagnosed with bone marrow cancer. She's already done some chemo and radiation - she didn't tell me earlier because she "Didn't want to worry me" - she has more treatment ahead, but she says she's feeling good right now. I will be calling her again on Thurs. because it'll be her birthday and ask her a few of the questions that I thought of after I hung up the phone. I'm just glad that Lili was sleeping when we talked because I think I would have upset her with my tears. Anyway if you could lift up my friend Betty in your thoughts and prayers I would be very grateful. Love to you all, Paula


~~~Betty is lifted...and supported. What a treasure to have a friendship that is so long & rich.


----------



## doogie

Hello one and hello all of my favorite people in the entire world!!!

I'm on Summer Vacation again and online!      I only get a few weeks off, however, that is more than enough time to whip together a few fantastic projects and get caught up on chat.  I pray everyone is ok and look forward to hearing about everyone's excellent cooking and knitting adventures from this past year! And I promise to share some wonderful photographs that I made during this last year!  

School is going well and I'm now officially in my 2nd year of the degree.  

Anyhow! Hugs to everyone as well as hello! And greetings to those who joined the tea party while I was away at school this past year. 

Happy Knitting!!!
V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Sandy

doogie said:


> Hello one and hello all of my favorite people in the entire world!!!
> 
> I'm on Summer Vacation again and online!      I only get a few weeks off, however, that is more than enough time to whip together a few fantastic projects and get caught up on chat.  I pray everyone is ok and look forward to hearing about everyone's excellent cooking and knitting adventures from this past year! And I promise to share some wonderful photographs that I made during this last year!
> 
> School is going well and I'm now officially in my 2nd year of the degree.
> 
> Anyhow! Hugs to everyone as well as hello! And greetings to those who joined the tea party while I was away at school this past year.
> 
> Happy Knitting!!!
> V/r,
> Doogie


Glad to have you back!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you, Doogie. There's a lot to catch up on. Glad to hear school is going great. Enjoy your break.



doogie said:


> Hello one and hello all of my favorite people in the entire world!!!
> 
> I'm on Summer Vacation again and online!      I only get a few weeks off, however, that is more than enough time to whip together a few fantastic projects and get caught up on chat.  I pray everyone is ok and look forward to hearing about everyone's excellent cooking and knitting adventures from this past year! And I promise to share some wonderful photographs that I made during this last year!
> 
> School is going well and I'm now officially in my 2nd year of the degree.
> 
> Anyhow! Hugs to everyone as well as hello! And greetings to those who joined the tea party while I was away at school this past year.
> 
> Happy Knitting!!!
> V/r,
> Doogie


----------



## Lurker 2

doogie said:


> Hello one and hello all of my favorite people in the entire world!!!
> 
> I'm on Summer Vacation again and online!      I only get a few weeks off, however, that is more than enough time to whip together a few fantastic projects and get caught up on chat.  I pray everyone is ok and look forward to hearing about everyone's excellent cooking and knitting adventures from this past year! And I promise to share some wonderful photographs that I made during this last year!
> 
> School is going well and I'm now officially in my 2nd year of the degree.
> 
> Anyhow! Hugs to everyone as well as hello! And greetings to those who joined the tea party while I was away at school this past year.
> 
> Happy Knitting!!!
> V/r,
> Doogie


Congratulations on passing from first year, to second year status! Not sure of the terminology in the US! And looking forward to seeing what has come from your darkroom experiences! Always loved mucking around in the gloom myself! (back in the days when I was doing my own degree)


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Doogie, glad to see you again. Congrats on passing. :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Congratulations Doogie.


----------



## cmaliza

doogie said:


> Hello one and hello all of my favorite people in the entire world!!!
> 
> I'm on Summer Vacation again and online!      I only get a few weeks off, however, that is more than enough time to whip together a few fantastic projects and get caught up on chat.  I pray everyone is ok and look forward to hearing about everyone's excellent cooking and knitting adventures from this past year! And I promise to share some wonderful photographs that I made during this last year!
> 
> School is going well and I'm now officially in my 2nd year of the degree.
> 
> Anyhow! Hugs to everyone as well as hello! And greetings to those who joined the tea party while I was away at school this past year.
> 
> Happy Knitting!!!
> V/r,
> Doogie


~~~Welcome back! Nothing like a summer break to recharge the jets! Enjoy your time off. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hello Doogie, glad to see you again. Congrats on passing. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

marlark said:


> D. I would not have an assurance about that as they some are lax and some special circumstances here are outside of the normally reported ones. Do it yourselves and let the facility know. The report should go to the local public
> health authorities so that the animal can be properly tested and followed. E. Coli is a normal inhabitant of feces and children seem to be more susceptible or maybe vulnerable is the better word. The variety that is so deadly may exist within the animal population without
> causing them to be sick. The chain should be examined
> before other children can be so exposed and the actual source of contamination found. Marlark.


Thank you. Appreciate your advice. When I get to talk with my sister I will mention this. I know she is exhausted and had no sleep so I will try and reach her tomorrow. Thinking around lunch time would be a good time. There are 6 of her grandchildren now confirmed sick with this. Moriah and Cohen are going home and I do hope they will be monitored.


----------



## nittergma

I can't wait to see your pictures Doogie!


Sandy said:


> Glad to have you back!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/twigg-stitch-vicki-twigg/1118847842?ean=9781596688223
> 
> I'm very intrigued by this stitch---and it's been developed by a lady here in the Chicago area. Anyone interested in learning this with me?


~~~I am tempted....do you have any idea how it is done?


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> jknappva wrote:
> Some pictures from my sister's blog. If you're tired of them, let me know, and I won't send anymore.
> Don't want to clutter the KTP unnecessarily!
> Junek
> ____________________________
> 
> Oh no, please don't stop. I find them inspiring and they make me want to get out and take photos. She is a wonderful photographer and I also really enjoy sharing her life near the water with the swans and the business with the cat and of course, the horses and the beach. Thank you for sharing them. Oh yes, and thank you to her for sharing them with us. She has such a wonderful eye for seeing things and catching them at the right moment.


~~~I agree...don't stop! I got my calendar today that has her horse picture in it. Really nice! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

No idea---but I'll do some research. It's a form of double knitting where you use two strands of yarn. If you look at the hat that's pictured from the book, you'll see the stitch outlines better. The place is a lot closer to you than me..I think it would be a blast to do together. Maybe another mini-KAP.

It's being distributed by the company that does the MWStitches Show so I'm going to send an email to see if they will be having her teach a class on this next year.

http://www.sisterartsstudio.com/classes.html

(


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am tempted....do you have any idea how it is done?


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> but someone has to be bottom no matter how good they are. In fact Vicky faces that next year,no matter how well she knows things for her paediatric exams some fail.
> Some of the best nurses I have worked with struggled to pass. They could use their knowledge but not produce it in the right way for assessment and often those at the top of the class lack interpersonal skills which are equally important


We have a saying here, book smart but walking stupid. Some of the best practitioners cannot write exams well.
My youngest son is very good at doing things but struggles with exams.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> No idea---but I'll do some research. It's a form of double knitting where you use two strands of yarn. If you look at the hat that's pictured from the book, you'll see the stitch outlines better. The place is a lot closer to you than me..I think it would be a blast to do together. Maybe another mini-KAP.
> 
> It's being distributed by the company that does the MWStitches Show so I'm going to send an email to see if they will be having her teach a class on this next year.
> 
> http://www.sisterartsstudio.com/classes.html
> 
> (


~~~sounds like a plan..... :thumbup:


----------

